# Knitting Tea Party 29 May '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 29 May 15

In a little over three weeks it will be officially summer and that means that the year is almost half over. It also means that I have just a month or so to finish my Christmas shopping done. It is already started  actually Heidi started it for me. Over $150 worth of clothes for $13.23. They practically gave it to here to carry it out of the store. I love those kinds of bargains. We really need to get serious about it since I really like having my shopping done by the end of July. Then I can rest easy.

Great weekend  warm and dry. Gary got the tomatoes planted and our little garden space behind the barn tilled up. Heidi spent some time out there with Avery planting flowers. They will probably plant a few more  the boys like picking flowers for their mother.

They spent Memorial Day at Phylliss helping her clean up her front porch (think toothbrushes) and get her garden tilled up and ready to use. Gary also cut out eight worm clusters out of her apple trees  actually my apple trees since they were a birthday gift to me from the parents-in-law. Made Phyllis point out where she wanted them  knew she would find fault with where I put them  of course she put them where I would have but it was her idea. Happy wife and all that.

Ive been hitting the baby blanket pretty hard  have maybe five inches to go. Its approximately 45 wide so I will make it 45 long  I thought the stitch would draw in a little and it didnt. I think it will be ok  Heidi thinks its fine.

I was over for breakfast this morning  came home and knit  caught up with all you ladies online  with all the growing going on its too bad we dont live closer  we could open our own open air market. Crafts  vegetables and knitting  it would be a hit.

I think it was Martina that told me I should close my word document when I am finished with it and I really do  its just that I get a bunch of recipes lined up  maybe 25-30  and then start putting them in here and then I close them. You cant believe the recipe file I have. Think it has to be half my document file.

So lets see what I have for this week.

I realize one is not supposed to live on bread alone but with recipes like these how can one not?

BAGELS

This recipe comes courtesy of Peter Reinharts The Bread Bakers Apprentice

yield: 12 large or 24 mini bagels

INGREDIENTS:

Sponge
1 teaspoon (.11 ounce) instant yeast
4 cups (18 ounces) unbleached high-gluten or bread flour
2 ½ cups (20 ounces) water, at room temperature

Dough
½ teaspoon (.055 ounces) instant yeast
3 ¾ cups (17 ounces) unbleached high-gluten or bread flour
2 ¾ teaspoons (.7 ounce) salt
2 teaspoons (.33 ounce) malt powder OR 1 tablespoon (.5 ounce) dark or light malt syrup, honey, or brown sugar

To finish
1 tablespoon baking soda
Cornmeal or semolina flour for dusting
Sesame seeds, poppy seeds, kosher salt, rehydrated dried minced garlic or onions, or chopped fresh onions that have been tossed in oil (optional)

DIRECTIONS:

To make the sponge, stir the yeast into the flour in a 4-quart mixing bowl. Add the water, whisking or stirring only until it forms a smooth, sticky batter (like pancake batter). Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and leave at room temperature for approximately 2 hours, or until the mixture becomes very foamy and bubbly. It should swell to nearly double in size and collapse when the bowl is tapped on the countertop.

To make the dough, in the same mixing bowl (or in the bowl of an electric mixer), add the additional yeast to the sponge and stir. Then add 3 cups of the flour and all of the salt and malt. Stir (or mix on low speeds with the dough hook) until the ingredients form a ball, slowly working in the remaining ¾ cup flour to stiffen the dough.

Transfer the dough to the counter and knead for at least 10 minutes (or for 6 minutes by machine). The dough should be firm, stiffer than French bread dough, but still pliable and smooth. There should be no raw flour - all the ingredients should be hydrated. The dough should pass the windowpane test and register 77 to 81 degrees F. If the dough seems dry and rips, add a few drops of water and continue kneading. If the dough seems tacky or sticky, add more flour to achiever the stiffness required. The kneaded dough should feel satiny and pliable but not be tacky.

Immediately divide the dough into 4 ½ ounce pieces for standard bagels, or smaller if desired. Form the pieces into rolls.

Cover the rolls with a damp towel and allow them to rest for approximately 20 minutes.

Line 2 sheet pans with baking parchment and mist lightly with spray oil. Proceed with shaping the bagels.

Place each of the shaped pieces 2 inches apart on the pan. Mist the bagels very lightly with the spray oil and slip each pan into a food-grade plastic bag, or cover loosely with plastic wrap. Let the pans sit at room temperature for about 20 minutes.

Check to see if the bagels are ready to be retarded in the refrigerator by using the "float test". Fill a small bowl with cool or room-temperature water. The bagels are ready to be retarded when they float within 10 seconds of being dropped into the water. Take one bagel and test it. If it floats, immediately return the tester bagel to the pan, pat it dry, cover the pan, and place it in the refrigerator overnight (it can stay in the refrigerator for up to 2 days). If the bagel does not float, return it to the pan and continue to proof the dough at room temperature, checking back every 10 to 20 minutes or so until a tester floats. The time needed to accomplish the float will vary, depending on the ambient temperature and the stiffness of the dough.

The following day (or when you are ready to bake the bagels), preheat the oven to 500 degrees F with the two racks set in the middle of the oven. Bring a large pot of water to a boil (the wider the pot the better), and add the baking soda. Have a slotted spoon or skimmer nearby.

Remove the bagels from the refrigerator and gently drop them into the water, boiling only as many comfortably fit (they should float within 10 seconds).

After 1 minute flip them over and boil another minute. If you like very chewy bagels, you can extend the boiling to 2 minutes per side.

While the bagels are boiling, sprinkle the same parchment-line sheet pans with cornmeal or semolina flour. (If you decided to replace the paper, be sure to spray the new paper lightly with spray oil to prevent the bagels from sticking to the surface.) If you want to top the bagels, do so as soon as they come out of the water. You can use any of the suggestions in the ingredients list or a combination. I make a seed and salt blend.

When all the bagels have been boiled, place the pans on the 2 middle shelves in the oven.

Bake for approximately 5 minutes, then rotate the pans, switching shelves and giving the pans a 180-degree rotation. (If you are baking only 1 pan, keep it on the center shelf but still rotate 180 degrees.)

After the rotation, lower the oven setting to 450 degrees F and continue baking for about 5 minutes, or until the bagels turn light golden brown. You may bake them darker if you prefer.

Remove the pans from the oven and let the bagels cool on a rack for 15 minutes or longer before serving.

(Source: Peter Reinart The Bread Baker's Apprentice, pages 115-122)

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/bagels/

GRANDMA'S BACON AND CHEESE EASTER BREAD

yield: 2 loaves

INGREDIENTS:

8 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups whole milk
4½ teaspoons (2 packages) active dry yeast
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 tablespoons vegetable shortening, melted
6 eggs, lightly beaten
5 cups grated Romano cheese
3 (12-ounce) packages peppered bacon, cooked and crumbled
2 tablespoons butter, melted (for brushing the loaves)

DIRECTIONS:

Place the flour in a large mixing bowl; set aside.

Heat the milk in a small saucepan over low heat, stirring occasionally, until it is warm to the touch, but not hot. If you have an instant-read thermometer, the temperature of the milk should be between 110 and 115 degrees F. Once the milk reaches the correct temperature, remove from the heat; add the yeast, stir, and let sit for 10 minutes.

Add the milk and yeast mixture to the flour and begin to mix it into a dough (it will be shaggy at this point). Next, add the vegetable oil and melted shortening and continue to mix. Now, add the eggs and continue mixing until the dough forms a rough ball.

Turn the dough out onto a floured surface and knead it, adding more flour as necessary, until it is smooth and elastic, about 5 minutes. Divide the dough into two and cover one half with a dish towel while you work with the other.

Working with one piece of dough at a time, roll it out very thin, into a large rectangle about 12x24-inches. Sprinkle the dough with half of the cheese, and then with half of the bacon, leaving a half inch border around all of the edges.

Starting with a long end facing you, roll the dough up into a tight cylinder jelly roll-style, pinching the seams and ends to seal. Once you have finished rolling the dough, gently coil it into a spiral into a pie plate. Repeat with the second piece of dough.

Once both loaves have been shaped and placed into pie plates, brush them with melted butter and then cover loosely with plastic wrap. Place in a draft-free area and allow to rise until almost doubled in size, 1 to 2 hours, depending on the temperature and humidity.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Bake the bread until golden brown on top, about 35 to 40 minutes. Allow to cool to warm room temperature before slicing them (ideally, let them cool completely, but sometimes I just can't wait!). Leftovers should be wrapped in plastic wrap and can be kept at room temperature for up to 5 days. The bread can also be frozen - be sure to wrap it tightly in plastic wrap, and then in aluminum foil.

www.browneyedbaker.com/bacon-and-cheese-easter-bread/

Apricot Cream Cheese Babka

6 to 8 servings

A sweet yeast bread with swirls of apricot and cream cheese, topped with a crunchy streusel.

INGREDIENTS:

For the Dough:
1¾ cups + 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons + 1 teaspoon granulated sugar
1 teaspoon instant yeast
Pinch of salt
1 egg, at room temperature
⅓ cup whole milk, lukewarm
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, at room temperature

For the Apricot Filling:
1½ cups dried apricots
½ cup orange juice
⅓ cup lemon juice
2 tablespoons granulated sugar

For the Cream Cheese Filling:
8 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 egg yolk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Pinch of salt

For the Streusel:
¾ cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
4½ teaspoons light brown sugar
Pinch of salt
3½ tablespoons unsalted butter, melted and cooled

For the Egg Wash:
1 egg
Pinch of salt

DIRECTIONS:

Make the Dough: Place the flour, sugar, yeast and salt in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a dough hook. Stir on medium-low speed for a minute or so to combine. Add the egg, milk, vanilla and butter and mix on medium speed until a smooth dough forms, about 5 minutes. Form into a ball and place in a lightly oiled bowl. Cover with plastic wrap and place in a draft-free area until doubled in volume (about 1 hour). While the dough rests, make the fillings and streusel.

Make the Apricot Filling: Combine the dried apricots, orange juice, lemon juice and sugar in a small saucepan and bring to a simmer over medium-low heat. Simmer uncovered for 10 to 15 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the apricots soften and the liquid is reduced by half. Remove from the heat and allow to cool completely. Once cool, transfer the mixture to a food processor and process until a puree forms. Set aside at room temperature.

Make the Cream Cheese Filling: In a medium bowl, stir the cream cheese and sugar with a wooden spoon until smooth and lump-free. Add the egg yolk, vanilla extract and salt, and stir to combine. Set aside at room temperature.

Make the Streusel: In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, sugars and salt. Add the butter and mix with a rubber spatula until the mixture comes together into large, coarse crumbs. Cover and refrigerate until ready to use.

Assemble the Babka: Lightly grease a 9x5-inch loaf pan; set aside.

On a lightly floured surface, roll the dough out into a 10x24-inch rectangle, with the long edge facing you. Spread the apricot filling evenly over the dough, leaving a ½-inch border along all of the edges. Spread the cream cheese filling over the apricot filling.

Starting with the bottom edge, roll the dough into the middle of the rectangle, then do the same with the top edge so that the two rolls meet in the center. Visualize the long cylinder divided into three equal lengths. Fold the left third over onto the middle third. Then, fold the right third over the middle third. Pick up the dough and turn it over so the seam is on the bottom. Then, holding each end, gently twist it in the middle and place it in the prepared pan.

Whisk together the egg and salt for the egg wash and brush it over the babka. Lightly cover the pan with plastic wrap and place it in a draft-free area until it is doubled in size, 1½ to 2 hours.

9. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Brush the babka once again with the egg wash and sprinkle the streusel evenly over the top, pressing lightly so the crumbs adhere to the babka. Bake until the top is a deep golden brown, about 50 minutes. Cool the bread in the pan set on a wire rack for 25 minutes, then unmold the bread from the pan (some of the streusel may fall off) and place on the wire rack to cool completely. The bread will keep, wrapped tightly in plastic wrap, for up to 3 days.

Recipe from Standard Baking Co. Pastries, originally seen on Technicolor Kitchen

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/apricot-cream-cheese-babka/

 American Sandwich Bread

One 9-inch loaf

INGREDIENTS:

3¾ cups (18¾ ounces) unbleached all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting the work surface
2 teaspoons salt
1 cup warm whole milk (about 110 degrees)
1/3 cup warm water (about 110 degrees)
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
3 tablespoons honey
1 envelope (about 2¼ teaspoons) instant yeast

DIRECTIONS:

Adjust an oven rack to the lowest position and heat the oven to 200 degrees. Once the oven temperature reaches 200 degrees, maintain the heat for 10 minutes, then turn off the oven.

Mix 3½ cups of the flour and the salt in the bowl of a standing mixer fitted with the dough hook. Mix the milk, water, butter, honey, and yeast in a 4-cup liquid measuring cup. Turn the machine to low and slowly add the liquid. When the dough comes together, increase the speed to medium and mix until the dough is smooth and satiny, stopping the machine two or three times to scrape dough from hook, if necessary, about 10 minutes. (After 5 minutes of kneading, if the dough is still sticking to the sides of the bowl, add flour, 1 tablespoon at a time and up to ¼ cup total, until the dough is no longer sticky.) Turn the dough onto a lightly floured work surface; knead to form a smooth, round ball, about 15 seconds.

Place the dough in a very lightly oiled large bowl, rubbing the dough around the bowl to coat lightly. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and place in the warmed oven until the dough doubles in size, 40 to 50 minutes.
Gently press the dough into a rectangle 1 inch thick and no longer than 9 inches. With a long side facing you, roll the dough firmly into a cylinder, pressing with your fingers to make sure the dough sticks to itself. Turn the dough seam-side up and pinch it closed. Place the dough seam-side down in a greased 9 by 5-inch loaf pan and press it gently so it touches all four sides of the pan. Cover with plastic wrap; set aside in a warm spot until the dough almost doubles in size, 20 to 30 minutes.

Keep one oven rack at the lowest position and place the other at the middle position and heat the oven to 350 degrees. Place an empty baking pan on the bottom rack. Bring 2 cups of water to a boil in a small saucepan. Pour the boiling water into the empty pan on the bottom rack at set the loaf onto the middle rack.

Bake until an instant-read thermometer inserted at an angle from the short end just above the pan rim into the center of the loaf read 195 degrees, 40 to 50 minutes. Remove the bread from the pan, transfer to a wire rack, and cool to room temperature. Slice and serve.

Note: This recipe uses a standing electric mixer. You can hand-knead the dough, but we found it's easy to add too much flour during this stage, resulting in a somewhat tougher loaf. To promote a crisp crust, we found it best to place a loaf pan filled with boiling water in the oven as the bread bakes.

(Source: Baking Illustrated , pages 74-75)

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/american-sandwich-bread/

the best banana bread

Ingredients

1 cup sugar
1/2 cup butter, softened
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
3 tablespoons milk
2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
3 overripe bananas, mashed

Directions

Preheat the oven to 325. Grease a 9 x 5 loaf pan and set aside.

In a large bowl or the bowl of a stand mixer, cream together the sugar and butter until light and fluffy.

Add the eggs, vanilla, and milk, and mix until smooth.

Add the flour, salt, baking soda, and baking powder, and mix until just combined.

Fold in the mashed bananas and pour into the prepared loaf pan. Bake 60-70 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the loaf comes out clean.

adapted slightly from Little Red Hen

www.thebakerupstairs.com

Pepperoni Pizza Monkey Bread with Dipping Sauce

yield: 4 to 6 servings

INGREDIENTS:

For the Bread:
1 pound pizza dough (fresh or frozen and thawed)
¼ cup olive oil
8 ounces pepperoni slices, quartered
4 ounces mozzarella cheese, shredded (about 1 cup)
4 ounces provolone cheese, shredded (about 1 cup)
¾ cup grated Parmesan cheese
½ teaspoon dried oregano

For the Sauce:
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
¼ cup grated onion
¼ teaspoon dried oregano
½ teaspoon salt
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 (28-ounce) can crushed tomatoes
¼ teaspoon sugar
2 tablespoons coarsely chopped fresh basil
1 tablespoon olive oil
Freshly ground black pepper

DIRECTIONS:

Grease a 12-cup Bundt pan; set aside. In a medium bowl, toss together the pepperoni, cheeses and oregano. Place the olive oil in a small bowl.

Take the prepared (or thawed) pizza dough and pat into an 8-inch square. Cut into 64 one-inch pieces and roll each into a ball.

Briefly dip each ball of dough into the olive oil and add to the bowl with the cheeses and pepperoni. Once all of the dough balls have been added, toss well to combine. Transfer the mixture to the prepared Bundt pan in an even layer. Cover with plastic wrap and place in a warm, draft-free place until nearly doubled in size, 45 minutes to 1 hour.

Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 400 degrees F and adjust the oven rack to the lower-middle position. Once the dough has risen, place the pan in the oven and bake until golden brown, about 30 minutes.

Make the Sauce: While the bread bakes, heat the butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat until melted. Add onion, oregano, and salt; cook, stirring occasionally, until liquid has evaporated and onion is golden brown, about 5 minutes. Add garlic and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Stir in tomatoes and sugar, increase heat to high, and bring to a simmer. Lower heat to medium-low and simmer until reduced to about 2½ cups, 25 to 30 minutes. Off the heat, stir in the basil and olive oil, then season with salt and pepper.

Remove the bread from the oven and allow to cool for 5 minutes. Then, turn the bread out onto a plate and serve warm or at room temperature with dipping sauce.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/pepperoni-pizza-monkey-bread/

Basic Pizza Dough

As I was saying, this pizza dough combines the perfect crisp outer crust and chewy interior that makes for a superb pizza crust. The key to this is using bread flour instead of all-purpose flour, which produces a crispier exterior crust. Additionally, the use of a significant amount of water makes the dough softer, which creates a dough that is easier to shape. I have to admit that I was more than skeptical about baking this pizza with all of the toppings and not pre-baking the crust, as I have found this typically makes for a soggy bottom crust. Wow, was I proven wrong. This crust couldnt be more perfect, due to preheating the stone in a 500° oven for 30 minutes, thereby pretty much cooking the bottom crust as soon as it hits the stone. Check out that crust:

This recipe states that it makes three medium-size pizzas, but I just divided the dough into two and froze one half and made the other into a large pizza (8 generous slices). I have also included my own pizza sauce recipe at the end of this post; because I think its great

yield: 2 large pizzas

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 cup warm water (about 110 degrees)
1 envelope (about 2 1/4 teaspoons) instant yeast
1 1/4 cups water, at room temperature
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
4 cups (22 ounces) bread flour, plus more for dusting work surface and hands
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
Olive oil or nonstick cooking spray for oiling the bowl

DIRECTIONS:

Measure the warm water into a 2-cup liquid measuring cup. Sprinkle in the yeast and let stand until the yeast dissolves and swells, about 5 minutes. Add the room-temperature water and oil and stir to combine.

Process the flour and salt in a large food processor, pulsing to combine. Continue pulsing while pouring the liquid ingredients (holding back a few tablespoons) through the feed tube. If the dough does not readily form into a ball, add the remaining liquid and continue to pulse until a ball forms. Process until the dough is smooth and elastic, about 30 seconds longer.

The dough will be a bit tacky, so use a rubber spatula to turn it out onto a lightly floured work surface. Knead by hand for a few strokes to form a smooth, round ball. Put the dough into a deep oiled bowl and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise until doubled in size, 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Press the dough to deflate it.

Place a pizza stone on a rack in the lower third of the oven. Heat the oven to 500° for at least 30 minutes. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface. Use a chef's knife or dough scraper to divide the dough into two pieces. Form each piece of dough into a smooth, round ball and cover it with a damp cloth. Let the dough relax for at least 10 minutes but no more than 30 minutes.

While preparing the dough, make your sauce and get your toppings ready.

Working with one piece of dough at a time and keeping the other covered, shape the dough, then transfer it to a pizza peel that has been lightly dusted with semolina.

Top your pizza as desired and slide the dough onto the heated stone. Bake until the crust edges brown and the cheese is golden brown in spots, 8 to 12 minutes. Remove the pizza from the oven, cut into wedges, and serve immediately. Repeat with the remaining piece of dough (or you can freeze the second ball of dough for another time).

(Recipe adapted from Baking Illustrated)

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/basic-pizza-dough/

Chicago-Style Deep-Dish Pizza

4 to 6 servings

INGREDIENTS:

For the Dough:
3¼ cups all-purpose flour
½ cup yellow cornmeal
1½ teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons sugar
2¼ teaspoons instant yeast
1¼ cups water, room temperature
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened
1 teaspoon + 4 tablespoons olive oil, divided

For the Sauce:
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
¼ cup grated onion
¼ teaspoon dried oregano
½ teaspoon salt
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 (28-ounce) can crushed tomatoes
¼ teaspoon sugar
2 tablespoons coarsely chopped fresh basil
1 tablespoon olive oil
Freshly ground black pepper

For the Toppings:
1 pound mozzarella cheese, shredded (about 4 cups)
(Pepperoni)
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese

DIRECTIONS:

Make the Dough: Whisk together the flour, cornmeal, salt, sugar, and yeast in a large bowl. Add water and melted butter and mix on low speed, using a dough hook, until fully combined, 1 to 2 minutes, scraping sides and bottom of bowl occasionally. Increase speed to medium and knead until dough is glossy and smooth and pulls away from sides of bowl, 4 to 5 minutes. (You can easily make this by hand, mixing in the water and butter with a spatula and then kneading by hand.)

Coat a large bowl with 1 teaspoon olive oil. Using greased spatula, transfer dough to bowl, turning to coat the dough in oil; cover tightly with plastic wrap. Let rise at room temperature until nearly doubled in volume, 45 to 60 minutes.

Make the Sauce: While dough rises, heat the butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat until melted. Add onion, oregano, and salt; cook, stirring occasionally, until liquid has evaporated and onion is golden brown, about 5 minutes. Add garlic and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Stir in tomatoes and sugar, increase heat to high, and bring to a simmer. Lower heat to medium-low and simmer until reduced to about 2½ cups, 25 to 30 minutes. Off the heat, stir in the basil and olive oil, then season with salt and pepper.

Laminate the Dough: Turn the dough out onto dry work surface and roll into a 15x12-inch rectangle. Using an offset spatula, spread the softened butter over the surface of the dough, leaving a ½-inch border along the edges. Starting at the short end, roll the dough into a tight cylinder. With seam side down, flatten the cylinder into an 18x4-inch rectangle. Cut rectangle in half crosswise. Working with one half, fold into thirds like a business letter; pinch seams together to form ball. Repeat with remaining half. Return balls to oiled bowl, cover tightly with plastic wrap, and let rise in refrigerator until nearly doubled in volume, 40 to 50 minutes. Meanwhile, adjust oven rack to lower position and preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

Bake the Pizzas: Coat two 9-inch round cake pans with 2 tablespoons olive oil each. Transfer 1 dough ball to dry work surface and roll out into a 13-inch circle. Transfer dough to the pan by rolling the dough loosely around a rolling pin and unrolling into pan. Lightly press dough into pan, working into corners and 1 inch up sides. If dough resists stretching, let it relax for 5 minutes before trying again. Repeat with remaining dough ball.

For each pizza, sprinkle 2 cups mozzarella evenly over surface of dough. (If you're using any meat or veggie toppings, add them now, on top of the cheese.) Spread 1¼ cups tomato sauce over the cheese (or toppings) and sprinkle 2 tablespoons Parmesan over sauce. Bake until crust is golden brown, 20 to 30 minutes. Remove pizza from oven and let rest 10 minutes before slicing and serving.

Recipe adapted from Cooks Illustrated

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/chicago-style-deep-dish-pizza/

I found this but they gave no recipe  so I looked around and found  on the same site  how to make deep fried garlic bites and figured you could substitute mac and cheese for the garlic  but that is the way my mind works. Think you should try both ways.

Why Your Homemade Fried Mac And Cheese Sucks, And 5 Ways To Make It Great
BY PAUL HARRISON

Fried mac and cheese balls can be done, with a few tips from someone who's been there.

Do you remember the first time you truly understood that fried mac and cheese was a thing? I do. It was at this awesome diner in Los Feliz, California. It was definitely after midnight and I was elated that such a thing even existed. The downside? It ended up being an extremely deflating experience that threw me off the idea of fried mac and cheese for a while. Frankly, it sucked. Then I decided to do it on my own, and you know what? I nailed it, but not the first time I tried it. Here are some pro tips so you can nail it too.

1. As we all know from South Park's early days, balls are better salty
It should go without saying, but if you don't season your breadcrumbs, the crust on those little gooey, golden orbs will taste like nothing. I only know a couple people who like to eat things that taste like nothing, and why would you want to detract from your delicious mac by adding something with no flavor, such as unseasoned breadcrumbs?

2. Extra cheese is the move
This mac and cheese is cooked twice, so if you don't maximize your gooeyness right off the bat, you'll be left with balls so dry they explode like dust. Use a bechamel-based cheese sauce, and make 30-50% more than you normally would. OR, and this may be blasphemous to some, you can add some Velveeta into your normal recipe (don't replace any cheese, add extra here). Again, you want an extra 30-50% of cheesy sauce in there to achieve maximum fried gooeyness.

3. Freeze your balls
Now, how do you get your gooey concoction into balls so you can bread 'em and fry 'em? Easy, freeze it! But not in one large mass. Get a mini-cupcake tray, and fill each slot with a bite-sized amount of mac and cheese, then stash in your freezer until frozen. Let them thaw for about 5-7 minutes before you start breading them.

4. Encapsulate your balls in layers 
You might think you can dunk these straight into breadcrumbs and be good to go, but you'd be wrong. Make sure you go in this order: flour, eggs, breadcrumbs. It'll help form a solid crust to keep all that good stuff in, because you don't want it leaking into the frying oil.

5. Pay close attention to frying temperature
A lot of things are fried between 325-400 degrees F. The sweet spot for fried mac is between 350-375. If it's too low, your crust won't seal quickly enough and your balls may fall apart. If it's too hot, you run the risk of having a cold center (remember, they're sort of frozen when they go in). Keep yourself in the Balls-Goldilocks Zone (that's the scientific term), and you should be good to go.
http://www.foodrepublic.com/2014/11/05/why-your-homemade-fried-mac-and-cheese-sucks-and

How To Make Deep-Fried Garlic Bombs. Heres A Recipe And A How-To Video
BY PAUL HARRISON

Garlic bombs take garlic fries to a next-level garlic zone.

Ingredients

2 russet potatoes
4 dozen garlic cloves
1 cup ricotta cheese 
2 eggs
1 sweet onion, peeled and diced
½ cup flour
¼ cup chopped parsley
½ cup Parmesan cheese
1 tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 cup bread crumbs

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 425°F.

2. Wash the potatoes and poke with fork on top in a line down the center (trace a path of where you would split the potato in half lengthwise) and bake for 45 minutes.

3. Peel the garlic (or if youre lazy/smart, buy it prepeeled!) and stick 24 cloves into the oven for about 25-30 minutes, or until they just start to brown. But pay close attention, as you want to avoid a crispy exterior; that means burning is creeping up, and burning is no good.

4. Mince the remaining garlic and onion and reserve. If youre not a super-huge garlic freak, gently sweat the garlic and onions a bit in a pan with a tablespoon of olive oil. If you are a super-huge garlic freak, then let it ride raw.

5. In a medium bowl, mix the ricotta cheese, eggs, onion, garlic, flour, parsley, Parmesan, salt and pepper.

6. Remove the potatoes and garlic from the oven, and allow to cool to the touch. Split open the potatoes and scoop out the insides. Mash the potato well, and fold in 1 cup of the mashed potatoes into the dough mixture.

7. Wrap about 1 tablespoon of dough around each roasted clove of garlic and roll in bread crumbs. Repeat wrapping/rolling process until youre either out of cloves or out of dough (if youre good, itll be a perfect two dozen).

8. Now you're ready to fry! Pour about 2 inches of oil into heavy pot  were thinking a Dutch oven would work great here  and heat over medium-high flame until it reaches 350°F. Working in batches, drop the bombs into the hot oil and fry for 3-4 minutes or until golden brown. Place on a plate lined with paper towels and serve. Once youve eaten a few, feel free to attack any and all vampires you come across, as youll be 100 percent invincible.

There is also a video on this site that will show you how to make them.

http://www.foodrepublic.com/2015/05/28/how-make-deep-fried-garlic-bombs-heres-recipe-and

Mushroom Pizza with Sage, Fontina and Parmesan

INGREDIENTS for the Basic Pizza Dough

1/2 cup warm water (about 110°)
1 envelope (2 1/4 tsp.) instant yeast
1 1/4 cups water, at room temperature
2 tbsp. extra-virgin olive oil
2 cups (22 oz.) bread flour, plus more for dusting (used all-purpose)
2 cups whole-wheat flour
1 1/2 tsp. salt
olive oil or non-stick cooking spray for greasing the bowl

For the Extras

3 cups pizza sauce, I use marinara
1 pound fresh mushrooms, sliced thin
6 ounces fontina cheese
1 tsp minced sage leaves
6 tablespoons grated Parmesan

DIRECTIONS

Measure the warm water into a 2-cup liquid measuring cup. Sprinkle in the yeast and let stand until the yeast dissolves and swells, about 5 minutes. Add the room temperature water and stir to combine.

Add flour and salt to the liquid ingredients. Knead until the dough is smooth and elastic, about 5 minutes. Form the dough into a ball, put it in a deep oiled bowl, and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise until doubled in size, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Press the dough to deflate it.

Shape into smooth round ball and cover with a damp cloth. Let dough relax for at least 10 minutes (no more than 30 minutes)

Saute mushrooms with sage.

Brush rolled out dough round with oil. Spread 1 cup tomato sauce even over dough round, leaving ½ inch border. Scatter a third of the mushrooms and then ½ cup fontina cheese over the sauce.

Slide on peel (covered with corn meal) onto pizza stone (which should have been heated for at least 30 minutes at 500 degrees) and bake for 8 to 12 minutes. Remove pizza from oven and sprinkle with Parmesan.

Repeat with the two other rounds.

Adapted from Baking Illustrated

https://makeourdailybread.wordpress.com/2013/03/22/mushroom-pizza-with-sage-fontina-and-parmesan/

Chocolate Babka

Makes 3 loaves

INGREDIENTS:

1½ cups warm milk (110°F)
2 envelopes (¼ ounce each) active dry yeast
1¾ cups plus a pinch of sugar
3 whole large eggs, plus 2 large egg yolks, room temperature
6 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
1 teaspoon salt
3½ sticks (1¾ cups) unsalted butter, cut into 1-inch pieces, room temperature, plus more for bowl and pans
2 pounds semisweet chocolate, very finely chopped
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 tablespoon heavy cream

For Streusel Topping:
1-2/3 cups confectioners' sugar
1-1/3 cups all-purpose flour
1½ sticks (¾ cup) unsalted butter, room temperature

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a small bowl, sprinkle yeast and a pinch of sugar over the warm milk; stir until dissolved. Let stand until foamy, about 5 minutes. In a medium bowl, whisk together ¾ cup sugar, 2 eggs, and the yolks; add yeast mixture, and whisk to continue.

2. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, combine flour and salt. Add the egg mixture, and beat on low speed until almost all the flour is incorporated, about 30 seconds. Switch to the dough hook. Add 2 sticks butter, and beat until completely incorporated and a smooth, soft dough forms, about 10 minutes. The dough should still be slightly sticky when squeezed.

3. Turn out dough onto a lightly floured work surface, and knead a few times until smooth. Place dough in a well-buttered bowl, and turn to coat with butter. Cover tightly with plastic wrap. Let rise in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.

4. To make the Streusel Topping: Combine sugar and flour in a large bowl. Using a pastry blender, cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs with some larger clumps remaining. Set aside.

5. In a bowl, stir together chocolate, remaining cup sugar, and the cinnamon. Using a pastry blender, cut in remaining 1½ sticks butter until combined; set aside filling.

6. Generously butter three 9-by-5-by-2¾-inch loaf pans and line with parchment paper, leaving a 1½-inch overhang along the sides. Brush more butter over the parchment, and set aside. Punch down the dough, and transfer to a clean work surface. Let the dough rest 5 minutes.

7. Meanwhile, beat the remaining egg with the cream. Cut dough into three equal pieces. On a well-floured work surface, roll out one piece of dough to a 16-inch square, about 1/8 inch thick. (Keep other pieces covered with plastic wrap while you work.) Brush edges of dough with the egg wash. Crumble one-third of the chocolate filling evenly over dough, leaving about a ½-inch border on the long sides. Roll up dough lengthwise into a tight log, pinching ends together to seal. Twist dough evenly down the length of the log, a full five or six times. Brush the top of the log with egg wash. Crumble 2 tablespoons filling down the center of the log, being careful not to let mixture slide off. Fold log in half into a horseshoe shape, then cross the right half over the left. Pinch ends together to seal and form a figure eight. Twist two more times, and fit into a prepared pan. Repeat with remaining dough and filling.

8. Preheat the oven to 350°F, with a rack in the lower third. Brush the top of each loaf with egg wash; sprinkle with one-third of the Streusel Topping. Loosely cover each pan with plastic wrap, and let rise in a warm place until dough has expanded and feels pillowy, about 40 minutes.

9. Bake loaves, rotating halfway through, until golden, about 55 minutes. Reduce oven temperature to 325°F; bake until loaves are deep golden, 20 to 30 minutes more. (If the tops begin to brown too quickly, tent with aluminum foil.) Transfer pans to wire racks to cool completely. Babkas can be wrapped in plastic and kept at room temperature for up to 3 days.

Note: A babka can be frozen in the pan for up to a month before baking. When ready to bake, remove from freezer; let stand at room temperature for about five hours. Be careful not to underbake; otherwise, the center may not set properly.
(Source: Martha Stewart's Baking Handbook )

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/chocolate-babka/

Veggie Pancakes

This simple recipe takes a morning favorite from the breakfast table to the lunchbox.

Makes 4 to 5 servings

Veggie Pancakes

Ingredients:

3 cups grated veggies (white potato and/or sweet potato, with skin on, plus zucchini, yellow squash, and/or peeled carrots)
3 eggs
2 tablespoons whole-wheat flour
3⁄4 teaspoon salt
Olive oil, for cooking
Sour cream, applesauce, or freshly grated Parmesan cheese, for serving

Directions:

1. In a large bowl, mix together the grated veggies, eggs, flour, and salt until thoroughly combined.

2. Heat a thin layer of olive oil in a sauté pan over medium heat. Its important that the heat not be too hot or too cool, because you want the pancakes to cook all the way through the middle by the time theyre brown on the outside. When the oil is hot, drop pancake-size dollops of the veggie mixture into the pan, without overcrowding. Cook for 3 to 4 minutes, or until the bottom starts to brown. Flip and cook until browned on both sides, then repeat until the batter is gone.

3. Transfer cooked pancakes to a plate lined with paper towels and keep warm by tenting with foil or placing in the oven on the lowest setting.

4. Serve warm with a topping of sour cream and applesauce or Parmesan cheese

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-veggie-pancakes

Does this cake recipe sound good or what?

 Rye & Rhubarb Anytime Cake By Sarah Jampel

8-10 servings

Ingredients

For the rhubarb compote:

2pounds rhubarb (about 4 large stalks), chopped into small pieces
1cup turbinado sugar
1cup white wine
Zest of 1 orange
1cup golden raisins

For the cake:

1cup (4 1/4 ounces) all-purpose flour
1cup (3 5/8 ounces) rye flour
1teaspoon baking powder
3/4teaspoon baking soda
3/4teaspoon salt
3/4cup (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1/2cup turbinado sugar
1/3cup packed brown sugar
2large eggs
1/2teaspoon almond extract
Juice from 1/2 an orange, plus enough milk to equal 1 cup total of liquid
Vanilla ice cream, for serving (optional)

Directions

Make the compote. Combine all of the compote ingredients in a medium saucepan over medium heat and bring the mixture to a simmer. Simmer, uncovered, for about 15 minutes, stirring frequently, until the rhubarb is tender and palatable (try a bite!), the raisins are fat, and most of the liquid has absorbed. If your mixture starts to get dry, add a small amount of water. When the compote is finished, set it aside and make the cake batter.

A note about the rhubarb compote: When I first made this at home, I cut the rhubarb stalks into 1/4- to 1/2-inch chunks and cooked the compote for 15 to 20 minutes, uncovered, so that most of the liquid evaporated. The texture was more jammy than soupyit was thick and I had to rap the spoon with some force to transfer it onto the cake batter. If your compote is much more liquidy, you might not want to use all of it on the cakethe excess moisture might make your cake gooey on the inside (which is delicious, but not to everyone's taste). In this case, use half of it.

Preheat the oven to 350° F and butter a 9-inch springform pan. In a large bowl, whisk together the dry ingredients: all-purpose flour through salt.

In the bowl of stand mixer fitted with a paddle attachment, or creaming vigorously with a wooden spoon, cream the butter and sugars together until light and fluffy.

Add the eggs, one at a time, mixing well after each addition. Add the almond extract and mix to incorporate.

With the mixer on low, add 1/3 of the flour mixture. Once it is just incorporated, add 1/2 of the orange juice and milk mixture. Add another 1/3 of the flour, the remaining milk, and then the last of the flour. Mix just to combine.

Use a spatula to transfer the batter to the pan. Spoon the compote over top of the batter, then swirl it in, leaving some big compote clumps.

Bake for 45 to 55 minutes, until the cake is golden brown on top and the edges are starting to pull away from the sides. Let the cake cool in the pan on a wire rack, then turn it out onto a plate and then invert it once more. Serve it warm, with a scoop of vanilla ice cream, or at room temperature.

Author Notes: Inspired by Bon Appétit's Chocolate Rye Crumb Cake: http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/chocolate-rye-crumb-cake- Sarah Jampel

http://food52.com/recipes/35671-rye-rhubarb-anytime-cake

Before I get too carried away with sweet tooth maybe we should think salads and main dishes. Gary never plants leaf lettuce  Heidi doesnt want to take the time to clean it. I think some garden fresh lettuce make salads taste better.

GRILLED BREAD SALAD WITH SWEET PEPPERS AND ONIONS BY ALISON ROMAN

YIELD: 4 servings

INGREDIENTS
1/4 small loaf country-style bread (about 6 ounces), crust removed, bread torn into large pieces
6 tablespoons olive oil, divided
Kosher salt
Freshly ground pepper
2 large red bell peppers, halved, ribs and seeds removed
2 small red onions, peeled, quartered, with some root attached
3 tablespoons Sherry vinegar or red wine vinegar
1/2 teaspoon paprika, preferably smoked
2 tablespoons coarsely chopped fresh chives, plus more for serving

PREPARATION

Prepare grill for medium-high heat. Toss bread with 2 tablespoons oil in a medium bowl; season with salt and pepper. Toss bell peppers and onions with 2 tablespoons oil; season with salt and pepper.

Grill bread, turning occasionally, until golden brown, 8-10 minutes. Transfer to a plate.

Grill vegetables, turning often, until very tender and charred in spots, 8-10 minutes for peppers and 10-12 minutes for onions; transfer to a cutting board.

Trim root end from onions and separate layers. Transfer to a large bowl, add vinegar and paprika, and toss to coat. Remove as much skin as possible from peppers; discard. Cut into 1 1/2" strips.

Add peppers, grilled bread, 2 tablespoons chives, and remaining 2 tablespoons oil to bowl with onions and toss to combine; season with salt, pepper, and more vinegar, if desired. Serve topped with more chives.

BON APPÉTIT JULY 2014

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/grilled-bread-salad-with-sweet-peppers-and-onions

Arugula Salad with Dried Cherries and Pistachios

Fine Cooking (April/May 2015)

recipe by Emily Hyland and Matt Hyland

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup fresh orange juice
2 Tbs. sherry vinegar
1 Tbs. finely grated orange zest
3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
10 oz. baby arugula
10 oz. slender carrots, preferably multiple colors, cut into bite-size pieces
2 oz. (about 1/2 cup) dried cherries, coarsely chopped
2 oz. (about 1/2 cup) pistachios, very finely chopped

DIRECTION

In a small bowl, combine the orange juice, vinegar, and zest. Slowly whisk in the olive oil until well combined. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

In a large bowl, toss the arugula, carrots, cherries, and half the pistachios with enough dressing to coat well. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve the salad topped with the remaining pistachios.

www.thebittenword.com

Pesto Pasta Salad

This recipe makes 4 servings

Adding spinach to already-healthy pesto keeps its colors a brilliant green and boosts its vitamin and mineral power.

Ingredients

3 tablespoon nuts, pine nuts
1 clove(s) garlic medium-size, unpeeled
1 1/2 cup(s) basil, fresh packed
6 ounce(s) pasta, penne, 100% whole-wheat
1 cup(s) spinach, baby packed
1 medium lemon juiced (use 1 tablespoon)
1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin
1/3 cup(s) cheese, Parmesan grated
1/4 cup(s) cottage cheese, nonfat
Salt to taste
peppercorns, black freshly ground, to taste
2 medium tomato(es) coarsely chopped

Instructions

Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil.

Meanwhile, in a small ungreased skillet over medium-low heat, toast the pine nuts, shaking the pan often, until golden and fragrant, 1 to 2 minutes. Pour onto a plate to stop the cooking.

Add the garlic to the boiling water and cook for 1 minute. Using a slotted spoon, remove from the water. When cool, peel and coarsely chop.

While the garlic is cooling, add the pasta to the boiling water and cook according to package directions. Reserving 1/4 cup of the cooking water, drain the pasta in a colander and rinse under cool running water. Drain well.

While the pasta is cooking, make the pesto: In a food processor, pulse the pine nuts, garlic, basil, spinach, lemon juice, oil, and 2 tablespoons water until combined. Add the Parmesan and cottage cheese. Process until well combined. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

In a large serving bowl, toss the cooled pasta with the pesto, slowly adding reserved cooking water until the sauce is desired consistency. Fold in the tomatoes and serve.

Cook Once, Eat Twice: Double the recipe and add chunks of cooked chicken or pork to leftovers for a higher protein meal. Or make a double or triple batch of just the pesto and toss with steamed vegetables, such as broccoli, green beans, or carrots.

Source: South Beach Diet Online Exclusive

http://www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-pesto-pasta-salad

Turmeric Garlic Shrimp with Cabbage Mango Slaw

To balance out the heat (it's mild, although you can make it spicier or leave milder to your taste) Serve this over a quick slaw with sweet mango, red cabbage and lime juice. This dish is perfect for most diet restrictions: gluten-free, low-carb, paleo, whole30 and of course weight watcher friendly!

Servings: 4  Size: 7 shrimp, 1-1/4 cup slaw  Old Pts: 6 pts  Points+: 6 pts
Calories: 228  Fat: 7 g  Protein: 25 g  Carb: 18 g  Fiber: 3 g  Sugar: 11 g
Sodium: 472 mg  Choles: 172 mg

Ingredients:

1 tbsp plus 1 tsp olive oil
2 limes, divided
1 tsp kosher salt
1/8 ground black pepper
1/2 head red cabbage, shredded (12 oz total)
1 (8 oz) mango, julienned
1/4 small red onion, sliced into thin strips
2 tbsp fresh chopped cilantro, divided
28 (1 lb peeled and deveined) extra large shrimp
2 garlic cloves, crushed
3/4 tsp turmeric
1/4 tsp cumin
1/8 tsp crushed red pepper flakes

Directions:

Combine 1 tbsp olive oil, juice of 1 lime, 3/4 tsp of the salt and pepper. Toss with the cabbage, red onion, mango and 1 tbsp fresh cilantro.

Combine shrimp with the remaining salt, turmeric, crushed red pepper flakes and cumin.

In a large deep nonstick saute pan over medium-high heat, add 1/2 teaspoon of olive oil, and cook half of the shrimp 1 1/2 to 2 minutes on each side, until shrimp is cooked through and opaque. Set aside.

Add the remaining 1/2 teaspoon of oil and remaining shrimp and cook until shrimp is cooked through and opaque adding the crushed garlic the last minute.

Return all the shrimp to the skillet, stir to combine with garlic. Remove from heat, squeeze lime over shrimp and toss with cilantro. Divide the salad (about 1 1/4 cups) and shrimp between 4 plates.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/05/turmeric-garlic-shrimp-with-cabbage

Harissa-and-Maple-Roasted Carrots 
Bon Appétit (November 2014), recipe by Alison Roman

Servings: 8

INGREDIENTS

2 garlic cloves, finely grated
¼ cup olive oil
¼ cup pure maple syrup
1 tablespoon harissa paste
2 teaspoons cumin seeds
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2½ pounds small rainbow carrots, scrubbed, tops trimmed to about ½, halved
1 lemon, thinly sliced, seeds removed

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 450°. Whisk garlic, oil, maple syrup, harissa, and cumin seeds in a small bowl; season garlic mixture with salt and pepper.

Toss carrots and lemon with garlic mixture in a large roasting pan to coat; season with salt and pepper. Roast, tossing occasionally, until carrots are tender and lemons are caramelized, 3540 minutes.

DO AHEAD: Carrots can be roasted 6 hours ahead. Let cool; cover and chill. Bring to room temperature or reheat slightly before serving.

http://www.thebittenword.com/thebittenword/2014/11/thanksgiving-2014-harissa-and-maple-roasted-carrots.html

Zucchini, Tomatoes, and Mushroom Bake

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 Cup Mushrooms
1 Cup Zucchini, Sliced
1 Cup Cherry Tomatoes, Halved
1 Cup Cheddar Cheese
1 can cream of mushroom soup
salt
pepper

Directions

Mix vegetables and soup in a bowl and season.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

In ramekins, pour a bit of the mixture into each and cover with cheese.

Bake for 30 to 45 minutes or until cheese is melted.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/zucchini_tomatoes_and_mushroom_bake.htm

GENIUS BRUSSELS SPROUTS

INGREDIENTS

2 pounds brussels sprouts, halved
Neutral oil, for frying
Fish sauce vinaigrette:
1/2 cup fish sauce
1/4 cup warm water
2 tablespoons rice wine vinegar
1 lime, juice only
1/4 cup sugar
1 clove garlic, minced
1-3 red chiles, thin sliced
2 tablespoons minced cilantro, stems and leaves
3 tablespoons fresh mint, chopped

DIRECTIONS

For sprouts, preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

Heat about 2 tablespoons oil in two oven safe skillets over medium heat. Add sprouts, cut-side down to the skillets. You'll need two to hold all the sprouts. Don't pile them in one skillet.

After bottoms of sprouts begin to brown, about five minutes, transfer skillets to oven to finish roasting for 10-15 minutes until they are really crispy on the bottom and around the edges. Don't stir them or touch them.

For sauce, combine fish sauce, water, vinegar, lime, sugar, garlic, and chiles in a bowl. Taste for salt. if it's too salty, add more water. Right before serving, combine this base with cilantro and mint.

Drizzle roasted sprouts with the vinaigrette and serve warm or at room temperature.

Recipe from Genius Recipes.

http://www.macheesmo.com/crispy-brussels-sprouts/

Easy Spinach Ricotta Pasta

Total Cost: $3.16
Cost Per Serving: $0.79
Serves: 4

Ingredients

½ lb. uncooked fettuccine $0.75
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
2 cloves garlic $0.16
½ cup milk $0.24
1 cup whole milk ricotta $1.22
¼ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
¼ lb. frozen chopped spinach $0.40

Instructions

Place the frozen spinach in a colander to thaw while you work on the past and sauce.

Bring a large pot of water to a boil and then add the pasta. Let the pasta boil until al dente, then drain in a colander. Reserve about ½ cup of the pasta cooking water to help loosen the sauce later if needed.

While the pasta is boiling, prepare the ricotta sauce. Mince the garlic and add it to a large skillet with the olive oil. Cook over medium-low heat for 1-2 minutes, or just until soft and fragrant (but not browned).

Add the milk and ricotta, then stir until relatively smooth (the ricotta may be slightly grainy). Allow the sauce to heat through and come to a low simmer. The sauce will thicken slightly as it simmers. Once it's thick enough to coat the spoon (3-5 minutes), season with salt and pepper.

Squeeze the thawed spinach to remove as much excess water as possible (squeeze it in your fist), then add it to the ricotta sauce. Stir until the spinach is distributed throughout the sauce. Taste and adjust salt or pepper if needed. Turn the heat off.

Add the cooked and drained pasta to the sauce and toss to coat. If the sauce becomes too thick or dry, add a small amount of the reserved pasta cooking water. Serve warm.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/05/easy-spinach-ricotta-pasta

Mexican Baked Ziti

1/6th of recipe (about 1 1/4 cups): 247 calories, 6g fat, 519mg sodium, 30g carbs, 4g fiber, 6.5g sugars, 19.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 6*

Cheesy baked pasta is a total comfort-food favorite, and we're nuts about this Mexican-themed twist. You will be too... Trust us!

Ingredients:

5 oz. (about 1 1/2 cups) uncooked high-fiber penne pasta 
10 oz. raw extra-lean ground beef (4% fat or less) 
2 tbsp. taco seasoning mix 
1 cup chopped bell pepper 
1 cup chopped onion 
1/2 cup frozen sweet corn kernels 
3/4 cup light/low-fat ricotta cheese 
1 cup canned crushed tomatoes 
1/4 tsp. salt 
1/2 cup shredded reduced-fat Mexican-blend cheese

Directions:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray an 8" X 8" baking pan with nonstick spray.

Cook pasta al dente per package instructions, about 8 minutes. Drain well, and transfer to a large bowl.

Bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Add beef, and sprinkle with 1 tbsp. taco seasoning. Cook and crumble until beef is mostly cooked, about 5 minutes. Add bell pepper, onion, and corn. Cook and stir until beef is fully cooked, veggies have partially softened, and corn has thawed, about 4 minutes.

Remove skillet from heat, and stir in ricotta cheese. Transfer mixture to the bowl of pasta. Add crushed tomatoes, salt, 1/4 cup shredded cheese, and remaining 1 tbsp. taco seasoning. Mix until uniform.

Transfer mixture to the baking pan, and smooth out the surface. Top with remaining 1/4 cup shredded cheese.

Bake until entire dish is hot and cheese has melted, about 15 minutes.

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

http://www.hungry-girl.com/weighin/show/healthy-casserole-recipes-mexican-baked-ziti-strawberry-french-toast

We could have rain this weekend so I need to mow tomorrow  so I am going to try to get this finished tonight.

Hickory is on the bed lying on my pillow having a doggy tantrum. She is used to me  about this time of evening  to have some snacking items in front of me  and there are none in sight at this point. Guess I will need to go get a sleeve of ritz to make her happy. lol 
Aydens team won their game tonight 11/4  he was quite pleased. I have not been to one of the games yet  I need to get into gear. I did not know there was a game tonight or I might have gone. There will be other games. Last year I didnt miss any of his games  not sure what is wrong with me this year.

As I was looking out at the back yard  after letting Blanco into his house  they seem not to hear his barking  I saw Poe Kitty laying in the grass. Wish I had had my camera  she looked so peaceful. Poe kitty lives in a broken down dog house with a little pigeon house on top  she lives on the top floor. Gary has put lots of straw in there for her and he also feeds her there  she does not like going in the barn as much as the others kittens dont like to see her  reminds me of the little girls I used to teach and would get in a snit with someone else. She will go in if it is extra cold which she did several times this winter. She is not real social but Poe kitty - a yellow tiger  loves to have her ears scratched.

Think I will end up here with a mish-mash bunch of recipes.

Tasty Four Cheese Margherita Pizza with Tomatoes

Shared by maggies20, Chicago, IL

Yield: 2 pizzas

Ingredients

1/4 cup olive oil
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
8 sliced tomatoes
2 12 inch pre-baked pizza crusts
8 oz shredded Mozzarella cheese
4 oz shredded Fontina cheese
10 basil leaves (washed and dried)
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup crumbled feta cheese

Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Combine garlic, olive oil, and salt.

Toss mixture with tomatoes, and let stand for 15 minutes.

Brush each pizza with tomato mixture, sprinkle with mozzarella and fontina cheeses.

Top with tomatoes, then sprinkle with shredded basil, parmesan, and feta cheeses.

Bake about 10 minutes, until cheese is golden and bubbling.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/tasty_four_cheese_margherita_pizza_with_tomatoes.htm

Four Cheese Lasagna Shared by KatinaB

6 servings

Ingredients

1 (16-oz.) spaghetti sauce
1 C. water
1 (10-oz.) container of curd cottage cheese
1 (10-oz.) container of ricotta cheese
3 C. Mozzarella cheese, shredded
1 C. fresh grated Parmesan cheese
1 egg
1 box lasagna noodles, uncooked
Salt, pepper and garlic to taste

Directions

Preheat oven at 350 degrees.

Heat sauce and water in saucepan.

Mix cheeses, egg, salt, pepper and garlic in a separate bowl.

Take a 9-by-13-inch pan and spray with cooking spray. Line with foil.

Layer two mixtures, ending with cheese on top.

Cover with foil and bake for 1 hour.

Remove foil and sprinkle with extra cheese. Place back in oven for 5 minutes or until cheese is melted.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/four_cheese_lasagna.htm

Does the following recipe sound good to you  I need to check with Heidi and see who would eat it there  I would really like to try it.

Oven-roasted beets and potatoes erin mcdowell

Everyone always oohs and ahhs when the turkey is brought out to the table. But thats not usually the case with the side dishes. (Poor green-bean casserole.) This recipe for beet and potato roast is about to change all that. We slice golden and red beets and Yukon Gold potatoes super-thin, put them into stacks and then arrange them in a skillet to form a spiral. We mean, just check out that photo--vegetables never looked or tasted so good.

MAKES 6 TO 8 SIDE-DISH SERVINGS

START TO FINISH: 1 HOUR

Ingredients
4 medium golden beets, peeled
4 medium red beets, peeled
6 medium Yukon Gold potatoes, peeled
4 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons chopped thyme leaves
2 tablespoons chopped rosemary leaves
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400°F. Have ready a 9-inch oven-safe skillet (cast iron is perfect).

Using a mandoline, slice the vegetables into rounds about ⅛-inch thick. (Alternatively, you can use the largest side of a box grater, but the slices may not be as rounded. You can also use a knife and cut slightly thicker slices--just be aware that they may take longer to cook in the oven.) Set aside.

In a small pot, melt the butter over medium heat. Stir in the thyme and rosemary.

Brush half the herbed butter into the base of the skillet and up the sides. Stack 8 to 10 golden beet slices, then lay the stack on its side along the edge of the skillet. Next, stack 8 to 10 red beet slices and lay it next to the golden beet stack , followed by a stack of 10 to 12 potato slices. Continue this pattern until you've formed a ring around the skillet. Repeat the process to fill in the center.

Brush the remaining herbed butter on top of the vegetables, then season with salt and pepper.

Roast until the surface of the vegetables is golden and crisp and the interior is tender, 25 to 30 minutes. Let cool for 10 minutes before serving.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/national/12260/Oven-roasted-beets-and-potatoes

Chicken and Sun-Dried Tomato Salad

A fresh twist on chicken salad--easy to make for an appetizer with crackers or perfect on a bed of greens as a salad.

Ingredients

2 cups chopped cooked chicken breast
2/3 cup sun-dried tomatoes packed in oil, drained, chopped
2 tablespoons finely chopped shallot
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
3 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil leaves
Food Should Taste Good tomato & basil brown rice crackers, as desired

Directions

In medium bowl, stir together chicken, tomatoes, shallot and garlic. In separate small bowl, beat oil, vinegar, salt and pepper with whisk. Stir oil mixture into chicken mixture until combined. Gently stir in basil. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

Serve salad with crackers.

Nutrition Information - Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 170 - Calories from Fat 90 - Total Fat 11g- 
Saturated Fat 1 1/2g - Trans Fat 0g  Cholesterol 40mg  Sodium 170mg - Total Carbohydrate 4g - 
Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 2g  Protein 14g

% Daily Value: Vitamin A 4%; Vitamin C 20%; Calcium 0%; Iron 6%;*

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 1 1/2 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 0

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

Tips: Serve on a bed of mixed greens for a fresh salad alongside the crackers. Sprinkle some of your favorite cheese over the salad for an additional flavor boost.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/chicken-and-sun-dried-tomato-salad

I think Caren will enjoy the next recipe.

Impossibly Easy Bacon Cheeseburger Balls (With Make-Ahead Directions)

Servings50

All the flavor of a bacon cheeseburger is packed inside these bite-size appetizers!

Ingredients

3 cups Original Bisquick mix
1lb uncooked lean (at least 80%) ground beef
4 cups shredded Cheddar cheese (16 oz)
12 slices bacon, crisply cooked and crumbled
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
½ cup milk
¼ cup dill pickle relish
Ketchup and mustard, if desired

Directions

Heat oven to 350°F. Lightly grease bottom and sides of 15x10x1-inch pan.

In large bowl, stir together all ingredients except ketchup and mustard, using hands or spoon. Shape mixture into 1-inch balls. Place in pan.

Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until brown. Immediately remove from pan. Serve warm with ketchup and mustard for dipping.

Make-Ahead Directions: Make as directed through step 2. Cover and refrigerate up to 12 hours. Uncover, and bake as directed in step 3.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 100 - Calories from Fat 60 - Total Fat 6g -Saturated Fat 3g - Trans Fat 0g  Cholesterol 20mg  Sodium 230mg - Total Carbohydrate 5g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 0g  Protein 5g

% Daily Value: Vitamin A 2%; Vitamin C 0%; Calcium 8%; Iron 2%;*

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

Tip: use ground turkey on a yummy twist to a turkey burger.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/impossib


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 22nd May, 2015* by Darowil

More pages this week than recently and some very SIGNIFICANT EVENTS.

*Gagesmom* is back in hospital with a possible second stroke. And from what we have heard it sounds bad. Gage is currently with his grandmother but we dont know how long for.
Julie heard from Mel's friend and sent us her post - "*Dear Julie, I was just there about an hour ago. She is pretty weak and her speech is worse but not as bad as yesterday. She is hanging in there and yes I let her know everyone is very worried about her and wants her to get better. Hopefully they figure this out and stop these things from happening. She is walking but not very well. And she said it is very hard to move her left leg.*"

*Sugarsugars* mother had a heart attack causing her to fall and break her hip Wednesday. Surgery Thursday and we havent from Kathy since .

Not all the big news was bad though as within 24 hours we heard that *Puplover and Darowil* are to become grandmothers in December and that *Kate* became a grandmother for the second time with her granddaughter Caitlin Marie arriving early on Wednesday. Im claiming the most excitement, as it is my first!

And *Swedenmes* son got married this week as well.

HEALTH ISSUES
The husband of *Arans* friend Mary died Thursday (it was expected) .

*pearlone*was seeing a specialist on Tuesday for help with stabilizing a fluctuating blood pressure. And then needs a change in RA meds as ineffective and side effects.

*sassafras* still unwell, may change travel plans- but as we are not yet in June she has more time to decide than she thought

*vabchonnie* still unwell- planning to ring doctor Tuesday but we have not heard from her since.

*Purple* is doing very well post knee replacement-she seems to be out and about as much as ever, although she is feeling a bit sore from the crutches.

*jheiens* DH Don having bronchoscopy on Tuesday morning- keeps being delayed by a missing piece of equipment. It has been done and they are awaiting the results of this and other tests etc. Don got home today, but he is feeling very stiff & sore due to an uncomfortable hospital bed.

* Agnes* has had eye surgery and at this stage things seem to be going well

*Cahmeregma* has been in Ohio with her mother who is in a Nursing home and very unwell but has returned home to accompany DH to the doctor.

OTHER ISSUES
*Gwens* oldest grandson graduated from High School- already started an EMT/Paramedics course while still at school.

*grandmapaulas* DH has arrived home after a few weeks away- and they are getting ready to go to Virginia on Thursday (together this time).

*Bulldog* is having computer problems. She is very excited about the Fiber festival on Friday-and by the time this is posted she should be there or even all finished. Her leg remains sore, Angie is away though still not well and will need to go back into the hospital on her return. And the daughter with the bad back continues to have great problems with it, due for a procedure Wednesday.

Julie has been in contact with a number of missing members, *Marge Whaples* has not been well, problems with balancing the needs of her various ailments; *Siouxann* hopes to have hip surgery soon and *AZsticks* DH is slowly improving.

*Railyn* has just got a new laptop so hopefully will be able to post more often (once she works how to use it that is!). The settlement of the house has been delayed yet further. But thanks to more back payments from VA she now has hearing aids. While very wet and fence has blown down no major issues from all the rain in Texas.

Today *Tami* posted, "*I want to remind everyone that I want to end registration for KAP on June 1. Please send me a PM or email to [email protected] if you are interested, or would like to send items for the goodie bags.*"

*Pacer's son Matthew* has been offered a chance to sell his cards through a local store. Well done Matthew!

PHOTOS
3 - *Bonnie* - DGD Addison
7 - *Purple* - Aquelegia & rhododendron
9 - *Jknappva* - Sister's garden/Gypsy/Memorial day photos
9 - *Lurker* - Gartinstarry Farm, Buchlyvie 
13 - *Purple* - Heucheras 
15 - *Purple* - Heucheras in flower/ Breakfast setting
19 - *jknappva* - Remains of Lawnes Creek Parish Church
23 - *Pacer* - Matthew's bird drawing/Beginning of his new drawing
28 - *Purple* - The herb garden
33 - *Gwen* - Stanley in his paddling pool ( download)
34 - *Khinkle* - B & Kathy/Yarn
36 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena
37 - *Purple* - Dorset buttons on display
38 - *Purple * - Cranesbill geraniums
40 - *Swedenme* - St Cuthbert's church
45 - *Nico* - Photos from Vivid Light Festival
47 - *Kate* - New granddaughter
49 - *Purple* - Crochet bag
53 - *Kate* - DS, DIL & baby/ Gran & new DGD
54 - *Purple* - DGKs pond dipping
61 - *Kate* - Luke and his new cousin
63 - *Lurker* - Guernsey/Kelvinway shawl
64 - *jknappva* - Gypsy the contortionist kitty! 
81 - *Purple* - Mini-me's
91 - *Swedenme* - Cardigan
92 - *Purple* - Garden in evening sun
94 - *Swedenme* - Sonja through the ages!

RECIPES
3 - *Sam* - Dessert cookies (link)
64 - *Spider* - Rhubarb dessert recipe
76 - *Sam* - Protein packed snacks
77 - *Sam* - Incredible coffee cake recipe

CRAFTS
27 - *Sam* - Little bells stitch/2crochet baby bonnets (links)
40 - *Bulldog* - Owl newborn hat pattern
28 - *Sam* - Button bracelets (link)
56 - *Sam* - Crochet mobiles (link)
76 -*Sam* - Top down cardigan, free pattern (link)
89 - *Sam* - Baby cardigan (link)

OTHERS
3 - *Sam* - Thomas Fairchild, the first to create a hybrid flower
17 - *Lurker* - Oldest known stone tools found in Kenya (link)
36 - *Sugarsugar* - Lost seal pup (link)
39 - *Sam* - Travel to the happiest places on the world (link)
47 - *Sam* - Dogs in bikinis/Mercedes Benz advert (links)
58 - *Busyworkerbee* - All Natural Orange Vinegar All Purpose Cleaner
67 - *Sam* - The evolution of the bikini
72 - *Sam* - Lexophilia funnies
94 - *Sam* - Pallet planters (link)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a lovely start to a new week. The countless hours that go into the opening from Sam and the wonderful summary put together and posted by Darowil and Kate are truly appreciated. It does not go without saying that Julie so often steps up to help each of these wonderful people as well as keep us up to date on those who sometimes need to be missing from the tea party. Thanks to each of you for all that you do.

Also a special word of thanks to Tami and her assistants as they have been coordinating this year's KAP. The countless hours of preparation are truly appreciated.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Just signing in before I go to bed and to say thank you to both of you for the start. I shall read it tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now I am off to mow. --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great start as always Sam. Prayers for all in need of them. Must say that living near each other with the food, flowers and crafts flowing sounds like heaven.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sam for the opening and the reminder that half a year has nearly gone best start on my knitting list 
Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I love bread and making it, so I'll have to go back and get a closer look at some of those--have never had "fried mac and cheese," though.

Tomorrow DD will be back from her doggy sitting of the last week (at least, we think the folks will be back then). It's been too quiet without her (and she hasn't seen all my swatching hats yet!). I like all but one and I think the one I don't care much for may be simply knit too loosely--I'll try it with a smaller yarn/needle and see what I think. I have at least two more designs out of this, if what I'm considering comes to be. I must get to work on more.

I have not made a decision on when to start on the tooth issues; it's a lot of money and I'm not sure it's manageable just now--I have to consult with the girl at the office again about payments. I want to go ahead and get it done, but I am not wild about taking on so much more debt just now. It always takes me a while to sort this kind of thing anyway.

I continue sending healing thoughts to all in need--have seen Mel on Facebook as well, and she seems upbeat--and of course hugs & blessings all around. I think it's time for another {{{{Group Hug}}}}!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good afternoon! My goodness, I am on the first page for a change! 

Sam, thanks for all the good recipes. I see a few I may be trying.

Kate, thanks for the summary, and for including KAP registration in it. I need to know how many are planning to take what classes so I can inform the teachers. Things for KAP are falling into place nicely, thanks to all of the help I have been given! I will be making final arrangements for T-shirt orders next week.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Good afternoon, as well! Thanks for sharing the abundance of yummy recipes! It is raining here and a good day to cook or knit. I had to work and just got home. I will be looking and deciding to use one of these recipes tonight or tomorrow. ;0) I plan to work on a sewing baby crib dust ruffle project tonight. I do have a knitting project going as well. I hope all enjoys their day today. I will keep everyone who has health issues and in need in my prayers. Thanks, Sam, for a great start to the Tea Party. ;0)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to all of this from me!



pacer said:


> Thanks for a lovely start to a new week. The countless hours that go into the opening from Sam and the wonderful summary put together and posted by Darowil and Kate are truly appreciated. It does not go without saying that Julie so often steps up to help each of these wonderful people as well as keep us up to date on those who sometimes need to be missing from the tea party. Thanks to each of you for all that you do.
> 
> Also a special word of thanks to Tami and her assistants as they have been coordinating this year's KAP. The countless hours of preparation are truly appreciated.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pacer, great news about Matthew getting to sell his cards. Give him a big hug from me.

Bonnie, the red tree is an acer or Japanese maple.

Sonja and Tami, looks like you should be sing your shoe sizes Uk instead of ages. I am now officially younger than LM xx

grsat start to the week Sam, I daren't look at the recipes as I am determjned not to put on weight while I am immobile.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone interested in trying their hand at making dorset buttons like Purple has made and inspired this link came in an email today.

http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42688/how-to-make-dorset-buttons?utm_source=eletter&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=cst_eletter&utm_campaign=craftstylish-eletter


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just popping in to say hi to everyone. Thanks for another great start Sam and for all the yummy recipes. I haven't been on here much lately - no excitement, no problems just life/work/stuff gets in the way so I'm specially grateful to the ladies for the summary these days.
I'm so sorry to hear that Mel is back in hospital and sending her lots of hugs for a full and speedy recovery.
Kate congratulations on the birth of your adorable new baby grand daughter Caitlin. Love that name!
Congratulations to the other grandmas to be as well. We will have quite a collection of KP babies by the end of the year.
Lots of other people I should mention I know but just to say love to you all and lots of healing hugs to all who need them.
Betty I hope you enjoy your yarn show/fibre fest and spend lots of money and buy all the yarn you want!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Good afternoon, as well! Thanks for sharing the abundance of yummy recipes! It is raining here and a good day to cook or knit. I had to work and just got home. I will be looking and deciding to use one of these recipes tonight or tomorrow. ;0) I plan to work on a sewing baby crib dust ruffle project tonight. I do have a knitting project going as well. I hope all enjoys their day today. I will keep everyone who has health issues and in need in my prayers. Thanks, Sam, for a great start to the Tea Party. ;0)


Welcome to the Tea Party. I hope you decide to visit often. Sam does a wonderful job of hosting!
Junek


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you to all who make the Tea Party available. I did send a previous one, but something seems to be wrong and it did not make it onto this week's Tea Party. I really appreciate the summaries as I never get to read all of the posts. Also, for the huge variety of recipes that Sam so lovingly searches and makes available for everyone each week. Wishing all a bright, sunny, and great improvement with health problems weekend.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party. I hope you decide to visit often. Sam does a wonderful job of hosting!
> Junek


Thank you June for a warm welcome. I will try to visit often. Thank you! ;0)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello again I am back in the hospital. I went to the hospital in Fergus. Told them I thought I was having another stroke. So here I am back in Guelph General Hospital AGAIN!!!!!!

Can you pass this on to kp tonight and let them know I am ok and brought my knitting. Lol. Be in touch as soon as I can.

Love you all.

Mel

Just opened this note as I sat down to tell you all of the Fiber Fest. It was Heaven. I have never felt so many soft fibers in my life and bought bought bought. I even found my Chiagoo Magic Loop in the Size 0 and the Chiagoo 9" in the 0. I am going to try and make my next sock foot with the zero and go up in size for the leg and cuff. I bought Jim a pair of socks. Didn't notice they were boot socks until later. I hope he will try them though on Sundays. I got some safety pins without the coil, one pack of stitch markers (not the handmade kind like Jillyrich sells), a scarf ring, and three patterns. Then I treated my neighbor and friend to lunch and brought Mexicn home to Jim.
Bea (My neighbor said we would just have to go to Yazoo City Yarn Store, so I will save my next months allowance and birthday money for that...HE HE. I really had a good day. Now I am looking at all my loot and trying to decide which pair of socks I will start next. I am still working on some I had going...Now I am just dying to start a pair from this luscious yarn I bought. I will use these yarns for me and the more inexpensive yarns for my family as I know they won't take care of them properly. Is that ugly?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello again I am back in the hospital. I went to the hospital in Fergus. Told them I thought I was having another stroke. So here I am back in Guelph General Hospital AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> Can you pass this on to kp tonight and let them know I am ok and brought my knitting. Lol. Be in touch as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All gorgeous, but that one on the bottom has me drooling! :mrgreen:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful investment of yarn and supplies. I am so glad that you were able to go and have a great time. So wonderful that your neighbor could go with you. You have looked forward to today's adventure for so long and I am glad that it was as wonderful as you had hoped for. Good thing you mapped out the locations you wanted to visit so that you could make the most of today. 

Matthew picked out some alpaca yarn today and tonight he told me what he wanted made with it. He wants me to knit a touchy/feely square to add to the others that KAP friends have given him. The rest of us may be using Caren's cloths as washcloths or dishcloths, but Matthew uses it has something to touch when he needs to fidget with something. He also has a special crocheted piece from Ohio Kathy that he does the same with. Now he wants an alpaca one knitted in a square with a design on the square. He says I can use the rest for whatever I want. I don't think there would be enough left to do much with. He loves to feel yarn to just enjoy the feel of it. Does that sound like any of us when we enter a yarn shop?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> Thank you June for a warm welcome. I will try to visit often. Thank you! ;0)


We are here all week sharing pictures, adventures, recipes and so much more so come and visit as often as you would like. We would love to see your projects if you would like to share any pictures. What are you knitting right now? I finished knitting a baby sweater last night. I have to do finishing touches to it and I am working on another as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A great haul, Betty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful investment of yarn and supplies. I am so glad that you were able to go and have a great time. So wonderful that your neighbor could go with you. You have looked forward to today's adventure for so long and I am glad that it was as wonderful as you had hoped for. Good thing you mapped out the locations you wanted to visit so that you could make the most of today.
> 
> Matthew picked out some alpaca yarn today and tonight he told me what he wanted made with it. He wants me to knit a touchy/feely square to add to the others that KAP friends have given him. The rest of us may be using Caren's cloths as washcloths or dishcloths, but Matthew uses it has something to touch when he needs to fidget with something. He also has a special crocheted piece from Ohio Kathy that he does the same with. Now he wants an alpaca one knitted in a square with a design on the square. He says I can use the rest for whatever I want. I don't think there would be enough left to do much with. He loves to feel yarn to just enjoy the feel of it. Does that sound like any of us when we enter a yarn shop?


Gives me an idea of what to do with some fun fur that's in wild purples!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, wonderful purchases.
Sonja, loved pics.
Sam, thank you for another yummy week of recipes.
Got to walk Maya this morning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, healing energy sent for DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, wonderful purchases.
> Sonja, loved pics.
> Sam, thank you for another yummy week of recipes.
> Got to walk Maya this morning.


Hoping that means you are on the mend!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks again, Sam, for the great opening and variety of recipes. Also, thank you Kate for the summary. Will mark my spot for now and return later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have that in my word documents already - had seen it a while back - she sure makes it look easy --- not. thanks for the web address. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone interested in trying their hand at making dorset buttons like Purple has made and inspired this link came in an email today.
> 
> http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42688/how-to-make-dorset-buttons?utm_source=eletter&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=cst_eletter&utm_campaign=craftstylish-eletter


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party sandiego - we are so glad to stopped by to share a cuppa with us - we hope you plan on visiting us often - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Sandiego said:


> Good afternoon, as well! Thanks for sharing the abundance of yummy recipes! It is raining here and a good day to cook or knit. I had to work and just got home. I will be looking and deciding to use one of these recipes tonight or tomorrow. ;0) I plan to work on a sewing baby crib dust ruffle project tonight. I do have a knitting project going as well. I hope all enjoys their day today. I will keep everyone who has health issues and in need in my prayers. Thanks, Sam, for a great start to the Tea Party. ;0)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gives me an idea of what to do with some fun fur that's in wild purples!


You could use such remnants of yarn to make a twiddle muff for dementia patients. I was looking at them on the main forum this week and thinking how neat that would be for the dementia units.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right on betty - you deserve the best yarn on your feet - it's quite alright to use a cheaper yarn for those that don't appreciate them enough to take care of them. so glad you had a good time. waiting to see the loot. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello again I am back in the hospital. I went to the hospital in Fergus. Told them I thought I was having another stroke. So here I am back in Guelph General Hospital AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> Can you pass this on to kp tonight and let them know I am ok and brought my knitting. Lol. Be in touch as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely yarn betty - I am so happy for you - have a super time knitting with the new yarn and new needles. I would have a hard time deciding which yarn to use first. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I so agree - don't you just want to reach out and touch it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> All gorgeous, but that one on the bottom has me drooling! :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marking my spot. Off to knit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the yarns you got! I just know you had a marvelous time. I especially love the yarns in the last picture but all look lovely. Woohoo and already planning a trip for next month!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet it felt good to be outside with maya - hope you are beginning to feel like yourself - continuous healing energy zooming your way to wrap you up in healing goodness and get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Betty, wonderful purchases.
> Sonja, loved pics.
> Sam, thank you for another yummy week of recipes.
> Got to walk Maya this morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you see it - would you post a site address if you can find it again. thanks --- sam



pacer said:


> You could use such remnants of yarn to make a twiddle muff for dementia patients. I was looking at them on the main forum this week and thinking how neat that would be for the dementia units.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie and Sam, thank you. I am feeling better. Still low energy and nausea but definitely better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Sam, thank you. I am feeling better. Still low energy and nausea but definitely better.


So glad!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just marking my spot so I can find myself. Will read all recipes later when I have better Internet.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Seems I only say a quick hello each week lately, sorry. Oral surgery was scheduled for yesterday, then cancelled because my blood pressure was too high. Didn't hear anything today, perhaps on Monday I'll hear about a rescheduled time. Spending a great deal of each day in bed. Will keep you posted...VA Sharon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, what beautiful yarn, I can't wait to see what you make from it.

Pacer, I'm so glad Matthew will be selling his cards on consignment, I hope he sells lots.

Sam thanks for all the great recipes, I want to make bagels some day. I have never heard of fried macaroni & cheese

Thanks Kate & Margaret for the summaries.

Va Sharon, sorry you didn't get your dental work done, I know you've been having lots of pain.

Dessert Joy, I'm glad you are finally feeling some better. Do you think you will be well enough to visit your sister next week?

Sonja, cute pictures post in last weeks KTP.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pacer, great news about Matthew getting to sell his cards. Give him a big hug from me.
> 
> Bonnie, the red tree is an acer or Japanese maple.
> 
> ...


I am not sure I want to be 9 or 10 again, tho! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone interested in trying their hand at making dorset buttons like Purple has made and inspired this link came in an email today.
> 
> http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42688/how-to-make-dorset-buttons?utm_source=eletter&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=cst_eletter&utm_campaign=craftstylish-eletter


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Thank you June for a warm welcome. I will try to visit often. Thank you! ;0)


Welcome from Ohio, also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh Betty! I can almost feel that yarn!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Seems I only say a quick hello each week lately, sorry. Oral surgery was scheduled for yesterday, then cancelled because my blood pressure was too high. Didn't hear anything today, perhaps on Monday I'll hear about a rescheduled time. Spending a great deal of each day in bed. Will keep you posted...VA Sharon


Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I said in the last TP that I had seen was on Face Book and that I had sent her a message. This is what I got back later:

"Thank you everyone I am doing ok and have to be here for the weekend. Will let you guys know more as soon as I can. Love to you all and yes I have some knitting with me."

I was so happy to receive it! Thought I would pass it along.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way to wrap you up in healing goodness. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Seems I only say a quick hello each week lately, sorry. Oral surgery was scheduled for yesterday, then cancelled because my blood pressure was too high. Didn't hear anything today, perhaps on Monday I'll hear about a rescheduled time. Spending a great deal of each day in bed. Will keep you posted...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - don't know if you saw this on last weeks or not but thought it was a neat idea. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/pallet-planters


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> where did you see it - would you post a site address if you can find it again. thanks --- sam


Here is one site that I read about Twiddlemuffs. www.knittingparadise.com/t-334842-1.html

There are several entries on this site regarding these twiddlemuffs for people dealing with dementia. I guess the twiddlemuff keeps their hands warm and gives them something to pick at and pull on so they are not doing it to their clothes or skin. If you go to the Search option at the top of the page and type in Twiddle Muffs, you will find quite a bit of sites and pattern options. It is great for using up oddments of yarn and extra items found in our stashes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tonight I cooked up some bacon and breakfast sausage so I could make a breakfast casserole in my crockpot. Breakfast will be cooking throughout tonight! I finished one sleeve of the next baby sweater that I am making and have started the second sleeve now. 

Time for some rest. It is extremely late for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Here is one site that I read about Twiddlemuffs. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-334842-1.html
> 
> There are several entries on this site regarding these twiddlemuffs for people dealing with dementia. I guess the twiddlemuff keeps their hands warm and gives them something to pick at and pull on so they are not doing it to their clothes or skin. If you go to the Search option at the top of the page and type in Twiddle Muffs, you will find quite a bit of sites and pattern options. It is great for using up oddments of yarn and extra items found in our stashes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone! 
Congrats Kate on the new granddaughter, and to Margaret and Puplover on the upcoming births, how exciting!!!

All is well on this front, it's been wet but not nearly as bad as Texas, and we've been running around like crazy people, I don't know why, but everytime I say we have no place we need to be all week, we end up running our butts off all week, so now it's just "we have nothing on the calendar". 
Tami, I'll get you our info in tomorrow, I need to program a reminder in my phone, but I'll do that in just a bit. 
I hope that they can find a solution to Melody's strokes, so scary. 
Prayers for everyone else not feeling well, or going through surgery. 

I think I need to bubble wrap the kitchen floor, for some reason, Buster (who NEVER lays in the middle of the floor, in 11 years I've never had to tell him to move because he was laying in the way in the kitchen) felt the need to lay in the middle of the kitchen floor and when I turned from the fridge and took one step, I tripped over him and smacked my knee on the porcelain tile, it's just bruised good, but darn it hurts, arnica is helping though. 
David made his first run to Kentucky, so he got to see new territory this week.  He had sunshine most of the trip so far. 
Marla decided we needed bicycles so she bought all three of us bikes today since they were on sale and she had the money. :roll: 
Christopher went over and put hers together and after watching her attempt to get on it, advised his grandmother that she NEEDED a helmet, he also laughed quite a bit from what I understand from her.  
He told her that training wheels were out of the question as they would stick out too far to be safe for everyone else on the sidewalks and roads. :XD: 
Well, back to get caught up, I sure miss you all when I'm not on here.
OH!! And way to go Matthew!!! Wonderful to be selling your cards at the shop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I love bread and making it, so I'll have to go back and get a closer look at some of those--have never had "fried mac and cheese," though.
> 
> Tomorrow DD will be back from her doggy sitting of the last week (at least, we think the folks will be back then). It's been too quiet without her (and she hasn't seen all my swatching hats yet!). I like all but one and I think the one I don't care much for may be simply knit too loosely--I'll try it with a smaller yarn/needle and see what I think. I have at least two more designs out of this, if what I'm considering comes to be. I must get to work on more.
> 
> ...


I hope that you are able to get things under way soon, but I understand completely needing to hold off, it's so very expensive to do anything dental. 
I'm in with a group hug!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello again I am back in the hospital. I went to the hospital in Fergus. Told them I thought I was having another stroke. So here I am back in Guelph General Hospital AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> Can you pass this on to kp tonight and let them know I am ok and brought my knitting. Lol. Be in touch as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


So glad you had a fabulous day Betty, you really do deserve them, you do so much for Jim and the girls. No it is not ugly to use the more expensive yarns for yourself, especially as you know that they would not be properly taken care of, I don't use expensive yarns on those that I know won't take care of them, saves a lot of aggravation and frustration when you see stuff thrown on the floor or otherwise mistreated. 
How exciting to look forward to going to the yarn shop with your neighbor.
Gorgeous yarns!! Great haul.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Sam, thank you. I am feeling better. Still low energy and nausea but definitely better.


Better is definitely a good thing, I do hope that you keep improving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's a great idea for Matthew, I love to just feel soft fabrics, yarn or other, it's comforting, I don't quite know why, but it is, maybe like petting a dog or cat is comforting?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!
> Congrats Kate on the new granddaughter, and to Margaret and Puplover on the upcoming births, how exciting!!!
> 
> All is well on this front, it's been wet but not nearly as bad as Texas, and we've been running around like crazy people, I don't know why, but everytime I say we have no place we need to be all week, we end up running our butts off all week, so now it's just "we have nothing on the calendar".
> ...


I know that feeling of thinking you don't have to go anywhere, then have to be somewhere every day in a week!

I will be looking for your email.

Enjoy your new bikes. How nice of Marla to buy them! Christopher may be correct about the helmet, but he didn't earn any points for telling Marla that!  He would have earned some if he had just gone and bought one for her. :lol: My DH is big on points! And Christopher may also be correct about training wheels, but I would need both, along with lots of padding on the seat!

I am glad that David has some different scenery and some sunshine for his trip this time. I was hoping he and Kathy had not had to go to Texas for any of their runs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know that feeling of thinking you don't have to go anywhere, then have to be somewhere every day in a week!
> 
> I will be looking for your email.
> 
> ...


Well, she had planned to buy one but I was laughing so hard when she was trying them on and they didn't really fit well, that she decided to wait, I said she needed knee and elbow pads as she is more likely to break one of those. lol She was laughing when she told me what Christopher said. Oh well, next trip to Wallyworld... lol 
Yes, as much as David enjoys going home to Texas with loads, especially San Antonio so that he can visit with his brother a bit, we are both glad he didn't have to go that way this week, I'm sure hoping that Kathy can stay clear of flood zones also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, good to hear from you again, enjoy the new bikes.i have one but don't use it too much anymore. When I used to camp at the lake with the boys I kept telling DH I needed one to keep up with the boys, he didn't think so. One day I told him I needed the truck to bring home the bike I bought, I actually won it at the COOP.
I'm glad David hasn't been near the flood areas. 

I had a call from DS tonight, the fire is still not controlled but is not too close to them. The biggest worry just now is it will burn the main power line for the area. Seems like they should be able set a back fire or something to save that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> All gorgeous, but that one on the bottom has me drooling! :mrgreen:


They are all beautiful Betty you certainly shopped it must have been a wonderful day . Next we need to see some pictures of beautiful socks when they are finished 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Beautiful investment of yarn and supplies. I am so glad that you were able to go and have a great time. So wonderful that your neighbor could go with you. You have looked forward to today's adventure for so long and I am glad that it was as wonderful as you had hoped for. Good thing you mapped out the locations you wanted to visit so that you could make the most of today.
> 
> Matthew picked out some alpaca yarn today and tonight he told me what he wanted made with it. He wants me to knit a touchy/feely square to add to the others that KAP friends have given him. The rest of us may be using Caren's cloths as washcloths or dishcloths, but Matthew uses it has something to touch when he needs to fidget with something. He also has a special crocheted piece from Ohio Kathy that he does the same with. Now he wants an alpaca one knitted in a square with a design on the square. He says I can use the rest for whatever
> I want. I don't think there would be enough left to do much with. He loves to feel yarn to just enjoy the feel of it. Does that sound like any of us when we enter a yarn shop?


Definitely me . I would love to go somewhere like wereBetty has just been or to a LYS like stevieB s that Kathy showed in her pictures just to look and feel all the different coloured yarn .
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping that means you are on the mend!


That's what I was hoping too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> You could use such remnants of yarn to make a twiddle muff for dementia patients. I was looking at them on the main forum this week and thinking how neat that would be for the dementia units.


I was thinking that too just couldn't think what they were called 😄
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bulldog, that looks a wonderful load of booty. You did a have a wonderful time :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the bread recipes, Sam. I make my own and enjoy doing it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not sure I want to be 9 or 10 again, tho! :lol:


In English sizes I would only be 6 . No front teeth and my mother pulling and tugging trying to put curls in my hair no thank you . Maybe a bit older when I could climb trees and swing upside down and pretend I was flying 😜
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have that in my word documents already - had seen it a while back - she sure makes it look easy --- not. thanks for the web address. --- sam


Honestly Sam, they really are very easy and l find making them so relaxing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> In English sizes I would only be 6 . No front teeth and my mother pulling and tugging trying to put curls in my hair no thank you . Maybe a bit older when I could climb trees and swing upside down and pretend I was flying 😜
> Sonja


Definitely not having your hair tugged, but the good bits like jumping in puddles, skipping down the road, seeing how far you could spit cherry stones but knowing all the stuff you know now :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Slept so well last night and feel great this morning much less stiff than l have been other mornings. I think my outing yesterday has really helped. 

Betty, l love your purchases, have fun with all the knitting.

Sandiego, a warm welcome to you from across the Pond.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Slept so well last night and feel great this morning much less stiff than l have been other mornings. I think my outing yesterday has really helped.
> 
> Betty, l love your purchases, have fun with all the knitting.
> 
> Sandiego, a warm welcome to you from across the Pond.


That's good so are you glad you had the operation is the knee 100% better than before or going to be when fully healed ?

Sandiego a hello from me too


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good so are you glad you had the operation is the knee 100% better than before or going to be when fully healed ?
> 
> Sandiego a hello from me too


Just 3 weeks on from the op it is certainly less painful. I can fully stdaighten the leg but bending much ovef 90 degrees is hard, but I am keeping up with the exercises. Will take quite a long time for full recovery but the prognosis is good. Can't wait to get back in the pool.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Just 3 weeks on from the op it is certainly less painful. I can fully stdaighten the leg but bending much ovef 90 degrees is hard, but I am keeping up with the exercises. Will take quite a long time for full recovery but the prognosis is good. Can't wait to get back in the pool.


Well worth it just for less pain alone . I surmise the pool ban is to do with the risk of infection 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well worth it just for less pain alone . I surmise the pool ban is to do with the risk of infection
> Sonja


Yes, as soon as the scar is completely healed I can swim. Wont be long now. How are you and yours todsy? X


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from an overcast West of Scotland.....but as we're flying to Barcelona early tomorrow morning I don't care! :roll: :lol: Today is going to be a bit of a mad day as I haven't packed yet and of course I have to fit in a last visit to see Caitlin before we leave. They live about 45 minutes by car away from us, so there goes most of the afternoon! I'll try and keep in touch whilst I'm onboard ship (how posh does that sound! :roll: ) but I'm not sure how that will work out. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from an overcast West of Scotland.....but as we're flying to Barcelona early tomorrow morning I don't care! :roll: :lol: Today is going to be a bit of a mad day as I haven't packed yet and of course I have to fit in a last visit to see Caitlin before we leave. They live about 45 minutes by car away from us, so there goes most of the afternoon! I'll try and keep in touch whilst I'm onboard ship (how posh does that sound! :roll: ) but I'm not sure how that will work out. TTYL


Have a wonderful time Kate! Especially when you visit young Caitlin!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, as soon as the scar is completely healed I can swim. Wont be long now. How are you and yours todsy? X


husband had a fall again yesterday and hurt his leg so it's a bit swollen got it raised with one of them icy wrap things used in cooler bags round it . Haven't seen the newly weds as they are away for a few days middle one is coming for a visit today and the lazy teenager is still asleep as he was up late last night . So all quiet at the moment . I'm going to do some gardening as I think after the rain showers of yesterday the weeds will be easy to get out or so I hope 😀
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have a wonderful time Kate! Especially when you visit young Caitlin!


I too hope you have a lovely time Kate both this afternoon and on your cruise 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from an overcast West of Scotland.....but as we're flying to Barcelona early tomorrow morning I don't care! :roll: :lol: Today is going to be a bit of a mad day as I haven't packed yet and of course I have to fit in a last visit to see Caitlin before we leave. They live about 45 minutes by car away from us, so there goes most of the afternoon! I'll try and keep in touch whilst I'm onboard ship (how posh does that sound! :roll: ) but I'm not sure how that will work out. TTYL


Hugs to Caitlin and enjoy your cruise. X


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Good afternoon, as well! Thanks for sharing the abundance of yummy recipes! It is raining here and a good day to cook or knit. I had to work and just got home. I will be looking and deciding to use one of these recipes tonight or tomorrow. ;0) I plan to work on a sewing baby crib dust ruffle project tonight. I do have a knitting project going as well. I hope all enjoys their day today. I will keep everyone who has health issues and in need in my prayers. Thanks, Sam, for a great start to the Tea Party. ;0)


Welcome to the Tea Party, it is so good to get newbies visiting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> husband had a fall again yesterday and hurt his leg so it's a bit swollen got it raised with one of them icy wrap things used in cooler bags round it . Haven't seen the newly weds as they are away for a few days middle one is coming for a visit today and the lazy teenager is still asleep as he was up late last night . So all quiet at the moment . I'm going to do some gardening as I think after the rain showers of yesterday the weeds will be easy to get out or so I hope 😀
> Sonja


Would you DH like to borrow my frozen peas? Healing hugs to him. Happy weeding, don't do too much. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Oops done A Gwennie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> All gorgeous, but that one on the bottom has me drooling! :mrgreen:


Same here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful investment of yarn and supplies. I am so glad that you were able to go and have a great time. So wonderful that your neighbor could go with you. You have looked forward to today's adventure for so long and I am glad that it was as wonderful as you had hoped for. Good thing you mapped out the locations you wanted to visit so that you could make the most of today.
> 
> Matthew picked out some alpaca yarn today and tonight he told me what he wanted made with it. He wants me to knit a touchy/feely square to add to the others that KAP friends have given him. The rest of us may be using Caren's cloths as washcloths or dishcloths, but Matthew uses it has something to touch when he needs to fidget with something. He also has a special crocheted piece from Ohio Kathy that he does the same with. Now he wants an alpaca one knitted in a square with a design on the square. He says I can use the rest for whatever I want. I don't think there would be enough left to do much with. He loves to feel yarn to just enjoy the feel of it. Does that sound like any of us when we enter a yarn shop?


I've wondered about knitting Maryanne one of those muffs that they give to dementia patients- not becuase she has dementia but becuase of her need to fiddle with things (they call them something like Twiddle Muffs). I saw later that I got it right.
Has Matthew ever tried knitting? He would love the feel of the yarn by the sounds of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, wonderful purchases.
> Sonja, loved pics.
> Sam, thank you for another yummy week of recipes.
> Got to walk Maya this morning.


That sounds positive


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I said in the last TP that I had seen was on Face Book and that I had sent her a message. This is what I got back later:
> 
> "Thank you everyone I am doing ok and have to be here for the weekend. Will let you guys know more as soon as I can. Love to you all and yes I have some knitting with me."
> 
> I was so happy to receive it! Thought I would pass it along.


Thanks Tami- things are not sounding too bad, each report sounds better than the last.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!
> Congrats Kate on the new granddaughter, and to Margaret and Puplover on the upcoming births, how exciting!!!
> 
> All is well on this front, it's been wet but not nearly as bad as Texas, and we've been running around like crazy people, I don't know why, but everytime I say we have no place we need to be all week, we end up running our butts off all week, so now it's just "we have nothing on the calendar".
> ...


Helmets are compulsary here so she would be OK here. Hope she thought it as funny as Christopher. And how will you go on your bike?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Helmets are compulsary here so she would be OK here. Hope she thought it as funny as Christopher. And how will you go on your bike?


Here some elderly people ride around on adult size three wheelers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from an overcast West of Scotland.....but as we're flying to Barcelona early tomorrow morning I don't care! :roll: :lol: Today is going to be a bit of a mad day as I haven't packed yet and of course I have to fit in a last visit to see Caitlin before we leave. They live about 45 minutes by car away from us, so there goes most of the afternoon! I'll try and keep in touch whilst I'm onboard ship (how posh does that sound! :roll: ) but I'm not sure how that will work out. TTYL


Have a wonderful time- if we don't hear from we will know why. Seeing Caitlin is a priority indeed before you go!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got a PM from Cathy which I have posted here. 

Hi, Well she came through the sugery ok, they managed to hip back into place and put metal plate on it. Doctor happy with that. BUT since yesterday she is now suffering with delirium!! Just horrid. She is very agitated and terribly mixed up and confused. Even trying to get out of bed or chair. They tell me it usally only lasts a few days but it could go on a long time. God I hope not. She is having to be moved by the hoist which as you know is awful. She has needed a transfusion today as her red cells are down. There doesnt seem to be any infections anywhere (which is good). She is terribly weak so I am just telling myself to take one day at a time. 

Could I ask you to copy this post onto TP for me in case I dont get on and I am not sure how to do that anyway. I am trying to just chill out and read along a bit tonight. I have been at the hospital very long hours every day. They told me it is best for her to have familiar people around her.... well that pretty much is only me. DS and girlfriend were here this aft but mum has been in a deep sleep most of today ( very bad night last night) so she hasnt seen them. DD has a chest infection so cant go in for a few days. Could you thank everyone and yourself for your thoughts and prayers and please continue them for her?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> husband had a fall again yesterday and hurt his leg so it's a bit swollen got it raised with one of them icy wrap things used in cooler bags round it . Haven't seen the newly weds as they are away for a few days middle one is coming for a visit today and the lazy teenager is still asleep as he was up late last night . So all quiet at the moment . I'm going to do some gardening as I think after the rain showers of yesterday the weeds will be easy to get out or so I hope 😀
> Sonja


Hope the leg recovers quickly. Now you need to work out when the teenager is being lazy or whether it might be whatever caused his fit!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. Hope you enjoy your bikes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. I am hoping I can visit Carol. I still get i


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, glad you are doing better. Hope you can get back to swimming soon. I know you love to swim.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have just read the summary (thank you ladies for that and thanks Sam again for starting us off. 

Oh poor Melody! I hope she is going to be ok and they MUST get to the bottom of WHY is she continuing to have strokes. :-( 

I am sorry to hear that Sassafrass and Vabchonnie and Pearlone are still unwell. I hope that Jheiens DH has a good result and improving. 

Also so glad that we have heard from Azsticks and her DH is improving.

Siouxann..... good luck with your hip surgery.

Agnes... Yay, you have had the eye surgery, glad it went well. 

Cashmeregma.... I am sorry to hear that you mum is so unwell. 

I havent read anything else at all yet and I have probably forgotten someone. I for one NEED a group hug.

((((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> You could use such remnants of yarn to make a twiddle muff for dementia patients. I was looking at them on the main forum this week and thinking how neat that would be for the dementia units.


I'll have to check into that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Seems I only say a quick hello each week lately, sorry. Oral surgery was scheduled for yesterday, then cancelled because my blood pressure was too high. Didn't hear anything today, perhaps on Monday I'll hear about a rescheduled time. Spending a great deal of each day in bed. Will keep you posted...VA Sharon


I'm hoping once the surgery is done that you'll get to feeling much better. Maybe the surgeon can give you something for nerves if that's what's hiking your blood pressure -- I took a valium to be able to do the closed MRI...it worked wonders.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Betty, it sounds like you had a wonderful time. I hope Jim appreciates the mohair socks and that you brought home dinner for him!
Beautiful yarn but the last picture is wonderful. I would surely buy some of that expensive yarn but wool tends to irritate my skin.
I think you're right to use the expensive yarn for yourself since you will certainly take good care of the items after the money and time you invest in making them.
Hope your leg isn't bothering you since you were so active yesterday.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Sam. I forgot to mention yesterday how much I appreciate all the work you put into the opening and recipes each week. 
And also recognize the effort Kate and Margaret put into the summary each week. And, of course, Julie as back-up.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Seems I only say a quick hello each week lately, sorry. Oral surgery was scheduled for yesterday, then cancelled because my blood pressure was too high. Didn't hear anything today, perhaps on Monday I'll hear about a rescheduled time. Spending a great deal of each day in bed. Will keep you posted...VA Sharon


I'm sorry you're still not doing well, Sharon. I hope things improve for you soon.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all from Lynchburg, Virginia. I have a few minutes before breakfast, so thought I'd mark a place. The internet here is a bit spotty and I may not be on much - lots of friends to catch up with. One of the other ladies brought her knitting, so we may sit outside and knit. She used to make sweaters for stores for a living years ago, so I can't wait to see her knit - she's pretty speedy from what she's said. Maybe she'll teach me something new! Hugs and prayers, Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a PM from Cathy which I have posted here.
> 
> Hi, Well she came through the sugery ok, they managed to hip back into place and put metal plate on it. Doctor happy with that. BUT since yesterday she is now suffering with delirium!! Just horrid. She is very agitated and terribly mixed up and confused. Even trying to get out of bed or chair. They tell me it usally only lasts a few days but it could go on a long time. God I hope not. She is having to be moved by the hoist which as you know is awful. She has needed a transfusion today as her red cells are down. There doesnt seem to be any infections anywhere (which is good). She is terribly weak so I am just telling myself to take one day at a time.
> 
> Could I ask you to copy this post onto TP for me in case I dont get on and I am not sure how to do that anyway. I am trying to just chill out and read along a bit tonight. I have been at the hospital very long hours every day. They told me it is best for her to have familiar people around her.... well that pretty much is only me. DS and girlfriend were here this aft but mum has been in a deep sleep most of today ( very bad night last night) so she hasnt seen them. DD has a chest infection so cant go in for a few days. Could you thank everyone and yourself for your thoughts and prayers and please continue them for her?


If you have a chance, please give her this message from me: I'm glad your mother came through the surgery fine and the dr is pleased. But I know it's worrying that she's so confused. I know when my mom was in the nursing home, she would have spells of hallucinating and every time it was because of new medicine she'd been given. When that was changed, she was back to herself again. That's something to be considered.
I'm keeping her and you in my prayers.
thank you, Margaret, for the update.
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Rookie - I have lots of fun fur also. Decided to make a shawl for sitting here in the winter evenings, simple easy pattern - garter stitch. I'm using one strand of homespun and one strand of fun fur together on 10 1/2, homespun is the same varigated and the fun fur changes with each skein. Will be ok for home use. Will still have plenty of fun fur to use or get rid of somehow...VA Sharon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad you had a fabulous day Betty, you really do deserve them, you do so much for Jim and the girls. No it is not ugly to use the more expensive yarns for yourself, especially as you know that they would not be properly taken care of, I don't use expensive yarns on those that I know won't take care of them, saves a lot of aggravation and frustration when you see stuff thrown on the floor or otherwise mistreated.
> How exciting to look forward to going to the yarn shop with your neighbor.
> Gorgeous yarns!! Great haul.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Sharon. I do hope this will be able to be taken care of soon. Keeping you in prayers.


vabchnonnie said:


> Seems I only say a quick hello each week lately, sorry. Oral surgery was scheduled for yesterday, then cancelled because my blood pressure was too high. Didn't hear anything today, perhaps on Monday I'll hear about a rescheduled time. Spending a great deal of each day in bed. Will keep you posted...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did see it and forgot to thank you! I've seen so many things lately made out of pallets. 


thewren said:


> gwen - don't know if you saw this on last weeks or not but thought it was a neat idea. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/pallet-planters


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My dear Sam. I forgot to mention yesterday how much I appreciate all the work you put into the opening and recipes each week.
> And also recognize the effort Kate and Margaret put into the summary each week. And, of course, Julie as back-up.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> If you have a chance, please give her this message from me: I'm glad your mother came through the surgery fine and the dr is pleased. But I know it's worrying that she's so confused. I know when my mom was in the nursing home, she would have spells of hallucinating and every time it was because of new medicine she'd been given. When that was changed, she was back to herself again. That's something to be considered.
> I'm keeping her and you in my prayers.
> thank you, Margaret, for the update.
> Junek


Thank you June. I am hoping that tomorrow may be a bit better after the blood transfunsion. She has been on endone until yesterday otherwise no new medication. The staff at the hospital have been wonderful, she had a chest xray today, I am to get the result tomorro morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rushing healing prayers for your DH. Hope your day continued to be quiet.


Swedenme said:


> husband had a fall again yesterday and hurt his leg so it's a bit swollen got it raised with one of them icy wrap things used in cooler bags round it . Haven't seen the newly weds as they are away for a few days middle one is coming for a visit today and the lazy teenager is still asleep as he was up late last night . So all quiet at the moment . I'm going to do some gardening as I think after the rain showers of yesterday the weeds will be easy to get out or so I hope 😀
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Darowil for passing Cathy's message along. Cathy if you are reading along know your mom is in my prayers as well as peace and comfort for you dear.



darowil said:


> Just got a PM from Cathy which I have posted here.
> 
> Hi, Well she came through the sugery ok, they managed to hip back into place and put metal plate on it. Doctor happy with that. BUT since yesterday she is now suffering with delirium!! Just horrid. She is very agitated and terribly mixed up and confused. Even trying to get out of bed or chair. They tell me it usally only lasts a few days but it could go on a long time. God I hope not. She is having to be moved by the hoist which as you know is awful. She has needed a transfusion today as her red cells are down. There doesnt seem to be any infections anywhere (which is good). She is terribly weak so I am just telling myself to take one day at a time.
> 
> Could I ask you to copy this post onto TP for me in case I dont get on and I am not sure how to do that anyway. I am trying to just chill out and read along a bit tonight. I have been at the hospital very long hours every day. They told me it is best for her to have familiar people around her.... well that pretty much is only me. DS and girlfriend were here this aft but mum has been in a deep sleep most of today ( very bad night last night) so she hasnt seen them. DD has a chest infection so cant go in for a few days. Could you thank everyone and yourself for your thoughts and prayers and please continue them for her?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Darowil for passing Cathy's message along. Cathy if you are reading along know your mom is in my prayers as well as peace and comfort for you dear.


I am reading along.... about to go to bed now though.

Thanks Gwen. It means a lot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am reading along.... about to go to bed now though.
> 
> Thanks Gwen. It means a lot.


Sleep well Cathy.I'm about to shut down the computer as well, read for a short while and then to bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went for my post op appointment yesterday. Told them my hip had hurt quite a bit this week though last week felt great. Turns out they had told me to just listen to my body about what I coud do so I did....walking a good bit, driving, etc. Now said I should have been keeping leg elevated, lying down a good bit, not driving,......you name it I did it.....oh well. Just swollen so nothing serious but really....how about a heads up on these things.....I asked DH if he heard them say any "don'ts" and he also said no. Oh well....must have just needed something to gripe about....LOL.

Did get the bill from the hospital yesterday. For those of you in areas that the governement pays for your health care be oh so thankful. The hospital bill was just a hair under $16,000. After insurance pays and I meet my co-pay I'll still owe 20% of the bill and that doesn't include the doctor. OUCH....that sure puts a damper on the budget. LOL. And I saw Sorlena is trying to work out dental needs; DH and I both just had crowns put in and after insurance we still owe $1300. Note to self: be sure my children all know the importance of taking very good care of themselves before they get old! LOL Oh well, it could be worse. I'm truly grateful for the positive health I do have and that I can parcel out payments. Remind myself that not only are there others struggling more than us that some folks don't have any medical care. I have a lot to be thankful for.

Checked the garden yesterday and I have tiny yellow squash, tiny cucumbers, tomatoes, and little bell peppers . Going to pull up the broccoli, cabbage, and caulliflower and plant some zucchini and eggplant. The ones being pulled up really needed to be planted earlier; heat got to them too much. I did plant some bush beans and they are sprouting like crazy.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam! Thanks again for hosting this week's tea party and those yummy recipes are to die for. I'll be out of town as we attending graduations and visiting friends. DH wants to see Mount Rushmore and we are just going to do leisurely drives. I'll be checking in thankfully our son will be house sitting and we have the police checking our neighborhood all the time. Such is the world we live in. Have a great week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I've wondered about knitting Maryanne one of those muffs that they give to dementia patients- not becuase she has dementia but becuase of her need to fiddle with things (they call them something like Twiddle Muffs). I saw later that I got it right.
> Has Matthew ever tried knitting? He would love the feel of the yarn by the sounds of it.


You could knit a variation of the Twiddle Muff for Maryanne. If she doesn't need to put her hands in a muff to keep warm, try knitting a square with textures she likes. Matthew's hands are warm all year round so a muff would be too much for him. I have offered to help Matthew to knit, but he doesn't want to. He fiddles a lot with his kneaded eraser used for drawing. He says it needs to be soft and pliable when he uses it. If that works for him, then let him do it is my thought. Sometimes he makes me knead it for him of which I don't get the same pleasure from it. I have talked him into doing a workshop the 1st night of KAP. He will try the Kumihimo (sp?) technique. I think he will like it. I use to have to hide my knitting supplies from Matthew because he liked to take everything apart or use them for prying on other things. I can't tell you how many interesting knitting needles I have found hidden after they were rearranged for me. He loves to take things apart which causes interesting moments. Fortunately he has outgrown so much of that so now I can have nicer supplies at home and not hide them. I do love that Matthew has grown comfortable with yarn shops and loves to touch the yarns to feel their softness. I wonder if Matthew's square will eventually end up felted from him rubbing on it. This could be an interesting adventure.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I am reading along.... about to go to bed now though.
> 
> Thanks Gwen. It means a lot.


Thanks for the update on your mom. Please take care of yourself as well. She will need you to be healthy and rested when she comes home. I can imagine the confusion she is going through. Anesthesia does that to my brain as well. At least I am calm about it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I have just read the summary (thank you ladies for that and thanks Sam again for starting us off.
> 
> Oh poor Melody! I hope she is going to be ok and they MUST get to the bottom of WHY is she continuing to have strokes. :-(
> 
> ...


Sending a hug back at you as well as to the rest of the group!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have just read the summary (thank you ladies for that and thanks Sam again for starting us off.
> 
> Oh poor Melody! I hope she is going to be ok and they MUST get to the bottom of WHY is she continuing to have strokes. :-(
> 
> ...


(((((((((((((great big group hug)))))))))))))
from me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> You could knit a variation of the Twiddle Muff for Maryanne. If she doesn't need to put her hands in a muff to keep warm, try knitting a square with textures she likes. Matthew's hands are warm all year round so a muff would be too much for him. I have offered to help Matthew to knit, but he doesn't want to. He fiddles a lot with his kneaded eraser used for drawing. He says it needs to be soft and pliable when he uses it. If that works for him, then let him do it is my thought. Sometimes he makes me knead it for him of which I don't get the same pleasure from it. I have talked him into doing a workshop the 1st night of KAP. He will try the Kumihimo (sp?) technique. I think he will like it. I use to have to hide my knitting supplies from Matthew because he liked to take everything apart or use them for prying on other things. I can't tell you how many interesting knitting needles I have found hidden after they were rearranged for me. He loves to take things apart which causes interesting moments. Fortunately he has outgrown so much of that so now I can have nicer supplies at home and not hide them. I do love that Matthew has grown comfortable with yarn shops and loves to touch the yarns to feel their softness. I wonder if Matthew's square will eventually end up felted from him rubbing on it. This could be an interesting adventure.


I've had 'rearranged ' needles that I cannot blame on Autism, just someone who was too lazy to ask me for the correct tool! To Fale I was known as the '_Insinia_ 'Engineer' but he WOULD do things with wire that horrified me- and needles used as Lord knows what- probably miniature jemmies, were just part of that.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went for my post op appointment yesterday. Told them my hip had hurt quite a bit this week though last week felt great. Turns out they had told me to just listen to my body about what I coud do so I did....walking a good bit, driving, etc. Now said I should have been keeping leg elevated, lying down a good bit, not driving,......you name it I did it.....oh well. Just swollen so nothing serious but really....how about a heads up on these things.....I asked DH if he heard them say any "don'ts" and he also said no. Oh well....must have just needed something to gripe about....LOL.
> 
> Did get the bill from the hospital yesterday. For those of you in areas that the governement pays for your health care be oh so thankful. The hospital bill was just a hair under $16,000. After insurance pays and I meet my co-pay I'll still owe 20% of the bill and that doesn't include the doctor. OUCH....that sure puts a damper on the budget. LOL. And I saw Sorlena is trying to work out dental needs; DH and I both just had crowns put in and after insurance we still owe $1300. Note to self: be sure my children all know the importance of taking very good care of themselves before they get old! LOL Oh well, it could be worse. I'm truly grateful for the positive health I do have and that I can parcel out payments. Remind myself that not only are there others struggling more than us that some folks don't have any medical care. I have a lot to be thankful for.
> 
> Checked the garden yesterday and I have tiny yellow squash, tiny cucumbers, tomatoes, and little bell peppers . Going to pull up the broccoli, cabbage, and caulliflower and plant some zucchini and eggplant. The ones being pulled up really needed to be planted earlier; heat got to them too much. I did plant some bush beans and they are sprouting like crazy.


I'm listening to my body and it says it wants to go roller skating, why won't anybody let me :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> You could knit a variation of the Twiddle Muff for Maryanne. If she doesn't need to put her hands in a muff to keep warm, try knitting a square with textures she likes. Matthew's hands are warm all year round so a muff would be too much for him. I have offered to help Matthew to knit, but he doesn't want to. He fiddles a lot with his kneaded eraser used for drawing. He says it needs to be soft and pliable when he uses it. If that works for him, then let him do it is my thought. Sometimes he makes me knead it for him of which I don't get the same pleasure from it. I have talked him into doing a workshop the 1st night of KAP. He will try the Kumihimo (sp?) technique. I think he will like it. I use to have to hide my knitting supplies from Matthew because he liked to take everything apart or use them for prying on other things. I can't tell you how many interesting knitting needles I have found hidden after they were rearranged for me. He loves to take things apart which causes interesting moments. Fortunately he has outgrown so much of that so now I can have nicer supplies at home and not hide them. I do love that Matthew has grown comfortable with yarn shops and loves to touch the yarns to feel their softness. I wonder if Matthew's square will eventually end up felted from him rubbing on it. This could be an interesting adventure.


I thought a variation of the muff could be a bag with pockets in for all sorts of bits and bobs, perhaps attached to thd bag by a little cord. X


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm listening to my body and it says it wants to go roller skating, why won't anybody let me :shock:


If you have the roller skates, does anyone have the key!??
Try to control yourself until you're healed!!LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A sunrise and sunset picture from Dianne.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm listening to my body and it says it wants to go roller skating, why won't anybody let me :shock:


Maybe it's because your sticks won't fit??? You will have to wait till they have gone!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If you have the roller skates, does anyone have the key!??
> Try to control yourself until you're healed!!LOL!
> Junek


Yes Mum xxxx I really am trying to be very good, working on my walking and trying to relax my knee a bit with lots of rest in between xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A sunrise and sunset picture from Dianne.
> Junek


Lovely photos. At Dds, jyst had a lovely lunch and LM is playing netball in the garden x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Maybe it's because your sticks won't fit??? You will have to wait till they have gone!


I've given up with the sticks, they are a hazard to me and everyone else xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Honestly Sam, they really are very easy and l find making them so relaxing.


What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> A sunrise and sunset picture from Dianne.
> Junek


Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, they are lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you June. I am hoping that tomorrow may be a bit better after the blood transfunsion. She has been on endone until yesterday otherwise no new medication. The staff at the hospital have been wonderful, she had a chest xray today, I am to get the result tomorro morning.


Cathy I m glad to hear your mums surgery went well . I'm hoping tomorrow you will see more of an improvement. I know you must be very worried and I'm hoping and praying that your mum makes a speedy recovery
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, they are lovely :thumbup:


Thank you Norma I think they are I'm going to ask if she will show me how to make them 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rushing healing prayers for your DH. Hope your day continued to be quiet.


Thank you Gwen I did get some weeding done and noticed that my surprise border is growing . It s a border were I rake all the soil over and just throw a cheap box of meadow flower seeds on and they to my surprise actually grow . This year they will all be yellow . The last 2 years I've had all red and all blue / purple 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, how fun to have a surprise garden.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm listening to my body and it says it wants to go roller skating, why won't anybody let me :shock:


You'll be OK if you do it standing on your hands!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


They're just beautiful. I bet they looked lovely at the wedding and drew a lot of comments.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


They are beautiful and just the right colours


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> You'll be OK if you do it standing on your hands!! :roll: :roll:


Now that is something I could never do because of my wonky elbow :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, she had planned to buy one but I was laughing so hard when she was trying them on and they didn't really fit well, that she decided to wait, I said she needed knee and elbow pads as she is more likely to break one of those. lol She was laughing when she told me what Christopher said. Oh well, next trip to Wallyworld... lol
> Yes, as much as David enjoys going home to Texas with loads, especially San Antonio so that he can visit with his brother a bit, we are both glad he didn't have to go that way this week, I'm sure hoping that Kathy can stay clear of flood zones also.


  :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, good to hear from you again, enjoy the new bikes.i have one but don't use it too much anymore. When I used to camp at the lake with the boys I kept telling DH I needed one to keep up with the boys, he didn't think so. One day I told him I needed the truck to bring home the bike I bought, I actually won it at the COOP.
> I'm glad David hasn't been near the flood areas.
> 
> I had a call from DS tonight, the fire is still not controlled but is not too close to them. The biggest worry just now is it will burn the main power line for the area. Seems like they should be able set a back fire or something to save that.


Good you got the bike, one way or another!

I am glad to hear that your DS is still not in danger from the fire. I hope it can be contained before it gets to the power lines.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> A sunrise and sunset picture from Dianne.
> Junek


Beautiful pictures June . Mother Nature sure does know how to put on a display and your sister sure does know how to capture the moment 
Thank you so much for sharing 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> They are beautiful and just the right colours


Your favourite colour was the theme both bridesmaids wore purple . It was a bit disconcerting to see one bridesmaid and then the bride as they are identical twins they even sound the same 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Slept so well last night and feel great this morning much less stiff than l have been other mornings. I think my outing yesterday has really helped.
> 
> Betty, l love your purchases, have fun with all the knitting.
> 
> Sandiego, a warm welcome to you from across the Pond.


Good morning Josephine! It is sunny, hot and humid, according to DH. I see the sunshine, but have not yet been out. DH has gone out and cleaned the gutters, as they have filled with the maple tree seeds we call helicopters due to the way they spin thru the air. They have been really clogging things up, even tho we no longer have any maple trees.

I know the exercise yesterday helped the stiffness, but I am glad you didn't over do it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from an overcast West of Scotland.....but as we're flying to Barcelona early tomorrow morning I don't care! :roll: :lol: Today is going to be a bit of a mad day as I haven't packed yet and of course I have to fit in a last visit to see Caitlin before we leave. They live about 45 minutes by car away from us, so there goes most of the afternoon! I'll try and keep in touch whilst I'm onboard ship (how posh does that sound! :roll: ) but I'm not sure how that will work out. TTYL


Snuggle that little one for me also, please. And have a wonderful trip!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> husband had a fall again yesterday and hurt his leg so it's a bit swollen got it raised with one of them icy wrap things used in cooler bags round it . Haven't seen the newly weds as they are away for a few days middle one is coming for a visit today and the lazy teenager is still asleep as he was up late last night . So all quiet at the moment . I'm going to do some gardening as I think after the rain showers of yesterday the weeds will be easy to get out or so I hope 😀
> Sonja


I hope your DH's leg isn't too bad, and the swelling goes down quickly. Be sure to only keep the ice on for 15-20 minutes at a time, then off at least that long, with something between the skin and ice. I am sure you already know this, but I always feel I need to mention it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Tami- things are not sounding too bad, each report sounds better than the last.


You are most welcome. I was encouraged to hear from Melody herself. If I hear any more from her, I will be sure to share.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a PM from Cathy which I have posted here.
> 
> Hi, Well she came through the sugery ok, they managed to hip back into place and put metal plate on it. Doctor happy with that. BUT since yesterday she is now suffering with delirium!! Just horrid. She is very agitated and terribly mixed up and confused. Even trying to get out of bed or chair. They tell me it usally only lasts a few days but it could go on a long time. God I hope not. She is having to be moved by the hoist which as you know is awful. She has needed a transfusion today as her red cells are down. There doesnt seem to be any infections anywhere (which is good). She is terribly weak so I am just telling myself to take one day at a time.
> 
> Could I ask you to copy this post onto TP for me in case I dont get on and I am not sure how to do that anyway. I am trying to just chill out and read along a bit tonight. I have been at the hospital very long hours every day. They told me it is best for her to have familiar people around her.... well that pretty much is only me. DS and girlfriend were here this aft but mum has been in a deep sleep most of today ( very bad night last night) so she hasnt seen them. DD has a chest infection so cant go in for a few days. Could you thank everyone and yourself for your thoughts and prayers and please continue them for her?


Margaret, thank you for sharing Cathy's post. I hope her mom improves soon. It almost sounds like the pain meds are not agreeing with her, causing the delirium. If she wasn't already confused, anyway. The low red cells doesn't sound good. If they can get those back up, she should get stronger soon. Prayers continue for them both.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have just read the summary (thank you ladies for that and thanks Sam again for starting us off.
> 
> Oh poor Melody! I hope she is going to be ok and they MUST get to the bottom of WHY is she continuing to have strokes. :-(
> 
> ...


Sending you a HUGE HUG! And lots of prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all from Lynchburg, Virginia. I have a few minutes before breakfast, so thought I'd mark a place. The internet here is a bit spotty and I may not be on much - lots of friends to catch up with. One of the other ladies brought her knitting, so we may sit outside and knit. She used to make sweaters for stores for a living years ago, so I can't wait to see her knit - she's pretty speedy from what she's said. Maybe she'll teach me something new! Hugs and prayers, Paula


Have fun!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your favourite colour was the theme both bridesmaids wore purple . It was a bit disconcerting to see one bridesmaid and then the bride as they are identical twins they even sound the same
> Sonja


Hope your son married the right one. :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm listening to my body and it says it wants to go roller skating, why won't anybody let me :shock:


 :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I thought a variation of the muff could be a bag with pockets in for all sorts of bits and bobs, perhaps attached to thd bag by a little cord. X


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If you have the roller skates, does anyone have the key!??
> Try to control yourself until you're healed!!LOL!
> Junek


Good idea June!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


Those are beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your son married the right one. :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> (((((((((((((great big group hug)))))))))))))
> from me!


I'll join the group hug too Cathy 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I thought a variation of the muff could be a bag with pockets in for all sorts of bits and bobs, perhaps attached to thd bag by a little cord. X


great idea


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos. At Dds, jyst had a lovely lunch and LM is playing netball in the garden x


I'm glad you've recuperated enough to get out and enjoy visiting!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


Beautiful!! They're quite talented!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures June . Mother Nature sure does know how to put on a display and your sister sure does know how to capture the moment
> Thank you so much for sharing
> Sonja


She lives in a beautiful place. And fortunate that she's in a location that has a view of the sunrise and sunset across the river.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, how fun to have a surprise garden.


It is fun now but it was sheer laziness the first time I did it and then such a surprise when I got all these lovely flowers from a box of flower seeds that cost me £1 . The best thing is that the flowers keep giving because after they have flowered And turn to seed I just cut them and shake the seed heads round the borders and get more flowers 😄 how to get the most out of £1 
Sonja


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - don't know if you saw this on last weeks or not but thought it was a neat idea. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/pallet-planters


What a wonderful idea. Do the pallets have bottoms or what is the source of the soil for the plants? They look beautiful growing in that manner.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> They're just beautiful. I bet they looked lovely at the wedding and drew a lot of comments.


Thank you Angela . They made some really beautiful things between them . I also liked the tree they made . The trunk and branches were beautifully drawn on a large card but the leaves were carved out of wood and everyone who was at the reception signed a leaf and now it's in a beautiful frame and hanging in their home It's lovely 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope your DH's leg isn't too bad, and the swelling goes down quickly. Be sure to only keep the ice on for 15-20 minutes at a time, then off at least that long, with something between the skin and ice. I am sure you already know this, but I always feel I need to mention it.


Thank you Tammi I did know from when I had my accident and did quite a bit of damage to my knee . One good thing it now predicts the weather better than any weatherman/ woman can 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Rookie - I have lots of fun fur also. Decided to make a shawl for sitting here in the winter evenings, simple easy pattern - garter stitch. I'm using one strand of homespun and one strand of fun fur together on 10 1/2, homespun is the same varigated and the fun fur changes with each skein. Will be ok for home use. Will still have plenty of fun fur to use or get rid of somehow...VA Sharon


Once I check out those twiddle muffs, I just may get into making them to be donated...I know that's what I'm going to do with the fun fur I have....it's not what I expected it to be when I bought it (very cheap) on line --- I thought it would make a great circus teddy bear---but the colors are pretty weird....I'll post a photo when I make one...I'll let you know if I can take the fun fur off your hands.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll join the group hug too Cathy
> Take care
> Sonja


And me (((((())))) xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


Those are very pretty....love the color combination.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Purple, you will have to roller skate doing a one handed hand stand or wait till your knee is better!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your son married the right one. :lol:


I'm sure glad that I didn't get DH and his identical twin mixed up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Purple, you will have to roller skate doing a one handed hand stand or wait till your knee is better!


Or get yourself a skateboard instead that should be fun 😜
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending up prayers and joining in the group hug with everyone in need....seems to be so many health issues visiting our dear friend. Hope it starts to get better quickly.

Thanks again Sam, Darowil, Kate and everyone else involved with this week's TP. Love the bread recipes and will definitely try a recipe or two next week.

It's intermittently raining today...quite a lousy day for an outside beach event. DS and one daughter are coming - DDIL and DGD#2 are staying home as DGD#2 started a fever yesterday. Hope they remembered to bring along some warm clothes!! I don't have any here as spare for girls like I've always had for DGS...guess I'll have to fix that.

DD#2 has arrived home from her trip to London and I'm sure she's going to be one tired lady; I went over and cleaned out her pantry and refrigerator and then did some grocery shopping for fresh milk, bread, fruit, vegetables and staples. I fixed up some potato salad, chicken pasta salad to go along with the bratwurst and hamburgers that DH is grilling right now. DS and DGD and DD#1 and her boyfriend should be arriving any minute. We have pathways cleared around the clutter and the bedrooms are all cleaned up with fresh sheets --- It will be good to see everyone. But I'll have to wear long pants & long sleeved shirt and jacket to be able to stand it outside -- about 40F degrees and more rain to go along with the almost constant rain we've had so far. I'm not looking to being outside and possibly wet and
cold.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Or get yourself a skateboard instead that should be fun 😜
> Sonja


Or use a typists chair, that way she would only need to push with one foot and could knit at the same time! Start a new sport calling it roller knitting!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure glad that I didn't get DH and his identical twin mixed up.


I've never thought about it before but it must be a little bit weird to see someone else that looks exactly like your husband or wife in my sons case 
The two girls even have the same " the look " you know the one you give your husband when he's in trouble and you can't say anything till you get them on their own 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Margaret, thank you for sharing Cathy's post. I hope her mom improves soon. It almost sounds like the pain meds are not agreeing with her, causing the delirium. If she wasn't already confused, anyway. The low red cells doesn't sound good. If they can get those back up, she should get stronger soon. Prayers continue for them both.


Post op delirium is a very common side effect of surgeries, especially in those 65 or older. It usually goes away in a week or so, and is helped by being able to get the person out of the hospital and back to a normal environment. Time to pray and try not to worry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending up prayers and joining in the group hug with everyone in need....seems to be so many health issues visiting our dear friend. Hope it starts to get better quickly.
> 
> Thanks again Sam, Darowil, Kate and everyone else involved with this week's TP. Love the bread recipes and will definitely try a recipe or two next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Or use a typists chair, that way she would only need to push with one foot and could knit at the same time! Start a new sport calling it roller knitting!


She could always put an engine on it . Can you just imagine purple whizzing round the suberbs of Surrey :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A sunrise and sunset picture from Dianne.
> Junek


Exquisite, June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, they are lovely :thumbup:


Indeed they are!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Just a quick note today. Hopefully, anyway.
Sam, great opening. I am home for the weekend. Sent you a pm.
Good news here. On Friday morning, my great grand daughter was born by c section. Elaina is 9# 1 oz and 21" long. Blond hair but not much of it. Have got to hold her today. Mom is doing well. This is my oldest DGd who has a 4 yo son. I'll post s pic soon..
Betty, great haul. Love going to the smaller fiber fests. 
On my phone and its driving me mad. So I'll close for now. 
Hope everyone is well or on the mend. Prayers for all who need them.

Take care,
Kathy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh my, a fun visual of purple tooling around on her motorised computer chair......purple, of course.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Now that is something I could never do because of my wonky elbow :shock:


Excuses, excuses! :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi I did know from when I had my accident and did quite a bit of damage to my knee . One good thing it now predicts the weather better than any weatherman/ woman can
> Sonja


And I am very familiar with the joints, ect., predicting the weather. My body is telling me quite emphatically that we are having a huge weather change tomorrow. It is 76°F. right now with 80% humidity, and to go to about 80. Tomorrow is to be a high of 61°F and tomorrow night's low 49. Now you know why my body is yelling! 

I was sure you knew how to use the ice because of your knee, but I am always afraid someone won't and will freeze their skin, so I try to always mention it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure glad that I didn't get DH and his identical twin mixed up.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending up prayers and joining in the group hug with everyone in need....seems to be so many health issues visiting our dear friend. Hope it starts to get better quickly.
> 
> Thanks again Sam, Darowil, Kate and everyone else involved with this week's TP. Love the bread recipes and will definitely try a recipe or two next week.
> 
> ...


Make heat packs to put in your pockets with some regular rice in socks, and put it in the microwave for about 30 seconds to maybe 1 minute, depending on how big you make them. You don't want to get them too hot. And enjoy the kids!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Or use a typists chair, that way she would only need to push with one foot and could knit at the same time! Start a new sport calling it roller knitting!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She could always put an engine on it . Can you just imagine purple whizzing round the suberbs of Surrey :XD:
> Sonja


Yes, I can imagine it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Just a quick note today. Hopefully, anyway.
> Sam, great opening. I am home for the weekend. Sent you a pm.
> Good news here. On Friday morning, my great grand daughter was born by c section. Elaina is 9# 1 oz and 21" long. Blond hair but not much of it. Have got to hold her today. Mom is doing well. This is my oldest DGd who has a 4 yo son. I'll post s pic soon..
> Betty, great haul. Love going to the smaller fiber fests.
> ...


Congratulations Kathy! Welcome to the world little Elaina!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She could always put an engine on it . Can you just imagine purple whizzing round the suberbs of Surrey :XD:
> Sonja


Yes I can! :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Yes I can! :lol: :lol:


But would suburban Surrey ever recover??


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those are very pretty....love the color combination.


Thank you rookie and Julie . I am going to ask how they made them would love to learn 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or get yourself a skateboard instead that should be fun 😜
> Sonja


I could steal GSs one cos he's far too busy practicing for his cello exam on Wednesday


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you rookie and Julie . I am going to ask how they made them would love to learn
> Sonja


You will love doing it. Most imprtant is a tray lined with felt or vevet to work over, those beads are very good at escaping x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Just a quick note today. Hopefully, anyway.
> Sam, great opening. I am home for the weekend. Sent you a pm.
> Good news here. On Friday morning, my great grand daughter was born by c section. Elaina is 9# 1 oz and 21" long. Blond hair but not much of it. Have got to hold her today. Mom is doing well. This is my oldest DGd who has a 4 yo son. I'll post s pic soon..
> Betty, great haul. Love going to the smaller fiber fests.
> ...


Welcome little Elaine xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Or use a typists chair, that way she would only need to push with one foot and could knit at the same time! Start a new sport calling it roller knitting!


Well I knit and walk so I think that would be a doddle :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations Kathy! Welcome to the world little Elaina!


Congratulations from me too Kathy and what a lovely name . Look forward to seeing pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Yes I can! :lol: :lol:


That makes all of us 😄

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I could steal GSs one cos he's far too busy practicing for his cello exam on Wednesday


What a lovely grandson and a lovely room 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> But would suburban Surrey ever recover??


I have to be on my best behaviour this week as we are all getting ready for the Wartime Bake Off and Craft exhibition at the local theatre. There is so much to do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> But would suburban Surrey ever recover??


Would it make headlines 😄


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely grandson and a lovely room
> Sonja


That's the music room come study, DD has been accompanying him on the piano, they sound good together.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would it make headlines 😄


I hope our Bake Off will :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope our Bake Off will :thumbup:


Thank you for the reminder as I was going to look out for any news on it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off 

Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


A very handsome couple 👍👍 love the flowers DIL made for the tables. Reminds me of the ones we used to make years ago.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> A very handsome couple 👍👍 love the flowers DIL made for the tables. Reminds me of the ones we used to make years ago.


Thank you Caren I would like to learn to make them but I'm think I would need magnifying glasses to see the very small beads 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


Isn't that just one of Murphy's Laws!!!!!!!
They are a very handsome couple!
Edit Oooops I see Caren said the same - will I be up for Plagiarism!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't that just one of Murphy's Laws!!!!!!!
> They are a very handsome couple!
> Edit Oooops I see Caren said the same - will I be up for Plagiarism!!!!!!!


Most definitely 😄
Sonja


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks again Sam for all the lucious bread and other recipes.
Have saved the ones I will try. Just not this week. Want to thank the ladies for the updates they do. Is so very appreciated and know it takes alot of time to put together.Was reading Gwenie's cost of her surgery. It is terrible what our health costs are here in the states. I have had to go off my Methotrexate medicaion as it isn't working very well for my RA. Doctor wants a Biologic. Insurance has to approve it. Just heard from Insurance company yesterday. Without insurance the drug would cost me $5,900.00 and with only having to pay out of pocket 20% it comes to $1200.00 dollars every month for one dose. Also have to go to doctor office to receive it, so add in office visit cost.Fella talked to me like I was getting a bargain. Have to take this drug every month. How can anyone afford to do this. tried to check with doctor yesterday for something I can afford, but no one in till Monday.So I am in a pickle with joint pain and terrible fatigue at the moment.

Enough about my complaint. Sending prayers and loving thoughts out to those in pain, sorrow or worry. 

Mayy I join in the group hug also ((((((hugs)))))


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


Beautiful photos of a lovely couple, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Most definitely 😄
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :wink:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sonja what lovely pictures of the bride and groom. They look so very happy. Best wishes to them.

Love the table top decorations made by the bride and her sisters. They are georgeous and beautiful colors.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just finished correcting my opening - I think it is all as it should be.

whe I was getting ready to post yesterday my first effort was dated 28 may and of course I had pushed enter before I saw if.

so I redid it with the right date which of course created two new knitting tea parties. I think there were a total of five or six people that posted on the wrong one - all of whom I pm'd and apologized and gave them the proper site address.

admin was asked to delete the wrong one and has deleted it thankfully.

I wanted to mow so I just copied the opening from the wrong one - cut and paste and put it in the new one. 

I'm not sure when I realized what I had done. I think it was after I had come in from mowing. nothing was highlighted in color an a lot of spacing was off. transferring in a cut and paste from my original copy to the forum it never transfers cleanly. there are always little things that don't transfer which I fix before I open it - and spacing is one of the things I correct along with making sure the recipe names are all in color.

so I apologize for a really messy opening - it should be totally correct now - heaven knows I've gone over it enough times. lol

I was going to mow today but I was so tired this morning - even though I was in bed and asleep by eleven o'clock last night - honest - I just felt like I could hardly move. so gary mowed until it rained - think he got it mostly done. I really felt bad but I really had no energy. I laid down after breakfast and slept until two this afternoon. weary still - legs ache - but I am good to go. just wish I had some energy.

so now I will start reading and catch up. we have had two rain storms - the second one was really harsh and put down a lot of water. so now the temperature is going back up - the sun is out in full force and the humidity is a rising. feel great. I am cuddly warm. sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I have to be on my best behaviour this week as we are all getting ready for the Wartime Bake Off and Craft exhibition at the local theatre. There is so much to do.


Best behaviour all week, Purple. ? Well no doubt you will make up for it afterwards.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulatios to all the new grandmas. Caitlin and Elaina, such beautiful names.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely couple, Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Thanks again Sam for all the lucious bread and other recipes.
> Have saved the ones I will try. Just not this week. Want to thank the ladies for the updates they do. Is so very appreciated and know it takes alot of time to put together.Was reading Gwenie's cost of her surgery. It is terrible what our health costs are here in the states. I have had to go off my Methotrexate medicaion as it isn't working very well for my RA. Doctor wants a Biologic. Insurance has to approve it. Just heard from Insurance company yesterday. Without insurance the drug would cost me $5,900.00 and with only having to pay out of pocket 20% it comes to $1200.00 dollars every month for one dose. Also have to go to doctor office to receive it, so add in office visit cost.Fella talked to me like I was getting a bargain. Have to take this drug every month. How can anyone afford to do this. tried to check with doctor yesterday for something I can afford, but no one in till Monday.So I am in a pickle with joint pain and terrible fatigue at the moment.
> 
> Enough about my complaint. Sending prayers and loving thoughts out to those in pain, sorrow or worry.
> ...


It seems so harsh from our perspective, down here, where my $30 a capsule tablets are funded, with approval, by Pharmac, for instance. And as a high user I have just got to the point where until February I will not pay anything for dispensing.
You are so welcome for all the hugs you need.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pearlone said:


> Thanks again Sam for all the lucious bread and other recipes.
> Have saved the ones I will try. Just not this week. Want to thank the ladies for the updates they do. Is so very appreciated and know it takes alot of time to put together.Was reading Gwenie's cost of her surgery. It is terrible what our health costs are here in the states. I have had to go off my Methotrexate medicaion as it isn't working very well for my RA. Doctor wants a Biologic. Insurance has to approve it. Just heard from Insurance company yesterday. Without insurance the drug would cost me $5,900.00 and with only having to pay out of pocket 20% it comes to $1200.00 dollars every month for one dose. Also have to go to doctor office to receive it, so add in office visit cost.Fella talked to me like I was getting a bargain. Have to take this drug every month. How can anyone afford to do this. tried to check with doctor yesterday for something I can afford, but no one in till Monday.So I am in a pickle with joint pain and terrible fatigue at the moment.
> 
> Enough about my complaint. Sending prayers and loving thoughts out to those in pain, sorrow or worry.
> ...


Oh my I thought what Gwen had to pay was bad but yours is just shocking . People really cannot afford to be ill in America . Not surprising people are turning to the Internet with horrendous consequences 
sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pearlone, sorry to hear of your pain and problems with medication. I hope it can be sorted soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pearlone said:


> Sonja what lovely pictures of the bride and groom. They look so very happy. Best wishes to them.
> 
> Love the table top decorations made by the bride and her sisters. They are georgeous and beautiful colors.


Thank you very much and I hope you get some kind of medication sorted out soon . I'm still in shock at how much they expect you to pay 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely need pictures of the three of you flying down the road on your new bicycles. you should all have helmets. hope marla masters the new bike without any bruising. sorry about your knees - at least you didn't break anything. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!
> Congrats Kate on the new granddaughter, and to Margaret and Puplover on the upcoming births, how exciting!!!
> 
> All is well on this front, it's been wet but not nearly as bad as Texas, and we've been running around like crazy people, I don't know why, but everytime I say we have no place we need to be all week, we end up running our butts off all week, so now it's just "we have nothing on the calendar".
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Lovely couple, Sonja.


Thank you Martina


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you June. I am hoping that tomorrow may be a bit better after the blood transfunsion. She has been on endone until yesterday otherwise no new medication. The staff at the hospital have been wonderful, she had a chest xray today, I am to get the result tomorro morning.


I hope your mom is better soon. Sometimes the after effects of the anasethic cause confusion in old people for a few days, hopefully it will wear off soon. If she has had a catheter which probably she has, a urinary tract infection is also a possible cause of major confusion.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you do them so extremely well Josephine - they are lovely. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Honestly Sam, they really are very easy and l find making them so relaxing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> But would suburban Surrey ever recover??


Probably not! Although I gather she is well known in the area for her roller skating skills! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! Thanks again for hosting this week's tea party and those yummy recipes are to die for. I'll be out of town as we attending graduations and visiting friends. DH wants to see Mount Rushmore and we are just going to do leisurely drives. I'll be checking in thankfully our son will be house sitting and we have the police checking our neighborhood all the time. Such is the world we live in. Have a great week.


Sounds like a nice trip. If you are at Mount Rushmore your aren't too far from Deadwood, it's a very interesting place to visit if you have time. Have a great vacation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a safe trip kate and enjoy the ride. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning from an overcast West of Scotland.....but as we're flying to Barcelona early tomorrow morning I don't care! :roll: :lol: Today is going to be a bit of a mad day as I haven't packed yet and of course I have to fit in a last visit to see Caitlin before we leave. They live about 45 minutes by car away from us, so there goes most of the afternoon! I'll try and keep in touch whilst I'm onboard ship (how posh does that sound! :roll: ) but I'm not sure how that will work out. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Probably not! Although I gather she is well known in the area for her roller skating skills! :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


What a lovely couple they make! Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a safe trip and enjoy the cruise kate - hope the weather is beautiful for you. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning from an overcast West of Scotland.....but as we're flying to Barcelona early tomorrow morning I don't care! :roll: :lol: Today is going to be a bit of a mad day as I haven't packed yet and of course I have to fit in a last visit to see Caitlin before we leave. They live about 45 minutes by car away from us, so there goes most of the afternoon! I'll try and keep in touch whilst I'm onboard ship (how posh does that sound! :roll: ) but I'm not sure how that will work out. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> What a lovely couple they make! Thanks for posting the photos.


Thank you Angela


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround cathy's mum in healing goodness - and lots of soothing energy for cathy. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just got a PM from Cathy which I have posted here.
> 
> Hi, Well she came through the sugery ok, they managed to hip back into place and put metal plate on it. Doctor happy with that. BUT since yesterday she is now suffering with delirium!! Just horrid. She is very agitated and terribly mixed up and confused. Even trying to get out of bed or chair. They tell me it usally only lasts a few days but it could go on a long time. God I hope not. She is having to be moved by the hoist which as you know is awful. She has needed a transfusion today as her red cells are down. There doesnt seem to be any infections anywhere (which is good). She is terribly weak so I am just telling myself to take one day at a time.
> 
> Could I ask you to copy this post onto TP for me in case I dont get on and I am not sure how to do that anyway. I am trying to just chill out and read along a bit tonight. I have been at the hospital very long hours every day. They told me it is best for her to have familiar people around her.... well that pretty much is only me. DS and girlfriend were here this aft but mum has been in a deep sleep most of today ( very bad night last night) so she hasnt seen them. DD has a chest infection so cant go in for a few days. Could you thank everyone and yourself for your thoughts and prayers and please continue them for her?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm not going to get caught up with you chatty group today, I'm trying to get organized for company for supper. Still have to set bread, got the pies & salad made this morning. 
I hauled my potatoes out of the cold room, must get the sprouts off so they will keep until the new crop is ready.

Gwen, sorry you are still left with hearty bills from your surgery & dental work. Makes me so thankful for our system. I have insurance that covers most of the dental work that used to be provided by my work but aid could pay & keep the benefits.

Sonja, hope your DHs leg is better soon.always something.

Purple, I'm glad your knee is coming along well, I'm sure one the scar is healed & you can get swimming that will help it along quite a bit too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Thanks again Sam for all the lucious bread and other recipes.
> Have saved the ones I will try. Just not this week. Want to thank the ladies for the updates they do. Is so very appreciated and know it takes alot of time to put together.Was reading Gwenie's cost of her surgery. It is terrible what our health costs are here in the states. I have had to go off my Methotrexate medicaion as it isn't working very well for my RA. Doctor wants a Biologic. Insurance has to approve it. Just heard from Insurance company yesterday. Without insurance the drug would cost me $5,900.00 and with only having to pay out of pocket 20% it comes to $1200.00 dollars every month for one dose. Also have to go to doctor office to receive it, so add in office visit cost.Fella talked to me like I was getting a bargain. Have to take this drug every month. How can anyone afford to do this. tried to check with doctor yesterday for something I can afford, but no one in till Monday.So I am in a pickle with joint pain and terrible fatigue at the moment.
> 
> Enough about my complaint. Sending prayers and loving thoughts out to those in pain, sorrow or worry.
> ...


Those costs are horrendous. Thank goodness for our NHS in spite of all its faults.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Just a quick note today. Hopefully, anyway.
> Sam, great opening. I am home for the weekend. Sent you a pm.
> Good news here. On Friday morning, my great grand daughter was born by c section. Elaina is 9# 1 oz and 21" long. Blond hair but not much of it. Have got to hold her today. Mom is doing well. This is my oldest DGd who has a 4 yo son. I'll post s pic soon..
> Betty, great haul. Love going to the smaller fiber fests.
> ...


Congratulations on the newest addition. Boy, the Tea Party families are really expanding this year!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


I love the pictures!! A lovely couple.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the one and only time I had an mri and realized just how tight it was I panicked big time. the operator said to quiet down and lay still - he evidently had never been in the maching - I had my arms across my chest - my eyes tight closed - and recited poetry to myself for the half hour I was in there - fifteen minutes and then they brought me out to add color to the iv and pushed me in for another fifteen minutes. I was in a lather by the time I got out. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping once the surgery is done that you'll get to feeling much better. Maybe the surgeon can give you something for nerves if that's what's hiking your blood pressure -- I took a valium to be able to do the closed MRI...it worked wonders.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm not going to get caught up with you chatty group today, I'm trying to get organized for company for supper. Still have to set bread, got the pies & salad made this morning.
> I hauled my potatoes out of the cold room, must get the sprouts off so they will keep until the new crop is ready.
> 
> Gwen, sorry you are still left with hearty bills from your surgery & dental work. Makes me so thankful for our system. I have insurance that covers most of the dental work that used to be provided by my work but aid could pay & keep the benefits.
> ...


Thank you Bonnie and I hope you have a lovely evening 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I love the pictures!! A lovely couple.
> Junek


Thank you June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks june - the hard part is knowing when to stop - I could put in twice as many recipes - it's hard to pick and choose. --- sam



jknappva said:


> My dear Sam. I forgot to mention yesterday how much I appreciate all the work you put into the opening and recipes each week.
> And also recognize the effort Kate and Margaret put into the summary each week. And, of course, Julie as back-up.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she would have to be speedy to make a living knitting sweaters regardless of how much the store charged. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all from Lynchburg, Virginia. I have a few minutes before breakfast, so thought I'd mark a place. The internet here is a bit spotty and I may not be on much - lots of friends to catch up with. One of the other ladies brought her knitting, so we may sit outside and knit. She used to make sweaters for stores for a living years ago, so I can't wait to see her knit - she's pretty speedy from what she's said. Maybe she'll teach me something new! Hugs and prayers, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great trip pat - mount rushmore is a great place to visit - I wish the trail was open so you could hike to the top but alas - they don't allow that. you will be close to the badlands - be sure to drive through them - beautiful scenery. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! Thanks again for hosting this week's tea party and those yummy recipes are to die for. I'll be out of town as we attending graduations and visiting friends. DH wants to see Mount Rushmore and we are just going to do leisurely drives. I'll be checking in thankfully our son will be house sitting and we have the police checking our neighborhood all the time. Such is the world we live in. Have a great week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not until you can wear your wartime dress you are going to make. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I'm listening to my body and it says it wants to go roller skating, why won't anybody let me :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that song is going to be in my head the rest of the day june - I can hear it already. --- sam



jknappva said:


> If you have the roller skates, does anyone have the key!??
> Try to control yourself until you're healed!!LOL!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful june - thanks for sharing - and thank you to your sister


jknappva said:


> A sunrise and sunset picture from Dianne.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful Sonja - I bet they looked great on the tables. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the pallets are set over the plants after they are planted - I can't quite see trying to plant through the narrow space between the slats. it certainly would keep the weeds down and the space underneath damp. think you would need new ones each year. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> What a wonderful idea. Do the pallets have bottoms or what is the source of the soil for the plants? They look beautiful growing in that manner.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I looked and boy was I wrong. here are the directions. -- sam

Here are some super easy directions:

1. arrange some similar-sized pallets in a neat stack

2. fill the stack with potting soil / topsoil

3. insert your starter plants or seeds

4. water!

The pallet boards keep your rows neat and act like a natural barrier to moisture loss, keeping plants healthy.

This neat gardening idea will save your legs and back! No more bending or crouching to pull weeds and plant. Standard pallets are approximately 5" in height. So, a stack of 6 or 7 pallets will create the right working level for the average person. Adjust to your preferred height by adding or removing a pallet.

An additional benefit of this neat gardening trick includes keeping your tender plants up off the ground, away from nibbling visitors. Also, arranged in a row, multiple pallet garden stacks form a perfect "fence" to delineate any boundry.



81brighteyes said:


> What a wonderful idea. Do the pallets have bottoms or what is the source of the soil for the plants? They look beautiful growing in that manner.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - do you get along with him? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure glad that I didn't get DH and his identical twin mixed up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats greatgrandma - is this the first great? ---- sam



kehinkle said:


> Just a quick note today. Hopefully, anyway.
> Sam, great opening. I am home for the weekend. Sent you a pm.
> Good news here. On Friday morning, my great grand daughter was born by c section. Elaina is 9# 1 oz and 21" long. Blond hair but not much of it. Have got to hold her today. Mom is doing well. This is my oldest DGd who has a 4 yo son. I'll post s pic soon..
> Betty, great haul. Love going to the smaller fiber fests.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren I would like to learn to make them but I'm think I would need magnifying glasses to see the very small beads
> Sonja


You arecwelcone 😊 even in my younger years I used magnifying glasses to see them. We used very fine wire for some of the flowers, others just we used quilting thread.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sure he will pass with flying colors. how long has he been taking lessons? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I could steal GSs one cos he's far too busy practicing for his cello exam on Wednesday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what are you doing for the bake off? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I have to be on my best behaviour this week as we are all getting ready for the Wartime Bake Off and Craft exhibition at the local theatre. There is so much to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

handsome couple - her dress was beautiful. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is an expensive drug - no one can afford that - the insurance and drug companies should be embarrassed for such a charge. something better will show up. our group hugs are always open for those that want to join so come on - jump in. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Thanks again Sam for all the lucious bread and other recipes.
> Have saved the ones I will try. Just not this week. Want to thank the ladies for the updates they do. Is so very appreciated and know it takes alot of time to put together.Was reading Gwenie's cost of her surgery. It is terrible what our health costs are here in the states. I have had to go off my Methotrexate medicaion as it isn't working very well for my RA. Doctor wants a Biologic. Insurance has to approve it. Just heard from Insurance company yesterday. Without insurance the drug would cost me $5,900.00 and with only having to pay out of pocket 20% it comes to $1200.00 dollars every month for one dose. Also have to go to doctor office to receive it, so add in office visit cost.Fella talked to me like I was getting a bargain. Have to take this drug every month. How can anyone afford to do this. tried to check with doctor yesterday for something I can afford, but no one in till Monday.So I am in a pickle with joint pain and terrible fatigue at the moment.
> 
> Enough about my complaint. Sending prayers and loving thoughts out to those in pain, sorrow or worry.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny - do you get along with him? --- sam


Yes ... He's very much like his brother.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


Very pretty


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I could steal GSs one cos he's far too busy practicing for his cello exam on Wednesday


 :thumbup: :thumbup: l have just finish an Orchestra shawl for DGS who plays viola in various amateur and scratch orchestras.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations from me too Kathy and what a lovely name . Look forward to seeing pictures
> Sonja


Me as well. I would love apeek!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your favourite colour was the theme both bridesmaids wore purple . It was a bit disconcerting to see one bridesmaid and then the bride as they are identical twins they even sound the same
> Sonja


Good thing the dresses were different or could have really been confusing. At my oldest sons wedding, the younger was a groomsman. They had the same suits & younger son got congratulated at least 5 times :roll: I don't think they look that much alike but apparently others do. Youngest son also got served in the local bar because they thought he was his brother, he was 17 at the time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> and what are you doing for the bake off? --- sam


One thing I am not doing is baking! Leaving that to much more capable people. I will be demonstrating some crafts and sjngjng some wartime songs with our new WI singing group. My outfit is nearly finished .

GS has been playing the cello since last September, he also plays the piane.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely wedding photos Sonja. Pretty dress xxx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is fun now but it was sheer laziness the first time I did it and then such a surprise when I got all these lovely flowers from a box of flower seeds that cost me £1 . The best thing is that the flowers keep giving because after they have flowered And turn to seed I just cut them and shake the seed heads round the borders and get more flowers 😄 how to get the most out of £1
> Sonja


My DH won't let me buy packets like that, he says I will get weeds. We have a daisy flower here, Scentless Camomile that the Polish/Ukranian immigrants brought with them,it is a terrible weed to get in the hay crops, sprays won't touch it & the roots go 1/2 way to China so you can't pull it. He is just now over at DSs place spraying, the woman who lived there loved to bring home invasive flowers, there is now creeping Charlie in the back yard & all through the bush so he wants to get rid of it before it gets into the fields.

I have some beautiful double poppies pink & red almost like peony flowers that come in my garden each summer. If anyone wants some seeds I will share.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> What a wonderful idea. Do the pallets have bottoms or what is the source of the soil for the plants? They look beautiful growing in that manner.


They don't have a solid bottom, you have to cover with plastic or landscape fabric to hold the dirt in. The only disadvantage to them is they are not deep, maybe 5" so you have to water often.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, beautiful wedding photos, handsome couple & the bridesmaid dress is lovely, my favourite color.

June, great pictures as usual.

Kathy, congrats on the new addition.

Rookie, too bad it so cold there, it's a little nicer here today after the frost but I sure wish you would share some rain, so dry here.

Well the buzzer just went, need to put my bread in the pans & have a shower before company comes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely wedding photos Sonja. Pretty dress xxx


Thank you Josephine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH won't let me buy packets like that, he says I will get weeds. We have a daisy flower here, Scentless Camomile that the Polish/Ukranian immigrants brought with them,it is a terrible weed to get in the hay crops, sprays won't touch it & the roots go 1/2 way to China so you can't pull it. He is just now over at DSs place spraying, the woman who lived there loved to bring home invasive flowers, there is now creeping Charlie in the back yard & all through the bush so he wants to get rid of it before it gets into the fields.
> 
> I have some beautiful double poppies pink & red almost like peony flowers that come in my garden each summer. If anyone wants some seeds I will share.


I can understand why your husband doesn't want anything like that . There is a terrible weed here that came across from China I think people brought it as a plant and it's now doing enormous damage to a lot of the rivers and waterways . Choking off the native plants and so the wildlife are suffering in and around the water . Lots of wildlife groups trying to get rid of it but it just keeps spreading 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


He looks wonderful. Many young guys wear beards to make them look older. Lovely couple.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Just a quick note today. Hopefully, anyway.
> Sam, great opening. I am home for the weekend. Sent you a pm.
> Good news here. On Friday morning, my great grand daughter was born by c section. Elaina is 9# 1 oz and 21" long. Blond hair but not much of it. Have got to hold her today. Mom is doing well. This is my oldest DGd who has a 4 yo son. I'll post s pic soon..
> Betty, great haul. Love going to the smaller fiber fests.
> ...


Congratulations on your newest family member. It seems that so many people are having such big babies lately. I do hope she and mom are both doing well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> But would suburban Surrey ever recover??


  Probably not!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I could steal GSs one cos he's far too busy practicing for his cello exam on Wednesday


Wishing your GS good luck on his exam! Best sit down on that skate board, so you don't fall and injure your new knee!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You will love doing it. Most imprtant is a tray lined with felt or vevet to work over, those beads are very good at escaping x


They sure are good at escaping! I have a velux mat that I put mine on, and they still escape. I have not tried beading shapes yet. I do mostly simple earrings and bracelets.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


They are a very good looking couple. I like the beard!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren I would like to learn to make them but I'm think I would need magnifying glasses to see the very small beads
> Sonja


You might be surprised Sonja. They either used size 11° or 15° beads, and I use those. I find that if I put a pile on my mat, then roll my finger over them so they spread out a little bit, that I can usually just lay my needle on the edge of the bead and they slip right onto the needle, or wire, without me having to see the holes. I don't pick up each bead in my fingers to thread it onto the needle or wire. THAT would be a huge problem!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Thanks again Sam for all the lucious bread and other recipes.
> Have saved the ones I will try. Just not this week. Want to thank the ladies for the updates they do. Is so very appreciated and know it takes alot of time to put together.Was reading Gwenie's cost of her surgery. It is terrible what our health costs are here in the states. I have had to go off my Methotrexate medicaion as it isn't working very well for my RA. Doctor wants a Biologic. Insurance has to approve it. Just heard from Insurance company yesterday. Without insurance the drug would cost me $5,900.00 and with only having to pay out of pocket 20% it comes to $1200.00 dollars every month for one dose. Also have to go to doctor office to receive it, so add in office visit cost.Fella talked to me like I was getting a bargain. Have to take this drug every month. How can anyone afford to do this. tried to check with doctor yesterday for something I can afford, but no one in till Monday.So I am in a pickle with joint pain and terrible fatigue at the moment.
> 
> Enough about my complaint. Sending prayers and loving thoughts out to those in pain, sorrow or worry.
> ...


Oh Cheryl! That is awful. There has got to be something that you can take that will work and not cost so much. I understand your pain, as I am feeling this weather front myself, but not anything near as painful as you are feeling, I am sure. Rest as much as you can, and I am sending you prayers and gentle hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just finished correcting my opening - I think it is all as it should be.
> 
> whe I was getting ready to post yesterday my first effort was dated 28 may and of course I had pushed enter before I saw if.
> 
> ...


Sam, it is this weather front going thru causing you problems. I know I am feeling it all over, and so is Pearlone, tho Pearlone is in much more pain than I am. I am sure Gary understands, and didn't mind doing the mowing for you. He knows you help as much as you can. We just had a nasty storm roll thru. There was even pink/purple in some of the radar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the one and only time I had an mri and realized just how tight it was I panicked big time. the operator said to quiet down and lay still - he evidently had never been in the maching - I had my arms across my chest - my eyes tight closed - and recited poetry to myself for the half hour I was in there - fifteen minutes and then they brought me out to add color to the iv and pushed me in for another fifteen minutes. I was in a lather by the time I got out. --- sam


Sam, if you ever have to have another one, ask if you can have it done in an open MRI machine. If one is available, and will work for what the MRI is needed for, they can, and will do so for you. I had one also. Now, you have seen me in person. I am NOT a small person by any means. My nose was only about 2" from the top of the machine, and I felt like a sardine stuffed in a can. And I am claustrophobic, too. I did it. But I didn't like it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good thing the dresses were different or could have really been confusing. At my oldest sons wedding, the younger was a groomsman. They had the same suits & younger son got congratulated at least 5 times :roll: I don't think they look that much alike but apparently others do. Youngest son also got served in the local bar because they thought he was his brother, he was 17 at the time.


 :roll: oops


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We are back from the wedding. It was a little more than an hour drive each way and so much of the driving was in heavy rain so no fun at all. The wedding and reception was lovely. I will post a few pictures later as I am tired and glad to get out of my dress. Matthew drew off and on during the reception. He was seated right next to the outside wall which meant people would not be coming near him The lady who sat right next to him is a very good friend who has many drawings of Matthew on her wall. She has every card that Matthew has made from the very beginning so she sees the huge progress he has made over the years. She is like family to us and knows many of Matthews quirks and just goes along with it. The dinner was ham, chicken breasts, green beans, carrots, potatoes, salad and rolls. Matthew took his bread roll and mine and got some of each of the meats. He cut the bread open and made himself some sandwiches. He even ate cake tonight which normally does not happen. We really enjoyed the day and we are so happy for these two wonderful people to join together in marriage. They became friends their freshman year in college and have enjoyed studying together and developing a friendship as well as dating over these past 4 years. They were in the same studies in college and he graduated top in his field of study and I believe she was second in their field of study. They are currently looking for jobs in fish and wildlife which is what they studied.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

If ya'll get a strange chart or pattern, I am having trouble when I try and cut and paste from word, though I have closed all documents.
I cannot begin to tell you all what the Fiber Fest meant to me. It was wonderful to be able to feel all the fibers. All the people who ran the booths were very helpful in teaching me and were not pushy or trying to sell their most expensive items. Some felt rough and I did not waste my time on those. I tried to be wise about how I spent all the money my Sis, my friend, and family had gifted me. They had lots of notions, Lantern Moon knitting needles, Knitters Pride Knitting Needles, Karbonz, and my Chiagoos. I was able to purchase the size 0 ML Chiagoo and 2 of the 9" size 0 to try for the foot of my next sock. Do you always have to go by the band on the yarn as to needle size. I don't like to go larger than a 1. I also bought a scarf ring, some coiless safety pins, some plastic locking stitch markers, and Jim a pair of socks.
SORLENNA,I purchased the last two skeins of yarn from Nobleknits. It is Manos del Uruguay in 6729 and 8855. I have watched and waited for a long time for it to go on sale and I was able to get the two skeins for $30 with not shipping.
JULIE, Thank you for the updates on Marge, Siouxann, Sandi, and Agnes.
SONJA, Happy belated Birthday to your son. I love the church where your son got married and am looking forward to some pictures. My goodness, with all your trips to the hospital, it is good for you to have knitting projects to work on while waiting.
CATHY, I am saddened to hear of your Mom's heart attack and broken hip. She is in my prayer book and is being lifted up. I have so enjoyed "Serena pictures" She is a little doll.
KATE, Your beautiful new granddaughter has a gorgeous name. I love Caitlin Mairi.
DARALENE, I am so sorry to hear Mom has suffered another .
stroke. I keep her and you in my prayers as you travel back and forth. I am so glad you are having some coveted time with her. DH is also in my prayers that maybe he will find his health is not as bad as he might perceive.
MARILYN, I am so sorry your move has been delayed and will pray for it to be moved up. Glad you got your hearing aides and new computer. Both necessities.
BONNIE, Think of me next week as I begin cleaning house again. It has been eight weeks and that is my limit other than usual stuff.
JEANETTE, Can't wait to see pictures of your "new house" when you get through painting, refurbishing, and cleaning.
MARY, I am so glad to hear of you relaxing some. I know you enjoy doing things with the boys and I am so proud of Matthew and having his cards on consignment. They are certainly worth $3 a card. I cherish what he has done for me and delight in showing them to others and telling them of the remarkable young man who drew them.
JOSEPHINE, A knee replacement has surely not slowed you down any. I have always heard it takes a good year to get over one, so be good to yourself and listen to your knee when it is telling you to slow down.
AGNES, Soo glad your eye surgery is over. Jim had it and it has been wonderful for him.
NORMAEDERN, So glad to see you posting.
(OH)JOY, Good to hear Don is home and much improved. Nothing like being in your own bed.
SANDIEGO, Welcome to our little home. Looking forward to getting to know you
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went for my post op appointment yesterday. Told them my hip had hurt quite a bit this week though last week felt great. Turns out they had told me to just listen to my body about what I coud do so I did....walking a good bit, driving, etc. Now said I should have been keeping leg elevated, lying down a good bit, not driving,......you name it I did it.....oh well. Just swollen so nothing serious but really....how about a heads up on these things.....I asked DH if he heard them say any "don'ts" and he also said no. Oh well....must have just needed something to gripe about....LOL.
> 
> Did get the bill from the hospital yesterday. For those of you in areas that the governement pays for your health care be oh so thankful. The hospital bill was just a hair under $16,000. After insurance pays and I meet my co-pay I'll still owe 20% of the bill and that doesn't include the doctor. OUCH....that sure puts a damper on the budget. LOL. And I saw Sorlena is trying to work out dental needs; DH and I both just had crowns put in and after insurance we still owe $1300. Note to self: be sure my children all know the importance of taking very good care of themselves before they get old! LOL Oh well, it could be worse. I'm truly grateful for the positive health I do have and that I can parcel out payments. Remind myself that not only are there others struggling more than us that some folks don't have any medical care. I have a lot to be thankful for.
> 
> Checked the garden yesterday and I have tiny yellow squash, tiny cucumbers, tomatoes, and little bell peppers . Going to pull up the broccoli, cabbage, and caulliflower and plant some zucchini and eggplant. The ones being pulled up really needed to be planted earlier; heat got to them too much. I did plant some bush beans and they are sprouting like crazy.


No wonder you had more pain than last week! Really pays to have printed out plans for people to take home with them and changes written on it. The no problems with forgetting when you get home or with staff who don't know the normal procedure giving wrong advice.
Wow it sure does seem incredible to us. If we go public it is all free (and anyone who is resident in Australia is covered) and even if we go private it costs nothing like this assuming we have private cover.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

VA SHARON, Prayers for your HBP to be gotten under control and for your oral surgery to be as painless as possible.
SONJA, I am sorry to hear your DH has taken a tumble and hurt his knee. Prayers going up for healing. I love your beaded flowers. Did you say Josephine made them?
SIOUXANN, You are in my prayers for your upcoming hip surgery.
KATE, Wishing you a wonderful safe cruise.
SAM,KATE,MARGARET, JULIE, I don't thank you often enough for all you all do to provide us with such wonderful KTPS. I love and appreciate you all so very much


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I thought a variation of the muff could be a bag with pockets in for all sorts of bits and bobs, perhaps attached to thd bag by a little cord. X


Now that carries my vague thinking of hanging it to a possibly useful place! Need to think about it for a while. Might require some creativity which isn't my strong point. But I'm sure I could come up with something. Colour is easy- purple!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


Aren't they lovely? Had they already started them or did they need to do them quickly?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your son married the right one. :lol:


Now if the wrong one stood up and answered in her sisters name and the marriage certificate is in the name of the 'right' one who is he really married to? Or is he married?

We know identical twins and at one stage one was living in an Islamic country and the other went with his wife to vist his brother. He went out with his wife one day. And word got back to them that a neighbour thought the brother living there had gone native- he had got himself a second wife!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Purple, you will have to roller skate doing a one handed hand stand or wait till your knee is better!


Well I was thinking she could use one arm and one leg for now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:
 

> Just a quick note today. Hopefully, anyway.
> Sam, great opening. I am home for the weekend. Sent you a pm.
> Good news here. On Friday morning, my great grand daughter was born by c section. Elaina is 9# 1 oz and 21" long. Blond hair but not much of it. Have got to hold her today. Mom is doing well. This is my oldest DGd who has a 4 yo son. I'll post s pic soon..
> Betty, great haul. Love going to the smaller fiber fests.
> ...


Congrats on the new arrival- a big girl. How great that you were there is see her so soon.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kathy, congratulations on your new baby Elena. It was a wonderful experience at the Fiber Fest.
June, thank Dianne for the gorgeous sunset pics she provided. Just breathtaking beauty.
Sonja, I misunderstood about who made the beaded flowers. I understand now.
Josephine, good luck to your little musician. I am sure he will ace his test.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sonja,such a beautiful picture of your bride and groom.
I am in for the group ((((((HUG))))))!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, good to hear from you again, enjoy the new bikes.i have one but don't use it too much anymore. When I used to camp at the lake with the boys I kept telling DH I needed one to keep up with the boys, he didn't think so. One day I told him I needed the truck to bring home the bike I bought, I actually won it at the COOP.
> I'm glad David hasn't been near the flood areas.
> 
> I had a call from DS tonight, the fire is still not controlled but is not too close to them. The biggest worry just now is it will burn the main power line for the area. Seems like they should be able set a back fire or something to save that.


That's too funny, but you did get your bike and didn't even have to buy it. lol
I certainly hope that they can do something to stop it, at the least from taking out the power line.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just 3 weeks on from the op it is certainly less painful. I can fully stdaighten the leg but bending much ovef 90 degrees is hard, but I am keeping up with the exercises. Will take quite a long time for full recovery but the prognosis is good. Can't wait to get back in the pool.


Great news that you are healing well, it's just a long process.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from an overcast West of Scotland.....but as we're flying to Barcelona early tomorrow morning I don't care! :roll: :lol: Today is going to be a bit of a mad day as I haven't packed yet and of course I have to fit in a last visit to see Caitlin before we leave. They live about 45 minutes by car away from us, so there goes most of the afternoon! I'll try and keep in touch whilst I'm onboard ship (how posh does that sound! :roll: ) but I'm not sure how that will work out. TTYL


Have a great visit with Caitlin and an great trip to Barcelona.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> husband had a fall again yesterday and hurt his leg so it's a bit swollen got it raised with one of them icy wrap things used in cooler bags round it . Haven't seen the newly weds as they are away for a few days middle one is coming for a visit today and the lazy teenager is still asleep as he was up late last night . So all quiet at the moment . I'm going to do some gardening as I think after the rain showers of yesterday the weeds will be easy to get out or so I hope 😀
> Sonja


Oh no, I hope that his leg recovers quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Helmets are compulsary here so she would be OK here. Hope she thought it as funny as Christopher. And how will you go on your bike?


 She did, she's going to get a helmet. I was on mine riding with no hands. lol I have better balance and have ridden more recently.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here some elderly people ride around on adult size three wheelers.


Marla kinda wanted one of those but one of the clients she worked with had one and if went too fast around a corner, it tipped over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a PM from Cathy which I have posted here.
> 
> Hi, Well she came through the sugery ok, they managed to hip back into place and put metal plate on it. Doctor happy with that. BUT since yesterday she is now suffering with delirium!! Just horrid. She is very agitated and terribly mixed up and confused. Even trying to get out of bed or chair. They tell me it usally only lasts a few days but it could go on a long time. God I hope not. She is having to be moved by the hoist which as you know is awful. She has needed a transfusion today as her red cells are down. There doesnt seem to be any infections anywhere (which is good). She is terribly weak so I am just telling myself to take one day at a time.
> 
> Could I ask you to copy this post onto TP for me in case I dont get on and I am not sure how to do that anyway. I am trying to just chill out and read along a bit tonight. I have been at the hospital very long hours every day. They told me it is best for her to have familiar people around her.... well that pretty much is only me. DS and girlfriend were here this aft but mum has been in a deep sleep most of today ( very bad night last night) so she hasnt seen them. DD has a chest infection so cant go in for a few days. Could you thank everyone and yourself for your thoughts and prayers and please continue them for her?


Hopefully the dementia will pass as she recovers, and she'll have a full easy recovery. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sonja - when you are done knitting the queen you might like to knit lola from lion brand. --- sam

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0361.html?noImages=0


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a picture of it? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: l have just finish an Orchestra shawl for DGS who plays viola in various amateur and scratch orchestras.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are stacked up three deep and then filled wit dirt - at least that is one the directions say. --- sma



Bonnie7591 said:


> They don't have a solid bottom, you have to cover with plastic or landscape fabric to hold the dirt in. The only disadvantage to them is they are not deep, maybe 5" so you have to water often.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are stacked up three deep and then filled wit dirt - at least that is one the directions say. --- sma


I see, my friend used them last year but I don't think she stacked them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


Beautiful photos and lovley couple.
And did DS show you what to do for next time?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Thanks again Sam for all the lucious bread and other recipes.
> Have saved the ones I will try. Just not this week. Want to thank the ladies for the updates they do. Is so very appreciated and know it takes alot of time to put together.Was reading Gwenie's cost of her surgery. It is terrible what our health costs are here in the states. I have had to go off my Methotrexate medicaion as it isn't working very well for my RA. Doctor wants a Biologic. Insurance has to approve it. Just heard from Insurance company yesterday. Without insurance the drug would cost me $5,900.00 and with only having to pay out of pocket 20% it comes to $1200.00 dollars every month for one dose. Also have to go to doctor office to receive it, so add in office visit cost.Fella talked to me like I was getting a bargain. Have to take this drug every month. How can anyone afford to do this. tried to check with doctor yesterday for something I can afford, but no one in till Monday.So I am in a pickle with joint pain and terrible fatigue at the moment.
> 
> Enough about my complaint. Sending prayers and loving thoughts out to those in pain, sorrow or worry.
> ...


That makes Gwens surgery cheap! Doesn't sound too helpful for you at all. ANd life is not easy with pain and tiredness. Hope something can be sorted out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sonja - when you are done knitting the queen you might like to knit lola from lion brand. --- sam
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0361.html?noImages=0


Thats a good representation of her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> You might be surprised Sonja. They either used size 11° or 15° beads, and I use those. I find that if I put a pile on my mat, then roll my finger over them so they spread out a little bit, that I can usually just lay my needle on the edge of the bead and they slip right onto the needle, or wire, without me having to see the holes. I don't pick up each bead in my fingers to thread it onto the needle or wire. THAT would be a huge problem!


Thank you Tammi . I definitely would need to read lots of information about using beads if I learned to make the flowers because that is exactly what I was thinking you did pick up each little tiny bead :lol: :lol: 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> VA SHARON, Prayers for your HBP to be gotten under control and for your oral surgery to be as painless as possible.
> SONJA, I am sorry to hear your DH has taken a tumble and hurt his knee. Prayers going up for healing. I love your beaded flowers. Did you say Josephine made them?
> SIOUXANN, You are in my prayers for your upcoming hip surgery.
> KATE, Wishing you a wonderful safe cruise.
> SAM,KATE,MARGARET, JULIE, I don't thank you often enough for all you all do to provide us with such wonderful KTPS. I love and appreciate you all so very much


 No Betty my new DIL and her sisters made them for the wedding reception

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Aren't they lovely? Had they already started them or did they need to do them quickly?


I think they had already started them Margaret because there were quite a lot of hand made items decorating the room and table
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> do you have a picture of it? --- sam


Yes, I will post it later :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi . I definitely would need to read lots of information about using beads if I learned to make the flowers because that is exactly what I was thinking you did pick up each little tiny bead :lol: :lol:
> Sonja


I put mine in a little dish and scoop them up with the needle or wire, it gets easier with practice.

There are lots of books around and you tube and free patterns on the internet..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Margaret I found a picture of the inside of the church . Does it look familiar


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, back from an energetic afternoon on a 5km paddle (actually only paddled one way and was given a tow back to launch point< not quite as fit as I like to think I am) Will add a pic later of the bridge I paddled to. Some of the group I was with were also geocachers, but were joined by a group of 5 who didn't get the idea that it was a relaxing paddle and took off, talking to no one but themselves. A bit more knackered at the turn around point so took a rest as the others went further. Started to gently paddle back when some fellow geocachers on a maintainence run came along in a kayak with a little motor and gave me a welcome tow. Will be taking a little thank you to them in August when I next expect to see them. Jenny throws a 2 day geocaching event for her other half's birthday.

Consequently, a little sore in the shoulders, arms, hands, fingers, thighs and belly but it is a good sore.


Melody, gentle hugs coming on angels wings for you. I believe you will recover from these set backs. Take you time to get better and come back to us. Thank you to your friend who is keeping us informed.

Good news on Sugar's Mum, now for a gentle recovery for her so she can return to her family.

Congrats to all who have achieved something. Angel kisses bringing healing energy to anyone who is not well (including spouses and other family members)

Will catch up over next 2 nights, hopefully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Margaret I found a picture of the inside of the church . Does it look familiar


I think so but most are so similar! But I can't see my cousin having not taken me when I was there in 1978 as she was taking me all around and shwoing me anything related to AUstralia and she lived in Middlesbrough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, back from an energetic afternoon on a 5km paddle (actually only paddled one way and was given a tow back to launch point< not quite as fit as I like to think I am) Will add a pic later of the bridge I paddled to. Some of the group I was with were also geocachers, but were joined by a group of 5 who didn't get the idea that it was a relaxing paddle and took off, talking to no one but themselves. A bit more knackered at the turn around point so took a rest as the others went further. Started to gently paddle back when some fellow geocachers on a maintainence run came along in a kayak with a little motor and gave me a welcome tow. Will be taking a little thank you to them in August when I next expect to see them. Jenny throws a 2 day geocaching event for her other half's birthday.
> 
> Consequently, a little sore in the shoulders, arms, hands, fingers, thighs and belly but it is a good sore.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a fun afternoon- with some exercise thrown in is always good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


That is so beautiful, well done xxxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> That is so beautiful, well done xxxx


I agree. It is very classy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now if the wrong one stood up and answered in her sisters name and the marriage certificate is in the name of the 'right' one who is he really married to? Or is he married?
> 
> We know identical twins and at one stage one was living in an Islamic country and the other went with his wife to vist his brother. He went out with his wife one day. And word got back to them that a neighbour thought the brother living there had gone native- he had got himself a second wife!


Being an identical twin can be lots of fun -- DH's aunts and uncles just called each of them "twin" and wouldn't venture a name until they saw whether DSIL or I was with him. It would get comical when DSIL or I would be standing next to the other twin and people would think it was our husband. Quite fun.

We were in LasVegas for DH & DBIL's 50th birthday and were taking the monorail from one hotel to another and in the seats next to us were idential twin boys about 9 years old. They nudged each other and whispered loud enough to hear --- "see, we'll still be twins when we're old".


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Purple and Martina so much :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


That is stunning!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good early morning from Chicago where we're having another rainy cold day. 

Yesterday's engagement party was really a wedding just as we figured. About 1/2 hour before leaving to go the beach pavillion, we received a call that the place was changed to the couples' house. Good thing too since the weather was horrific and the wind and rain had kicked up pretty good. There were about 40 people crammed into a fairly small house so it was knee to knee and elbow to elbow for the time there. The ceremony was very casual but touching! DGS and DGD got a kick out of it all. They served BBQ items and then specialty cupcakes. I was closest to the snack table of cheeses and fruits and that's what I mainly had to eat. There wasn't much time to sit and visit and the kids had no place to roam so we all came back to our house for the evening---was good to see them.

Going to make a fancy (for me anyway) breakfast/brunch egg dish -- I usually just do th egg/hashbrown casserole, but this one has the Pillsbury crescent roll dough plus ham, cheese, spinach, roasted peppers. I'll post a photo when it's ready.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


Lovely looking couple. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


It looks lovely- well done. ANd in black as well which makes it so much harder (but how stunning is black?)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil thank you so much. Black was not easy to see.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for the hugs and well wishes.

Today mum seems less confused... no hallucinations and no hand fiddling and agitation. Thank God. Still a bit mixed up though and very tired. She has eaten VERY well today. It would seem that the blood transfusion has improved things. She hasnt been out of bed at all today though... too exhausted. She hasnt had any heavy pain medication since Friday now so I think that was part of the problem also. 

I need to go to bed..... goodnight all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the hugs and well wishes.
> 
> Today mum seems less confused... no hallucinations and no hand fiddling and agitation. Thank God. Still a bit mixed up though and very tired. She has eaten VERY well today. It would seem that the blood transfusion has improved things. She hasnt been out of bed at all today though... too exhausted. She hasnt had any heavy pain medication since Friday now so I think that was part of the problem also.
> 
> I need to go to bed..... goodnight all.


Have a good night's rest. So glad to hear that things are looking better and still praying that she is feeling better very soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful! Guess you have yet another talented person added to your family.



Swedenme said:


> What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are back from the wedding. It was a little more than an hour drive each way and so much of the driving was in heavy rain so no fun at all. The wedding and reception was lovely. I will post a few pictures later as I am tired and glad to get out of my dress. Matthew drew off and on during the reception. He was seated right next to the outside wall which meant people would not be coming near him The lady who sat right next to him is a very good friend who has many drawings of Matthew on her wall. She has every card that Matthew has made from the very beginning so she sees the huge progress he has made over the years. She is like family to us and knows many of Matthews quirks and just goes along with it. The dinner was ham, chicken breasts, green beans, carrots, potatoes, salad and rolls. Matthew took his bread roll and mine and got some of each of the meats. He cut the bread open and made himself some sandwiches. He even ate cake tonight which normally does not happen. We really enjoyed the day and we are so happy for these two wonderful people to join together in marriage. They became friends their freshman year in college and have enjoyed studying together and developing a friendship as well as dating over these past 4 years. They were in the same studies in college and he graduated top in his field of study and I believe she was second in their field of study. They are currently looking for jobs in fish and wildlife which is what they studied.


Sounds like both of you had a great time at the wedding. I'm glad a good friend sat beside Matthew...I'm sure that's one reason he was so relaxed. She sounds as if she's also a fan of his artwork.
I look forward to seeing the pictures.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....I thought the same thing!


PurpleFi said:


> Hope your son married the right one. :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


It's beautiful...everyone here is so talented!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


That is gorgeous Norma . Really beautiful . Your own design too well done 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the hugs and well wishes.
> 
> Today mum seems less confused... no hallucinations and no hand fiddling and agitation. Thank God. Still a bit mixed up though and very tired. She has eaten VERY well today. It would seem that the blood transfusion has improved things. She hasnt been out of bed at all today though... too exhausted. She hasnt had any heavy pain medication since Friday now so I think that was part of the problem also.
> 
> I need to go to bed..... goodnight all.


That's good news. I know even a little improvement eases your mind.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful couple. Said it before but will say again sending them many good wishes for a long and lovely marriage. Your son is quite handsome (beard and all!) and new DIL is beautiful.



Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Purlone that is an absurd amount for the drug! If they ever prescribe one such for me there would be no way I could get it! I do pray that they can come up with something else. Will continue to keep you in prayer.



pearlone said:


> Thanks again Sam for all the lucious bread and other recipes.
> Have saved the ones I will try. Just not this week. Want to thank the ladies for the updates they do. Is so very appreciated and know it takes alot of time to put together.Was reading Gwenie's cost of her surgery. It is terrible what our health costs are here in the states. I have had to go off my Methotrexate medicaion as it isn't working very well for my RA. Doctor wants a Biologic. Insurance has to approve it. Just heard from Insurance company yesterday. Without insurance the drug would cost me $5,900.00 and with only having to pay out of pocket 20% it comes to $1200.00 dollars every month for one dose. Also have to go to doctor office to receive it, so add in office visit cost.Fella talked to me like I was getting a bargain. Have to take this drug every month. How can anyone afford to do this. tried to check with doctor yesterday for something I can afford, but no one in till Monday.So I am in a pickle with joint pain and terrible fatigue at the moment.
> 
> Enough about my complaint. Sending prayers and loving thoughts out to those in pain, sorrow or worry.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yu


RookieRetiree said:


> Good early morning from Chicago where we're having another rainy cold day.
> 
> Yesterday's engagement party was really a wedding just as we figured. About 1/2 hour before leaving to go the beach pavillion, we received a call that the place was changed to the couples' house. Good thing too since the weather was horrific and the wind and rain had kicked up pretty good. There were about 40 people crammed into a fairly small house so it was knee to knee and elbow to elbow for the time there. The ceremony was very casual but touching! DGS and DGD got a kick out of it all. They served BBQ items and then specialty cupcakes. I was closest to the snack table of cheeses and fruits and that's what I mainly had to eat. There wasn't much time to sit and visit and the kids had no place to roam so we all came back to our house for the evening---was good to see them.
> 
> Going to make a fancy (for me anyway) breakfast/brunch egg dish -- I usually just do th egg/hashbrown casserole, but this one has the Pillsbury crescent roll dough plus ham, cheese, spinach, roasted peppers. I'll post a photo when it's ready.


Glad you all had a lovely time even though the sun didn't shine . The food sounds lovely , and so does your breakfast , here I'm making roast chicken , roast parsnips vegtables and Yorkshire puddings for Sunday lunch my favourite meal so I don't think I will be moving any time soon after I've eaten 😜
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely looking couple. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Cathy . I'm glad your mum is a little bit better today and eating to that's a good sign . I hope you are having a good night rest and wake up refreshed and well rested 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam there are pallets periodically offered for free every so often in our local newspaper but everytime I've tried to find the location where they are suppose to be I can't find it. I would love to try this idea also along with some of the furniture I've seen built out of them. Maybe one of these days I'll find some pallets. (sign)


thewren said:


> I looked and boy was I wrong. here are the directions. -- sam
> 
> Here are some super easy directions:
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


Looks beautiful and so well done. The yarn s lovely to work with, I made a scarf and hat in blue for a young lady I know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here Tami. Not fond of MRIs. I just keep my eyes closed and concentrate on my breathing. 


tami_ohio said:


> Sam, if you ever have to have another one, ask if you can have it done in an open MRI machine. If one is available, and will work for what the MRI is needed for, they can, and will do so for you. I had one also. Now, you have seen me in person. I am NOT a small person by any means. My nose was only about 2" from the top of the machine, and I felt like a sardine stuffed in a can. And I am claustrophobic, too. I did it. But I didn't like it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful couple. Said it before but will say again sending them many good wishes for a long and lovely marriage. Your son is quite handsome (beard and all!) and new DIL is beautiful.


Thank you Gwen and I agree about the flowers they are lovely . DIL is a teacher so I'm going to wait till the summer holidays and ask her if she will show me how she made them . I quite like the idea of some long stemmed ones 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yu
> 
> Glad you all had a lovely time even though the sun didn't shine . The food sounds lovely , and so does your breakfast , here I'm making roast chicken , roast parsnips vegtables and Yorkshire puddings for Sunday lunch my favourite meal so I don't think I will be moving any time soon after I've eaten 😜
> Sonja


Fresh out of the oven...it's not as dark as it looks. Smells divine; just waiting for DD to get up so we can eat it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, looks yummy
Norma, What a gorgeous shawl. Im impressed it is your own design. Black is not an easy color to knit.
Pearl, so sorry medicine is astronomically expensive. Hope they find a cheaper alternative that works well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, June.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That is gorgeous Norma . Really beautiful . Your own design too well done
> Sonja


I am glad you like it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Looks beautiful and so well done. The yarn s lovely to work with, I made a scarf and hat in blue for a young lady I know.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks yummy, Rookie. I can smell it across the pond


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am you liked my shawl, Joy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


Beautiful shawl Norma. I bet your DGD was thrilled with it. I don't envy you knitting with black though, I find it near impossible these days. Well done you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the hugs and well wishes.
> 
> Today mum seems less confused... no hallucinations and no hand fiddling and agitation. Thank God. Still a bit mixed up though and very tired. She has eaten VERY well today. It would seem that the blood transfusion has improved things. She hasnt been out of bed at all today though... too exhausted. She hasnt had any heavy pain medication since Friday now so I think that was part of the problem also.
> 
> I need to go to bed..... goodnight all.


Glad to hear your Mum is slowly improving.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fresh out of the oven...it's not as dark as it looks. Smells divine; just waiting for DD to get up so we can eat it.


I can smell it all the way over here . I would be accidentally making too much noise near DD bedroom about now :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad to hear your Mum is slowly improving.


Yes, that's brilliant news, hope you can get some rest xxxx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Beautiful shawl Norma. I bet your DGD was thrilled with it. I don't envy you knitting with black though, I find it near impossible these days. Well done you!


I am thrilled that you like it. Thank you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Good Sunday morning to all! It has been at least a month since I have been at the tea party....life has just been busy, the computer has been uncooperative, and I have been up & down with feeling the best. We are in Ohio at the moment...loads of company has kept me in the kitchen and off the computer. Yesterday I spent the whole day dealing with a month's worth of emails & bills. I finally finished in time to cook dinner! 

Part of the time was spent tearing down the ceiling (some of the younger folks were here to help!) in preparation for serious electrical work to be done. Surprisingly not as messy as anticipated. After 70+ years we expected all kinds of "stuff" to come raining down. In the kitchen....nothing! In the living room just a few bits of evidence of critters, and only one small skeleton. We got the work done a lot faster than anticipated. The wooden framing that is now exposed is really nice, but alas, the noise level from upstairs is much greater, so we will eventually have to cover it up again. Too bad...the builders had used beautiful wood, and did lovely work.

The weather has been such a roller coaster...very cold to very hot & humid! Today we are cold again...35 mph winds from the NE, so the lake is VERY rough...impressive waves. We are guaranteed rain most of the afternoon. I have bought herbs & flowers for planting, but the weather is not conducive to working outside. I'm hoping to get my herbs and flower boxes done this week.

I have done some knitting, and have started on my gift bag items for the KAP. Staying busy. I have only read this week's summary (Thank you for that!). Heartiest prayers are on their way to Mel. It's time for her karma to change! I have been keeping the KTP in heart & prayers even if not in communication. Congrats to new g'mas and g'mas-to-be, mom-in-laws ; tons of healing energies to all in need - moms, DHs, siblings, offspring, and friends. Rainbows of hugs & best wishes!

If the computer continues to work (it is developing a Hal-personality, it seems...a mind of its own!) I should be back soon. This morning is hot mush for breakfast and chili for dinner.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Margaret I found a picture of the inside of the church . Does it look familiar


Wow! Fancy place!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


That's beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Being an identical twin can be lots of fun -- DH's aunts and uncles just called each of them "twin" and wouldn't venture a name until they saw whether DSIL or I was with him. It would get comical when DSIL or I would be standing next to the other twin and people would think it was our husband. Quite fun.
> 
> We were in LasVegas for DH & DBIL's 50th birthday and were taking the monorail from one hotel to another and in the seats next to us were idential twin boys about 9 years old. They nudged each other and whispered loud enough to hear --- "see, we'll still be twins when we're old".


 :lol: :lol: we have twins in our community who were both RNs in the local nursing home. I never know who is who unless with husbands or kids. I babysat for the one couple & received at 50th wedding anniversary invitation from them this week. I saw one with another sister in the grocery store & had to ask the older sister who was with her as I was going to thanks for the invite but it was the wrong twin :roll: I used to think one was thinner than the other but as they age that's not so.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> darowil thank you so much. Black was not easy to see.


I would imagine that would be very hard to work on, but it turned out to be so lovely!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> I would imagine that would be very hard to work on, but it turned out to be so lovely!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that carries my vague thinking of hanging it to a possibly useful place! Need to think about it for a while. Might require some creativity which isn't my strong point. But I'm sure I could come up with something. Colour is easy- purple!


Turn it into a knitting bag.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi . I definitely would need to read lots of information about using beads if I learned to make the flowers because that is exactly what I was thinking you did pick up each little tiny bead :lol: :lol:
> Sonja


You are welcome! It really isn't that difficult. And there is lots of youtube videos to help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Margaret I found a picture of the inside of the church . Does it look familiar


Such a beautiful church!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the hugs and well wishes.
> Today mum seems less confused... no hallucinations and no hand fiddling and agitation. Thank God. Still a bit mixed up though and very tired. She has eaten VERY well today. It would seem that the blood transfusion has improved things. She hasnt been out of bed at all today though... too exhausted. She hasnt had any heavy pain medication since Friday now so I think that was part of the problem also.
> I need to go to bed..... goodnight all.


I'm glad things are improving for your mom, sometimes the anasethic just has to clear their system before they get back to normal.
Hope you have a good rest.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Purlone that is an absurd amount for the drug! If they ever prescribe one such for me there would be no way I could get it! I do pray that they can come up with something else. Will continue to keep you in prayer.


That's insane, the drug companies are bandits! I often see on TV ads where if you can't afford this medicine you can contact the company & may qualify for an assistance program. Do they have that option in the U.S.?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, back from an energetic afternoon on a 5km paddle (actually only paddled one way and was given a tow back to launch point< not quite as fit as I like to think I am) Will add a pic later of the bridge I paddled to. Some of the group I was with were also geocachers, but were joined by a group of 5 who didn't get the idea that it was a relaxing paddle and took off, talking to no one but themselves. A bit more knackered at the turn around point so took a rest as the others went further. Started to gently paddle back when some fellow geocachers on a maintainence run came along in a kayak with a little motor and gave me a welcome tow. Will be taking a little thank you to them in August when I next expect to see them. Jenny throws a 2 day geocaching event for her other half's birthday.
> 
> Consequently, a little sore in the shoulders, arms, hands, fingers, thighs and belly but it is a good sore.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you had a well deserved relaxing, if energetic, afternoon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


It's beautiful! And so delicate looking.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yu
> 
> Glad you all had a lovely time even though the sun didn't shine . The food sounds lovely , and so does your breakfast , here I'm making roast chicken , roast parsnips vegtables and Yorkshire puddings for Sunday lunch my favourite meal so I don't think I will be moving any time soon after I've eaten 😜
> Sonja


I've never made Yorkshire pudding with chicken, only beef, Is that traditional there? My family love roast beef dinner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Being an identical twin can be lots of fun -- DH's aunts and uncles just called each of them "twin" and wouldn't venture a name until they saw whether DSIL or I was with him. It would get comical when DSIL or I would be standing next to the other twin and people would think it was our husband. Quite fun.
> 
> We were in LasVegas for DH & DBIL's 50th birthday and were taking the monorail from one hotel to another and in the seats next to us were idential twin boys about 9 years old. They nudged each other and whispered loud enough to hear --- "see, we'll still be twins when we're old".


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm making a baby set ( what else&#128512; )in shades of lilac and I wanted to put a couple of contrasting rows round the edges so for some reason I decided to try to figure something out with a crochet hook and to my surprise it's working and though I say so myself quite nicely but I must be the slowest crochet person around ,I was going to do 2rows but I think I will still be here at Christmas 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good early morning from Chicago where we're having another rainy cold day.
> 
> Yesterday's engagement party was really a wedding just as we figured. About 1/2 hour before leaving to go the beach pavillion, we received a call that the place was changed to the couples' house. Good thing too since the weather was horrific and the wind and rain had kicked up pretty good. There were about 40 people crammed into a fairly small house so it was knee to knee and elbow to elbow for the time there. The ceremony was very casual but touching! DGS and DGD got a kick out of it all. They served BBQ items and then specialty cupcakes. I was closest to the snack table of cheeses and fruits and that's what I mainly had to eat. There wasn't much time to sit and visit and the kids had no place to roam so we all came back to our house for the evening---was good to see them.
> 
> Going to make a fancy (for me anyway) breakfast/brunch egg dish -- I usually just do th egg/hashbrown casserole, but this one has the Pillsbury crescent roll dough plus ham, cheese, spinach, roasted peppers. I'll post a photo when it's ready.


For as cold and wet as it was yesterday, I am glad they moved it indoors, even if it was crowded. Congratulations to the couple.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the hugs and well wishes.
> 
> Today mum seems less confused... no hallucinations and no hand fiddling and agitation. Thank God. Still a bit mixed up though and very tired. She has eaten VERY well today. It would seem that the blood transfusion has improved things. She hasnt been out of bed at all today though... too exhausted. She hasnt had any heavy pain medication since Friday now so I think that was part of the problem also.
> 
> I need to go to bed..... goodnight all.


Good news. Prayers continue for you both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never made Yorkshire pudding with chicken, only beef, Is that traditional there? My family love roast beef dinner.


It used to be just beef . But it has become popular with chicken too now 
Sonja


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Need some prayers and support. My DH was diagnosed with RA on Friday. He is really hurting as you all may understand. We know this is a long haul and no quick answers or fixes, we have lots of friends with it, but any advice I would love to read. Especially concerning diet. If that even helps. 
It is always something but as long as I don't hear the word cancer anywhere along the way. 
Hugs to all. Need to get back to closet organizing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam there are pallets periodically offered for free every so often in our local newspaper but everytime I've tried to find the location where they are suppose to be I can't find it. I would love to try this idea also along with some of the furniture I've seen built out of them. Maybe one of these days I'll find some pallets. (sign)


Check you local lumber yard, here they always have them to give away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here Tami. Not fond of MRIs. I just keep my eyes closed and concentrate on my breathing.


Me too. The worst was the vibration and noise. As it was for my shoulder, I doubt they could have done it in an open machine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm making a baby set ( what else😀 )in shades of lilac and I wanted to put a couple of contrasting rows round the edges so for some reason I decided to try to figure something out with a crochet hook and to my surprise it's working and though I say so myself quite nicely but I must be the slowest crochet person around ,I was going to do 2rows but I think I will still be here at Christmas
> Sonja


It will get much faster as you practice. I find crochet mostly goes faster than knitting but the last few years I seem to do more knitting. You know the story, so many patterns, too little time.....( maybe too much time on here) :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It used to be just beef . But it has become popular with chicken too now
> Sonja


Maybe I'll try them next time I do a chicken & see if my fussy men like it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good Sunday morning to all! It has been at least a month since I have been at the tea party....life has just been busy, the computer has been uncooperative, and I have been up & down with feeling the best. We are in Ohio at the moment...loads of company has kept me in the kitchen and off the computer. Yesterday I spent the whole day dealing with a month's worth of emails & bills. I finally finished in time to cook dinner!
> 
> Part of the time was spent tearing down the ceiling (some of the younger folks were here to help!) in preparation for serious electrical work to be done. Surprisingly not as messy as anticipated. After 70+ years we expected all kinds of "stuff" to come raining down. In the kitchen....nothing! In the living room just a few bits of evidence of critters, and only one small skeleton. We got the work done a lot faster than anticipated. The wooden framing that is now exposed is really nice, but alas, the noise level from upstairs is much greater, so we will eventually have to cover it up again. Too bad...the builders had used beautiful wood, and did lovely work.
> 
> ...


Hello Carol! It is so nice to hear from you. You were going to receive a phone call this week if we didn't hear soon, but I figured you were busy getting the cottage open, and lots of visitors. Wow, ceiling/wiring renovations! I am glad there was little mess and only one skeleton.

I am back home, and back at Thursday knitting group. We are waiting for you to join us. Janet is in from PA. Phyllis has joined us here, and will be at KAP in August. It is a good day for chili. M took me out for breakfast. I am hoping he will take me out for dinner, too! Shhhh


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider said:


> Need some prayers and support. My DH was diagnosed with RA on Friday. He is really hurting as you all may understand. We know this is a long haul and no quick answers or fixes, we have lots of friends with it, but any advice I would love to read. Especially concerning diet. If that even helps.
> It is always something but as long as I don't hear the word cancer anywhere along the way.
> Hugs to all. Need to get back to closet organizing


I hope they find an effective treatment for him quickly. 
My uncle swore the best medicine he took was gin & yellow raisins (PM me if you want recipe) & he was to rheumatologists & herbalists galore. Others I've talked to found it helped too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm making a baby set ( what else😀 )in shades of lilac and I wanted to put a couple of contrasting rows round the edges so for some reason I decided to try to figure something out with a crochet hook and to my surprise it's working and though I say so myself quite nicely but I must be the slowest crochet person around ,I was going to do 2rows but I think I will still be here at Christmas
> Sonja


It sounds lovely. See, you didn't think you could crochet, but you can! And you will be able to bead also. But I will warn you, crochet and beading are just as addictive as knitting! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Need some prayers and support. My DH was diagnosed with RA on Friday. He is really hurting as you all may understand. We know this is a long haul and no quick answers or fixes, we have lots of friends with it, but any advice I would love to read. Especially concerning diet. If that even helps.
> It is always something but as long as I don't hear the word cancer anywhere along the way.
> Hugs to all. Need to get back to closet organizing


Prayers sent his way! About the best I can tell you diet wise, and I don't have RA, staying away from any foods in the nightshade family, potatoes, tomatoes, okra, ect, will help. They contribute to the inflammation. I only eat tomatoes as sauce, and okra maybe once every couple of years, but I really notice a difference with potatoes, which I am addicted to! Probably if I went back to gluten free I would be much better, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. It has, however, made a HUGE difference for my niece who has Advanced Schleraderma. She has gone totally gluten free and dairy free. She isn't as bothered by the cold, and her medical dr.s told her they didn't even want her to get in the refrigerator, and she isn't getting the sores on her skin that she was getting from it. As she is only in her early 20's, we are praying that this will keep it from hardening her organs for a very very long time.

Those who do have RA may be able to give you more helpful advice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie & Pacer, I'm glad you enjoyed the wedding celebrations. Too bad the weather wasn't nicer.
We had a nicer supper with friends last night. I had made pies for it, a lemon & a rhubarb custard, I love the rhubarb but rarely make it because my family won't eat it. My friends DH took home 1/2 the leftovers as he loves it & hasn't had it since his mom was well enough to make it years ago. I have one piece left for today so that should give me my "fix" for the year.
I've not got moving yet today, I should rise up & put out the last few plants, it will feel good to be done that job.
I guess the next project after that will be to get the camper cleaned to move it to the lake. There are complete fire bans on just now so won't be much fun there without a campfire in the evenings. I think we have the GKs next weekend so maybe I should suggest we take them camping unless we are busy helping DS paint again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie & Pacer, I'm glad you enjoyed the wedding celebrations. Too bad the weather wasn't nicer.
> We had a nicer supper with friends last night. I had made pies for it, a lemon & a rhubarb custard, I love the rhubarb but rarely make it because my family won't eat it. My friends DH took home 1/2 the leftovers as he loves it & hasn't had it since his mom was well enough to make it years ago. I have one piece left for today so that should give me my "fix" for the year.
> I've not got moving yet today, I should rise up & put out the last few plants, it will feel good to be done that job.
> I guess the next project after that will be to get the camper cleaned to move it to the lake. There are complete fire bans on just now so won't be much fun there without a campfire in the evenings. I think we have the GKs next weekend so maybe I should suggest we take them camping unless we are busy helping DS paint again.


 I love rhubarb pie too unlike others in the house that's ok with me I don't have to share 😀
If the weathers nice I vote for camping Bonnie sounds much more fun than painting . Is your sons house almost finished? 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to hear from you, Carol. I wondered how you were...someone had said you had computer problems. But sounds like you've had a lot to occupy you!
Hope you can get 'Hal' under control and visit with us regularly!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Need some prayers and support. My DH was diagnosed with RA on Friday. He is really hurting as you all may understand. We know this is a long haul and no quick answers or fixes, we have lots of friends with it, but any advice I would love to read. Especially concerning diet. If that even helps.
> It is always something but as long as I don't hear the word cancer anywhere along the way.
> Hugs to all. Need to get back to closet organizing


I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll be sure to keep him in my prayers. Both my daughter and I have arthritis. But thank goodness, it isn't RA. Ours is enough to deal with but I know RA is much worse.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS My computer is so slow I guess I hit the send button to help it along!!
LOL!
JUnek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe I'll try them next time I do a chicken & see if my fussy men like it.


Seems to be now, if you like Yorkshire pudding then have it with any roast meat you like!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So yummy looking....makes me hungry.


RookieRetiree said:


> Fresh out of the oven...it's not as dark as it looks. Smells divine; just waiting for DD to get up so we can eat it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good to hear from you Carol! I've had you on my mind since you've been missing but remembered you were heading soon to the OH house. Sounds like lot of work has been done and still in the works. You've been missed so hope the computer continues to work well.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good Sunday morning to all! It has been at least a month since I have been at the tea party....life has just been busy, the computer has been uncooperative, and I have been up & down with feeling the best. We are in Ohio at the moment...loads of company has kept me in the kitchen and off the computer. Yesterday I spent the whole day dealing with a month's worth of emails & bills. I finally finished in time to cook dinner!
> 
> Part of the time was spent tearing down the ceiling (some of the younger folks were here to help!) in preparation for serious electrical work to be done. Surprisingly not as messy as anticipated. After 70+ years we expected all kinds of "stuff" to come raining down. In the kitchen....nothing! In the living room just a few bits of evidence of critters, and only one small skeleton. We got the work done a lot faster than anticipated. The wooden framing that is now exposed is really nice, but alas, the noise level from upstairs is much greater, so we will eventually have to cover it up again. Too bad...the builders had used beautiful wood, and did lovely work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never thought of them; will check them for sure.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Check you local lumber yard, here they always have them to give away.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Spider, prayers from your DH.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Spider said:


> Need some prayers and support. My DH was diagnosed with RA on Friday. He is really hurting as you all may understand. We know this is a long haul and no quick answers or fixes, we have lots of friends with it, but any advice I would love to read. Especially concerning diet. If that even helps.
> It is always something but as long as I don't hear the word cancer anywhere along the way.
> Hugs to all. Need to get back to closet organizing


RA is a tough diagnosis, but something that is very treatable. Good that he was diagnosed, and I'm expecting his rheumatologist is going to be very helpful. There are many new drugs, and even many old ones, that really help with reducing the pain. The good news is that you have the diagnosis and are getting treatment..the treatment can halt, but not cure, the problems as the body sees itself as a foreign invader. I am on, and love, the medication Arava (leflunomide) a generic drug which, after the Medicare pharmacy insurance pays its part, only costs me $7.00 a month. Of course, results and costs may vary. Any RA drug requires frequent followup with the rheumatologist, as all of them can affect liver or kidneys, so a monthly blood test is required to make sure that liver and kidneys are OK and also to monitor the progress of the disease and whether the medications are working. Prayers and best wishes for your DH.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can smell it all the way over here . I would be accidentally making too much noise near DD bedroom about now :XD:
> Sonja


http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/italian-brunch-torte

It needed to set for a little before cutting so was fine. I did add some buttermilk to the egg and definitely cooked it for a lot longer than it says in the recipe. 160 F degrees is not done -- I baked until it was 185F degrees and it probably could have used a little more baking. Guess the buttermilk threw off the recipe, but I prefer a custard to a plain egg. I used only one can of peppers and cut them in strips and that was enough and will use about 1/2 more bag of spinach the next time. I left the mushrooms out since DD doesn't like them, but could add artichoke hearts or something like that the next time. It needed a little more seasoning too so will amp up the pepper and Italian seasoning a little next time. Everyone raved over it and said to make it again and again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> Need some prayers and support. My DH was diagnosed with RA on Friday. He is really hurting as you all may understand. We know this is a long haul and no quick answers or fixes, we have lots of friends with it, but any advice I would love to read. Especially concerning diet. If that even helps.
> It is always something but as long as I don't hear the word cancer anywhere along the way.
> Hugs to all. Need to get back to closet organizing


So so sorry...and sorry that he's under such pain. Hope the Drs. can come up with a good treatment plan for him. Gentle hugs and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope they find an effective treatment for him quickly.
> My uncle swore the best medicine he took was gin & yellow raisins (PM me if you want recipe) & he was to rheumatologists & herbalists galore. Others I've talked to found it helped too.


I'll take the recipe even if Spider doesn't need it. I think it may work for regular arthritis too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> So so sorry...and sorry that he's under such pain. Hope the Drs. can come up with a good treatment plan for him. Gentle hugs and prayers.


I hope your husband gets all the help he needs and some good pain relief to help him feel better
Sonja


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Being an identical twin can be lots of fun -- DH's aunts and uncles just called each of them "twin" and wouldn't venture a name until they saw whether DSIL or I was with him. It would get comical when DSIL or I would be standing next to the other twin and people would think it was our usband. Quite fun.
> 
> We were in LasVegas for DH & DBIL's 50th birthday and were taking the monorail from one hotel to another and in the seats next to us were idential twin boys about 9 years old. They nudged each other and whispered loud enough to hear --- "see, we'll still be twins when we're old".


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My father was one of identical twins and it was a very important part of hislife. My children didn't quite know what to make of it so they called my uncle "Grandpa-Uncle". 
We thought it was cute and polite. Dad and Uncle delighted in telling of tricks they played as twins.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here Tami. Not fond of MRIs. I just keep my eyes closed and concentrate on my breathing.


I pray the whole time during a MRI and quote the Bible text "I can do all things through Christ who substains me."


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My father was one of identical twins and it was a very important part of hislife. My children didn't quite know what to make of it so they called my uncle "Grandpa-Uncle".
> We thought it was cute and polite. Dad and Uncle delighted in telling of tricks they played as twins.


It's amazing how quickly the kids even as babies realized that it wasn't Dad when Uncle was holding them. DH and his twin have twin Godsons (2nd cousins) and it is very hard to tell them apart since we only see them once or twice a year. They actually look very different, so I check to see who's who and remember hair style, etc. so that I'm good for the rest of the evening and then have to start over next time I see them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lots of rain today - lots of rain yesterday - we are very wet and cold today - i have turned on the heat.

everyone is at Alexis's graduation - i am not. in a moment of being really down and having a lot of trouble breathing i called for an ambulance so into the er i went. i tried to do it quietly so Heidi would not hear - however - alexis heard it and woke her up. we were there about two hours - got an iv steroid - and scrips for an antibiotic and another steroid and another neb treatment - which i can't think of now for some reason since i have taken it before. Heidi had to go home and pick up my portable air tank and home i cam. i could have stayed but i was so on edge - my breathing had quieted down - my vitals were well within the excellent - onygen level was 95 - it would have been pretty hard to convince anyone i should be there. so i came home -- did another breathing treatment and went to bed. slept like the dead this morning Heidi told be i looked totally wasted and that i was not going anywhere. when Heidi sets her foot down there is really no arguing with her - something she inherited from her mother. sad to say. so here i am - not feeling too bed but very little energy. need to find me something to eat - heath brought be hot oatmeat and coffee in bed - am i lucky or what?

i can't believe all the rain we have gotten - not nearly like texas has gotten but for a two day total - a lot - i would say well over an inch - will have to check with gary and see what the rain gauge said.

the farmer just worked up the ground on the eighteen acres behind us - don't think he planted anything. he had his huge "catapiller" - s[elled that wrong i think - and about a twenty foot drag of little plows and disks and I'm not sure what he was dragging behing that. ground looked great when he was done - all the wild onion plowed up - not sure if this rain will root them in again or not.

lexi is going to be busy this month - at least a lot of it - this week she has graduation parties all week plus hers on sunday which i am going to do or die. and she has graduation parties to go to all the way to 27 june. i would be partied out - she will have fun - good for her.

I'm going to go find something to eat and come back and catch up while i eat. --- sam


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sam, prayers for your quick recovery.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love rhubarb pie too unlike others in the house that's ok with me I don't have to share 😀
> If the weathers nice I vote for camping Bonnie sounds much more fun than painting . Is your sons house almost finished?
> Sonja


The main floor is all. Done inside except the living room which is getting a new window installed soon, that's why it's not done. The outside screened porch is done except the floor which will be easy then the siding & upper windows must be done. It will take a while yet.i will be glad to see it done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sam, prayers for your quick recovery. Twice over :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have time look at the pictures - but i think it is basically what gwen did except hers are on legs and used a wood grid. these were lower of course. i just thought i was a good idea for those with limited space. I'm not sure how they kept the dirt for falling out the sides. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I see, my friend used them last year but I don't think she stacked them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it looked like a great knit - not sure i can knit that little. i really need to watch my tension when i go that small - ellen keeps telling me to loosen up on my socks. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats a good representation of her.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, take care. Get well soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful church Sonja - quite majestic - a perfect place to bless their wedding. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Margaret I found a picture of the inside of the church . Does it look familiar


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll take the recipe even if Spider doesn't need it. I think it may work for regular arthritis too.


Put one pound yellow raisins in a jar, add a small bottle if regular gin, mix & let sit in the fridge until the liquid is absorbed. Eat a teaspoon full each morning. I thought it would taste bad as I don't like gin but it just tasted like moist raisins. I have no idea why it works but it seems to take away the pain. My uncles hands remained very swollen but he could move them without pain. I told someone who was having knee problems about it, he laughed at me be I saw him a couple of months later & he told me he couldn't believe it helped


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just a quick visit reading is still a wee bit difficult but getting better each day, so sticking to reading summary.Good wishes for gagesmom hope there is some improvement.
Congrats to Kateb with new granddaughter.Great news for more babies due end of year,
will try to make my way through photos. Hugs and good wishes to all
Quinn last week


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you are feeling much better soon. Congratulations to Alexis, does she know what she will do now she's done school?
We are watching the weather radar & praying we get some rain out of the showers floating about, terribly dry here. DH moved the sprayer this am, I went to pick him up & he was checking his canola crop on the way back, both it & the wheat by are house are a frozen mess, hopefully they will rebound or at least have enough left to make some kind of crop. The neighbour said it was -6C/21F the other night so no wonder things are sick, some of the stuff I had covered have frozen tops but they will recover.

I put out the last of my plants this morning, nothing in the greenhouse but the tomatoes for my son & some cabbage& kohlrabi that need to find a home or hit the bush.



thewren said:


> lots of rain today - lots of rain yesterday - we are very wet and cold today - i have turned on the heat.
> 
> everyone is at Alexis's graduation - i am not. in a moment of being really down and having a lot of trouble breathing i called for an ambulance so into the er i went. i tried to do it quietly so Heidi would not hear - however - alexis heard it and woke her up. we were there about two hours - got an iv steroid - and scrips for an antibiotic and another steroid and another neb treatment - which i can't think of now for some reason since i have taken it before. Heidi had to go home and pick up my portable air tank and home i cam. i could have stayed but i was so on edge - my breathing had quieted down - my vitals were well within the excellent - onygen level was 95 - it would have been pretty hard to convince anyone i should be there. so i came home -- did another breathing treatment and went to bed. slept like the dead this morning Heidi told be i looked totally wasted and that i was not going anywhere. when Heidi sets her foot down there is really no arguing with her - something she inherited from her mother. sad to say. so here i am - not feeling too bed but very little energy. need to find me something to eat - heath brought be hot oatmeat and coffee in bed - am i lucky or what?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit reading is still a wee bit difficult but getting better each day, so sticking to reading summary.Good wishes for gagesmom hope there is some improvement.
> Congrats to Kateb with new granddaughter.Great news for more babies due end of year,
> will try to make my way through photos. Hugs and good wishes to all
> Quinn last week


What a cutie Quinn is. I'm glad your vision is improving, hope it continues.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Sam. I'm sorry you felt so bad you went to the ER. If they prescribed an antibiotic, they must have felt you had an infection of some kind. Perhaps that's why you have so little energy lately.
I sure hope you're feeling better very soon. Take very good care of yourself.
Hugs, Brother of my heart,
JuneK


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sam so sorry to hear you had a bad spell today, but glad you called ambulance and went to the ER. Rest, enjoy the heat from the furnace, keep hydrated, eat healthy and rest again. We all love you and hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit reading is still a wee bit difficult but getting better each day, so sticking to reading summary.Good wishes for gagesmom hope there is some improvement.
> Congrats to Kateb with new granddaughter.Great news for more babies due end of year,
> will try to make my way through photos. Hugs and good wishes to all
> Quinn last week


I'm so glad you're seeing better. 
What a cute dumpling Quinn is!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I know there have been recipes posted using Cool Whip & it's not available to some of you. I just came across this recipe for a substitute.

http://www.somethingswanky.com/homemade-cool-whip/

I was going to make this lemon dessert for last night but made lemon pie instead
http://happyhooligans.ca/luscious-lemon-delight-an-easy-to-make-layered-dessert/

It sure sounds good.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm hoping we get some rain this week. We've had a few showers the last couple of weeks....enough to keep things green but this very hot weather dries the rain very quickly.
At least Texas and Oklahoma are drying out. But it's going to take a few days for the swollen flooded rivers and creeks to get back to normal.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...I hope you are feeling better. Tell Alexis congratulation from Matthew and me. 

Bonnie...I hope your crop will survive and you get some much needed rain. We had a significant amount of rain these past few days.

Carol....It is so good to hear from you. I can just see you helping to remove a ceiling. I hope you were not climbing on chairs or other objects.

Matthew has asked me several times today if I have posted pictures of his progress on his current drawing so I think I better get that done before he comes home from church. He is at drama practice right now. I also have some pictures from the wedding to share.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Seems to be now, if you like Yorkshire pudding then have it with any roast meat you like!


A question, please, since I have never made nor eaten Yorkshire pudding: If you have any left over is it still edible? hot or cold?

Ohio Joy

Hello, Carol. We missed you.

Norma, your shawl is exquisite.

Hi to the rest of you and congrats on weddings, births and news of DGs to be.

Don is home and getting stronger--also more snarky and snippy. I assume it is the discomfort caused by the incidents with the hospital bed 2x in one night. Otherwise, I may swat him with a 2 x heavy. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohio Joy...So happy to hear that Don is getting stronger. I do hope he gets past the snippy phase real soon for your sake. 

Norma...The shawl was so beautiful and I am sure your daughter will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The main floor is all. Done inside except the living room which is getting a new window installed soon, that's why it's not done. The outside screened porch is done except the floor which will be easy then the siding & upper windows must be done. It will take a while yet.i will be glad to see it done.


Lots more work to do then . Good luck with all that and I hope you get the rain you need soon . It must be tough to do all that planting and then have to rely on the weather to cooperate to keep all the crops alive. Need rain to help with the fires too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful church Sonja - quite majestic - a perfect place to bless their wedding. --- sam


Thank you Sam . I hope you start to feel better now that you have some medication . Take care and rest and hopefully your energy will be back soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit reading is still a wee bit difficult but getting better each day, so sticking to reading summary.Good wishes for gagesmom hope there is some improvement.
> Congrats to Kateb with new granddaughter.Great news for more babies due end of year,
> will try to make my way through photos. Hugs and good wishes to all
> Quinn last week


Hello Agnes I'm glad your eyesight is on the mend and improving at long last 
What a cute grandson you have 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the shawl is beautiful normaedern - is this the same daughter that you knit the wedding shawl for.  you do excellent work - a shawl in black is not easy knitting. the pattern you designed was awe inspiring - such talent --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too cute Jeanette - out of the mouth of babes. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Being an identical twin can be lots of fun -- DH's aunts and uncles just called each of them "twin" and wouldn't venture a name until they saw whether DSIL or I was with him. It would get comical when DSIL or I would be standing next to the other twin and people would think it was our husband. Quite fun.
> 
> We were in LasVegas for DH & DBIL's 50th birthday and were taking the monorail from one hotel to another and in the seats next to us were idential twin boys about 9 years old. They nudged each other and whispered loud enough to hear --- "see, we'll still be twins when we're old".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news sugar - tons of healing energy still wrapping around her to get her back in the pink real quick. tell her their are loads of prayers and good wishes coming to her from across the pond or i quess it would be from on top. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the hugs and well wishes.
> 
> Today mum seems less confused... no hallucinations and no hand fiddling and agitation. Thank God. Still a bit mixed up though and very tired. She has eaten VERY well today. It would seem that the blood transfusion has improved things. She hasnt been out of bed at all today though... too exhausted. She hasnt had any heavy pain medication since Friday now so I think that was part of the problem also.
> 
> I need to go to bed..... goodnight all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sam...I hope you are feeling better. Tell Alexis congratulation from Matthew and me.
> 
> Bonnie...I hope your crop will survive and you get some much needed rain. We had a significant amount of rain these past few days.
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures of the wedding . I really like them trees . 
Well I guessed totally wrong last week at Mathews drawing . I was convinced it was going to be a bird . What a difference a week makes . 
Another beautiful drawing in the making . Well done Mathew 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> A question, please, since I have never made nor eaten Yorkshire pudding: If you have any left over is it still edible? hot or cold?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


 That's wonderful news Joy I'm so glad he's feeling better . I know what you mean about being snarky and snippy mine gets like that too which is understandable but I sure would still like to zip his lips together sometime s
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Quinn is very cute :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, it looks a beautiful wedding. Matthews picture is great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind comments. This shawl is for my daughters daughter who is at college in England. I don't see her often but she will be home for the summer. :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kindly let Matthew know how exquisite his drawing is, even though only started. He has such a good eye and the anatomy of the ear is wonderful.
So sad Sam that you had such a miserable time. Prayers and wishes for a quick improvement.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely photos, the bride & groom look so young.
Interesting wedding cakes, a different idea but very nice. Were they different flavours? So many creative ideas for table decorations.

Matthew makes his drawings so detailed, the eye looks alive , so many hours must go into each one. Can't wait to see it completed.



pacer said:


> Sam...I hope you are feeling better. Tell Alexis congratulation from Matthew and me.
> 
> Bonnie...I hope your crop will survive and you get some much needed rain. We had a significant amount of rain these past few days.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

"instructables" http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Silicone-Molds/ - this doesn't have pallet instructions but i thought this was kind of interesting - and "the whoot" - http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/make-a-bench-from-broken-chairs - where i found brandleys next furniture building project. - and here is your next knitting project - http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-yoda-hat --- sam

-quote=Gweniepooh]Sam there are pallets periodically offered for free every so often in our local newspaper but everytime I've tried to find the location where they are suppose to be I can't find it. I would love to try this idea also along with some of the furniture I've seen built out of them. Maybe one of these days I'll find some pallets. (sign)[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check the want ads. --- sam --- and then call for directions.



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam there are pallets periodically offered for free every so often in our local newspaper but everytime I've tried to find the location where they are suppose to be I can't find it. I would love to try this idea also along with some of the furniture I've seen built out of them. Maybe one of these days I'll find some pallets. (sign)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sam, prayers for your quick recovery. Twice over :thumbup:


And three times!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks yummy.



RookieRetiree said:


> Fresh out of the oven...it's not as dark as it looks. Smells divine; just waiting for DD to get up so we can eat it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What leftovers? My DH always cleans them all up
I'm glad to hear Don is feeling better hope he is less snarky soon.



jheiens said:


> A question, please, since I have never made nor eaten Yorkshire pudding: If you have any left over is it still edible? hot or cold?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit reading is still a wee bit difficult but getting better each day, so sticking to reading summary.Good wishes for gagesmom hope there is some improvement.
> Congrats to Kateb with new granddaughter.Great news for more babies due end of year,
> will try to make my way through photos. Hugs and good wishes to all
> Quinn last week


Good to see you back Agnes. Glad you can see improvement each day. Lovely photo of Quinn - that boy grows every time we see him.....but then that's what boys do! Take care. x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ask you builder if there is someway to insulate (maybe dense foam insulation) so you can keep the lovely woodwork in view. shame to cover it up. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good Sunday morning to all! It has been at least a month since I have been at the tea party....life has just been busy, the computer has been uncooperative, and I have been up & down with feeling the best. We are in Ohio at the moment...loads of company has kept me in the kitchen and off the computer. Yesterday I spent the whole day dealing with a month's worth of emails & bills. I finally finished in time to cook dinner!
> 
> Part of the time was spent tearing down the ceiling (some of the younger folks were here to help!) in preparation for serious electrical work to be done. Surprisingly not as messy as anticipated. After 70+ years we expected all kinds of "stuff" to come raining down. In the kitchen....nothing! In the living room just a few bits of evidence of critters, and only one small skeleton. We got the work done a lot faster than anticipated. The wooden framing that is now exposed is really nice, but alas, the noise level from upstairs is much greater, so we will eventually have to cover it up again. Too bad...the builders had used beautiful wood, and did lovely work.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they do and it would be wise to ask them. all drug companies are bandits in my thinking. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's insane, the drug companies are bandits! I often see on TV ads where if you can't afford this medicine you can contact the company & may qualify for an assistance program. Do they have that option in the U.S.?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

waiting anxiously for a picture. it's going to be lovely as usual i know. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm making a baby set ( what else😀 )in shades of lilac and I wanted to put a couple of contrasting rows round the edges so for some reason I decided to try to figure something out with a crochet hook and to my surprise it's working and though I say so myself quite nicely but I must be the slowest crochet person around ,I was going to do 2rows but I think I will still be here at Christmas
> Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> A question, please, since I have never made nor eaten Yorkshire pudding: If you have any left over is it still edible? hot or cold?
> 
> I'm not too sure - there's never any left over in my house! But yes I have eaten left overs, just cut in portions like a cake and eaten with fingers! I'm sure you could reheat it too and eat it in the same way as the original.
> Good to hear Don is home and making progress.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to dh to wrap him up in soothing healing and pain management. --- sam --- that is definitely an oxymoron - healing and pain management in the same sentence. but until they find a cure i will ask for tons of pain management energy. --- sam



Spider said:


> Need some prayers and support. My DH was diagnosed with RA on Friday. He is really hurting as you all may understand. We know this is a long haul and no quick answers or fixes, we have lots of friends with it, but any advice I would love to read. Especially concerning diet. If that even helps.
> It is always something but as long as I don't hear the word cancer anywhere along the way.
> Hugs to all. Need to get back to closet organizing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the difference between a Yorkshire pudding and a meat pie.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe I'll try them next time I do a chicken & see if my fussy men like it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely photos, the bride & groom look so young.
> Interesting wedding cakes, a different idea but very nice. Were they different flavours? So many creative ideas for table decorations.
> 
> Matthew makes his drawings so detailed, the eye looks alive , so many hours must go into each one. Can't wait to see it completed.


The cakes were vanilla and chocolate. Very tasty. The bride and groom graduated from college a few weeks ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go camping - tell your son to paint. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie & Pacer, I'm glad you enjoyed the wedding celebrations. Too bad the weather wasn't nicer.
> We had a nicer supper with friends last night. I had made pies for it, a lemon & a rhubarb custard, I love the rhubarb but rarely make it because my family won't eat it. My friends DH took home 1/2 the leftovers as he loves it & hasn't had it since his mom was well enough to make it years ago. I have one piece left for today so that should give me my "fix" for the year.
> I've not got moving yet today, I should rise up & put out the last few plants, it will feel good to be done that job.
> I guess the next project after that will be to get the camper cleaned to move it to the lake. There are complete fire bans on just now so won't be much fun there without a campfire in the evenings. I think we have the GKs next weekend so maybe I should suggest we take them camping unless we are busy helping DS paint again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go camping - tell you son to paint. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie & Pacer, I'm glad you enjoyed the wedding celebrations. Too bad the weather wasn't nicer.
> We had a nicer supper with friends last night. I had made pies for it, a lemon & a rhubarb custard, I love the rhubarb but rarely make it because my family won't eat it. My friends DH took home 1/2 the leftovers as he loves it & hasn't had it since his mom was well enough to make it years ago. I have one piece left for today so that should give me my "fix" for the year.
> I've not got moving yet today, I should rise up & put out the last few plants, it will feel good to be done that job.
> I guess the next project after that will be to get the camper cleaned to move it to the lake. There are complete fire bans on just now so won't be much fun there without a campfire in the evenings. I think we have the GKs next weekend so maybe I should suggest we take them camping unless we are busy helping DS paint again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news agnes - hope sight continues to improve. my goodness Quinn is getting to be a big boy. does he walk yet? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit reading is still a wee bit difficult but getting better each day, so sticking to reading summary.Good wishes for gagesmom hope there is some improvement.
> Congrats to Kateb with new granddaughter.Great news for more babies due end of year,
> will try to make my way through photos. Hugs and good wishes to all
> Quinn last week


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is going to Lourdes College for nursing - the school is an hour or so from here. close enough that she can come home without much problem - which her mother is hoping she does. a few tears from mother today - you know the adage - a son is a son till he finds him a wife but a daughter is a daughter for the rest of her life. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are feeling much better soon. Congratulations to Alexis, does she know what she will do now she's done school?
> We are watching the weather radar & praying we get some rain out of the showers floating about, terribly dry here. DH moved the sprayer this am, I went to pick him up & he was checking his canola crop on the way back, both it & the wheat by are house are a frozen mess, hopefully they will rebound or at least have enough left to make some kind of crop. The neighbour said it was -6C/21F the other night so no wonder things are sick, some of the stuff I had covered have frozen tops but they will recover.
> 
> I put out the last of my plants this morning, nothing in the greenhouse but the tomatoes for my son & some cabbage& kohlrabi that need to find a home or hit the bush.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey Mathew - great job on the picture - extremely life like - the eye is alive when you look at it.

i love the orange tie and cummerbund - lovely couple - so young.

were the "cakes" ice cream cakes of different flavors? --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam...I hope you are feeling better. Tell Alexis congratulation from Matthew and me.
> 
> Bonnie...I hope your crop will survive and you get some much needed rain. We had a significant amount of rain these past few days.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy zooming don's direction to get him not so snarky and snippy (give him an ice bag) and to get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam



jheiens said:


> A question, please, since I have never made nor eaten Yorkshire pudding: If you have any left over is it still edible? hot or cold?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dun - i meant to ask - were the certerpiece "trees" made bent by hand out of copper wire? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures of the wedding . I really like them trees .
> Well I guessed totally wrong last week at Mathews drawing . I was convinced it was going to be a bird . What a difference a week makes .
> Another beautiful drawing in the making . Well done Mathew
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could crochet them shut with a nice picot stitch. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's wonderful news Joy I'm so glad he's feeling better . I know what you mean about being snarky and snippy mine gets like that too which is understandable but I sure would still like to zip his lips together sometime s
> Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, meat pie is meat in a pastry case. Yorkshire pudding is batter cooked in fat in the oven.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your laugh for the day. --- sam

The Blonde Gambler...

A beautiful Swedish blonde walks into a Vegas casino and goes straight to the roulette table. She smiles to the two dealers and bets $20,000 on one spin. 

"I hope you don't mind," she says in a dreamy voice, "but I feel much luckier naked..." and she peeled off all her clothes, staying completely naked. "Come on, baby, mommy needs a new set of clothes!"
blond
The roulette wheel stops on 13. "I won I WON!!!" Shouts the blonde and jumps in the air in excitement 

She collects the winnings and her clothes, hugs the dealers and disappears.

The two dealers looked at each other in shock, until one of them pulled himself together and ask: "Did she bet on 13?"

"I don't know," said the other dealer. "I thought you were looking..."


Conclusions:

1. Not every gamble relies on luck.

2. Not all blondes are stupid.

3. But men - are always MEN!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

guess i will have to bite the bullet someday and try a Yorkshire pudding. the just look really complicated and difficult. and mine would be sure to fall. --- sam



martina said:


> Sam, meat pie is meat in a pastry case. Yorkshire pudding is batter cooked in fat in the oven.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the difference between a Yorkshire pudding and a meat pie.


Yorkshire pudding is like a bread, something like popovers. We eat them filled with gravy. I do them in my muffin tins. I also find if I don't do them in the blender they don't rise as well. The original recipe calls for drippings in the pans but I find I don't have enough for gravy if I do that & Pam works well

Yorkshire Pudding
2 eggs
1 cup flour
1 cup milk
1 tsp salt.

Put in blender & beat very well.
Spray muffin tins with Pam or grease well, place in very hot oven 400F. When pans are hot pour in batter bake about 15 minutes until puffy & crispy.
They puff up with a hollow centre that can be filled with gravy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> guess i will have to bite the bullet someday and try a Yorkshire pudding. the just look really complicated and difficult. and mine would be sure to fall. --- sam


Very easy & my recipe won't fail if done in the blender


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Loved the pictures of the wedding, Pacer. I'm really looking forward to seeing Matthew's completed drawing.
I'm amazed at how quickly he's improved.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> lots of rain today - lots of rain yesterday - we are very wet and cold today - i have turned on the heat.
> 
> everyone is at Alexis's graduation - i am not. in a moment of being really down and having a lot of trouble breathing i called for an ambulance so into the er i went. i tried to do it quietly so Heidi would not hear - however - alexis heard it and woke her up. we were there about two hours - got an iv steroid - and scrips for an antibiotic and another steroid and another neb treatment - which i can't think of now for some reason since i have taken it before. Heidi had to go home and pick up my portable air tank and home i cam. i could have stayed but i was so on edge - my breathing had quieted down - my vitals were well within the excellent - onygen level was 95 - it would have been pretty hard to convince anyone i should be there. so i came home -- did another breathing treatment and went to bed. slept like the dead this morning Heidi told be i looked totally wasted and that i was not going anywhere. when Heidi sets her foot down there is really no arguing with her - something she inherited from her mother. sad to say. so here i am - not feeling too bed but very little energy. need to find me something to eat - heath brought be hot oatmeat and coffee in bed - am i lucky or what?
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Alexis!

Sam, I hope you use a mask when you are out mowing, when someone else is mowing, and during planting and harvest seasons when all the dust and pollen, and grass particles are floating thru the air. I know I have to be careful when we are out during the spring and fall. And if it has been fairly dry when the grass is being cut. If I am not careful, I end up with an upper respiritory infection. No more trips to the ER, including attempted sneaky ones! Prayers for a quick recovery.

As of this morning, we have had 2 1/4". M emptied the rain gauge after breakfast out, but I forgot to look to see how much more we have gotten when we came home from Rural King and dinner. That is a lot of rain for us at one time. We drove past many farm fields that were standing in water. Oh, that 2 1/4" of rain is since Thursday night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Put one pound yellow raisins in a jar, add a small bottle if regular gin, mix & let sit in the fridge until the liquid is absorbed. Eat a teaspoon full each morning. I thought it would taste bad as I don't like gin but it just tasted like moist raisins. I have no idea why it works but it seems to take away the pain. My uncles hands remained very swollen but he could move them without pain. I told someone who was having knee problems about it, he laughed at me be I saw him a couple of months later & he told me he couldn't believe it helped


I have heard this before, and heard many say it works. I don't like Gin Or Raisins! Guess I will be really desperate if I try it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit reading is still a wee bit difficult but getting better each day, so sticking to reading summary.Good wishes for gagesmom hope there is some improvement.
> Congrats to Kateb with new granddaughter.Great news for more babies due end of year,
> will try to make my way through photos. Hugs and good wishes to all
> Quinn last week


It is so nice to see you posting again. I will continue to keep you in my prayers. Quinn is very cute!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, Yorkshire pudding is not difficult or complicated. We can buy them frozen here ready to Re heat in a few minutes in the oven. Ideal for a single serving. Liked the joke, too. Take care.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam...I hope you are feeling better. Tell Alexis congratulation from Matthew and me.
> 
> Bonnie...I hope your crop will survive and you get some much needed rain. We had a significant amount of rain these past few days.
> 
> ...


Matthew just keeps getting better with his drawing! I enjoyed the other pictures also. Great looking couple.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> ask you builder if there is someway to insulate (maybe dense foam insulation) so you can keep the lovely woodwork in view. shame to cover it up. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I am so sorry you are having troubles again. Sending you healing hugs and prayers for a quick recovery.

Read further down that Alexis is going to nursing school. That is wonderful! Since it is an hour away will she stay on campus or commute?



thewren said:


> lots of rain today - lots of rain yesterday - we are very wet and cold today - i have turned on the heat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam they may have lined it with landscape fabic; that's what I did. Allows for drainage but held in the soil mixture.


thewren said:


> if you have time look at the pictures - but i think it is basically what gwen did except hers are on legs and used a wood grid. these were lower of course. i just thought i was a good idea for those with limited space. I'm not sure how they kept the dirt for falling out the sides. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto....Quinn is such a doll! 


jknappva said:


> I'm so glad you're seeing better.
> What a cute dumpling Quinn is!
> Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just another reminder. KAP registration closes tomorrow! You can send me a PM or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That drawing is PERFECT! The detail is extroidinary!!!

Wonderful wedding pictures. What a novel idea for the centerpieces and also the cakes. Thanks for sharing. Oh, also love the picture with Matthew and his friend.



pacer said:


> Sam...I hope you are feeling better. Tell Alexis congratulation from Matthew and me.
> 
> Bonnie...I hope your crop will survive and you get some much needed rain. We had a significant amount of rain these past few days.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> hey Mathew - great job on the picture - extremely life like - the eye is alive when you look at it.
> 
> i love the orange tie and cummerbund - lovely couple - so young.
> 
> were the "cakes" ice cream cakes of different flavors? --- sam


The cakes were regular cakes. They were certainly different in their display but wonderful cakes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> dun - i meant to ask - were the certerpiece "trees" made bent by hand out of copper wire? --- sam


They bent different colored wires for different tables. Some were silver and and other copper color and ours was a golden colored tree. They even searched for rocks and mounted the trees on the rocks. I think they finished them on Thursday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's what I do but the ad only give address no phone number and address has always been to a closed GPS not that it would have made any {re: finding pallets)



thewren said:


> check the want ads. --- sam --- and then call for directions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou everyone for the hugs and well wishes.
> 
> Today mum seems less confused... no hallucinations and no hand fiddling and agitation. Thank God. Still a bit mixed up though and very tired. She has eaten VERY well today. It would seem that the blood transfusion has improved things. She hasnt been out of bed at all today though... too exhausted. She hasnt had any heavy pain medication since Friday now so I think that was part of the problem also.
> 
> I need to go to bed..... goodnight all.


That sounds really good and encouraging Cathy. Aneastheitc, pain meds and low oxygen are not a good combination in an elderly person.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Me too. The worst was the vibration and noise. As it was for my shoulder, I doubt they could have done it in an open machine.


I count and when I loose track I start again. They are so noisy indeed. Mine have all been of my head (simply as a control in a research project) but I had a few while it was going on. So it hard to see what else they could do. While I dont get claustrophobia when first moved into the machine I would feel a sense of oppression whch would settle. But enough for me to have some understanding of what it would be like to feel trapped.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Need some prayers and support. My DH was diagnosed with RA on Friday. He is really hurting as you all may understand. We know this is a long haul and no quick answers or fixes, we have lots of friends with it, but any advice I would love to read. Especially concerning diet. If that even helps.
> It is always something but as long as I don't hear the word cancer anywhere along the way.
> Hugs to all. Need to get back to closet organizing


Can't give you any advice- leave that to those with it. But praying for you both. And that something can be found to settle the pain for him.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> continuous healing energy zooming don's direction to get him not so snarky and snippy (give him an ice bag) and to get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam


I'm hoping that some of the things I am seeing in him are simply the effects of the illness, meds, anesthesia,; but I am watching what may be signs of residual cognitive disfunction resulting from possible brain damage from the excessively low hydration. Six bags of IV solution in 9 hours or less is so very much when little is being put out over that same period of time.

Ohi Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


Those are pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your son married the right one. :lol:


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tami, got that scanned and emailed, hopefully it went all the way through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit reading is still a wee bit difficult but getting better each day, so sticking to reading summary.Good wishes for gagesmom hope there is some improvement.
> Congrats to Kateb with new granddaughter.Great news for more babies due end of year,
> will try to make my way through photos. Hugs and good wishes to all
> Quinn last week


He's growing up so fast, what a cutie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam...I hope you are feeling better. Tell Alexis congratulation from Matthew and me.
> 
> Bonnie...I hope your crop will survive and you get some much needed rain. We had a significant amount of rain these past few days.
> 
> ...


Matthew's drawing show so much expression, I love the way he captures so much in the eyes. 
Beautiful wedding, and Matthew looks so comfortable drawing amongst everyone, it's nice that he can do that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> lots of rain today - lots of rain yesterday - we are very wet and cold today - i have turned on the heat.
> 
> everyone is at Alexis's graduation - i am not. in a moment of being really down and having a lot of trouble breathing i called for an ambulance so into the er i went. i tried to do it quietly so Heidi would not hear - however - alexis heard it and woke her up. we were there about two hours - got an iv steroid - and scrips for an antibiotic and another steroid and another neb treatment - which i can't think of now for some reason since i have taken it before. Heidi had to go home and pick up my portable air tank and home i cam. i could have stayed but i was so on edge - my breathing had quieted down - my vitals were well within the excellent - onygen level was 95 - it would have been pretty hard to convince anyone i should be there. so i came home -- did another breathing treatment and went to bed. slept like the dead this morning Heidi told be i looked totally wasted and that i was not going anywhere. when Heidi sets her foot down there is really no arguing with her - something she inherited from her mother. sad to say. so here i am - not feeling too bed but very little energy. need to find me something to eat - heath brought be hot oatmeat and coffee in bed - am i lucky or what?
> 
> ...


Heidi's probably right though to keep you at home, take it easy and rest, I'm glad that you are feeling better now than you were. 
Congratulations Alexis, here's to new beginings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam....get better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> lots of rain today - lots of rain yesterday - we are very wet and cold today - i have turned on the heat.
> 
> everyone is at Alexis's graduation - i am not. in a moment of being really down and having a lot of trouble breathing i called for an ambulance so into the er i went. i tried to do it quietly so Heidi would not hear - however - alexis heard it and woke her up. we were there about two hours - got an iv steroid - and scrips for an antibiotic and another steroid and another neb treatment - which i can't think of now for some reason since i have taken it before. Heidi had to go home and pick up my portable air tank and home i cam. i could have stayed but i was so on edge - my breathing had quieted down - my vitals were well within the excellent - onygen level was 95 - it would have been pretty hard to convince anyone i should be there. so i came home -- did another breathing treatment and went to bed. slept like the dead this morning Heidi told be i looked totally wasted and that i was not going anywhere. when Heidi sets her foot down there is really no arguing with her - something she inherited from her mother. sad to say. so here i am - not feeling too bed but very little energy. need to find me something to eat - heath brought be hot oatmeat and coffee in bed - am i lucky or what?
> 
> ...


Did you really think you would get away with an ambulance coming for you and no-one hearing? I must say I agree with Heidi that going would not have been wise. Do hope that having caught the problem early it doesn't cause any more problems.
Congrats to Alexia on her gradualtion- I do though understand why you are disappointed at missing it, a shame you couldn't have the incident 24 hours later!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit reading is still a wee bit difficult but getting better each day, so sticking to reading summary.Good wishes for gagesmom hope there is some improvement.
> Congrats to Kateb with new granddaughter.Great news for more babies due end of year,
> will try to make my way through photos. Hugs and good wishes to all
> Quinn last week


Sounds hopeful that your eyes are going to settle down- what a huge relief that must be for you.
What a cutie Quinn is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are feeling much better soon. Congratulations to Alexis, does she know what she will do now she's done school?
> We are watching the weather radar & praying we get some rain out of the showers floating about, terribly dry here. DH moved the sprayer this am, I went to pick him up & he was checking his canola crop on the way back, both it & the wheat by are house are a frozen mess, hopefully they will rebound or at least have enough left to make some kind of crop. The neighbour said it was -6C/21F the other night so no wonder things are sick, some of the stuff I had covered have frozen tops but they will recover.
> 
> I put out the last of my plants this morning, nothing in the greenhouse but the tomatoes for my son & some cabbage& kohlrabi that need to find a home or hit the bush.


Not sounding good fro the crops. It must be so hard to judge when to put crops in. If you leave it too long they don't long enough if too soon they freeze. Farming is a very precarious existence thats for sure. SO dependent on the weather which has its own agenda.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know there have been recipes posted using Cool Whip & it's not available to some of you. I just came across this recipe for a substitute.
> 
> http://www.somethingswanky.com/homemade-cool-whip/
> 
> ...


It does sound good. And the Cool Whip substitute will be useful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam...I hope you are feeling better. Tell Alexis congratulation from Matthew and me.
> 
> Bonnie...I hope your crop will survive and you get some much needed rain. We had a significant amount of rain these past few days.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos of the wedding. Matthew sure spends plenty of time on his drawing. I was going to say I wouldn't have the patience but I would for knitting so I guess it is the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> A question, please, since I have never made nor eaten Yorkshire pudding: If you have any left over is it still edible? hot or cold?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


Lets pray that for everyones sake as well as getting stronger he also stops being a pain to live with!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you could crochet them shut with a nice picot stitch. --- sam


I never thought of that one Sam . You are really good at temptation :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> guess i will have to bite the bullet someday and try a Yorkshire pudding. the just look really complicated and difficult. and mine would be sure to fall. --- sam


It took me ages to get them right they used to look lovely then as soon as I took them out they would go flat as pancakes. Yet my husband could make them no problems . So I couldn't blame the oven
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here some elderly people ride around on adult size three wheelers.


Here too, not just elderly, some younger with disabilities or some who want more stability than 2 wheels


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Good news here. On Friday morning, my great grand daughter was born by c section. Elaina is 9# 1 oz and 21" long. Blond hair but not much of it. Have got to hold her today. Mom is doing well. This is my oldest DGd who has a 4 yo son. I'll post s pic soon..Take care,
> Kathy.


Kathy, congrats on the latest DGGD


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> You will love doing it. Most imprtant is a tray lined with felt or vevet to work over, those beads are very good at escaping x


Never used that, I use a small plastic paint thing, you know, the white plastic tray with large dimples to hold paint with the largest colour amount needed in the middle.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My son has gone back to college this morning and I'm officially a nervous wreck . I wish it was 5 pm already .has an exam tomorrow so has to see if he's missed anything important . 

Sam I know you like thewhoot site have you seen the fun photo booth on today's .I think it's brilliant 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A quick fly by this morning. WI knitWIts here and then straight into a singing practice. 

SAM, healing vibes zooming your way. Now take it easy.

Lovely photo of Quinn, he sure is growing.

Matthew, the drawing is looking good. Beautiful wedding photos.

I put golden syrup in Yorkshire puds and have them for dessert.

catch you all later. Hugs to all x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son has gone back to college this morning and I'm officially a nervous wreck . I wish it was 5 pm already .has an exam tomorrow so has to see if he's missed anything important .
> 
> Sam I know you like thewhoot site have you seen the fun photo booth on today's .I think it's brilliant
> Sonja


Hoping it all goes well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son has gone back to college this morning and I'm officially a nervous wreck . I wish it was 5 pm already .has an exam tomorrow so has to see if he's missed anything important .
> 
> Sam I know you like thewhoot site have you seen the fun photo booth on today's .I think it's brilliant
> Sonja


Sending you lots of calming hugs Sonja xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Never used that, I use a small plastic paint thing, you know, the white plastic tray with large dimples to hold paint with the largest colour amount needed in the middle.


I like that idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, I do hope DS is OK at college.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
have a good day folks x


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

This is so beautiful. The colour is lovely. What pattern is it? What yarn did you use. Sorry I am plain nosey!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is so beautiful. The colour is lovely. What pattern is it? What yarn did you use. Sorry I am plain nosey!!


Sorry meant to put in link...bought pattern called "garden of jewels"

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garden-of-jewels

2ply lace weight lost the ball band so cant remember as friend gave it to me for Christmas last year

Normaedern if you dont ask you wont know so not nosey


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son has gone back to college this morning and I'm officially a nervous wreck . I wish it was 5 pm already .has an exam tomorrow so has to see if he's missed anything important .
> 
> Sam I know you like thewhoot site have you seen the fun photo booth on today's .I think it's brilliant
> Sonja


I hope he goes OK- and pray that you can settle down and relax while he is away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


It looks lovely- and especially withth eeye issues you've had making it so much harder.
I've never tried beading- but it sure makes things look good. Not sure if I would have the patience.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Sorry meant to put in link...bought pattern called "garden of jewels"
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garden-of-jewels
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, lovely shawl.
Sam, so sorry you sad to go to hospital. Glad you discovered infection early and have meds to help. Be well, you are a VIP here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful shawl,Agnes.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my I thought what Gwen had to pay was bad but yours is just shocking . People really cannot afford to be ill in America . Not surprising people are turning to the Internet with horrendous consequences
> sonja


I watch, when I find it, an emergency department show, (cannot remember the name) and some of the doctors are wonderful, finding ways around the rules to assist those who need the medical treatment and cannot afford health insurance. There was one who woke up the needed admin and financial personnel in the wee hours to get a bed for a young bride with an unknown bleeding disorder. Another who found a way for all the treatment to be done in the emergency room for another uninsured and unemployed person.

Denise, please ensure you take out the travel insurance to cover all medical expenses for your trip later this year.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> the one and only time I had an mri and realized just how tight it was I panicked big time. the operator said to quiet down and lay still - he evidently had never been in the maching - I had my arms across my chest - my eyes tight closed - and recited poetry to myself for the half hour I was in there - fifteen minutes and then they brought me out to add color to the iv and pushed me in for another fifteen minutes. I was in a lather by the time I got out. --- sam


How strange, I am claustophobic but handled the one MRI I had fine. I was focused on my breathing for the chest scan as I had to hold it at set times for set lengths to get so many pictures. Mind you, that may have helped me deal with it. Also helped my head was at the open end.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


Good to hear your eyes are getting better --- that's a beautiful shawl - stunning work.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


Your shawls are always so beautiful, Agnes. Even with no eye problems, I couldn't do what you do!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sonja. I know you're worried about your son going back to college. But I'm praying he will be fine. After all, he didn't have any problems at home this past week so he'll probably be fine.
But we know a mother's middle name is "worry".
Hugs
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dear Joy. I'm praying Don will be fine and things settle down
You don't need any more worry.
Hugs, my dearest friend,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gwen. I hope the swelling and pain in your surgery site is 
better. It's so easy to do too much when the pain is gone!
Have you heard anything from Marianne about her son? I've been wondering if he was better or still in the hospital.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


Beautiful work Agnes, especially with the odds against you as they have been!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have some beautiful double poppies pink & red almost like peony flowers that come in my garden each summer. If anyone wants some seeds I will share.


Mmmmm, tempting but not worth the hassles of bringing into Australia. Pics please when they flower.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohio Joy - thinking of you and Don today.Hope his recovery doesn't mean more stress for you. I think you have the patience of a saint. Your family is so blessed to have you in their lives. Keeping things as calm as can be is a very tough job. Sending gentle hugs and prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you every one I think I've calmed down as the hours are passing . My niece called round for a coffee and a chat so that stopped me looking at my phone to see if I'd missed a call &#128512;
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


Agnes that is one beautiful shawl . Absolutely perfect especially as you have had sight problems
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you every one I think I've calmed down as the hours are passing . My niece called round for a coffee and a chat so that stopped me looking at my phone to see if I'd missed a call 😀
> Sonja


That's it. Take some deep breaths. Someone will call if you are needed. I hope all goes well for him.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


Beautiful


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


Beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


Wow! Agnes, that's beautiful & I love purple. Your eyes must be doing well to be able to create that beauty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope all goes well with your DS at school today & tomorrow. I suppose with the time change between us he will be home by now.

Well, yesterday I was praying we would get some rain, boy did we get a storm, about 1" of rain in less than an hour but the" great white combine" (hail) came with it too. The yard was completely white with marble sized hail. I want to cry as the flowers I just set out look like someone took a weed whacker to them. Fortunately the crops are not up high enough for it to have caused much damage. I've yet to go down to the garden to see what's left of the tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers & watermelon plants I sat out. We were without power for 14 hours. The joys of living in rural Saskatchewan in summer. Our power infrastructure needs major upgrades because of all the oilfield facilities in our area it is running at maximum capacity & any little problem causes outages. This was a large area that was out. 

Ohio Joy, I hope the deficits you are seeing in Don are just temporary side effects from either the drugs or the illness & they resolve shortly, you don't need any more problems in your life. 

Sam, hope you are feeling better today after the media have time to take effect.

Well, must rise up & have a look at the mess outside. I have a doctors appointment to renew prescriptions, required once a year & a bunch of other errands to do this afternoon so will drop by later. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope all goes well with your DS at school today & tomorrow. I suppose with the time change between us he will be home by now.
> 
> Well, yesterday I was praying we would get some rain, boy did we get a storm, about 1" of rain in less than an hour but the" great white combine" (hail) came with it too. The yard was completely white with marble sized hail. I want to cry as the flowers I just set out look like someone took a weed whacker to them. Fortunately the crops are not up high enough for it to have caused much damage. I've yet to go down to the garden to see what's left of the tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers & watermelon plants I sat out. We were without power for 14 hours. The joys of living in rural Saskatchewan in summer. Our power infrastructure needs major upgrades because of all the oilfield facilities in our area it is running at maximum capacity & any little problem causes outages. This was a large area that was out.
> 
> ...


Oh Bonnie I'm so sorry , all that hard work , why could it not have just been a lovely long gentle rain . I hope you can salvage some of your plants and to be without power too . Did your frozen foods stay frozen ? 
Here I'm back to breathing normally as son is home 
I am now eating comfort food as middle son brought chocolate 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnescr the shawl is exquisite. I love the color, the bead placement, the pattern.....your knitting is amazing.



agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Last I heard from Marianne her son was home. I think he goes to the doctor sometime this week at which point I believe he is discuss having a port put in so IVs can be done at home.



jknappva said:


> Gwen. I hope the swelling and pain in your surgery site is
> better. It's so easy to do too much when the pain is gone!
> Have you heard anything from Marianne about her son? I've been wondering if he was better or still in the hospital.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie I too aam sorry that you had so much rain after all your hard work in the garden. I hope much of it is salvageable. We have had rain and it is quite cold here in Lancashire, too. So much for June!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Bonnie I too aam sorry that you had so much rain after all your hard work in the garden. I hope much of it is salvageable. We have had rain and it is quite cold here in Lancashire, too. So much for June!


No rain here in the north east of England but very windy and chilly . apparently there is a weather warning for unseasonable gale force winds on the way . Here comes the summer ❄
The good thing about knitting. I have my first ever socks that I knit flat last year on my feet still going strong even though I only used dk yarn and my first and last adult cardi on so I'm nice and warm 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Up to page 25...spent yesterday clearing out cabinets and shelves and moving furniture in the work room to make space for a couple more shelving units, which may help us organize much more effectively. A bit sore but wow, did I sleep soundly last night! :mrgreen:

Congrats to all the newly married and grandparents. 

Love the black shawl--gorgeous, Norma!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh Bonnie I'm so sorry , all that hard work , why could it not have just been a lovely long gentle rain . I hope you can salvage some of your plants and to be without power too . Did your frozen foods stay frozen ?
> Here I'm back to breathing normally as son is home
> I am now eating comfort food as middle son brought chocolate
> Sonja


I'm glad your son is home & all is well for the moment. How's DHs leg?

The freezer stayed cold enough so not a problem. We plugged the fridge into the generator. We have been planning to buy a bigger generator but just haven't done it yet. We talk about it every time we have a long outage but then forget about it, but I think I will push the issue.
The garden has ruts washed in it & some of the tomatoes & peppers are beaten within an inch of their life. I'll wait a few days & see it I have to go shopping :roll: Some of the flowers look worse, just stems left. Seem like here it's either no rain or a torrent now days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your son is home & all is well for the moment. How's DHs leg?
> 
> The freezer stayed cold enough so not a problem. We plugged the fridge into the generator. We have been planning to buy a bigger generator but just haven't done it yet. We talk about it every time we have a long outage but then forget about it, but I think I will push the issue.
> The garden has ruts washed in it & some of the tomatoes & peppers are beaten within an inch of their life. I'll wait a few days & see it I have to go shopping :roll: Some of the flowers look worse, just stems left. Seem like here it's either no rain or a torrent now days.


 Husbands legs better still all bruised but not hurting when he walks . Youngest is a lot more relaxed now . I think he was more worried than he said about going back to college
Good news about your fridge / freezer but the poor plants , maybe some of your flowers will start growing more shoots from the roots again 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your son is home & all is well for the moment. How's DHs leg?
> 
> The freezer stayed cold enough so not a problem. We plugged the fridge into the generator. We have been planning to buy a bigger generator but just haven't done it yet. We talk about it every time we have a long outage but then forget about it, but I think I will push the issue.
> The garden has ruts washed in it & some of the tomatoes & peppers are beaten within an inch of their life. I'll wait a few days & see it I have to go shopping :roll: Some of the flowers look worse, just stems left. Seem like here it's either no rain or a torrent now days.


That is NOT good Bonnie, especially when you have worked so hard. Does this often happen at this time of year?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi sam and everyone, I've just had the chance to read the first half of the recipes and they sound delicious!! I'd love to take a day and make a bunch of them!
Walmart is really getting to my back. I didn't realize how out of shape I am till I started there. I'm going to try to find exercises to use the opposing muscles hoping to strengthen me so I can keep going.
I'll catch up later gotta get ready for work because I must beat my daughter to the shower!! nittergma.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you, Gwen, for the news about Marianne's son. When you next talk to her, please tell her he's in my daily prayers...and so is she and you.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> Hi sam and everyone, I've just had the chance to read the first half of the recipes and they sound delicious!! I'd love to take a day and make a bunch of them!
> Walmart is really getting to my back. I didn't realize how out of shape I am till I started there. I'm going to try to find exercises to use the opposing muscles hoping to strengthen me so I can keep going.
> I'll catch up later gotta get ready for work because I must beat my daughter to the shower!! nittergma.


Hello noni how is your job going ? Do you like it and did your husband get a new job too? 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sonja, I know you feel that you can relax now that your son is home from college. Hope you don't have anything else you have to deal with...you definitely need a break.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is NOT good Bonnie, especially when you have worked so hard. Does this often happen at this time of year?


We don't usually get hail unless it is very hot & it wasn't yesterday. The lawn is already greener & the pastures will really jump with this rain so we should be grateful regardless of the damage from the hail


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Sonja, I know you feel that you can relax now that your son is home from college. Hope you don't have anything else you have to deal with...you definitely need a break.
> Junek


Thank you June at least I have got rid of the horrible sick feeling I had this morning 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June at least I have got rid of the horrible sick feeling I had this morning
> Sonja


It is not surprising you had that sick feeling, so much has been going wrong for your men-folk. Glad son #3 is home safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you may not drink guiness but you need to watch their ten million dollar advertisement shot in argentina. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/tipping-point.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, I am pleased he is safe and sound. Enjoy the chocolate!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she will stay of campus - i think alex missed a lot of the college experience by living at home - he complained it was just like going to high school. couldn't convince him though that it would change if he lived on campus. alexis is fairly social - a little shy which is not all bad - she will do well. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I am so sorry you are having troubles again. Sending you healing hugs and prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> Read further down that Alexis is going to nursing school. That is wonderful! Since it is an hour away will she stay on campus or commute?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has asked me several times today if I have posted pictures of his progress on his current drawing so I think I better get that done before he comes home from church. He is at drama practice right now. I also have some pictures from the wedding to share.


I can see that his picture is already taking on personality! :thumbup:

Everyone looks wonderfully happy in the photos--and what interesting cakes!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not surprising you had that sick feeling, so much has been going wrong for your men-folk. Glad son #3 is home safe.


Hello Julie how are things down your way ? I suppose you never did find your books . Is it still really cold there ? . I was thinking about the shrug you made just now when I spotted a nice child's one with lots of cable and bobbles on and of course I downloaded it . I think once I have finished the few projects I have planned I might give it a go 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's what I do but the ad only give address no phone number and address has always been to a closed GPS not that it would have made any {re: finding pallets)


I thought of you the other day--was driving by a place (I think it was a plant nursery or maybe a landscaping business?) and they had some out front with a "free" sign. I had no way to get them home nor a place to put them, otherwise, I'd have been pulling over!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie how are things down your way ? I suppose you never did find your books . Is it still really cold there ? . I was thinking about the shrug you made just now when I spotted a nice child's one with lots of cable and bobbles on and of course I downloaded it . I think once I have finished the few projects I have planned I might give it a go
> Sonja


Wet, and thundery is the forecast, but can't grumble at high of 19 degrees. It is chilly right now though. Cables and bobbles are fun- there's lots of ways of doing bobbles, and I really like the effect. You do check out you-tube don't you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm hoping that some of the things I am seeing in him are simply the effects of the illness, meds, anesthesia,; but I am watching what may be signs of residual cognitive disfunction resulting from possible brain damage from the excessively low hydration. Six bags of IV solution in 9 hours or less is so very much when little is being put out over that same period of time.
> 
> Ohi Joy


I hope the effects are short term and not that serious. It's good that you're keeping an eye on him.

Sam, I am glad you called for help--now just focus on getting back in the pink yourself!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


WOW! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wet, and thundery is the forecast, but can't grumble at high of 19 degrees. It is chilly right now though. Cables and bobbles are fun- there's lots of ways of doing bobbles, and I really like the effect. You do check out you-tube don't you?


If I had high of 19 I would think summer was here . I think it was about 14 here this afternoon but felt much colder because of the strong winds . I've tried cables and bobbles before when I was making all my practise squares . I like making different cables and I can manage bobbles , as for u tube I usually only use it if I'm stuck on something 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I had high of 19 I would think summer was here . I think it was about 14 here this afternoon but felt much colder because of the strong winds . I've tried cables and bobbles before when I was making all my practise squares . I like making different cables and I can manage bobbles , as for u tube I usually only use it if I'm stuck on something
> Sonja


Which of course will depend on how clear the instructions are!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No rain here in the north east of England but very windy and chilly . apparently there is a weather warning for unseasonable gale force winds on the way . Here comes the summer ❄
> The good thing about knitting. I have my first ever socks that I knit flat last year on my feet still going strong even though I only used dk yarn and my first and last adult cardi on so I'm nice and warm
> Sonja


Where did you get your pattern for the socks from, please?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which of course will depend on how clear the instructions are!!!


Sometimes they do read more complicated than they really are . Once you see someone actually do the stitch it's a lot easier 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nittergma please take care of your back. I along with many of us know about back pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sometimes they do read more complicated than they really are . Once you see someone actually do the stitch it's a lot easier
> Sonja


That certainly is true- some have a knack of clear explanation, and some are very hard to decipher.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet they did. i just thought yours was better since you didn't need to bend down as you would with the crates. don't want anything else needing fixed. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam they may have lined it with landscape fabic; that's what I did. Allows for drainage but held in the soil mixture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mary - were the outside "wrappers" icing? i loved the presentation. --- sam



pacer said:


> The cakes were regular cakes. They were certainly different in their display but wonderful cakes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope that is temporary for both your sakes - tons of healing energy to continually surround him in healing goodness and lots of soothing energy for you. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I'm hoping that some of the things I am seeing in him are simply the effects of the illness, meds, anesthesia,; but I am watching what may be signs of residual cognitive disfunction resulting from possible brain damage from the excessively low hydration. Six bags of IV solution in 9 hours or less is so very much when little is being put out over that same period of time.
> 
> Ohi Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Where did you get your pattern for the socks from, please?


It's a free pattern on ravelry called cobblestone road socks
Here is a link 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cobblestone-road-womens-socks
Hopefully it will work 
Sonja
Edit got it to work


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I know the weather is getting everyone down, but someone forgot to tell Mother Nature that this is the first of June....Summer in Glencoe Scotland


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope that is temporary for both your sakes - tons of healing energy to continually surround him in healing goodness and lots of soothing energy for you. --- sam


Joy my thoughts and good wishes are with you both x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> I know the weather is getting everyone down, but someone forgot to tell Mother Nature that this is the first of June....Summer in Glencoe Scotland


I'm stopping moaning about the wind and rain here. Please keep your lovely weather to yourselves 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glencoe is SOUTH of where my cousin Jean, that I am knitting the Guernsey for, lives!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

always someone


Swedenme said:


> I'm stopping moaning about the wind and rain here. Please keep your lovely weather to yourselves
> Sonja


Always someone worse eh?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glencoe is SOUTH of where my cousin Jean, that I am knitting the Guernsey for, lives!!!


north west of me


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> north west of me


aye!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello Carol! It is so nice to hear from you. You were going to receive a phone call this week if we didn't hear soon, but I figured you were busy getting the cottage open, and lots of visitors. Wow, ceiling/wiring renovations! I am glad there was little mess and only one skeleton.
> 
> I am back home, and back at Thursday knitting group. We are waiting for you to join us. Janet is in from PA. Phyllis has joined us here, and will be at KAP in August. It is a good day for chili. M took me out for breakfast. I am hoping he will take me out for dinner, too! Shhhh


~~~My plan is to be there on Thursday, weather permitting.

We have been "fighting" the starlings at the feeder. They come along and throw all the seed on the ground....and chase the other birds away. One day it took only 5 hours for them to empty the whole feeder....which usually lasts 3-4 days!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good to hear from you, Carol. I wondered how you were...someone had said you had computer problems. But sounds like you've had a lot to occupy you!
> Hope you can get 'Hal' under control and visit with us regularly!
> Junek


~~~Thanks, June. I am limping along. Back in Chicago I have a youngster (college kid) on "retainer"....he works for food - especially blueberry pie! Sometimes he can fix the computer remotely. He is busy with finals right now, so I hope to get some of his time soon and send "Hal" packing!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So good to hear from you Carol! I've had you on my mind since you've been missing but remembered you were heading soon to the OH house. Sounds like lot of work has been done and still in the works. You've been missed so hope the computer continues to work well.


~~~Thanks, Gwen. I missed the KTP folks, too. Just was out of time& energy....or computer capability. Very frustrating....I have fully joined the new technology! Do you remember days before cell phones...or Google? :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Spider, prayers from your DH.


~~~Ditto from me....healthy energies pouring his way!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> lots of rain today - lots of rain yesterday - we are very wet and cold today - i have turned on the heat.
> 
> everyone is at Alexis's graduation - i am not. in a moment of being really down and having a lot of trouble breathing i called for an ambulance so into the er i went. i tried to do it quietly so Heidi would not hear - however - alexis heard it and woke her up. we were there about two hours - got an iv steroid - and scrips for an antibiotic and another steroid and another neb treatment - which i can't think of now for some reason since i have taken it before. Heidi had to go home and pick up my portable air tank and home i cam. i could have stayed but i was so on edge - my breathing had quieted down - my vitals were well within the excellent - onygen level was 95 - it would have been pretty hard to convince anyone i should be there. so i came home -- did another breathing treatment and went to bed. slept like the dead this morning Heidi told be i looked totally wasted and that i was not going anywhere. when Heidi sets her foot down there is really no arguing with her - something she inherited from her mother. sad to say. so here i am - not feeling too bed but very little energy. need to find me something to eat - heath brought be hot oatmeat and coffee in bed - am i lucky or what?
> 
> ...


~~~Glad you are back to more normal....sorry you missed the graduation ceremony. Ask Lexie to summarize the speeches for you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glencoe is SOUTH of where my cousin Jean, that I am knitting the Guernsey for, lives!!!


Then I think you can rest assured she will get fantastic use of it! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Then I think you can rest assured she will get fantastic use of it! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: She and I both reckon so!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well we are now being bombarded by hailstone as well as torrential rain all the front is flooded 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


Absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well we are now being bombarded by hailstone as well as torrential rain all the front is flooded
> Sonja


Stay safe. Its raining here and very windy x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We are wet and windy too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I know the weather is getting everyone down, but someone forgot to tell Mother Nature that this is the first of June....Summer in Glencoe Scotland


Now that's just plain silly :wink:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We have just had very heavy rain and a short power cut. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sonja, glad yor son was ok at college :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


It is gorgeous and more significantly is that you are getting better and able to do the things that you enjoy. So happy for you as you continue to recover.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a busy day. KnitWIt here this morning and then singing practice. Did a few more dorset buttons, the singleton variation and got them framed up.

stopped taking pain killers inthe day for a dew days now and knee is doing ok. Walking much better without crutches around the house.

Hope everyone having wild and windy weather stays safe x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Sonja, glad yor son was ok at college :thumbup:


Thank you Josephine . It was such a relief when he came through the door and as he chatted about what he had been up to , he seemed more relaxed too 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely look for it.. thanks Sonja. said son will be fine - sending you tons of positive energy - i know how hard this must be fore you - keep the faith and remember we always have your back. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My son has gone back to college this morning and I'm officially a nervous wreck . I wish it was 5 pm already .has an exam tomorrow so has to see if he's missed anything important .
> 
> Sam I know you like thewhoot site have you seen the fun photo booth on today's .I think it's brilliant
> Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Josephine . It was such a relief when he came through the door and as he chatted about what he had been up to , he seemed more relaxed too
> Sonja


Probably being back in a routine will be better for him and you x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - i have been up and down today - waiting for the drugs to take effect - which they would bring some energy also. i did move my nebulizer back in beside the kitchen sink where it always had been - that way i can clean it every time i use it. i had put it beside the computer so i did't need to get up. think it will do me good to get up move - using energy is supposed to build energy - right. --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry - i have been up and down today - waiting for the drugs to take effect - which they would bring some energy also. i did move my nebulizer back in beside the kitchen sink where it always had been - that way i can clean it every time i use it. i had put it beside the computer so i did't need to get up. think it will do me good to get up move - using energy is supposed to build energy - right. --- sam


Right, get better quickly :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> mary - were the outside "wrappers" icing? i loved the presentation. --- sam


The outside wraps were actually fabric loosely attached to the cakes so the frosting was not damaged.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually - had i gotten away i think i would have been in line for one of my own come to Jesus talks. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Did you really think you would get away with an ambulance coming for you and no-one hearing? I must say I agree with Heidi that going would not have been wise. Do hope that having caught the problem early it doesn't cause any more problems.
> Congrats to Alexia on her gradualtion- I do though understand why you are disappointed at missing it, a shame you couldn't have the incident 24 hours later!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful shawl anges - just perfect - and the beads just add so much - are these to be Christmas presents this year? who are the lucky recipients? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations to Alexis, Sam. Take extra care of yourself. 
Sonja, great to hear your son did ok today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - have my fingers crossed that the garden will not look as bad as you think it will. sending you lots of positive energy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope all goes well with your DS at school today & tomorrow. I suppose with the time change between us he will be home by now.
> 
> Well, yesterday I was praying we would get some rain, boy did we get a storm, about 1" of rain in less than an hour but the" great white combine" (hail) came with it too. The yard was completely white with marble sized hail. I want to cry as the flowers I just set out look like someone took a weed whacker to them. Fortunately the crops are not up high enough for it to have caused much damage. I've yet to go down to the garden to see what's left of the tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers & watermelon plants I sat out. We were without power for 14 hours. The joys of living in rural Saskatchewan in summer. Our power infrastructure needs major upgrades because of all the oilfield facilities in our area it is running at maximum capacity & any little problem causes outages. This was a large area that was out.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sonja - where did you find the pattern for the flat socks - i suppose you seam them up the front. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No rain here in the north east of England but very windy and chilly . apparently there is a weather warning for unseasonable gale force winds on the way . Here comes the summer ❄
> The good thing about knitting. I have my first ever socks that I knit flat last year on my feet still going strong even though I only used dk yarn and my first and last adult cardi on so I'm nice and warm
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Sonja - where did you find the pattern for the flat socks - i suppose you seam them up the front. --- sam


Keep going Sam I posted the link in reply to Martina
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie - hope the crops survive and that the freezer food is still good. So much going on these days.

Sam - keep getting better or we will all come and do a unison "come to Jesus" talk with you.

Sonja - glad to hear son's day at school was uneventful---breathe....

Hope the weather clears up for all...the wind and rain is what we had all weekend and it's still too cool today.

Had workmen in the house all day...felt like a visitor in my own home and stayed pretty much out of the way in the office.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no - that is not nice of mother nature - i wonder how close that is to where kate lives - not that she would mind since she is floating around on the warm Mediterranian - my spell check is not helping me here .can't get the spelling right. --- sam



agnescr said:


> I know the weather is getting everyone down, but someone forgot to tell Mother Nature that this is the first of June....Summer in Glencoe Scotland


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures tami - love the woodpeckers. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~My plan is to be there on Thursday, weather permitting.
> 
> We have been "fighting" the starlings at the feeder. They come along and throw all the seed on the ground....and chase the other birds away. One day it took only 5 hours for them to empty the whole feeder....which usually lasts 3-4 days!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it certainly was less stressful. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Gwen. I missed the KTP folks, too. Just was out of time& energy....or computer capability. Very frustrating....I have fully joined the new technology! Do you remember days before cell phones...or Google? :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Stopping in for a quick minute before starting dinner.

Reminder!!! Today is the deadline for KAP registration. If you are interested, even possibly, please either send me a PM, or email me at [email protected] I hope to see a lot of you there. It is so much fun!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they had five valedictorians and one salutorian (?) and lexi and a yellow tassle and a yellow braided rope around for graduation with honors. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Glad you are back to more normal....sorry you missed the graduation ceremony. Ask Lexie to summarize the speeches for you!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> they had five valedictorians and one salutorian (?) and lexi and a yellow tassle and a yellow braided rope around for graduation with honors. --- sam


Well done Alexis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just spoke very briefly with Zoe[5mmdpn's], she is in the middle of the Allergy season, her dad is doing very well- being taken care of by the Rest Home, but also her computer and phone lines are playing up, and when I tried again because we were cut off, it went through to message. So I left a message for her to say that we do still remember her, and hoping that her Mom is well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's what I do but the ad only give address no phone number and address has always been to a closed GPS not that it would have made any {re: finding pallets)


The address listed might not have been for a place that made the pallets, but one that had used ones for sale, after having gotten something shipped on them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm hoping that some of the things I am seeing in him are simply the effects of the illness, meds, anesthesia,; but I am watching what may be signs of residual cognitive disfunction resulting from possible brain damage from the excessively low hydration. Six bags of IV solution in 9 hours or less is so very much when little is being put out over that same period of time.
> 
> Ohi Joy


Keeping Don, and you, in my prayers, still. That does seem like an extreme amount of saline solution in that amount of time. I hope it is just residual effects of the illness and meds.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Tami, got that scanned and emailed, hopefully it went all the way through.


Got it! Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lets pray that for everyones sake as well as getting stronger he also stops being a pain to live with!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I never thought of that one Sam . You are really good at temptation :XD:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Never used that, I use a small plastic paint thing, you know, the white plastic tray with large dimples to hold paint with the largest colour amount needed in the middle.


A plastic paint pallet! I have used those also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son has gone back to college this morning and I'm officially a nervous wreck . I wish it was 5 pm already .has an exam tomorrow so has to see if he's missed anything important .
> 
> Sam I know you like thewhoot site have you seen the fun photo booth on today's .I think it's brilliant
> Sonja


Sending prayers your way. Probably by now, your DS is home and just fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


Oh, that is simple beautiful! And you are working on it with your eye problems? Bless you! That makes it all the more special.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohio Joy...Sorry to hear that Don may have suffered too much from dehydration. Continue to remain strong for your family, but come here to vent anytime you need to. We know you are a fine, Christian woman enduring a lot right now. Hugs to you and Don.

Julie...Thanks for the update on Zoe. When is your holiday scheduled for? Have the rains caused any flooding near your home?

Tami...I am getting excited to hear how many people are coming to KAP. Many thanks to you and your helpers for planning this wonderful activity. 

Sam...Hoping you are gaining some strength with the new medicines fighting the bad germs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm stopping moaning about the wind and rain here. Please keep your lovely weather to yourselves
> Sonja


Be glad you're not getting 10 inches of rain in 3 weeks like some of the poor people in Texas.
We had a high temperature of 93 F today with humidity up the wazoo!! Felt like 100+F. And summer isn't even here yet!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Ohio Joy...Sorry to hear that Don may have suffered too much from dehydration. Continue to remain strong for your family, but come here to vent anytime you need to. We know you are a fine, Christian woman enduring a lot right now. Hugs to you and Don.
> 
> Julie...Thanks for the update on Zoe. When is your holiday scheduled for? Have the rains caused any flooding near your home?
> 
> ...


Next month (July). If there has been flooding it has been nothing serious- I tried to listen to the news but the static was so bad, I gave up!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, June. I am limping along. Back in Chicago I have a youngster (college kid) on "retainer"....he works for food - especially blueberry pie! Sometimes he can fix the computer remotely. He is busy with finals right now, so I hope to get some of his time soon and send "Hal" packing!


It's always good to have a computer guru who works for food or nothing. Thank goodness, my son is my guru!! And he works for free!
I'm just computer literate enough to make a mess if I'm not very careful!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Gwen. I missed the KTP folks, too. Just was out of time& energy....or computer capability. Very frustrating....I have fully joined the new technology! Do you remember days before cell phones...or Google? :lol:


I sure do....working at the library with the hours of filing in the card catalog. The branch I worked at in our city library system was the first public library to go online. It seems like a million years ago. The computer department of the city was learning as they go. We found that out when 3 months after we'd entered all of our library patrons in the computer and had entered books for 5 months and the system crashed....no back-up!! It was basically learn as you go.
Our branch manager did NOT trust the computer and had kept everyone of the patrons' forms alphabetized in boxes under a table in her office. Smart thinking since we had to enter every one of them again!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a busy day. KnitWIt here this morning and then singing practice. Did a few more dorset buttons, the singleton variation and got them framed up.
> 
> stopped taking pain killers inthe day for a dew days now and knee is doing ok. Walking much better without crutches around the house.
> 
> Hope everyone having wild and windy weather stays safe x


Sounds like my area is the only place having hot and dry weather!!
I sure hope we get some of the rain they're predicting for tomorrow.
Praying everyone stays safe in the wild weather!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope all goes well with your DS at school today & tomorrow. I suppose with the time change between us he will be home by now.
> 
> Well, yesterday I was praying we would get some rain, boy did we get a storm, about 1" of rain in less than an hour but the" great white combine" (hail) came with it too. The yard was completely white with marble sized hail. I want to cry as the flowers I just set out look like someone took a weed whacker to them. Fortunately the crops are not up high enough for it to have caused much damage. I've yet to go down to the garden to see what's left of the tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers & watermelon plants I sat out. We were without power for 14 hours. The joys of living in rural Saskatchewan in summer. Our power infrastructure needs major upgrades because of all the oilfield facilities in our area it is running at maximum capacity & any little problem causes outages. This was a large area that was out.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, I am glad you got some rain, but dislike that you got the hail with it. That is the first time I have ever heard it called "the great white combine"! And I have family who farm! I hope there wasn't as much damage as you think there is. Do you have a generator for when the power is out? We have only had to use ours a couple of times for power outages, but thankful we have them. We do use them for the RV when we don't have electric hook up. We actually have 4 of them. We were told by our neighbors when we moved in that we needed one, because if our power went, it was usually out hours. We have been here since July 1991 and only used the one we bought then about 3 times. When mom and dad were able to camp, but dad couldn't breathe in the humidity, we split the cost of a small portable Honda EU3000. It is quiet, and uses very little gas. It runs at an idle until power is needed, then accelerates. If we are careful, we can run the air conditioning in the RV with it, if we don't run anything else that draws a lot of power such as the microwave, coffee pot or oven. We have a big one on board the RV which is a gas hog, and noisy. And when we bought the house next door, there was a good sale at Rural King, so we bought one for over there. Just in case.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh Bonnie I'm so sorry , all that hard work , why could it not have just been a lovely long gentle rain . I hope you can salvage some of your plants and to be without power too . Did your frozen foods stay frozen ?
> Here I'm back to breathing normally as son is home
> I am now eating comfort food as middle son brought chocolate
> Sonja


I am glad your DS made it thru the day with no problems. You go right ahead and eat that chocolate! You deserve it. Middle son knew just what you needed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your son is home & all is well for the moment. How's DHs leg?
> 
> The freezer stayed cold enough so not a problem. We plugged the fridge into the generator. We have been planning to buy a bigger generator but just haven't done it yet. We talk about it every time we have a long outage but then forget about it, but I think I will push the issue.
> The garden has ruts washed in it & some of the tomatoes & peppers are beaten within an inch of their life. I'll wait a few days & see it I have to go shopping :roll: Some of the flowers look worse, just stems left. Seem like here it's either no rain or a torrent now days.


I am sorry the plants took such a beating. Did the rain put the fire out? Yes, it's time to push the second generator!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husbands legs better still all bruised but not hurting when he walks . Youngest is a lot more relaxed now . I think he was more worried than he said about going back to college
> Good news about your fridge / freezer but the poor plants , maybe some of your flowers will start growing more shoots from the roots again
> Sonja


Sonja, can you get Arnica ointment there? If so, get some and gently rub it into the bruises on your DH's leg. It will help them heal faster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, can you get Arnica ointment there? If so, get some and gently rub it into the bruises on your DH's leg. It will help them heal faster.


For that matter Arnica pillules would help too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I know the weather is getting everyone down, but someone forgot to tell Mother Nature that this is the first of June....Summer in Glencoe Scotland


Oh, my! And I was/am unhappy with our high of 52°F (16C?). Guess I will be happy with it.

Our total rainfall since Thursday evening is 3". M emptied the rain gauge after breakfast yesterday @ 2 1/4", and there is an additional 3/4" in it now. We did need it, and it was a fairly gentle rain, except for windy, but we didn't need that much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My plan is to be there on Thursday, weather permitting.
> 
> We have been "fighting" the starlings at the feeder. They come along and throw all the seed on the ground....and chase the other birds away. One day it took only 5 hours for them to empty the whole feeder....which usually lasts 3-4 days!


I love the photos. Dislike the Starlings. Can we say target practice? Well, think it anyway. Hopefully you can scare them away, or they will go away on their own. We have had one sitting in the top of the Dogwood tree by the front door, giving us heck every time we walk out of the garage. The other day, it screeched at me all the way to the mail box and back.

I look forward to seeing you Thursday! I don't know if Amber will bring the kids or not, but wait until you see little Arianna! 16 months already.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, June. I am limping along. Back in Chicago I have a youngster (college kid) on "retainer"....he works for food - especially blueberry pie! Sometimes he can fix the computer remotely. He is busy with finals right now, so I hope to get some of his time soon and send "Hal" packing!


What are you using for Anti-virus and Malware software? That could be part of the problem.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well we are now being bombarded by hailstone as well as torrential rain all the front is flooded
> Sonja


Hope it isn't too bad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> We have just had very heavy rain and a short power cut. Stay safe everyone.


My goodness! I didn't think all of our rain had had time to cross the Atlantic yet. This spring weather is really crazy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually - had i gotten away i think i would have been in line for one of my own come to Jesus talks. lol --- sam


 :lol: :lol: Yes, you would have been. And not only from Heidi and Gary! It would have been from the whole of the TP also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> they had five valedictorians and one salutorian (?) and lexi and a yellow tassle and a yellow braided rope around for graduation with honors. --- sam


Well done Alexis! Congratulations again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Ohio Joy...Sorry to hear that Don may have suffered too much from dehydration. Continue to remain strong for your family, but come here to vent anytime you need to. We know you are a fine, Christian woman enduring a lot right now. Hugs to you and Don.
> 
> Julie...Thanks for the update on Zoe. When is your holiday scheduled for? Have the rains caused any flooding near your home?
> 
> ...


Mary, we are at approximately 26-30 including guests. I haven't checked my other email since supper, so I don't know if I have anyone new. I am sure hoping so! But, if not, we will still have a wonderful time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I sure do....working at the library with the hours of filing in the card catalog. The branch I worked at in our city library system was the first public library to go online. It seems like a million years ago. The computer department of the city was learning as they go. We found that out when 3 months after we'd entered all of our library patrons in the computer and had entered books for 5 months and the system crashed....no back-up!! It was basically learn as you go.
> Our branch manager did NOT trust the computer and had kept everyone of the patrons' forms alphabetized in boxes under a table in her office. Smart thinking since we had to enter every one of them again!!
> JuneK


Well, you did have back up, just not computer back up :lol: But I do understand that. My arthritis Dr. is not very happy that the gov't is making them go totally computer records. He doesn't trust the computers. He is following mandates, but also keeping paper charts. I am glad he is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For that matter Arnica pillules would help too.


True, I just haven't seen anything but the gel/cream/ointment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am caught up. Now if I could just find my KAP notebook...... I have searched everywhere. I had it last week in the RV, but it isn't there or in the house. Darn, I need the notes that are in it! Ah well, it will turn up. Rookie, it may be a few more days before I can answer your questions. Sorry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am caught up. Now if I could just find my KAP notebook...... I have searched everywhere. I had it last week in the RV, but it isn't there or in the house. Darn, I need the notes that are in it! Ah well, it will turn up. Rookie, it may be a few more days before I can answer your questions. Sorry.


And, not to worry about the notes/questions -- we'll figure it out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sonja, glad your son did well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, not to worry about the notes/questions -- we'll figure it out.


Thanks. It does have some notes I need besides answers to your questions, but it will turn up. I just hope sooner rather than later!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ringo in his new back garden.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo in his new back garden.


Does that mean his fence is finished? Yay! Ringo will be much happier now. I can see why you are worried about those steps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Does that mean his fence is finished? Yay! Ringo will be much happier now. I can see why you are worried about those steps.


Yes the fence is up- there is three more steps than you can see in the photo, and you can't see just how deep the bottom one is- I do it only if vital! He is a very much happier boy, if still a hungry one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes the fence is up- there is three more steps than you can see in the photo, and you can't see just how deep the bottom one is- I do it only if vital! He is a very much happier boy, if still a hungry one!


I am glad you only use those steps if you absolutely have to. Aren't they always hungry?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you only use those steps if you absolutely have to. Aren't they always hungry?


Especially when neutered, but it does seem to be a Corgi propensity- over-weight!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when neutered, but it does seem to be a Corgi propensity- over-weight!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Need some prayers and support. My DH was diagnosed with RA on Friday. He is really hurting as you all may understand. We know this is a long haul and no quick answers or fixes, we have lots of friends with it, but any advice I would love to read. Especially concerning diet. If that even helps.
> It is always something but as long as I don't hear the word cancer anywhere along the way.
> Hugs to all. Need to get back to closet organizing


Prayers coming your way.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is so beautiful. The colour is lovely. What pattern is it? What yarn did you use. Sorry I am plain nosey!!


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Got it! Thanks


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening all, I'm headed to bed, thought my eye appointment was 8am today, well, it's 8am tomorrow, and Marla and I have been running since, well until about 4pm or so. We got a call from my uncle that he needed to go to the hospital in Scottsbluff, well it turned out that he needed to go to the eye clinic that does his macular degen, not the hospital, he was in there for almost 3 hours, they gave him a shot in each eye, the doc that he sees here that also works at that clinic, sent him there today after examining him, I guess she felt he needed the shots right away, so I'm glad that we were here so we could take him. David made it home tonight and grilled steaks, so now I'm pooped and headed to bed, will get caught up (hopefully) tomorrow. 
Prayers and hugs to all in need of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening all, I'm headed to bed, thought my eye appointment was 8am today, well, it's 8am tomorrow, and Marla and I have been running since, well until about 4pm or so. We got a call from my uncle that he needed to go to the hospital in Scottsbluff, well it turned out that he needed to go to the eye clinic that does his macular degen, not the hospital, he was in there for almost 3 hours, they gave him a shot in each eye, the doc that he sees here that also works at that clinic, sent him there today after examining him, I guess she felt he needed the shots right away, so I'm glad that we were here so we could take him. David made it home tonight and grilled steaks, so now I'm pooped and headed to bed, will get caught up (hopefully) tomorrow.
> Prayers and hugs to all in need of them.


Sleep well!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I know the weather is getting everyone down, but someone forgot to tell Mother Nature that this is the first of June....Summer in Glencoe Scotland


I guess I should quit whining, at least we don't have snow. Hope you get nicer weather soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess I should quit whining, at least we don't have snow. Hope you get nicer weather soon.


Bonnie, you were not whining you were venting, very understandably because all your hard work might be for nought.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well we are now being bombarded by hailstone as well as torrential rain all the front is flooded
> Sonja


Oh! No, hope it doesn't wreck your flowers sounds like you are getting what we got yesterday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry the plants took such a beating. Did the rain put the fire out? Yes, it's time to push the second generator!


I don't think they got enough rain to put the fire out but maybe slow it down some.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Julie - your keeping up with our members is appreciated. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just spoke very briefly with Zoe[5mmdpn's], she is in the middle of the Allergy season, her dad is doing very well- being taken care of by the Rest Home, but also her computer and phone lines are playing up, and when I tried again because we were cut off, it went through to message. So I left a message for her to say that we do still remember her, and hoping that her Mom is well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lot of bending to keep the poop cleaned up - i have filled many a plastic bag from my yard and when we went for walks. one of those happy little jobs when you have a dog. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo in his new back garden.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> a lot of bending to keep the poop cleaned up - i have filled many a plastic bag from my yard and when we went for walks. one of those happy little jobs when you have a dog. --- sam


I am afraid that must wait until I get the ramp!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Thank you for update on Zoe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Thank you for update on Zoe.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds like you had a well deserved relaxing, if energetic, afternoon!


It was, I joined the facebook group as a result so I can be invited to other paddles. Mind you, if I see that woman and her 5 friends are coming, I will not go. To me, a group paddle means the group stays somewhat together, not part of the group racing off away from the rest. I am also going to check out a nearby lake and see if I can organise a group paddle on it. I think this one has some geocaches so that will be part of the fun.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Spider said:


> Need some prayers and support. My DH was diagnosed with RA on Friday. He is really hurting as you all may understand. We know this is a long haul and no quick answers or fixes, we have lots of friends with it, but any advice I would love to read. Especially concerning diet. If that even helps.
> It is always something but as long as I don't hear the word cancer anywhere along the way.
> Hugs to all. Need to get back to closet organizing


Ouch, my sympathies to your DH. At least you have some answers and can now slowly find a workable management regime/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo in his new back garden.


Great to see him :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Check you local lumber yard, here they always have them to give away.


Can usually find them stacked and unprotected at the back of most shops.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great bird photos, Camaliza :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful shawl anges - just perfect - and the beads just add so much - are these to be Christmas presents this year? who are the lucky recipients? --- sam


they are indeed Christmas presents Sam..for DD's DIL and GD's plus 1 for me so 7 in total plus all the socks


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh no - that is not nice of mother nature - i wonder how close that is to where kate lives - not that she would mind since she is floating around on the warm Mediterranian - my spell check is not helping me here .can't get the spelling right. --- sam


think about 120 miles Sam by road no idea as the crow fly s


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> they had five valedictorians and one salutorian (?) and lexi and a yellow tassle and a yellow braided rope around for graduation with honors. --- sam


Bet you are all so proud of her well done Alexis :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just spoke very briefly with Zoe[5mmdpn's], she is in the middle of the Allergy season, her dad is doing very well- being taken care of by the Rest Home, but also her computer and phone lines are playing up, and when I tried again because we were cut off, it went through to message. So I left a message for her to say that we do still remember her, and hoping that her Mom is well.


I often wondered how she was doing thanks for update x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love the photos. Dislike the Starlings. Can we say target practice? Well, think it anyway. Hopefully you can scare them away, or they will go away on their own. We have had one sitting in the top of the Dogwood tree by the front door, giving us heck every time we walk out of the garage. The other day, it screeched at me all the way to the mail box and back.
> 
> I look forward to seeing you Thursday! I don't know if Amber will bring the kids or not, but wait until you see little Arianna! 16 months already.


Tami I am with you as regards starlings they chase all the wee birds away strip the feeders and fatballs..just the thugs of the bird world i would wipe them all out


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo in his new back garden.


He is looking great Julie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are going to have some busy hands for a while. how many pairs of socks are you going to knit? --- sam



agnescr said:


> they are indeed Christmas presents Sam..for DD's DIL and GD's plus 1 for me so 7 in total plus all the socks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope all goes well with your DS at school today & tomorrow. I suppose with the time change between us he will be home by now.
> 
> Well, yesterday I was praying we would get some rain, boy did we get a storm, about 1" of rain in less than an hour but the" great white combine" (hail) came with it too. The yard was completely white with marble sized hail. I want to cry as the flowers I just set out look like someone took a weed whacker to them. Fortunately the crops are not up high enough for it to have caused much damage. I've yet to go down to the garden to see what's left of the tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers & watermelon plants I sat out. We were without power for 14 hours. The joys of living in rural Saskatchewan in summer. Our power infrastructure needs major upgrades because of all the oilfield facilities in our area it is running at maximum capacity & any little problem causes outages. This was a large area that was out.
> 
> ...


And we just said how hard farming must be- but I ssume the most importnat thing overall is that the crops are OK. WHile losing your flowers and veggies is a big lose I assume it is not as serious as the crops. But after all that work you went to what a real shame it is.
WHile our scripts are valid for 12 months regular scripts only give 6 months supply so 6 monthly visits are necessary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We have had the coldest start to winter for 30 years. This morning it was only 2.8 which is a cold morning for us even in the middle of winter- though we will get some colder. But the days while low temperatures are lovley and sunny so we don't notice that it is so cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you may not drink guiness but you need to watch their ten million dollar advertisement shot in argentina. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/tipping-point.htm?utm_source=nl


That was worth watching Thanks Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they had five valedictorians and one salutorian (?) and lexi and a yellow tassle and a yellow braided rope around for graduation with honors. --- sam


Congrats indeed to Alexis.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are going to have some busy hands for a while. how many pairs of socks are you going to knit? --- sam


10 pairs Sam ..on pair no 4


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Long night ahead here, just sent 15yo heart kid niece off to hospital with chest pain. DSF went with her and her mother is standing by for news and whether or not she is needed at hospital. Nothing more scary than a kid almost screeching in pain and grabbing at her chest. Sat her down and called her brother and DSF and asked DSF to call ambulance. Took a long 10 minutes for it to arrive, even with lights and siren for run. Now for the hard part, the wait for news. Alexsi and doc are in planning stage of her next valve replacement, planning for it to be done during long summer hols. Before anyone asks, DS is on Macleay Island, packing up that house, preparing to move back here.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Well have finished first Christmas shawl only 5 more to do, will all be the same pattern but different yarn and beads,bit fiddly with eye but getting easier.
> have a good day folks x


Lovely, what yarn is that?

Edit, should have read a little further as someone else asked that question.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Long night ahead here, just sent 15yo heart kid niece off to hospital with chest pain. DSF went with her and her mother is standing by for news and whether or not she is needed at hospital. Nothing more scary than a kid almost screeching in pain and grabbing at her chest. Sat her down and called her brother and DSF and asked DSF to call ambulance. Took a long 10 minutes for it to arrive, even with lights and siren for run. Now for the hard part, the wait for news. Alexsi and doc are in planning stage of her next valve replacement, planning for it to be done during long summer hols. Before anyone asks, DS is on Macleay Island, packing up that house, preparing to move back here.


Keeping you and your neice in my thoughts, hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. It's been a wild and windy night here, the garden has had a good soaking and by the end of the week we are promised a heatwave! Typical British summer.

Well done Alexi.

Sam, I hope you are continuing to improve. 

Julia, nice photos of Ringo, be careful on those steps.

going to have a lazy day tooday.

Here's a photo if the latest dorset button..

Hugs to everyone


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Long night ahead here, just sent 15yo heart kid niece off to hospital with chest pain. DSF went with her and her mother is standing by for news and whether or not she is needed at hospital. Nothing more scary than a kid almost screeching in pain and grabbing at her chest. Sat her down and called her brother and DSF and asked DSF to call ambulance. Took a long 10 minutes for it to arrive, even with lights and siren for run. Now for the hard part, the wait for news. Alexsi and doc are in planning stage of her next valve replacement, planning for it to be done during long summer hols. Before anyone asks, DS is on Macleay Island, packing up that house, preparing to move back here.


Oh no that does not sound good. Praying that it is nothing significant.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought of you the other day--was driving by a place (I think it was a plant nursery or maybe a landscaping business?) and they had some out front with a "free" sign. I had no way to get them home nor a place to put them, otherwise, I'd have been pulling over!


Have roof racks and tie downs so if I ever decide to do something like this, I can get a pallet or two at a time to do so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great to see him :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma- I sent two of the photos to his breeder, though I've not yet heard back from her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I often wondered how she was doing thanks for update x


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> He is looking great Julie


He is enjoying life, so much more, now he has so much more freedom!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Gwen. I missed the KTP folks, too. Just was out of time& energy....or computer capability. Very frustrating....I have fully joined the new technology! Do you remember days before cell phones...or Google? :lol:


No, not sure I want to either.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> they had five valedictorians and one salutorian (?) and lexi and a yellow tassle and a yellow braided rope around for graduation with honors. --- sam


Proud Granddad moment. :-D Give her a congratulatory hug please and tell her well done.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh no that does not sound good. Praying that it is nothing significant.


Won't know for a while what it is or was caused by. It could be something as simple as the chest pain you get when you eat too fast, but the ECG the ambos did, did have a small anomily on it so, as stated, it is wait and see.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Proud Granddad moment. :-D Give her a congratulatory hug please and tell her well done.


From me to Sam .i know it's not the same but I'm sure someone took lots of pictures . Ask her to put her gown on and say a speech just for you 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Keeping you and your neice in my thoughts, hugs xx


As I will .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's been a wild and windy night here, the garden has had a good soaking and by the end of the week we are promised a heatwave! Typical British summer.
> 
> Well done Alexi.
> 
> ...


They are all beautiful Josephine . Are you all ready for Thursday ? 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are beautiful, Purple.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> A plastic paint pallet! I have used those also.


Prefer one of these to a piece of felt as the needle doesn't get stuck when picking up beads. Easy to pick up with needle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's been a wild and windy night here, the garden has had a good soaking and by the end of the week we are promised a heatwave! Typical British summer.
> 
> Well done Alexi.
> 
> ...


I avoid the steps if I possibly can, Purple! Hence I paid to mend the drier rather than having to rely on the outside line. Taking all possible steps not to use them, particularly with a load of wet washing! Ringo was barely cooperating with the photography- I hope to get better shots in time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when neutered, but it does seem to be a Corgi propensity- over-weight!


Have finally gotten 2 girls to understand when to feed what to the animals. Due to tight budget, the cats get soft food only at night, but have biscuits to graze on all day. The dogs are on one feed a day only, otherwise a certain cocker spaniel would be overweight. I do not deprive the animals but they do receive all the nutrients that they need to be healthy and happy and not gain excess weight. Also the little dog likes warm, wet kibble, so that can be given some nights for a change.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Good to see your Ringo so happy in his fenced yard. Prayers for those in trouble. Sam, need an update on how you are feeling. Off to work after a quick shower..today is PALS and BLS after work. Thanks for prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Have finally gotten 2 girls to understand when to feed what to the animals. Due to tight budget, the cats get soft food only at night, but have biscuits to graze on all day. The dogs are on one feed a day only, otherwise a certain cocker spaniel would be overweight. I do not deprive the animals but they do receive all the nutrients that they need to be healthy and happy and not gain excess weight. Also the little dog likes warm, wet kibble, so that can be given some nights for a change.


Ringo is allowed lots of vegetables when he begs, particularly when I am eating.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are all beautiful Josephine . Are you all ready for Thursday ?
> Sonja


The Bake Off is on Saturday and no I'm not ready, still have to finish my costume :shock:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have had the coldest start to winter for 30 years. This morning it was only 2.8 which is a cold morning for us even in the middle of winter- though we will get some colder. But the days while low temperatures are lovley and sunny so we don't notice that it is so cold.


Last night was about 7 here and tonight is forcast to be down further to 3. Dogs will be in tonight, little one in the laundry where he can do no damage (other than odour) and my girl with me. The cats will be fine in their cage, one is an exotic shorthair who loves the cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good to see your Ringo so happy in his fenced yard. Prayers for those in trouble. Sam, need an update on how you are feeling. Off to work after a quick shower..today is PALS and BLS after work. Thanks for prayers.


Thanks for jogging my memory, Joyce- I am a day out because of the holiday Monday!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is allowed lots of vegetables when he begs, particularly when I am eating.


The dogs get certain left overs as well, just careful of what one they get as we have alot of meals with onion included. Not much leftover vegetables with 6 people to feed. Will be different after house move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The dogs get certain left overs as well, just careful of what one they get as we have alot of meals with onion included. Not much leftover vegetables with 6 people to feed. Will be different after house move.


I restrict him mostly to spinach and broccoli.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

All caught up so I will get off for the night. Everyone stay safe and well. Sam, please ensure you take all necessary medication as you are an essential part of the KTP


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

About three rounds to go, on the Guernsey, and then I will photograph the progress, 362 stitches per round.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> The Bake Off is on Saturday and no I'm not ready, still have to finish my costume :shock:


I had June 4th in my head for some reason . I hope you are nearly finished are you going to share a picture 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's been a wild and windy night here, the garden has had a good soaking and by the end of the week we are promised a heatwave! Typical British summer.
> 
> Well done Alexi.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil wrote:
Oh no that does not sound good. Praying that it is nothing significant.


Won't know for a while what it is or was caused by. It could be something as simple as the chest pain you get when you eat too fast, but the ECG the ambos did, did have a small anomily on it so, as stated, it is wait and see.

Sending gentle hugs and saying prayers that she is okay.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Keeping you and your neice in my thoughts, hugs xx


Heather I hope your neice gets all the help she needs and is soon feeling well again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> sonja, glad your son did well.


Thank you Joy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Does that mean his fence is finished? Yay! Ringo will be much happier now. I can see why you are worried about those steps.


I agree about those steps . I wouldn't want to use them especially not in wet weather 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi am just jumping in quick with an update....mums confusion was improving well but now she has a urine infection :-( started antibiotics today. However this evening when I was there she was very agitated and shaking all over and breathing fast. Docs have rung me to say that they are doing more tests tonight.... chest xray, blood tests. One has come back something about oxygen levels low. ... They have given her small amount of morphine and she is very settled just now. They will call me again after the xray later tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness.....that was really something.


thewren said:


> you may not drink guiness but you need to watch their ten million dollar advertisement shot in argentina. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/tipping-point.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi am just jumping in quick with an update....mums confusion was improving well but now she has a urine infection :-( started antibiotics today. However this evening when I was there she was very agitated and shaking all over and breathing fast. Docs have rung me to say that they are doing more tests tonight.... chest xray, blood tests. One has come back something about oxygen levels low. ... They have given her small amount of morphine and she is very settled just now. They will call me again after the xray later tonight.


I hope they sort out her problem quickly. Urine infections can make people agitated. I hope you manage to get some rest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like mother nature is not playing nice......brrrrrrr!


agnescr said:


> I know the weather is getting everyone down, but someone forgot to tell Mother Nature that this is the first of June....Summer in Glencoe Scotland


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the bird pictures; especially the woodpecker. The twit blends in so well with the tree bark.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~My plan is to be there on Thursday, weather permitting.
> 
> We have been "fighting" the starlings at the feeder. They come along and throw all the seed on the ground....and chase the other birds away. One day it took only 5 hours for them to empty the whole feeder....which usually lasts 3-4 days!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pictures of Ringo exploring his new yard. He is such a sweet looking fellow. Those steps look a bit steep. Glad you have a handrail there.



Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo in his new back garden.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Sam, take care. Get well soon.


From me too..... Look after yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending healing prayers for your niece. 


busyworkerbee said:


> Long night ahead here, just sent 15yo heart kid niece off to hospital with chest pain. DSF went with her and her mother is standing by for news and whether or not she is needed at hospital. Nothing more scary than a kid almost screeching in pain and grabbing at her chest. Sat her down and called her brother and DSF and asked DSF to call ambulance. Took a long 10 minutes for it to arrive, even with lights and siren for run. Now for the hard part, the wait for news. Alexsi and doc are in planning stage of her next valve replacement, planning for it to be done during long summer hols. Before anyone asks, DS is on Macleay Island, packing up that house, preparing to move back here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi am just jumping in quick with an update....mums confusion was improving well but now she has a urine infection :-( started antibiotics today. However this evening when I was there she was very agitated and shaking all over and breathing fast. Docs have rung me to say that they are doing more tests tonight.... chest xray, blood tests. One has come back something about oxygen levels low. ... They have given her small amount of morphine and she is very settled just now. They will call me again after the xray later tonight.


Sorry to hear that Cathy . I hope the antibiotics start to to there job quickly and the doctors can find out what is causing the problems . Hope you and your mum get some rest tonight 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely buttons. If I can catch up with my knitting I will try to make some. Lately have been in a knitting slump but will get back on track soon enough.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's been a wild and windy night here, the garden has had a good soaking and by the end of the week we are promised a heatwave! Typical British summer.
> 
> Well done Alexi.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> excellent news sugar - tons of healing energy still wrapping around her to get her back in the pink real quick. tell her their are loads of prayers and good wishes coming to her from across the pond or i quess it would be from on top. --- sam


I will Sam and thankyou to everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, can you get Arnica ointment there? If so, get some and gently rub it into the bruises on your DH's leg. It will help them heal faster.


My daughter discovered Arnica a few months ago. I remembered everyone here talking about how great it was for burns and bruises. But no one had mentioned it would also help joint pain. When our arthritis acts up, we use it on the painful joint. My daughter burned her hand a few weeks ago and I suggested she use it. It was a pretty bad burn. It helped so much that later that day I asked her about it and the pain was gone and it never blistered.
It's a miracle ointment!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Purple , how did you do the black and white Dorset button, please? I am intrigued.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo in his new back garden.


I know he's happy he can go out without being on a leash!
Those steps look dangerous. Please be careful, Julie. I'd hate for you to fall!!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry she is now battling the urine infection. Keeping you and mom in prayer. This has been so stressful for you especially following the recent loss of your children's father. {{{HUGS}}}


sugarsugar said:


> Hi am just jumping in quick with an update....mums confusion was improving well but now she has a urine infection :-( started antibiotics today. However this evening when I was there she was very agitated and shaking all over and breathing fast. Docs have rung me to say that they are doing more tests tonight.... chest xray, blood tests. One has come back something about oxygen levels low. ... They have given her small amount of morphine and she is very settled just now. They will call me again after the xray later tonight.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I know he's happy he can go out without being on a leash!
> Those steps look dangerous. Please be careful, Julie. I'd hate for you to fall!!!
> Junek


Yes, he does look happy, but as June said the steps look very steep, so take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 34 and I am going to try to sleep. No news is good news... right?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Beautiful shawl,Agnes.


It sure is! So glad to hear that your eyes have improved. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's been a wild and windy night here, the garden has had a good soaking and by the end of the week we are promised a heatwave! Typical British summer.
> 
> Well done Alexi.
> 
> ...


They're really beautiful, Josephine. Seems like most days are lazy for me!! I'm like Sam...I need to find some energy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About three rounds to go, on the Guernsey, and then I will photograph the progress, 362 stitches per round.


I'm sure you're a much faster knitter than I am...when I have that many stitches to a round, it seems to take me forever to get around it even once!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think they got enough rain to put the fire out but maybe slow it down some.


I hope it helped, at least.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi am just jumping in quick with an update....mums confusion was improving well but now she has a urine infection :-( started antibiotics today. However this evening when I was there she was very agitated and shaking all over and breathing fast. Docs have rung me to say that they are doing more tests tonight.... chest xray, blood tests. One has come back something about oxygen levels low. ... They have given her small amount of morphine and she is very settled just now. They will call me again after the xray later tonight.


I'm so sorry, my dear. It sounds as if it's very up and down. I know it's worrying it is for you.
I'm keeping her and you in my prayers each day!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It was, I joined the facebook group as a result so I can be invited to other paddles. Mind you, if I see that woman and her 5 friends are coming, I will not go. To me, a group paddle means the group stays somewhat together, not part of the group racing off away from the rest. I am also going to check out a nearby lake and see if I can organise a group paddle on it. I think this one has some geocaches so that will be part of the fun.


I think like you do. If it is a group paddle, everyone should be fairly close to each other. Were they actually part of the group paddle, or just happened to leave at about the same time? Regardless, I am glad you had fun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is allowed lots of vegetables when he begs, particularly when I am eating.


I watch Trixie's weight as she would be one chubby cocker spaniel. She loves a carrot!!! She was sick last night and quite poorly but seems fine today. I am pleased about that 
:thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Tami I am with you as regards starlings they chase all the wee birds away strip the feeders and fatballs..just the thugs of the bird world i would wipe them all out


 :thumbup: We never used to get them, then all of a sudden the last 10 years or so, we have tons of them. This is the first year they have stayed up by the house, tho. And we can't see any nest that they would be upset we were close to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Tami I am with you as regards starlings they chase all the wee birds away strip the feeders and fatballs..just the thugs of the bird world i would wipe them all out


 :thumbup: We never used to get them, then all of a sudden the last 10 years or so, we have tons of them. This is the first year they have stayed up by the house, tho. And we can't see any nest that they would be upset we were close to.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi am just jumping in quick with an update....mums confusion was improving well but now she has a urine infection :-( started antibiotics today. However this evening when I was there she was very agitated and shaking all over and breathing fast. Docs have rung me to say that they are doing more tests tonight.... chest xray, blood tests. One has come back something about oxygen levels low. ... They have given her small amount of morphine and she is very settled just now. They will call me again after the xray later tonight.


Prayers coming her way and for you, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi am just jumping in quick with an update....mums confusion was improving well but now she has a urine infection :-( started antibiotics today. However this evening when I was there she was very agitated and shaking all over and breathing fast. Docs have rung me to say that they are doing more tests tonight.... chest xray, blood tests. One has come back something about oxygen levels low. ... They have given her small amount of morphine and she is very settled just now. They will call me again after the xray later tonight.


A urine infection can cause confusion in the elderly so hopefully this is all it is. But low oxygen sounds like it could be more. Praying that she can be calm and have a settled night-and peace for you too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Long night ahead here, just sent 15yo heart kid niece off to hospital with chest pain. DSF went with her and her mother is standing by for news and whether or not she is needed at hospital. Nothing more scary than a kid almost screeching in pain and grabbing at her chest. Sat her down and called her brother and DSF and asked DSF to call ambulance. Took a long 10 minutes for it to arrive, even with lights and siren for run. Now for the hard part, the wait for news. Alexsi and doc are in planning stage of her next valve replacement, planning for it to be done during long summer hols. Before anyone asks, DS is on Macleay Island, packing up that house, preparing to move back here.


I will keep her in my prayers. Hope everything is ok by now, and you have some answers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's been a wild and windy night here, the garden has had a good soaking and by the end of the week we are promised a heatwave! Typical British summer.
> 
> Well done Alexi.
> 
> ...


Lovely buttons Purple!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 34 and I am going to try to sleep. No news is good news... right?


Sleep well. If you are needed you will be called.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Won't know for a while what it is or was caused by. It could be something as simple as the chest pain you get when you eat too fast, but the ECG the ambos did, did have a small anomily on it so, as stated, it is wait and see.


How old is this DN? Is there a possibility that these are anxiety attacks? Tho I am not sure that they would cause an anomaly on the ECG. The girls have been thru so much. If it is something serious, I hope it is a relatively easy fix.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good to see your Ringo so happy in his fenced yard. Prayers for those in trouble. Sam, need an update on how you are feeling. Off to work after a quick shower..today is PALS and BLS after work. Thanks for prayers.


Sending good thoughts for you tests this afternoon!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> My daughter discovered Arnica a few months ago. I remembered everyone here talking about how great it was for burns and bruises. But no one had mentioned it would also help joint pain. When our arthritis acts up, we use it on the painful joint. My daughter burned her hand a few weeks ago and I suggested she use it. It was a pretty bad burn. It helped so much that later that day I asked her about it and the pain was gone and it never blistered.
> It's a miracle ointment!
> Junek


I'm going to look for it next time I go shopping 
It sounds as if it's very useful to have in 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi am just jumping in quick with an update....mums confusion was improving well but now she has a urine infection :-( started antibiotics today. However this evening when I was there she was very agitated and shaking all over and breathing fast. Docs have rung me to say that they are doing more tests tonight.... chest xray, blood tests. One has come back something about oxygen levels low. ... They have given her small amount of morphine and she is very settled just now. They will call me again after the xray later tonight.


Continued prayers for you both.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My daughter discovered Arnica a few months ago. I remembered everyone here talking about how great it was for burns and bruises. But no one had mentioned it would also help joint pain. When our arthritis acts up, we use it on the painful joint. My daughter burned her hand a few weeks ago and I suggested she use it. It was a pretty bad burn. It helped so much that later that day I asked her about it and the pain was gone and it never blistered.
> It's a miracle ointment!
> Junek


I had seen on face book to use egg white on burns. I was rather skeptical about it, but while making Christmas cookies, I found the thin spot in my oven mitt. I was making thumb prints, so I had egg whites in a dish. I stuck my finger it it for a minute, then went back to rolling the dough into balls for the thumb prints, dipping them in the egg whites and nuts. An hour later there wasn't even a red mark where I had burnt it! Wish I had known that 33 years ago when the oven rack and my hand met at pizza temperatures! I finally no longer have a scare there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi am just jumping in quick with an update....mums confusion was improving well but now she has a urine infection :-( started antibiotics today. However this evening when I was there she was very agitated and shaking all over and breathing fast. Docs have rung me to say that they are doing more tests tonight.... chest xray, blood tests. One has come back something about oxygen levels low. ... They have given her small amount of morphine and she is very settled just now. They will call me again after the xray later tonight.


I'm sorry that it's taking awhile to get your Mom stabilized...this happens often after surgery. Hope they get to the bottom of it quickly and that she's soon on her way to full recovery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am making dryer balls while waiting for the stores to open so I can run some errands. As it is just after 9, I guess it's about time to get moving. Stay out of trouble everyone. I'll be back later.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Good news, not the heart, possibly painful indigestion made worse by bad reaction to morphine for the pain. Have picked up and now going home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree about those steps . I wouldn't want to use them especially not in wet weather
> Sonja


The problem in the rain is more that I am so stiff, fortunately the surface of the concrete is fairly rough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi am just jumping in quick with an update....mums confusion was improving well but now she has a urine infection :-( started antibiotics today. However this evening when I was there she was very agitated and shaking all over and breathing fast. Docs have rung me to say that they are doing more tests tonight.... chest xray, blood tests. One has come back something about oxygen levels low. ... They have given her small amount of morphine and she is very settled just now. They will call me again after the xray later tonight.


Praying that it is the UTI causing this, and that it will quickly be under control. Always the wheels within wheels. I am glad you are sleeping in your own bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we just said how hard farming must be- but I ssume the most importnat thing overall is that the crops are OK. WHile losing your flowers and veggies is a big lose I assume it is not as serious as the crops. But after all that work you went to what a real shame it is.
> WHile our scripts are valid for 12 months regular scripts only give 6 months supply so 6 monthly visits are necessary.


Yes, much more important that crops come back. DH thinks they will come back but won't be as good as at first as some plants will die so the crop will be thinner.
We can get a maximum of 3 months prescriptions at a time but the doctor can write the prescription for 4 repeats of 3 months. We have only 4 doctors to serve s very large population so it's difficult enough to get an appointment without making relatively well people come in to get a new script.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the pictures of Ringo exploring his new yard. He is such a sweet looking fellow. Those steps look a bit steep. Glad you have a handrail there.


 :thumbup: Which, most of the time he is! Just if anything threatens me, he rushes to the defence! This includes all local cats, birds and other dogs. But when it is a dog, his tails wags mightily.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know he's happy he can go out without being on a leash!
> Those steps look dangerous. Please be careful, Julie. I'd hate for you to fall!!!
> Junek


He asks to go out on patrol quite regularly. 
I am very very careful with those steps. I really don't need a fall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, he does look happy, but as June said the steps look very steep, so take care.


Right now I was treating myself to some hazelnut butter, I was going to fetch him some of his treats- but he has hopped back up on the sheepskin, on the sofa, so I won't. I go down the steps only when absolutely necessary- in preference I use the front steps, unlock the gate in the fence, and go around. I hope to persuade them to build the ramp at the back, if they ever come to assess me, and my needs!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news, not the heart, possibly painful indigestion made worse by bad reaction to morphine for the pain. Have picked up and now going home.


Glad to hear that she'll be just fine with a little time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 34 and I am going to try to sleep. No news is good news... right?


Hoping you have managed to sleep, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm sure you're a much faster knitter than I am...when I have that many stitches to a round, it seems to take me forever to get around it even once!!
> Junek


This is where I find the motifs really help- it seems I zoom round. I have two markers with different colours so I know when I am going up a row on the charts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I watch Trixie's weight as she would be one chubby cocker spaniel. She loves a carrot!!! She was sick last night and quite poorly but seems fine today. I am pleased about that
> :thumbup:


I am glad she has recovered quickly! Ringo is quite partial to carrot- I usually grate it for him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news, not the heart, possibly painful indigestion made worse by bad reaction to morphine for the pain. Have picked up and now going home.


I'm glad it was nothing serious. 
Sounds like you had a nice time canoeing I'm glad you have found some " me" time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad it was nothing serious.
> Sounds like you had a nice time canoeing I'm glad you have found some " me" time


ditto


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, I hope the antibiotics kick the UTI quickly, they can cause so many problems in the elderly. Hopefully by morning the drugs will have had time to work & she will be improved. 

Julie, it's good you have alternate means to get into your back yard, those steps definitely look like something for you to avoid, a tumble on them would certainly not do your sore hip any good. Is your hip a little better these days? I haven't noticed you commenting on it recently.

Still cool here today, high to be 19C/66F, it's supposed to be really warm by Sunday, about time. It's amazing how much the grass "& trees have greened up since the rain. The lawn was getting crunchy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, I hope the antibiotics kick the UTI quickly, they can cause so many problems in the elderly. Hopefully by morning the drugs will have had time to work & she will be improved.
> 
> Julie, it's good you have alternate means to get into your back yard, those steps definitely look like something for you to avoid, a tumble on them would certainly not do your sore hip any good. Is your hip a little better these days? I haven't noticed you commenting on it recently.
> 
> Still cool here today, high to be 19C/66F, it's supposed to be really warm by Sunday, about time. It's amazing how much the grass "& trees have greened up since the rain. The lawn was getting crunchy.


 :thumbup: I guess the hip is a little less painful- I have cut out one dose of the Tylenol (Panadol) since I started taking the Deer Velvet the doctor recommended. I just notice my knees protesting each time I tackle the steps. But later this morning I will go to the Library, then the Phlebotomist is due, and in the afternoon my 'personal care' lady is due, so it will be quite a busy day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie, have you finished all the painting?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My other Brother, Alex, the older of the twins by ten minutes, at 60* North on the Orkney Islands, Westray. Horizontal rain and strong winds, but he says it was brilliant biking. Picture taken earlier today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad she has recovered quickly! Ringo is quite partial to carrot- I usually grate it for him.


My dog likes raw turnip . If I'm chopping it up she sits and stares at me till I give her a chunk . Definitely a weird dog 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My other Brother, Alex, the older of the twins by ten minutes, at 60* North on the Orkney Islands, Westray. Horizontal rain and strong winds, but he says it was brilliant biking. Picture taken earlier today.


Fantastic but very cold and wet!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, I hope the antibiotics kick the UTI quickly, they can cause so many problems in the elderly. Hopefully by morning the drugs will have had time to work & she will be improved.
> 
> Julie, it's good you have alternate means to get into your back yard, those steps definitely look like something for you to avoid, a tumble on them would certainly not do your sore hip any good. Is your hip a little better these days? I haven't noticed you commenting on it recently.
> 
> Still cool here today, high to be 19C/66F, it's supposed to be really warm by Sunday, about time. It's amazing how much the grass "& trees have greened up since the rain. The lawn was getting crunchy.


You are about 5 c warmer than we have been and that's without the wind chill but at least it's not raining yet but I think it's going to again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Fantastic but very cold and wet!!


I'd have been in the house behind him sat next to the fire 😄
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My dog likes raw turnip . If I'm chopping it up she sits and stares at me till I give her a chunk . Definitely a weird dog
> Sonja


 :thumbup: Not sure if I have tried him on turnip- but if I am eating it, it is Ringo food, in his opinion1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Fantastic but very cold and wet!!


My brother bikes around Canterbury in all weathers, but this would be the highest Latitude he has reached!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'd have been in the house behind him sat next to the fire 😄
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: Possibly the locals were! but not the crazy Colonials!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news, not the heart, possibly painful indigestion made worse by bad reaction to morphine for the pain. Have picked up and now going home.


Thank you for letting us know. I am glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My other Brother, Alex, the older of the twins by ten minutes, at 60* North on the Orkney Islands, Westray. Horizontal rain and strong winds, but he says it was brilliant biking. Picture taken earlier today.


Thank you for sharing. That is too cold and wet for me!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Prefer one of these to a piece of felt as the needle doesn't get stuck when picking up beads. Easy to pick up with needle.


I use a plastic take-away tray for my beads


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for sharing. That is too cold and wet for me!


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely buttons. If I can catch up with my knitting I will try to make some. Lately have been in a knitting slump but will get back on track soon enough.


Ni e and easy to do when you are having an off knitting phase xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Purple , how did you do the black and white Dorset button, please? I am intrigued.


These are all done in the same way. Cut a circle of fabric twice the size of the ring, draw it up, add a bit of stufging and blanket stitch around the edge, with the brown (looks black in the photo) and white one I added a hit of quilting. Cx


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've caught up reading...continuing to send good thoughts for all in need of healing. Good to have word of Zoe!

Purple, your Dorset buttons are fab! :thumbup:

Last night DD and I went and got two shelving units--one for her and one for me--and I got them put together. Usually I enjoy building things, but yesterday I had a headache from smelling tar all day (neighbor's getting a new roof), so I had to take some aspirins first and go slowly, but I got them done and upright. I've put the yarn up and some of the fabric and still have a few boxes to sort. It is looking and feeling a little more spacious in here, though, and we have a couple of things to move or get rid of. I figure I'll be more inclined to use things up if I have to look at the stuff on the shelves every day.

As a result, I've not knitted for a couple of days, but I do have things "brewing" in my head (as always). :XD:

Off to get a bit more done...hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for sharing. That is too cold and wet for me!


Julie, your brother, Alex, is sure braver than I....I would also be in the house beside the fire with knitting on my lap!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie, your brother, Alex, is sure braver than I....I would also be in the house beside the fire with knitting on my lap!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: I think he is thoroughly enjoying exploring our native country!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Guernsey progress:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey progress:


looking good Julie
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey progress:


Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> looking good Julie
> :thumbup:


Thank you Agnes! Considering I am working on 2.75 mm's it is knitting up satisfyingly fast.it is approaching 8 1/2 inches (21 cm's).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey progress:


That's looking really nice Julie . I really like all the different patterns . Must make it really interesting to knit .considering how many stitches you have on your needles it's progressing really well 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely work as always Julie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, prayers for your niece.
For some reason neither my iPad or Kindle can use home wifi. Took them to the library and they work fine. So it has to be something with McAir Book. Will call Apple when DH gets off Mac.
Went shopping yesterday and today just to see how I would hold up and get some last minute things Doing well.
Also wearing shoes I hav not worn much to see how they work. i am prone to blisters. They seem to be working. Packed new skin land moleskin just in case.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, prayers for your niece.
> For some reason neither my iPad or Kindle can use home wifi. Took them to the library and they work fine. So it has to be something with McAir Book. Will call Apple when DH gets off Mac.
> Went shopping yesterday and today just to see how I would hold up and get some last minute things Doing well.
> Also wearing shoes I hav not worn much to see how they work. i am prone to blisters. They seem to be working. Packed new skin land moleskin just in case.


I keep moleskin in my cosmetic bag for when on trips...I can get blisters from sandals! Glad that you're feeling well enough to get out and about and that it didn't tire you out very much.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow Julie, that is a beautiful gansey with such even precise knitting. Be proud.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, have you finished all the painting?


Oh!, I wish. This afternoon I sanded where the baseboards were in the living room & patched the dings. The old crappy baseboards are wider than the oak ones that are going on & the old ones had been glued down so when they came off it tore the gyprock so had to plaster those spots. It shouldn't take long to sand those spots then it will be ready to paint once the window is changed.
DS said last night he thinks he wants to wait until later or possibly next spring to paint the siding. I think he is sick of renovating & he wants to study for his next exam, only 2 left until he is all done his studies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My other Brother, Alex, the older of the twins by ten minutes, at 60* North on the Orkney Islands, Westray. Horizontal rain and strong winds, but he says it was brilliant biking. Picture taken earlier today.


Doesn't look like a fun day to be biking. He sure looks like you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are about 5 c warmer than we have been and that's without the wind chill but at least it's not raining yet but I think it's going to again
> Sonja


Doesn't seem like you are having much of a spring/summer either. That's much colder than normal isn't it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey progress:


Looks really good, love the colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's looking really nice Julie . I really like all the different patterns . Must make it really interesting to knit .considering how many stitches you have on your needles it's progressing really well
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja!
362 stitches on 2.75mm's makes a fairly dense fabric- but the motifs do seem to speed things up for me- mind you I have the math pretty much sussed now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely work as always Julie.


Thank you Martina! It would be lovely to see some of your handiwork too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow Julie, that is a beautiful gansey with such even precise knitting. Be proud.


Thank you, Joyce. I am keeping in mind your continuing exams!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That seems like a lot extra still to go. Glad you are slowing down a bit.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh!, I wish. This afternoon I sanded where the baseboards were in the living room & patched the dings. The old crappy baseboards are wider than the oak ones that are going on & the old ones had been glued down so when they came off it tore the gyprock so had to plaster those spots. It shouldn't take long to sand those spots then it will be ready to paint once the window is changed.
> DS said last night he thinks he wants to wait until later or possibly next spring to paint the siding. I think he is sick of renovating & he wants to study for his next exam, only 2 left until he is all done his studies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Doesn't look like a fun day to be biking. He sure looks like you.


I was thinking that he looks a lot like his younger twin, family resemblance I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks really good, love the colours.


Thanks Bonnie!
I am liking working the red- quite different from what I have been doing for myself!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got a call from one of the relatives, will I help make a seal costume for a school concert on Friday. No pattern just have to " wing it" I'm thinking I can make coveralls like I did for the GKs then add a face to the hood. What do you think? I'm thinking of using quilt batting as it will be only be used once why go to the expense of fancy fabric. Anyone got tips or ideas?

I finished knitting my sweater last night. I've not made a lacy sweater before. Should I block it before I sew it together or after?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got a call from one of the relatives, will I help make a seal costume for a school concert on Friday. No pattern just have to " wing it" I'm thinking I can make coveralls like I did for the GKs then add a face to the hood. What do you think? I'm thinking of using quilt batting as it will be only be used once why go to the expense of fancy fabric. Anyone got tips or ideas?
> 
> I finished knitting my sweater last night. I've not made a lacy sweater before. Should I block it before I sew it together or after?


Not sure, but possibly after.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved how the citizenry kept running along side. and the different things they used to tumble. --- sam



darowil said:


> That was worth watching Thanks Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear - that is a lot of socks - i should have gotten my order in earlier. lol --- sam



agnescr said:


> 10 pairs Sam ..on pair no 4


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo in his new back garden.


Hope he likes his new garden. How are you doing with the steps?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I saw that you were not well and missed the graduation. Hope you're feeling much better now. My nephew's graduation is coming up in a couple of weeks. Hopefully I'll be able to get a ticket to attend but I haven't heard yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful josephine - are they all dorset buttons? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's been a wild and windy night here, the garden has had a good soaking and by the end of the week we are promised a heatwave! Typical British summer.
> 
> Well done Alexi.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to you niece to wrap her up in warm healing energy. please let us know how she is . ---- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Long night ahead here, just sent 15yo heart kid niece off to hospital with chest pain. DSF went with her and her mother is standing by for news and whether or not she is needed at hospital. Nothing more scary than a kid almost screeching in pain and grabbing at her chest. Sat her down and called her brother and DSF and asked DSF to call ambulance. Took a long 10 minutes for it to arrive, even with lights and siren for run. Now for the hard part, the wait for news. Alexsi and doc are in planning stage of her next valve replacement, planning for it to be done during long summer hols. Before anyone asks, DS is on Macleay Island, packing up that house, preparing to move back here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Sam, are you feeling better today?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had my picture taken with her in cap and gown here at the house. she did not make any speeches but she did extremely well. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> From me to Sam .i know it's not the same but I'm sure someone took lots of pictures . Ask her to put her gown on and say a speech just for you
> Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Long night ahead here, just sent 15yo heart kid niece off to hospital with chest pain. DSF went with her and her mother is standing by for news and whether or not she is needed at hospital.


Hope all is well with your niece.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am feeling much better - thanks flyty1n - still can't walk great distances but it is coming. better every day. pals - bls? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Good to see your Ringo so happy in his fenced yard. Prayers for those in trouble. Sam, need an update on how you are feeling. Off to work after a quick shower..today is PALS and BLS after work. Thanks for prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending ton of healing energy to mum and soothing gentle energy to you. we are hear for you sugar - we got your back. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi am just jumping in quick with an update....mums confusion was improving well but now she has a urine infection :-( started antibiotics today. However this evening when I was there she was very agitated and shaking all over and breathing fast. Docs have rung me to say that they are doing more tests tonight.... chest xray, blood tests. One has come back something about oxygen levels low. ... They have given her small amount of morphine and she is very settled just now. They will call me again after the xray later tonight.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Martina! It would be lovely to see some of your handiwork too!


All I have done since being here are some blankets for the fish and chips babies, so when I get something nice done I will post a picture if I can remember how to do it.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

To All: A recent update, I've been very lazy and trying to be stress free...have oral surgery tomorrow and want my blood pressure to be at least normal. Truly want to get this overwith, no more rescheduling. Teeth have been out most of the day, consequently less of a headache. I'm counting on being headache free in a few days. Will keep you posted as I can...VA Sharon


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey progress:


Really very pretty.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: A recent update, I've been very lazy and trying to be stress free...have oral surgery tomorrow and want my blood pressure to be at least normal. Truly want to get this overwith, no more rescheduling. Teeth have been out most of the day, consequently less of a headache. I'm counting on being headache free in a few days. Will keep you posted as I can...VA Sharon


We will look forward to your return after you are recovered. Hope you start feeling better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: A recent update, I've been very lazy and trying to be stress free...have oral surgery tomorrow and want my blood pressure to be at least normal. Truly want to get this overwith, no more rescheduling. Teeth have been out most of the day, consequently less of a headache. I'm counting on being headache free in a few days. Will keep you posted as I can...VA Sharon


Crossing all my fingers, toes and eyes that all goes well for you tomorrow. Follow some breathing exercises and take bp meds early in the day. I'm hopeful that the surgery isn't lengthy and that you have someone to drive you home afterwards. Hoping that it's a quick recovery an that there are no more headaches for you.

Stop in when you are up to it to let us know how you're doing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...The sweater is coming along nicely. It will be a gift to be treasured. The back yard looks a bit challenging as well as the steps so do be careful. Ringo looks very content in the pictures.

I started working on a pair of lion mittens that Matthew thought I should knit. What was he thinking? I do hope they turn out. I am tired this evening so heading to bed early tonight.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey progress:


Julie, this is absolutely beautiful....your cousin is so lucky. I know she will love this!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: A recent update, I've been very lazy and trying to be stress free...have oral surgery tomorrow and want my blood pressure to be at least normal. Truly want to get this overwith, no more rescheduling. Teeth have been out most of the day, consequently less of a headache. I'm counting on being headache free in a few days. Will keep you posted as I can...VA Sharon


I've been keeping you in my prayers, Sharon!! I do hope and pray everything will go well tomorrow. What type of oral surgery are you having?
Let us know how you're doing when you feel up to it!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good to see your brother; you have a family resemblence for sure. He must be pretty fit to be out cycling. A bit foggy looking where he is.


Lurker 2 said:


> My other Brother, Alex, the older of the twins by ten minutes, at 60* North on the Orkney Islands, Westray. Horizontal rain and strong winds, but he says it was brilliant biking. Picture taken earlier today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I've been keeping you in my prayers, Sharon!! I do hope and pray everything will go well tomorrow. What type of oral surgery are you having?
> Let us know how you're doing when you feel up to it!
> Hugs,
> Junek


You are in my prayers too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The guernsey is beautiful. You are so talented.


Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey progress:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will continue to keep you in prayer Sharon especially throughout tomorrow. You have been battling this far too long.



vabchnonnie said:


> To All: A recent update, I've been very lazy and trying to be stress free...have oral surgery tomorrow and want my blood pressure to be at least normal. Truly want to get this overwith, no more rescheduling. Teeth have been out most of the day, consequently less of a headache. I'm counting on being headache free in a few days. Will keep you posted as I can...VA Sharon


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I think like you do. If it is a group paddle, everyone should be fairly close to each other. Were they actually part of the group paddle, or just happened to leave at about the same time? Regardless, I am glad you had fun.


They were supposed to be part of the group but were not that interested in the group paddle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope he likes his new garden. How are you doing with the steps?


I do the front steps, partly because if I were to fall, I would be able to raise one of my neighbours to help me. Ringo loves his freedom- and chasing the cats and birds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> All I have done since being here are some blankets for the fish and chips babies, so when I get something nice done I will post a picture if I can remember how to do it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Really very pretty.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Pacer! It is rather nice having a good cone of yarn! I do take great care when I am outside! Hope you are sound asleep by now!



pacer said:


> Julie...The sweater is coming along nicely. It will be a gift to be treasured. The back yard looks a bit challenging as well as the steps so do be careful. Ringo looks very content in the pictures.
> 
> I started working on a pair of lion mittens that Matthew thought I should knit. What was he thinking? I do hope they turn out. I am tired this evening so heading to bed early tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie, this is absolutely beautiful....your cousin is so lucky. I know she will love this!
> Junek


Mind you June, it is very nice to have good yarn to work with! So I am grateful to her too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So good to see your brother; you have a family resemblence for sure. He must be pretty fit to be out cycling. A bit foggy looking where he is.


At 60* North it must have been very chilly. He said he had on all his wet weather gear. Both my brothers are into keep fit. I think it was more wet than foggy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The guernsey is beautiful. You are so talented.


Thank you Gwen- don't forget you too have talents!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

First, Cathy, supportive energy to you in this trying time. I find the hardest thing is the fact that I have to sit back and let others take over and wait. {{{{{{{{{Cathy}}}}}}}}

Second, I think I put it up last night, DN is home and currently sleeping as these episodes take a toll on her. My lovely 15yo niece had what looks like extremely painful indigestion from eating her curry and rice too fast last night. Apparently, her mother, my DS, also gets this. I also understand that my DN, because of the various problems with her heart, will always have an anomily on any ECG that she has done. Short but scary episode, now just to catch up on sleep and energy. Hopefully her next issue will be the scheduled surgery to fix the valve that is blocking. This lot of surgery is usually done around 12 to 13 years of age, but she was doing well. Always pleased when they are able to go longer between needed surgeries. The head of the SEU department at the school she attends was also at the hospital ED supporting another student in with another problem. Makes it easier to deal with the school beaurocracy with her continual absences.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My dog likes raw turnip . If I'm chopping it up she sits and stares at me till I give her a chunk . Definitely a weird dog
> Sonja


My girl likes a sour cherry berry we used to have here. Because it was so sour, we would not touch them but my girl cleared the branches she could reach.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: A recent update, I've been very lazy and trying to be stress free...have oral surgery tomorrow and want my blood pressure to be at least normal. Truly want to get this overwith, no more rescheduling. Teeth have been out most of the day, consequently less of a headache. I'm counting on being headache free in a few days. Will keep you posted as I can...VA Sharon


I hope all goes well with your surgery & you're feeling better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey progress:


It is going to be beautiful Julie. And I love the color. Your stitches are so even.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Norma, the black shawl is gorgeous. when we go to the yarn store after July eighth, I am going to look for some red thread. Suggestions? I really don't have a pattern in mind yet.
Jeanette I would love your breakfast casserole recipe and Mary, I would love your crockpot breakfast casserole recipe.
Cathy, glad to hear Mom is some better. Get some rest, hon She will need you later.
Continued prayers for Melody and Daralene and Dawn.
Jim and I had to go to Jackson today. He had an appointment with cardiologist.We then went on to hospital and visited with Angie. She is little discouraged with the Neurologist as she is not following Mayo Dr's orders and thinks she may have to go to Mayo and just stay until she is eith well or much better.
Kelsey should hear from myelogram this week as to what kind of intervention Dr is going to do.
Allyson has recovered from her surgery and is off on vacation Monday. We will be babysitting her little yorkie. 
I am going to the Senior Citizen's Center tomorrow to knit with the ladies. Finally! Carley has her own car now so I will be able to get our car to go now.
I started a sock with size zero last night. It is going to be bold...My Crayon Box I ordered from Etsy and I am loving it. SOme of my socks match and some don't. Sister only wants white socks. UGH!
We sure are enjoying fresh corn cooked in its husk in the microwave.
Off to read some more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, prayers for your niece.
> For some reason neither my iPad or Kindle can use home wifi. Took them to the library and they work fine. So it has to be something with McAir Book. Will call Apple when DH gets off Mac.
> Went shopping yesterday and today just to see how I would hold up and get some last minute things Doing well.
> Also wearing shoes I hav not worn much to see how they work. i am prone to blisters. They seem to be working. Packed new skin land moleskin just in case.


I'm sorry about the wifi problem, but very happy to hear that you are feeling so much better. I will continue my prayers for your health.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: A recent update, I've been very lazy and trying to be stress free...have oral surgery tomorrow and want my blood pressure to be at least normal. Truly want to get this overwith, no more rescheduling. Teeth have been out most of the day, consequently less of a headache. I'm counting on being headache free in a few days. Will keep you posted as I can...VA Sharon


Keeping you in prayers for lower BP, and procedure done as needed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> They were supposed to be part of the group but were not that interested in the group paddle.


That was the impression I got from what you had already posted. I guess they figured group meant only their group and to heck with the rest of you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce. I am keeping in mind your continuing exams!


Thanks for your kind support. Done and passed..glad that now I have 2 years (hopefully retired before I have to take it again) before it has to be done again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> First, Cathy, supportive energy to you in this trying time. I find the hardest thing is the fact that I have to sit back and let others take over and wait. {{{{{{{{{Cathy}}}}}}}}
> 
> Second, I think I put it up last night, DN is home and currently sleeping as these episodes take a toll on her. My lovely 15yo niece had what looks like extremely painful indigestion from eating her curry and rice too fast last night. Apparently, her mother, my DS, also gets this. I also understand that my DN, because of the various problems with her heart, will always have an anomily on any ECG that she has done. Short but scary episode, now just to catch up on sleep and energy. Hopefully her next issue will be the scheduled surgery to fix the valve that is blocking. This lot of surgery is usually done around 12 to 13 years of age, but she was doing well. Always pleased when they are able to go longer between needed surgeries. The head of the SEU department at the school she attends was also at the hospital ED supporting another student in with another problem. Makes it easier to deal with the school beaurocracy with her continual absences.


I am glad she is doing better, and pray for successful surgery when it is time.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: A recent update, I've been very lazy and trying to be stress free...have oral surgery tomorrow and want my blood pressure to be at least normal. Truly want to get this overwith, no more rescheduling. Teeth have been out most of the day, consequently less of a headache. I'm counting on being headache free in a few days. Will keep you posted as I can...VA Sharon


 Hoping for a blood pressure that is right on. Prayers that you will do great tomorrow and no longer have pain.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, thank you. I have what look like Mary Janes made by Merrill. Their shoes work well for me. But as it will be hot and humid I probably won't where socks. Did pack lightweight anklets but only if I get blisters will I where them. Expect the plane where my feet get cold. Also packed shawl for plane and restaurants.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami, thank you. healing energy sent your way too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It is going to be beautiful Julie. And I love the color. Your stitches are so even.


Thanks Tami!
Not only the stitches come out even, but the yarn is beautifully even too, which makes that very easy to achieve. 
We have just had a wild burst of rain coming from the south, I was going to have got the mail, but I think I will put that off till tomorrow! Rain and thunder is the storm warning- you will probably be so tired of me talking of rain by the end of winter- but that is Auckland!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for your kind support. Done and passed..glad that now I have 2 years (hopefully retired before I have to take it again) before it has to be done again.


 :thumbup: That is good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sure looks like he was having fun. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My other Brother, Alex, the older of the twins by ten minutes, at 60* North on the Orkney Islands, Westray. Horizontal rain and strong winds, but he says it was brilliant biking. Picture taken earlier today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he doesn't live in new zealand? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: I think he is thoroughly enjoying exploring our native country!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and this is done without a pattern - i am impressed julie -- looks great. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey progress:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news joy - keeping the healing energy coming though - want you totally back in the pink. ---- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, prayers for your niece.
> For some reason neither my iPad or Kindle can use home wifi. Took them to the library and they work fine. So it has to be something with McAir Book. Will call Apple when DH gets off Mac.
> Went shopping yesterday and today just to see how I would hold up and get some last minute things Doing well.
> Also wearing shoes I hav not worn much to see how they work. i am prone to blisters. They seem to be working. Packed new skin land moleskin just in case.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what degree will he have when he is finished? ---- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh!, I wish. This afternoon I sanded where the baseboards were in the living room & patched the dings. The old crappy baseboards are wider than the oak ones that are going on & the old ones had been glued down so when they came off it tore the gyprock so had to plaster those spots. It shouldn't take long to sand those spots then it will be ready to paint once the window is changed.
> DS said last night he thinks he wants to wait until later or possibly next spring to paint the siding. I think he is sick of renovating & he wants to study for his next exam, only 2 left until he is all done his studies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

much better - thanks for asking bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Sam, are you feeling better today?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way sharon - wrap you up in warm healing goodness - and make the stress go away. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> To All: A recent update, I've been very lazy and trying to be stress free...have oral surgery tomorrow and want my blood pressure to be at least normal. Truly want to get this overwith, no more rescheduling. Teeth have been out most of the day, consequently less of a headache. I'm counting on being headache free in a few days. Will keep you posted as I can...VA Sharon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Doesn't seem like you are having much of a spring/summer either. That's much colder than normal isn't it?


We are having unseasonal strong winds according to the weather man . If that means it's chilly for this time of year he's right. It was warmer in February 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Norma, the black shawl is gorgeous. when we go to the yarn store after July eighth, I am going to look for some red thread. Suggestions? I really don't have a pattern in mind yet.
> Jeanette I would love your breakfast casserole recipe and Mary, I would love your crockpot breakfast casserole recipe.
> Cathy, glad to hear Mom is some better. Get some rest, hon She will need you later.
> Continued prayers for Melody and Daralene and Dawn.
> ...


Oh, I can't wait to get fresh corn! Here's the breakfast bake:
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/italian-brunch-torte

I had a little buttermilk left over so used that with the egg---don't know if that's what meant that the dish had to bake another 1/2 hour or so before it was done. I had to cook it to about 185 degrees for the egg to be completely set; I wonder if the 160F degree noted in the recipe is a typo? I had a layer of aluminum foil over it when it started getting brown. I would add another teaspoon of Italian seasoning or basil. It is a very delicious meal. I just served some fresh fruit with it.

Let me know what red yarn you end up with --- The lady next to us at one of the classes was working with a beautiful red yarn that didn't seem to bleed -- Linda and I will be looking for some at the MW Stitches Show that's the second week in August.

Hoping that things keep looking better for the girls' situations. I marvel at how Angie has kept a much patience through this as she has.

You'll have fun with the Yorkie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for your kind support. Done and passed..glad that now I have 2 years (hopefully retired before I have to take it again) before it has to be done again.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sure looks like he was having fun. --- sam


He does indeed!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, thank you. I have what look like Mary Janes made by Merrill. Their shoes work well for me. But as it will be hot and humid I probably won't where socks. Did pack lightweight anklets but only if I get blisters will I where them. Expect the plane where my feet get cold. Also packed shawl for plane and restaurants.


Merrill's are one of the few shoes that come in DH's size (16) and he swears by them. I generally buy pretty cheap shoes; whatever I find at TJMaxx or Marshalls. Purple and London turned me on to Hotter shoes from the UK -- DH wears them also. I found a pair on eBay reasonably priced and I have to say I love those shoes. Hope yours work out for you -- thin anklets might just be a good idea even in the heat. A shawl is always necessary for the restaurants that are overly A/C.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> he doesn't live in new zealand? --- sam


His son, my nephew Timothy lectures in Engineering, has been at Glasgow University for umpteen years, but is moving to Milton Keynes to the Open University. Alex was there to help him move- but normally he lives in Christchurch in the South Island.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and this is done without a pattern - i am impressed julie -- looks great. --- sam


I have charts for the motifs- but otherwise it is a matter of doing the math.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We will look forward to your return after you are recovered. Hope you start feeling better.


I hope all goes well today Sharon and you finally get rid of the headaches 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry about the wifi problem, but very happy to hear that you are feeling so much better. I will continue my prayers for your health.


I'm glad to hear that you are on the mend and feeling much better too. Hopefully you will be back to your normal self soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for your kind support. Done and passed..glad that now I have 2 years (hopefully retired before I have to take it again) before it has to be done again.


Congratulations and now you can relax again 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

The following link is both sad and happy. This police officer has gone out of his way, in his own time, to help this high school graduate after the death of the high schooler's parents.

http://www.today.com/news/officer-eric-ellison-shows-kazzie-porties-graduation-t24246?cid=sm_fbn

This lad now has to face his full adult life without the support of his mother and father. He has several siblings, but this officer has stepped in on this special occassion.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a drier, warmer and less windy Surrey. 

Busy day today, Mr P wants to go to the garden centre today, then we are on school pick up for LM and dinging practice this evening

My outfit for Saturday is nearly finished and everytjing seems to be coming together. Apparently the media have been alerted! So I guess I had better be on my best behaviour :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, the singletons are a type of dorset button too, they are quicker to make than the other dorset buttons.

Healing vibes and hugs to all x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news, not the heart, possibly painful indigestion made worse by bad reaction to morphine for the pain. Have picked up and now going home.


Thats a relief anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey progress:


It's realy showing up well now and looks really good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: A recent update, I've been very lazy and trying to be stress free...have oral surgery tomorrow and want my blood pressure to be at least normal. Truly want to get this overwith, no more rescheduling. Teeth have been out most of the day, consequently less of a headache. I'm counting on being headache free in a few days. Will keep you posted as I can...VA Sharon


Praying that the BP will be down enabling the srugery to go ahead. Headaches aren't fun and wouldn't be helping the BP either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's realy showing up well now and looks really good.


Thank you Margaret! don't you have a Guernsey somewhere in the pipeline?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bulldog. I am pleased you like the shawl. DGD will have it tomorrow when I see. Her. I am sorry I don't have suggestions for yarn. I am very isolated here so I shop on the internet. King Cole do a cherry red in Glitz which looks great and it did knit easily.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! don't you have a Guernsey somewhere in the pipeline?


I j6st love the way the patterns are developind0g, boy mush tou be good at maths :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drier, warmer and less windy Surrey.
> 
> Busy day today, Mr P wants to go to the garden centre today, then we are on school pick up for LM and dinging practice this evening
> 
> My outfit for Saturday is nearly finished and everytjing seems to be coming together. Apparently the media have been alerted! So I guess I had better be on my best behaviour :thumbup:


Can you be on your best behaviour all that time, Purple? I hope it goes well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! don't you have a Guernsey somewhere in the pipeline?


Yes- but it is likely drowned by now. One day it will be taken out, but I've got my hands full with other things and can't get onto the ones I want to do!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Can you be on your best behaviour all that time, Purple? I hope it goes well.


Maybe just while the media are there?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drier, warmer and less windy Surrey.
> 
> Busy day today, Mr P wants to go to the garden centre today, then we are on school pick up for LM and dinging practice this evening
> 
> My outfit for Saturday is nearly finished and everytjing seems to be coming together. Apparently the media have been alerted! So I guess I had better be on my best behaviour :thumbup:


When you say best behaviour should we be worried :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Can you be on your best behaviour all that time, Purple? I hope it goes well.


Very doubtful. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe just while the media are there?


Of course, if I misbehave I might make the headlines :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When you say best behaviour should we be worried :XD:
> Sonja


Probably :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> tami, thank you. healing energy sent your way too.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami!
> Not only the stitches come out even, but the yarn is beautifully even too, which makes that very easy to achieve.
> We have just had a wild burst of rain coming from the south, I was going to have got the mail, but I think I will put that off till tomorrow! Rain and thunder is the storm warning- you will probably be so tired of me talking of rain by the end of winter- but that is Auckland!


Well, if that is what your weather is, that is what you tell us! What have Sam and I talked about weather wise this past week? Rain


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news joy - keeping the healing energy coming though - want you totally back in the pink. ---- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The following link is both sad and happy. This police officer has gone out of his way, in his own time, to help this high school graduate after the death of the high schooler's parents.
> 
> http://www.today.com/news/officer-eric-ellison-shows-kazzie-porties-graduation-t24246?cid=sm_fbn
> 
> This lad now has to face his full adult life without the support of his mother and father. He has several siblings, but this officer has stepped in on this special occassion.


I saw that yesterday. How sad for the young man and his siblings. I know it was hard for the officer to give him the bad news, but how wonderful and caring for him to go out of his way to be at graduation to support that young man!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drier, warmer and less windy Surrey.
> 
> Busy day today, Mr P wants to go to the garden centre today, then we are on school pick up for LM and dinging practice this evening
> 
> My outfit for Saturday is nearly finished and everytjing seems to be coming together. Apparently the media have been alerted! So I guess I had better be on my best behaviour :thumbup:


And what will you be "dinging" tonight, Purple?  I am sure you will sing beautifully. It is drier and warmer here also. Enjoy the garden center and your time with LM. And, yes, you will need to be on your best behavior!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning. Just marking spot .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Probably :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And what will you be "dinging" tonight, Purple?  I am sure you will sing beautifully. It is drier and warmer here also. Enjoy the garden center and your time with LM. And, yes, you will need to be on your best behavior!


Hi Tami, we will be singing a few old wartime songs for the event on Saturday. Been to garden centre and now having a rest before going yo meet LM xxxxx


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At 60* North it must have been very chilly. He said he had on all his wet weather gear. Both my brothers are into keep fit. I think it was more wet than foggy.


And how is the other brother keeping these days, after his troubles with health?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what degree will he have when he is finished? ---- sam


He will be a second class power engineer


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Tami, we will be singing a few old wartime songs for the event on Saturday. Been to garden centre and now having a rest before going yo meet LM xxxxx


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you. I keep sending healing energy to you and hope you feel in the pink again.
Rookie, I buy Merrills at Marshalls which is associated with T.J. Maxx and sell them for a good price.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you. I keep sending healing energy to you and hope you feel in the pink again.
> Rookie, I buy Merrills at Marshalls which is associated with T.J. Maxx and sell them for a good price.


I just bought a pair of sneakers at TJMzxx that are Merrills...I'd never thought to look for them there, but then I haven't been looking through the shoe department except for the DGC's sizes lately. Thanks so much for the tip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Busy, glad that DN is doing better. Cathy, I hope that it's just the infection affecting your DM and that the anitbiotics will take care of it. 
Julie, both your DB, Ringo, and your Gansey look fantastic, I love the red. 
I know there were other things I was going to comment on, but I was so busy reading that I didn't take notes. 
I hope that, OH! Purple, love the Dorset buttons, those are so cool, I like might have to try them sometime.
I hope that everyone is well on their way to healing where it's needed and prayers and love for all. 
Don't know what the plan is for the day, Marla and I got David a cultivator, not a big one, but it's big enough for him to play in the dirt with, he got about half of our garden done last night, so I don't know if he wants to finish ours or go over to Marlas and do her front yard first (not a big area, just a couple areas that she wants to put down weed barrier fabric and mulch so that we don't keep mowing down the peony's and also less weeding to do. 
I need to go back and read pages 12 to 23 so I'm off to do that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the shawl for DGD. She waers black evening dress for concerts and says she gets cold in some of the green rooms. It had to be black so I used King Cole Glits DK in Starlight which has a metallic strip in it. It is pi shawl of my own design.


Norma, that is just lovely, will look just beautiful on her. Did the metallic strip make it a little easier to see or was it harder to work with?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Norma, that is just lovely, will look just beautiful on her. Did the metallic strip make it a little easier to see or was it harder to work with?


It did make it slightly easier to see and really great to work with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Just a quick note today. Hopefully, anyway.
> Sam, great opening. I am home for the weekend. Sent you a pm.
> Good news here. On Friday morning, my great grand daughter was born by c section. Elaina is 9# 1 oz and 21" long. Blond hair but not much of it. Have got to hold her today. Mom is doing well. This is my oldest DGd who has a 4 yo son. I'll post s pic soon..
> Betty, great haul. Love going to the smaller fiber fests.
> ...


Congratulations!!!!! Not a small baby either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I could steal GSs one cos he's far too busy practicing for his cello exam on Wednesday


 He looks like he's very much enjoying himself with he cello.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

YAY!!!! Caught up, I think.  
So now off to get the rest of he day started.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you Kaye


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't know what the plan is for the day, Marla and I got David a cultivator, not a big one, but it's big enough for him to play in the dirt with, he got about half of our garden done last night, so I don't know if he wants to finish ours or go over to Marlas and do her front yard first (not a big area, just a couple areas that she wants to put down weed barrier fabric and mulch so that we don't keep mowing down the peony's and also less weeding to do.


Those are very handy gadgets, cultivators! I'm sure he'll enjoy working with it. And I love a peony--I was just telling someone the other day that if I ever married again, that's the flower I'd want. My mother has a very large peony bush that is always gorgeous when it blooms.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those are very handy gadgets, cultivators! I'm sure he'll enjoy working with it. And I love a peony--I was just telling someone the other day that if I ever married again, that's the flower I'd want. My mother has a very large peony bush that is always gorgeous when it blooms.


Marla planted 2 tree peonys and 4 shrub peonys, they'd be much bigger if we hadn't run over them so many times last year with the mower. :roll: 
But hopefully we'll solve that problem later today.  The tallest is only about 8-10 inches tall and the others are closer to 2 or 3 inches.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - here are two more baby patterns for you - you need to register but deramores is a good site for yarn and patters and it is free to register. these free patters are really cute. --- sam

http://us.deramores.com/florence-in-debbie-bliss-baby-cashmerino-digital-version?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=03-06-15-Debbie-Bliss-Florence-US

http://us.deramores.com/katherine-in-debbie-bliss-baby-cashmerino-digital-version?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=03-06-15-Debbie-Bliss-Katherine-US


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - here are two more baby patterns for you - you need to register but deramores is a good site for yarn and patters and it is free to register. these free patters are really cute. --- sam
> 
> http://us.deramores.com/florence-in-debbie-bliss-baby-cashmerino-digital-version?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=03-06-15-Debbie-Bliss-Florence-US
> 
> http://us.deramores.com/katherine-in-debbie-bliss-baby-cashmerino-digital-version?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=03-06-15-Debbie-Bliss-Katherine-US


 Thanks Sam . They popped up in my email box this morning so of course I had to download them . I have started knitting a twenties style hat to go with the little purple/ lilac set I've knit and I've just had a phone call from the the ladies at the church to ask if I will knit some draught excluders so I've started one of them too . Getting in a right tangle as I'm using 3 colours 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if anyone is in the mood to crochet here you go. --- sam

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet

and they are free.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would probably run out of finger and toes to count with. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have charts for the motifs- but otherwise it is a matter of doing the math.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

revives your hope in mankind - there are special people out there. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> The following link is both sad and happy. This police officer has gone out of his way, in his own time, to help this high school graduate after the death of the high schooler's parents.
> 
> http://www.today.com/news/officer-eric-ellison-shows-kazzie-porties-graduation-t24246?cid=sm_fbn
> 
> This lad now has to face his full adult life without the support of his mother and father. He has several siblings, but this officer has stepped in on this special occassion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I j6st love the way the patterns are developind0g, boy mush tou be good at maths :thumbup:


Thanks!
It is not my strongest talent, but I can count!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what does that allow him to do? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He will be a second class power engineer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- but it is likely drowned by now. One day it will be taken out, but I've got my hands full with other things and can't get onto the ones I want to do!


Isn't what you are hoping for to be a reminder of Robin Hood's Bay?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

josephine - forgot to ask - how did grandson do on his cello exam? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, if that is what your weather is, that is what you tell us! What have Sam and I talked about weather wise this past week? Rain


We none of us live in Camelot- either there is not enough, or we have too much!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a draught excluder? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam . They popped up in my email box this morning so of course I had to download them . I have started knitting a twenties style hat to go with the little purple/ lilac set I've knit and I've just had a phone call from the the ladies at the church to ask if I will knit some draught excluders so I've started one of them too . Getting in a right tangle as I'm using 3 colours
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And how is the other brother keeping these days, after his troubles with health?


Haven't heard anything this week, but he does around 10 k on his exercycle, has his driver's licence back- so his eyesight has to be back to normal, he will have been busy with his adult children, plus his wife my SIL has not been 100% well for a long time. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Kaye Jo! The red must go to one side as I battle with Bronwen's chosen shrug.



Poledra65 said:


> Busy, glad that DN is doing better. Cathy, I hope that it's just the infection affecting your DM and that the anitbiotics will take care of it.
> Julie, both your DB, Ringo, and your Gansey look fantastic, I love the red.
> I know there were other things I was going to comment on, but I was so busy reading that I didn't take notes.
> I hope that, OH! Purple, love the Dorset buttons, those are so cool, I like might have to try them sometime.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would probably run out of finger and toes to count with. --- sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those are very handy gadgets, cultivators! I'm sure he'll enjoy working with it. And I love a peony--I was just telling someone the other day that if I ever married again, that's the flower I'd want. My mother has a very large peony bush that is always gorgeous when it blooms.


I love peonies too but it seems like they always just get into glorious bloom when we get a storm & knock them flat from wind & rain :roll:
They smell so good too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what is a draught excluder? --- sam


They go at the bottom of doors to keep out the chilly draughts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> and what does that allow him to do? --- sam


He can be a shift lead at the steam plant where he works. They push steam down the oil well & that warms the oil to make it thin enough to pump to the surface


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They go at the bottom of doors to keep out the chilly draughts


We might know them as "draft dodgers."


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love peonies too but it seems like they always just get into glorious bloom when we get a storm & knock them flat from wind & rain :roll:
> They smell so good too.


That's been my experience too...but I hear that the shorter ones are more resistant to the wind. They always seem to bring the bees too so I don't have any around the house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We might know them as "draft dodgers."


I love it --- I think we just call them draft guards, but not sure - haven't had occasion to talk about them recently. But Amazon.com has some fun names for them:

BooTool(TM) Twin Draft Door Guard Dodger Stopper Breeze Stopper Noise Block Sealer Insulator


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it --- I think we just call them draft guards, but not sure - haven't had occasion to talk about them recently. But Amazon.com has some fun names for them:
> 
> BooTool(TM) Twin Draft Door Guard Dodger Stopper Breeze Stopper Noise Block Sealer Insulator


I couldn't decide if Sorlenna was joking or it really was what they were called , all I could see in my head was some little old lady trying to put a draft dodger in front of her door😄
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I couldn't decide if Sorlenna was joking or it really was what they were called , all I could see in my head was some little old lady trying to put a draft dodger in front of her door😄
> Sonja


That's what we've always called them in my family. It has nothing to do with avoiding military service! Though I suppose if a person wanted to lie there, that might work, too. LOL

I wonder if a small peony bush would grow in a pot? I know they won't grow outside here...hmm. But would I even have room for another large plant?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

From mjs and Bored Panda: a different take on crochet!

http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-crochet-food-hats-phil-ferguson/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs and Bored Panda: a different take on crochet!
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-crochet-food-hats-phil-ferguson/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


Someone with way way too much time on their hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Someone with way way too much time on their hands.


Agreed!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> josephine - forgot to ask - how did grandson do on his cello exam? --- sam


It's tomorrow. Will let you know but I think the results take a few weeks.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We might know them as "draft dodgers."


I love it!!! Quick thinking. :>)


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The following link is both sad and happy. This police officer has gone out of his way, in his own time, to help this high school graduate after the death of the high schooler's parents.
> 
> http://www.today.com/news/officer-eric-ellison-shows-kazzie-porties-graduation-t24246?cid=sm_fbn
> 
> This lad now has to face his full adult life without the support of his mother and father. He has several siblings, but this officer has stepped in on this special occassion.


This was so very moving and how kind of this officer to be there for this young man. Thank you for posting this. There are many more wonderful police officers than the bad ones who get all the publicity.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Welcome.html


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Norma, the black shawl is gorgeous. when we go to the yarn store after July eighth, I am going to look for some red thread. Suggestions? I really don't have a pattern in mind yet.
> Jeanette I would love your breakfast casserole recipe and Mary, I would love your crockpot breakfast casserole recipe.
> Cathy, glad to hear Mom is some better. Get some rest, hon She will need you later.
> Continued prayers for Melody and Daralene and Dawn.
> ...


Here is my breakfast casserole recipe:

1 lb breakfast sausage
1 lb bacon
1 bag of frozen hashbrowns
12 eggs
green onions
bell pepper
1 TBS dry mustard
salt and pepper too taste (I omit the salt)
1 cup milk
16 oz shredded cheese 
Crock pot liner!

Cook and drain 1 lb. of breakfast sausage
Cut bacon into fourths and then cook and drain them
cut up about 1 cup green onions and 1 bell pepper ( I have used green and red bell peppers and like both.)
Dice up bell pepper
Whisk together eggs, dry mustard, milk, salt and pepper

Put crock pot liner in crockpot and spray with cooking spray if you would like.
Layer in the pot: 
Hash browns
bacon
sausage
onions
bell pepper 
cheese

I usually put my ingredients in with 3 layers so I estimate 1/3 of ingredients per layer. 
Once last layer is in place, pour egg mixture over all the ingredients and cook on low for about 8 hours. I usually can tell when it is done because I can smell it through my close bedroom door which is upstairs from the kitchen. The longest part of this is cooking the meats. You could even do that in different time periods and put it into the refrigerator until ready to do the layers so that you can rest your leg. The meat will be fine as they will heat up during the cooking process.

This is a nice breakfast for having guests or just a family meal together. I made it last weekend so we had a hearty breakfast before heading out to the wedding. I put the leftovers in the refrigerator and we ate it for breakfast the next morning. My guys will sometimes top it with sour cream and jalapenos as well as hot sauce. I prefer to have it the way it is in the crock pot without the hot toppings. The crock pot liner will save you from standing at the kitchen sink to scrub the pot. I love them. I know when the casserole is done cooking by inserting a spoon and checking to see if it is runny. Usually the 8 hours is plenty of time. Letting it go much longer can over cook it. I normally turn the setting to warm after it is done cooking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pacer = that breakfast casserole sure sounds good. Have been reading but haven't posted much. Healing prayers to all in need. 

Just heard from my old neighbour that the buyer of my house claims that my neighbour's fence is 2' over her property. When the fence went up, they used the boundary marker at the back of the property and we had no objections to the fence. It's only been there about 15 years. Sounds like she might be the neighbour from hell.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your poor former neighbor; I had something similar over 20 years ago when selling my house when DH and I married. Fortunately my realtor handled it for me.

We are currently having horrible thundestorms. I'm afraid my garden is going to drown.



budasha said:


> Pacer = that breakfast casserole sure sounds good. Have been reading but haven't posted much. Healing prayers to all in need.
> 
> Just heard from my old neighbour that the buyer of my house claims that my neighbour's fence is 2' over her property. When the fence went up, they used the boundary marker at the back of the property and we had no objections to the fence. It's only been there about 15 years. Sounds like she might be the neighbour from hell.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your poor former neighbor; I had something similar over 20 years ago when selling my house when DH and I married. Fortunately my realtor handled it for me.
> 
> We are currently having horrible thundestorms. I'm afraid my garden is going to drown.


My neighbour says she's considering taking down the fence to avoid a confrontation. ..a big expense IMHO. I wouldn't do it but would suggest the lady arrange for a survey if she feels strongly about it. She's going to keep me informed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your poor former neighbor; I had something similar over 20 years ago when selling my house when DH and I married. Fortunately my realtor handled it for me.
> 
> We are currently having horrible thundestorms. I'm afraid my garden is going to drown.


Hope you keep safe! How do the dogs handle it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Pacer = that breakfast casserole sure sounds good. Have been reading but haven't posted much. Healing prayers to all in need.
> 
> Just heard from my old neighbour that the buyer of my house claims that my neighbour's fence is 2' over her property.  When the fence went up, they used the boundary marker at the back of the property and we had no objections to the fence. It's only been there about 15 years. Sounds like she might be the neighbour from hell.


Good grief, some people always want something to complain about. Your poor friend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had a neighbor who claimed our storage shed was on his property--so I told him to get a survey map and if so, I'd move it--he claimed, no, the shed was his also. So we asked him how come the siding on it matched our house instead of his, and said to let us know when he got that map...and he never said a word about it again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We none of us live in Camelot- either there is not enough, or we have too much!


 :thumbup: And if I remember my Camelot, Camelot wasn't perfect either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Haven't heard anything this week, but he does around 10 k on his exercycle, has his driver's licence back- so his eyesight has to be back to normal, he will have been busy with his adult children, plus his wife my SIL has not been 100% well for a long time. Thanks for asking!


I am so glad to hear he is doing so much better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's been my experience too...but I hear that the shorter ones are more resistant to the wind. They always seem to bring the bees too so I don't have any around the house.


And I was always told that they need the big black ants to make them open, and I have enough ants to deal with around here, without having peonies. They are beautiful flowers, tho.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Update on *DON*:

He has seen the lung specialist today for a week-after exam. The biopsy reveals no malignancy! YAY!!! Lung capacity is below acceptable measures for him so another test in 2 weeks and then another test in 2 months. He drove himself and made several stops for errands before getting home. Still some difficulties with words getting from brain to utterance, in unexpected situations. His voice was less strong than normal by the time we sat down to dinner with Tim. He is walking and sleeping without pain now that he is sleeping at home. Appetite is good but not ravenous; but then he never was one to gorge himself.

He is trying to ''push'' just a little bit each day to keep muscle tone from slipping further and becoming even weaker.

Thank you all for the continuing prayers and good wishes. You have made a difference. Another good note: yearly mammogram has come back clean for me. Now heading into my 17th year in remission from the second diagnosis of BR CA. Yay for both of us!!!

I made an apple cake the other day--a new recipe to me. It was rather dry the first day but the moisture is drawing out of the chunks of unpeeled apples I used. The cinnamon gave it an almost chocolate appearance but was not overpowering. I'll try to remember to post the recipe when I get a chance to look it up again--if anyone wants it. Served with French vanilla ice cream and it was great.

I think that the most complicating thing about having DGGD here 'most every day is that my opportunities for running errands without dragging children with me is awkward/difficult to organize. I find it really annoying to have her ask for the purchase of ''things'' she doesn't need and I can't afford that only serve to make her think that ''things'' mean I really love you and you are acceptable in my life.

I feel that I must help her move beyond that interpretation of life before she repeats her mother's life cycle. Do you understand what I'm trying to say?

Don has come upstairs to talk with me so I will close for now. Have a good evening.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs and Bored Panda: a different take on crochet!
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-crochet-food-hats-phil-ferguson/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


Now if we could just get the patterns! What a way to win a costume contest! Maybe if I got started now, I would be finished by Halloween.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> My neighbour says she's considering taking down the fence to avoid a confrontation. ..a big expense IMHO. I wouldn't do it but would suggest the lady arrange for a survey if she feels strongly about it. She's going to keep me informed.


Do you have plat of surveys there? They are used here to define the property lines and are registered with the surveyors office and also with the property taxing authorities. They usually solve any issues. If I were the neighbor, I wouldn't take the fence down unless directed to do so...sometimes after that amount of time and if not noted at time of sale/purchase, the lines can get blurred.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your poor former neighbor; I had something similar over 20 years ago when selling my house when DH and I married. Fortunately my realtor handled it for me.
> 
> We are currently having horrible thundestorms. I'm afraid my garden is going to drown.


Sending prayers that you are safe, and the plants all survive.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, enjoy your new Merrills. Good for you. The other brand I love is abeo but they are expensive and I have not den them on markdown. I have one pair of sandals and am bringing them on the trip also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And I was always told that they need the big black ants to make them open, and I have enough ants to deal with around here, without having peonies. They are beautiful flowers, tho.


Our neighbor has beautiful peony bushes right outside our laundry room window so I get to see them and smell them for free...I'll take a photo in the a.m. We had the white, pale and medium pink ones on the farm in Iowa and I loved making big bouquets out of them for the dining room table.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> My neighbour says she's considering taking down the fence to avoid a confrontation. ..a big expense IMHO. I wouldn't do it but would suggest the lady arrange for a survey if she feels strongly about it. She's going to keep me informed.


I agree about the new owner paying for a survey. Then if the neighbor needs to remove it, that is the time for them to incur the expense, not before.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had a neighbor who claimed our storage shed was on his property--so I told him to get a survey map and if so, I'd move it--he claimed, no, the shed was his also. So we asked him how come the siding on it matched our house instead of his, and said to let us know when he got that map...and he never said a word about it again!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on *DON*:
> 
> He has seen the lung specialist today for a week-after exam. The biopsy reveals no malignancy! YAY!!! Lung capacity is below acceptable measures for him so another test in 2 weeks and then another test in 2 months. He drove himself and made several stops for errands before getting home. Still some difficulties with words getting from brain to utterance, in unexpected situations. His voice was less strong than normal by the time we sat down to dinner with Tim. He is walking and sleeping without pain now that he is sleeping at home. Appetite is good but not ravenous; but then he never was one to gorge himself.
> 
> ...


That's good news and better news! I sure hope that Don's breathing and lung capacity continues to get better.

I know exactly what you're saying about shopping with young ones. I have a short conversation before we go in the store about what the expectations should be....it seems to work with DGS and I haven't experienced it yet with DGD's.

Good for you for trying to break that cycle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on *DON*:
> 
> He has seen the lung specialist today for a week-after exam. The biopsy reveals no malignancy! YAY!!! Lung capacity is below acceptable measures for him so another test in 2 weeks and then another test in 2 months. He drove himself and made several stops for errands before getting home. Still some difficulties with words getting from brain to utterance, in unexpected situations. His voice was less strong than normal by the time we sat down to dinner with Tim. He is walking and sleeping without pain now that he is sleeping at home. Appetite is good but not ravenous; but then he never was one to gorge himself.
> 
> ...


Such good news for both Don and you! Congratulations on being a 17 year survivor!

Yes, I do understand kids asking constantly for things in the stores. And your thoughts on things = love on her part. Not what you need right now, but I know you will be able to teach her otherwise. Sending more love and prayers your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear both the lung biopsy & mamogram were clear. Hopefully as you spend more time with GGD she will come to realize she doesn't need things to feel you care about her. & it will become easier to have her around.



jheiens said:


> Update on *DON*:
> 
> He has seen the lung specialist today for a week-after exam. The biopsy reveals no malignancy! YAY!!! Lung capacity is below acceptable measures for him so another test in 2 weeks and then another test in 2 months. He drove himself and made several stops for errands before getting home. Still some difficulties with words getting from brain to utterance, in unexpected situations. His voice was less strong than normal by the time we sat down to dinner with Tim. He is walking and sleeping without pain now that he is sleeping at home. Appetite is good but not ravenous; but then he never was one to gorge himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have spent most of the afternoon constructing the seal costume. I helped her mom cut out the flippers & she took those home to make, I did the suit & head. I just have to put some kind of closures on the front. I used a double layer of polyester quilt batting so didn't think a zipper would go in very easily. I think I will use either Velcro, if that won't cause problems or maybe snaps. I just made a one pice coverall suit with the face on the hood. I hope she's happy with it. I have to run it into town after 9 as that's when the mom gets done work & it's supposed to go to school tomorrow. I think the teacher needs a boot for giving such short notice about the costumes. Notice was given Monday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have spent most of the afternoon constructing the seal costume. I helped her mom cut out the flippers & she took those home to make, I did the suit & head. I just have to put some kind of closures on the front. I used a double layer of polyester quilt batting so didn't think a zipper would go in very easily. I think I will use either Velcro, if that won't cause problems or maybe snaps. I just made a one pice coverall suit with the face on the hood. I hope she's happy with it. I have to run it into town after 9 as that's when the mom gets done work & it's supposed to go to school tomorrow. I think the teacher needs a boot for giving such short notice about the costumes. Notice was given Monday.


I think for such short notice, you did a great job on it. Yes, the teacher needs something for giving such short notice. There isn't that many people who can do that kind of thing any more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

This morning I went to put together the sweater I've been knitting on for the last month only to discover I can't measure. Or count very well. One of the fronts has an extra pattern repeat so now I have to tear it out & redo it from the underarm up. Good grief!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This morning I went to put together the sweater I've been knitting on for the last month only to discover I can't measure. Or count very well. One of the fronts has an extra pattern repeat so now I have to tear it out & redo it from the underarm up. Good grief!


Not fun, at all. Sounds like me and counting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad to hear both the lung biopsy & mamogram were clear. Hopefully as you spend more time with GGD she will come to realize she doesn't need things to feel you care about her. & it will become easier to have her around.


Ditto! And I completely understand what you mean about "things = love" to some people...it's sad, in my opinion.

I can't recall how old she is, but I don't think she's old enough yet to understand money, is she? That may also have something to do with it. I always offered to make something with mine (cookies, toys, art projects) or let them earn it by working a certain amount of time (after I told them how many hours I'd have to work to pay for it--most of the time, they decided they could live without it!), though she may not be old enough for that yet either? I do believe she will come to understand the difference in how you love her, in time. She has a good role model in you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have spent most of the afternoon constructing the seal costume.


That's adorable, and you did great on such short notice!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Great job, Bonnie, creating the costume.

I do appreciate being able to talk to y'all about dealing with DGGD. Putting it into words helps me to organize my thoughts to work with her. She is only 5 and has learned the hard way that negative attention is, at least, attention from your mother. Plus, buying her things also means that Mother doesn't have to interact personally with her for very long. Mother hasn't been to my DD's home, where the child lives, for nearly 2 weeks--too busy riding around with the new baby daddy while he doesn't work and before she goes to work.


That's another soap box.

Good night, Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have spent most of the afternoon constructing the seal costume. I helped her mom cut out the flippers & she took those home to make, I did the suit & head. I just have to put some kind of closures on the front. I used a double layer of polyester quilt batting so didn't think a zipper would go in very easily. I think I will use either Velcro, if that won't cause problems or maybe snaps. I just made a one pice coverall suit with the face on the hood. I hope she's happy with it. I have to run it into town after 9 as that's when the mom gets done work & it's supposed to go to school tomorrow. I think the teacher needs a boot for giving such short notice about the costumes. Notice was given Monday.


I decided I should have added whiskers 
:roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

No wonder the poor child has issues if mom can't even bother to visit.



jheiens said:


> Great job, Bonnie, creating the costume.
> 
> I do appreciate being able to talk to y'all about dealing with DGGD. Putting it into words helps me to organize my thoughts to work with her. She is only 5 and has learned the hard way that negative attention is, at least, attention from your mother. Plus, buying her things also means that Mother doesn't have to interact personally with her for very long. Mother hasn't been to my DD's home, where the child lives, for nearly 2 weeks--too busy riding around with the new baby daddy while he doesn't work and before she goes to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have spent most of the afternoon constructing the seal costume. I helped her mom cut out the flippers & she took those home to make, I did the suit & head. I just have to put some kind of closures on the front. I used a double layer of polyester quilt batting so didn't think a zipper would go in very easily. I think I will use either Velcro, if that won't cause problems or maybe snaps. I just made a one pice coverall suit with the face on the hood. I hope she's happy with it. I have to run it into town after 9 as that's when the mom gets done work & it's supposed to go to school tomorrow. I think the teacher needs a boot for giving such short notice about the costumes. Notice was given Monday.


That's adorable!!! You are a very clever lady!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on *DON*:
> 
> He has seen the lung specialist today for a week-after exam. The biopsy reveals no malignancy! YAY!!! Lung capacity is below acceptable measures for him so another test in 2 weeks and then another test in 2 months.
> yearly mammogram has come back clean for me. Now heading into my 17th year in remission from the second diagnosis of BR CA. Yay for both of us!!!
> ...


So glad to hear that there is no malignancy in Don's lungs. Is he doing breathing exercises to increase his capacity? Also happy that your mammo is good. I used to go every 2 years but now my doctor tells me that they don't send women for mammos unless they find something suspicious. Our health system seems to be covering less and less. Hope you're coping with your DGGD. They can be tiring.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Great job, Bonnie, creating the costume.
> 
> I do appreciate being able to talk to y'all about dealing with DGGD. Putting it into words helps me to organize my thoughts to work with her. She is only 5 and has learned the hard way that negative attention is, at least, attention from your mother. Plus, buying her things also means that Mother doesn't have to interact personally with her for very long. Mother hasn't been to my DD's home, where the child lives, for nearly 2 weeks--too busy riding around with the new baby daddy while he doesn't work and before she goes to work.
> 
> ...


That little girl has had a lot to deal with in her short life -- so happy that she has you in her life but very trying for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you have plat of surveys there? They are used here to define the property lines and are registered with the surveyors office and also with the property taxing authorities. They usually solve any issues. If I were the neighbor, I wouldn't take the fence down unless directed to do so...sometimes after that amount of time and if not noted at time of sale/purchase, the lines can get blurred.


Yes, we do. I have a copy of mine and have offered to send it to my friend. I still believe that if this lady insists, then she should arrange for a survey of her own. I'm sure she got a copy of my survey at the time of purchase. I really don't know what brought this up because the property is large enough for several people and she lives by herself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have spent most of the afternoon constructing the seal costume. I helped her mom cut out the flippers & she took those home to make, I did the suit & head. I just have to put some kind of closures on the front. I used a double layer of polyester quilt batting so didn't think a zipper would go in very easily. I think I will use either Velcro, if that won't cause problems or maybe snaps. I just made a one pice coverall suit with the face on the hood. I hope she's happy with it. I have to run it into town after 9 as that's when the mom gets done work & it's supposed to go to school tomorrow. I think the teacher needs a boot for giving such short notice about the costumes. Notice was given Monday.


Very thoughtless of the teacher but you deserve a lot of credit for making the suit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This morning I went to put together the sweater I've been knitting on for the last month only to discover I can't measure. Or count very well. One of the fronts has an extra pattern repeat so now I have to tear it out & redo it from the underarm up. Good grief![/quote
> 
> Oh, that's depressing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: And if I remember my Camelot, Camelot wasn't perfect either.


Ah but it only ever rained at night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad to hear he is doing so much better!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is it going to be a difficult knit? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! The red must go to one side as I battle with Bronwen's chosen shrug.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They go at the bottom of doors to keep out the chilly draughts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right on --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He can be a shift lead at the steam plant where he works. They push steam down the oil well & that warms the oil to make it thin enough to pump to the surface


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So glad for you both, Joy!



jheiens said:


> Update on *DON*:
> 
> He has seen the lung specialist today for a week-after exam. The biopsy reveals no malignancy! YAY!!! Lung capacity is below acceptable measures for him so another test in 2 weeks and then another test in 2 months. He drove himself and made several stops for errands before getting home. Still some difficulties with words getting from brain to utterance, in unexpected situations. His voice was less strong than normal by the time we sat down to dinner with Tim. He is walking and sleeping without pain now that he is sleeping at home. Appetite is good but not ravenous; but then he never was one to gorge himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the name sorlenna --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> We might know them as "draft dodgers."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now if we could just get the patterns! What a way to win a costume contest! Maybe if I got started now, I would be finished by Halloween.


I imagine he just invented them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is it going to be a difficult knit? --- sam


The instructions could be clearer, plus I prefer written, but am having to use charts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are terrific - my favorite is the first one. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs and Bored Panda: a different take on crochet!
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-crochet-food-hats-phil-ferguson/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are terrific - my favorite is the first one. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is going to do well - no doubt about it --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> It's tomorrow. Will let you know but I think the results take a few weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh do i wanna go ---- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.chicagoyarncrawl.com/Chicago_Yarn_Crawl/Welcome.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really good mary - thanks for sharing. --- sam



pacer said:


> Here is my breakfast casserole recipe:
> 
> 1 lb breakfast sausage
> 1 lb bacon
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

better then than you. --- sam --- some people live for making fusses and other people upset. she needs to get a life.



budasha said:


> Pacer = that breakfast casserole sure sounds good. Have been reading but haven't posted much. Healing prayers to all in need.
> 
> Just heard from my old neighbour that the buyer of my house claims that my neighbour's fence is 2' over her property. When the fence went up, they used the boundary marker at the back of the property and we had no objections to the fence. It's only been there about 15 years. Sounds like she might be the neighbour from hell.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news about don - continuous healing energy zooming don's way to wrap him up in warm healing energy.

it is a hard lesson to learn when mother has probably done it all her life - i right there with you though - she needs to learn that this is not the way things are done - and not buying her everything she wants does not meant you don't love her. --- sam sending you tons of patience energy. i answered phones at a place and one of the women the came in i always call "my exercise in patience". lol



jheiens said:


> Update on *DON*:
> 
> He has seen the lung specialist today for a week-after exam. The biopsy reveals no malignancy! YAY!!! Lung capacity is below acceptable measures for him so another test in 2 weeks and then another test in 2 months. He drove himself and made several stops for errands before getting home. Still some difficulties with words getting from brain to utterance, in unexpected situations. His voice was less strong than normal by the time we sat down to dinner with Tim. He is walking and sleeping without pain now that he is sleeping at home. Appetite is good but not ravenous; but then he never was one to gorge himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - how are your husband's crops - how much did he loose? do you need to replant much? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, some people always want something to complain about. Your poor friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the teacher deserves one of my come to Jesus talks. --- sam --- the costume looks great - i vote for snaps. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have spent most of the afternoon constructing the seal costume. I helped her mom cut out the flippers & she took those home to make, I did the suit & head. I just have to put some kind of closures on the front. I used a double layer of polyester quilt batting so didn't think a zipper would go in very easily. I think I will use either Velcro, if that won't cause problems or maybe snaps. I just made a one pice coverall suit with the face on the hood. I hope she's happy with it. I have to run it into town after 9 as that's when the mom gets done work & it's supposed to go to school tomorrow. I think the teacher needs a boot for giving such short notice about the costumes. Notice was given Monday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have all been there bonnie - big sighs coming your way. ---- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> This morning I went to put together the sweater I've been knitting on for the last month only to discover I can't measure. Or count very well. One of the fronts has an extra pattern repeat so now I have to tear it out & redo it from the underarm up. Good grief!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lookin' good ---- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I decided I should have added whiskers
> :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be beautiful just like all your other knitting julie - without a doubt. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The instructions could be clearer, plus I prefer written, but am having to use charts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - how are your husband's crops - how much did he loose? do you need to replant much? --- sam


He thinks the wheat will come back. The canola may not be as thick as it should be, just depends how much rain we get as it doesn't come back


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs and Bored Panda: a different take on crochet!
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-crochet-food-hats-phil-ferguson/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


 :XD: :XD: great for the first thing I read this morning!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ohio Joy, I am so pleased Don is improving but prayers will be kept up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie your seal suit is sheer genius. I have to agree about the teacher though :thumbdown:
I am sorry about the frogging.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ohio Joy, I am so pleased Don is improving but prayers will be kept up.


Joy that is wonderful news on both accounts . The little girl will learn given time and she is also being shown real love now by you and your family ,so hopefully she will begin to understand the difference
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Bonnie your seal suit is sheer genius. I have to agree about the teacher though :thumbdown:
> I am sorry about the frogging.


Bonnie the suit is wonderful,what a lucky grandchild to have you as a grandmother . 
Sorry to hear about the crops .i will hope you have no more heavy hailstone weather . Here it's summer weather today but apparently back to heavy thunderous showers from tomorrow so I am going to cut the grass aren't I the lucky one😄


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Looks like it will be warm today.

Bonnie, l just love the seal costume. 

Joy, keep up the good work with DGGD, Ithink you are a star and glad to hear Don is improving. 

Lots to do today, finish myout fit, sort out my antique sewing box and prepare the displays for Saturday.

We had a good singing practice last night, only one more to go and then we do it for real.

Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it will be beautiful just like all your other knitting julie - without a doubt. --- sam


My suspicion is I am going to be very short of yarn. Time will tell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: :XD: great for the first thing I read this morning!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My suspicion is I am going to be very short of yarn. Time will tell.


Knit faster :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Knit faster :thumbup:


Ah Purple, if only that WOULD work!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah Purple, if only that WOULD work!!!!!


My Nanna always said it did. Mind you she was as daft as me x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My Nanna always said it did. Mind you she was as daft as me x


 :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone.... BRR its cold here. We had a top of 12c at 11am and by 2pm it was only 8c and dropping. Good grief!

Well mum is doing ok,,, the confusion has pretty much gone (i hope). She managed to do a little bit of physio on the recliner today. Just need to get those leg muscles working again so hopefully she will be able to stand then eventually walk. She is still on antibiotics for a chest infection but doing fairly well. The plan is to stay in hospital untill at least sometime next week the transferred to what is called Transitional Care for a few weeks (up to 12). She isnt up to being able to go to Rehab as it would be too intense, so this is a slow gentle way of rehab. Physio 3 times per week as opposed to twice a day. It is done in nursing home care with the outlook of being able to return home hopefully.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo in his new back garden.


Aaaw, he must enjoy having his own yard now. I see what you mean about those steps though. They do look a bit scary.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Won't know for a while what it is or was caused by. It could be something as simple as the chest pain you get when you eat too fast, but the ECG the ambos did, did have a small anomily on it so, as stated, it is wait and see.


I will read on and hopefully read that she is ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry she is now battling the urine infection. Keeping you and mom in prayer. This has been so stressful for you especially following the recent loss of your children's father. {{{HUGS}}}


Sometimes I feel like all I EVER have is stress with one thing after another. But I am fine and have fantastic friends.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry, my dear. It sounds as if it's very up and down. I know it's worrying it is for you.
> I'm keeping her and you in my prayers each day!
> Junek


Thanks June.... and Thanks to Everyone on here. It does help knowing so many care.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but it only ever rained at night.


  :thumbup: Forgot that part


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine he just invented them.


Probably. I have a few patterns for children's toy food that might help my imagination make them bigger, but I am not good at making my own patterns!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news, not the heart, possibly painful indigestion made worse by bad reaction to morphine for the pain. Have picked up and now going home.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Julie, your brother, Alex, is sure braver than I....I would also be in the house beside the fire with knitting on my lap!!
> Junek


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... BRR its cold here. We had a top of 12c at 11am and by 2pm it was only 8c and dropping. Good grief!
> 
> Well mum is doing ok,,, the confusion has pretty much gone (i hope). She managed to do a little bit of physio on the recliner today. Just need to get those leg muscles working again so hopefully she will be able to stand then eventually walk. She is still on antibiotics for a chest infection but doing fairly well. The plan is to stay in hospital untill at least sometime next week the transferred to what is called Transitional Care for a few weeks (up to 12). She isnt up to being able to go to Rehab as it would be too intense, so this is a slow gentle way of rehab. Physio 3 times per week as opposed to twice a day. It is done in nursing home care with the outlook of being able to return home hopefully.


So glad to hear of Mum's progress, and that her confusion is lessening- gentle rehab sounds great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw, he must enjoy having his own yard now. I see what you mean about those steps though. They do look a bit scary.


And the photo shows only some of them! I really must get onto the company that has the Occupational Therapists who assess for the ramps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: Forgot that part


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Probably. I have a few patterns for children's toy food that might help my imagination make them bigger, but I am not good at making my own patterns!


I am not sure that many children would enjoy wearing them- they looked a tight fit- and it would depend on what they were filled with- possibly some sort of foam- which if that was shaped accurately, crocheting the cover would be easier. Just a thought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the photo shows only some of them! I really must get onto the company that has the Occupational Therapists who assess for the ramps.


Mmm, they sure dont seem in a hurry! How are you Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, they sure dont seem in a hurry! How are you Julie?


Working on the Guernsey right now- I know the patterns so well, now- they are easy to do at night. But it is chilly, so soon I will head back to bed! I am so glad things seem to be working out for Mum- but of course healing of the bones will be slow I guess.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working on the Guernsey right now- I know the patterns so well, now- they are easy to do at night. But it is chilly, so soon I will head back to bed! I am so glad things seem to be working out for Mum- but of course healing of the bones will be slow I guess.


 :thumbup: It will be slow, although I can see that this has all taken an awful lot out of her. She just looks worn out. We will see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: It will be slow, although I can see that this has all taken an awful lot out of her. She just looks worn out. We will see.


I imagine there has been quite some pain for her to cope with, plus the scare factor that it happened in the first place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine there has been quite some pain for her to cope with, plus the scare factor that it happened in the first place.


Yep, she is terribly weak still. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, she is terribly weak still. :-(


Gentle hugs from me- and some hearty ones for yourself!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gentle hugs from me- and some hearty ones for yourself!


Thanks. I know lying in a bed and lying in a recliner for a week now isnt real good. One day at a time is my motto for now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Joy, glad to hear your good health news for you and Don.
Sugarsugar, it seems as though your Mum needs a gradual re hab and hope it will be successful. 
A lovely day here, let's hope this continues.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... BRR its cold here. We had a top of 12c at 11am and by 2pm it was only 8c and dropping. Good grief!
> 
> Well mum is doing ok,,, the confusion has pretty much gone (i hope). She managed to do a little bit of physio on the recliner today. Just need to get those leg muscles working again so hopefully she will be able to stand then eventually walk. She is still on antibiotics for a chest infection but doing fairly well. The plan is to stay in hospital untill at least sometime next week the transferred to what is called Transitional Care for a few weeks (up to 12). She isnt up to being able to go to Rehab as it would be too intense, so this is a slow gentle way of rehab. Physio 3 times per week as opposed to twice a day. It is done in nursing home care with the outlook of being able to return home hopefully.


A gradual return to activities sounds like a good plan for her. So glad that things are improving, but keeping the prayers coming for full recovery.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on *DON*:
> 
> He has seen the lung specialist today for a week-after exam. The biopsy reveals no malignancy! YAY!!! Lung capacity is below acceptable measures for him so another test in 2 weeks and then another test in 2 months. He drove himself and made several stops for errands before getting home. Still some difficulties with words getting from brain to utterance, in unexpected situations. His voice was less strong than normal by the time we sat down to dinner with Tim. He is walking and sleeping without pain now that he is sleeping at home. Appetite is good but not ravenous; but then he never was one to gorge himself.
> 
> ...


that's wonderful news about Don. I'm continuing to keep him in my prayers. And praying for you to have patience with a 5 year old. She really needs to learn that she can't have everything just because she wants it and the older she is, as we both know, the harder it will be to teach it.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Joy, glad to hear your good health news for you and Don.
> Sugarsugar, it seems as though your Mum needs a gradual re hab and hope it will be successful.
> A lovely day here, let's hope this continues.


You could do with some better weather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am getting cold- must go back to bed!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I decided I should have added whiskers
> :roll:


I completely agree with you about the short notice given by the teacher...a month in advance would be a reasonable length of time as so many families have both parents working.
You did a fantastic job.....Hope you can get a picture of the seal outfit being worn!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm so glad we live in an area that doesn't flood. We've had rain off and on for 2 days and for the last couple of hours, it's rained as hard as I've ever seen. And doesn't appear to be slowing down,
Hope we dry out soon....with a power chair, rain is NOT its friend!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... BRR its cold here. We had a top of 12c at 11am and by 2pm it was only 8c and dropping. Good grief!
> 
> Well mum is doing ok,,, the confusion has pretty much gone (i hope). She managed to do a little bit of physio on the recliner today. Just need to get those leg muscles working again so hopefully she will be able to stand then eventually walk. She is still on antibiotics for a chest infection but doing fairly well. The plan is to stay in hospital untill at least sometime next week the transferred to what is called Transitional Care for a few weeks (up to 12). She isnt up to being able to go to Rehab as it would be too intense, so this is a slow gentle way of rehab. Physio 3 times per week as opposed to twice a day. It is done in nursing home care with the outlook of being able to return home hopefully.


That's wonderful news. I know you're so relieved. Keeping you both in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 54... I need sleep. Goodnight all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Of course, if I misbehave I might make the headlines :thumbup:


Hmmtrue. Well misbehave then


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't know how far I will get here- its almost 11pm and i have jsut made it here. Not doing much but a lot of racing around others for the last couple of days. 
Did have our first Feats in Socks group this morning. 2 ladies turned as well as myslef and another lady form our Yarning over Group from which Feats in SOcks evolved. THis one is just for foot items- though they are welcome to learn to knit with us, but on foot related items ideally.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It scares the chihuahua (Truman) and chihuahua/jack russell (Mario) and they will usually try to get in someone's lap. Truman especially will then shake/tremble until the thundering stops.


Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you keep safe! How do the dogs handle it?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hmmtrue. Well misbehave then


Did you think she wouldn't?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't what you are hoping for to be a reminder of Robin Hood's Bay?


No I'm still working well on the Guernesy I started in your workshop (well no its a UFOif I'm honest) and then I want to do the Robin Hood Gansey


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs and Bored Panda: a different take on crochet!
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-crochet-food-hats-phil-ferguson/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


Definitely different and unique- but not sure you can say much else about them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I am so happy for both you and Don. I was so concerne abou the biopsy. Will continue to pray that his strength fully returns as well as his speech.

I can not imagine have to care for a little one almost everyday again. You will be such a positive influence on her though; especially in equating love with gifts. Now if the parents will get on board she has a chance of developing into a caring and thoughful little girl. Unfortuante circmstaces for her which she doesn't deserve. She is blessed you are in her life. Will send you positive thoughts & prayers for strength for you. You ar such a good person.


jheiens said:


> Update on *DON*:
> 
> He has seen the lung specialist today for a week-after exam. The biopsy reveals no malignancy! YAY!!! Lung capacity is below acceptable measures for him so another test in 2 weeks and then another test in 2 months. He drove himself and made several stops for errands before getting home. Still some difficulties with words getting from brain to utterance, in unexpected situations. His voice was less strong than normal by the time we sat down to dinner with Tim. He is walking and sleeping without pain now that he is sleeping at home. Appetite is good but not ravenous; but then he never was one to gorge himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you are getting to go on your trip. Sending you traveling mercies for a safe, delightful, and healthy vacation!


sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, enjoy your new Merrills. Good for you. The other brand I love is abeo but they are expensive and I have not den them on markdown. I have one pair of sandals and am bringing them on the trip also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is just adorable!!! You are so talented.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I have spent most of the afternoon constructing the seal costume. I helped her mom cut out the flippers & she took those home to make, I did the suit & head. I just have to put some kind of closures on the front. I used a double layer of polyester quilt batting so didn't think a zipper would go in very easily. I think I will use either Velcro, if that won't cause problems or maybe snaps. I just made a one pice coverall suit with the face on the hood. I hope she's happy with it. I have to run it into town after 9 as that's when the mom gets done work & it's supposed to go to school tomorrow. I think the teacher needs a boot for giving such short notice about the costumes. Notice was given Monday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have spent most of the afternoon constructing the seal costume. I helped her mom cut out the flippers & she took those home to make, I did the suit & head. I just have to put some kind of closures on the front. I used a double layer of polyester quilt batting so didn't think a zipper would go in very easily. I think I will use either Velcro, if that won't cause problems or maybe snaps. I just made a one pice coverall suit with the face on the hood. I hope she's happy with it. I have to run it into town after 9 as that's when the mom gets done work & it's supposed to go to school tomorrow. I think the teacher needs a boot for giving such short notice about the costumes. Notice was given Monday.


Good looking seal- but a school week is not enough time thats for sure to get them done. But then maybe she was hoping to make parents keep them simple by not giving them time to go too overboard?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This morning I went to put together the sweater I've been knitting on for the last month only to discover I can't measure. Or count very well. One of the fronts has an extra pattern repeat so now I have to tear it out & redo it from the underarm up. Good grief!


MAybe youthought the person the jumper is for had one arm longer thant hte other. But yes what a pain it was for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praise God that your mom has improved. Slow and steady rehab at the nursing home sounds the way to go for sure. I know you are breathing a sigh of relief.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... BRR its cold here. We had a top of 12c at 11am and by 2pm it was only 8c and dropping. Good grief!
> 
> Well mum is doing ok,,, the confusion has pretty much gone (i hope). She managed to do a little bit of physio on the recliner today. Just need to get those leg muscles working again so hopefully she will be able to stand then eventually walk. She is still on antibiotics for a chest infection but doing fairly well. The plan is to stay in hospital untill at least sometime next week the transferred to what is called Transitional Care for a few weeks (up to 12). She isnt up to being able to go to Rehab as it would be too intense, so this is a slow gentle way of rehab. Physio 3 times per week as opposed to twice a day. It is done in nursing home care with the outlook of being able to return home hopefully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto! And I completely understand what you mean about "things = love" to some people...it's sad, in my opinion.


I tried to get my MIL to understand that so I told her about how much more important to me was a Icy Pole my grandfather bought me (4cent ice block) than pother thigns I was given becuase he didn't do things like that. I got other presents that I liked better but meaning wise this was right up th etop of the list.
But all my MIL saw was how stingy he was- and kept buying everything the girls wanted- or demanded. That type of grandmother I have no intention of being- partly because I'm just not like that but also because I believe strongly that it is wrong. I do plan to spoil them a bit but not like that and not in total contradiction of everything their parents are trying to teach them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You will be a fabulous grandmother. Are they going to find out the sex of the baby? 


darowil said:


> I tried to get my MIL to understand that so I told her about how much more important to me was a Icy Pole my grandfather bought me (4cent ice block) than pother thigns I was given becuase he didn't do things like that. I got other presents that I liked better but meaning wise this was right up th etop of the list.
> But all my MIL saw was how stingy he was- and kept buying everything the girls wanted- or demanded. That type of grandmother I have no intention of being- partly because I'm just not like that but also because I believe strongly that it is wrong. I do plan to spoil them a bit but not like that and not in total contradiction of everything their parents are trying to teach them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on *DON*:
> 
> He has seen the lung specialist today for a week-after exam. The biopsy reveals no malignancy! YAY!!! Lung capacity is below acceptable measures for him so another test in 2 weeks and then another test in 2 months. He drove himself and made several stops for errands before getting home. Still some difficulties with words getting from brain to utterance, in unexpected situations. His voice was less strong than normal by the time we sat down to dinner with Tim. He is walking and sleeping without pain now that he is sleeping at home. Appetite is good but not ravenous; but then he never was one to gorge himself.
> 
> ...


Good that the results for both of you were cancer free. Hopefully th elung issue is just a residual from the cold he had and will clear up with time. ANd what a releif that he is slowly improving in other ways as well.
SOunds like hard work with you DGGD- how much to give her what she wants and how often to say no is never easy- and even harder if she is used to getting lots given to her for whatever reason that might be. But if that is what she thinks love is and you don't give her anything she will think you don't love her. But no way do you want her to think that the only way of showing love is to give material things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've got to get some errands run so I'm off to get dressed and get going. DD started a new class today at the universitiy for the second summer session and will be home a little after noon. We then need to go see about getting ties for her car and an oil change so I want my running around done., Will check in again later. Stay safe and happy!
XXOOXX to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... BRR its cold here. We had a top of 12c at 11am and by 2pm it was only 8c and dropping. Good grief!
> 
> Well mum is doing ok,,, the confusion has pretty much gone (i hope). She managed to do a little bit of physio on the recliner today. Just need to get those leg muscles working again so hopefully she will be able to stand then eventually walk. She is still on antibiotics for a chest infection but doing fairly well. The plan is to stay in hospital untill at least sometime next week the transferred to what is called Transitional Care for a few weeks (up to 12). She isnt up to being able to go to Rehab as it would be too intense, so this is a slow gentle way of rehab. Physio 3 times per week as opposed to twice a day. It is done in nursing home care with the outlook of being able to return home hopefully.


Thats sounding positive for your mother. ANd what a relief for you that she is improving. Hopefully they can get her into Transitional Care near by and up to be able to manage at home again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if anyone is in the mood to crochet here you go. --- sam
> 
> http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet
> 
> and they are free.


There are done rather lively patterns thank you for sharing 👍😀


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You will be a fabulous grandmother. Are they going to find out the sex of the baby?


No- though it oculd be hard with Vicky's abilty to read scans they will need to warn her tolook away, soit is not simply a case of not being told but of deliberately looking away at the relevant time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I've got to get some errands run so I'm off to get dressed and get going. DD started a new class today at the universitiy for the second summer session and will be home a little after noon. We then need to go see about getting ties for her car and an oil change so I want my running around done., Will check in again later. Stay safe and happy!
> XXOOXX to all.


And I'm about to get undressed and stop. Of to bed I go. It is still Thursday- for another 20 minutes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your poor former neighbor; I had something similar over 20 years ago when selling my house when DH and I married. Fortunately my realtor handled it for me.
> 
> We are currently having horrible thundestorms. I'm afraid my garden is going to drown.


Everywhere seems to be getting heavy rain and thunderstorms . I hope your plants survive after all the hard work you put into doing the garden . We had a mixture of everything a couple of days ago strong winds, heavy thunderous rain and hailstones and all the plants were ok apart from one of the lilies broke off so you might be surprised by what survives 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> My neighbour says she's considering taking down the fence to avoid a confrontation. ..a big expense IMHO. I wouldn't do it but would suggest the lady arrange for a survey if she feels strongly about it. She's going to keep me informed.


Hope fully your ex neighbour will not be bullied into doing something she will regret . I agree with you that she should tell the lady to arrange for a survey 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, I'm glad to hear your mom is doing better. It's goods they will send her to a rehab place to recover rather than try to send her home too soon. M


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> MAybe youthought the person the jumper is for had one arm longer thant hte other. But yes what a pain it was for sure.


Since the sweater is for me, I should have know I wasn't lopsided :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> MAybe youthought the person the jumper is for had one arm longer thant hte other. But yes what a pain it was for sure
> 
> Oops, a Gwennie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A gradual return to activities sounds like a good plan for her. So glad that things are improving, but keeping the prayers coming for full recovery.


Cathy I'm glad to hear your mum is doing better . Gentle physio sounds ideal for your mum and , hopefully it will help her get back to her own home sooner rather than later 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I have cut the grass and I have also weeded, dug , chopped and snipped 2borders into looking more presentable . Only one more to go before I go back and start all over again . Sat and watched the dog put all her toys back into the exact spot I picked them up from .&#128516; I'm sure that dog has OCD . time to go and give my hands another 10 washes 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It scares the chihuahua (Truman) and chihuahua/jack russell (Mario) and they will usually try to get in someone's lap. Truman especially will then shake/tremble until the thundering stops.


sounds like knitting would be a bit tricky!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great work, Sonja the last bit made me laugh :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No I'm still working well on the Guernesy I started in your workshop (well no its a UFOif I'm honest) and then I want to do the Robin Hood Gansey


 :thumbup: but :thumbdown: to it having become a UFO- but it sounds as though it's all Feats at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Definitely different and unique- but not sure you can say much else about them!


Indeed!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:



> There are done rather lively patterns thank you for sharing 👍😀


I sure have missed you and sharing your morning coffee, Caren. I hope you're just busy redecorating your new bedroom. Is it completed yet!?
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! The red must go to one side as I battle with Bronwen's chosen shrug.


Isn't there always something. What color are you using for Bronwen?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad to hear about all the health improvements going on. 
Julie, the red sweater is beautiful, and Purple, I love the Buttons.

I'm onward and upward with the downsizing and getting ready to move, but today's email brought upsetting news. Turns out that two girls in the house have significant cat allergies, so I cannot bring my Annie. This is hard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't there always something. What color are you using for Bronwen?


Some pink (dusky) bamboo and cotton mix I have, I doubt I have enough though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Update on *DON*:
> 
> He has seen the lung specialist today for a week-after exam. The biopsy reveals no malignancy! YAY!!! Lung capacity is below acceptable measures for him so another test in 2 weeks and then another test in 2 months. He drove himself and made several stops for errands before getting home. Still some difficulties with words getting from brain to utterance, in unexpected situations. His voice was less strong than normal by the time we sat down to dinner with Tim. He is walking and sleeping without pain now that he is sleeping at home. Appetite is good but not ravenous; but then he never was one to gorge himself.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news for both of you. 
I know people also, who use things to show love instead of giving up their time, it makes a dangerous pattern, I hope you will be able to change her perception of that fairly quickly, it probably won't be easy though. My thoughts and prayers are with you though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now if we could just get the patterns! What a way to win a costume contest! Maybe if I got started now, I would be finished by Halloween.


 He certainly has talent and has fun with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Glad to hear about all the health improvements going on.
> Julie, the red sweater is beautiful, and Purple, I love the Buttons.
> 
> I'm onward and upward with the downsizing and getting ready to move, but today's email brought upsetting news. Turns out that two girls in the house have significant cat allergies, so I cannot bring my Annie. This is hard.


I am so sorry you are put in this quandary over your cat- that will be hard to have to give her up, if that is what you decide. 
Thank you for the compliment, I am working now on the second tier of motifs- because I can almost knit a Guernsey in my sleep!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have spent most of the afternoon constructing the seal costume. I helped her mom cut out the flippers & she took those home to make, I did the suit & head. I just have to put some kind of closures on the front. I used a double layer of polyester quilt batting so didn't think a zipper would go in very easily. I think I will use either Velcro, if that won't cause problems or maybe snaps. I just made a one pice coverall suit with the face on the hood. I hope she's happy with it. I have to run it into town after 9 as that's when the mom gets done work & it's supposed to go to school tomorrow. I think the teacher needs a boot for giving such short notice about the costumes. Notice was given Monday.


Bonnie, that's adorable, and quick! The whiskers are cute too, the quilt batting worked great, I'd have never thought to use it that way. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This morning I went to put together the sweater I've been knitting on for the last month only to discover I can't measure. Or count very well. One of the fronts has an extra pattern repeat so now I have to tear it out & redo it from the underarm up. Good grief!


That's something I would (have) done, at least once or twice, you have my sympathies on the ripping and finishing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> page 54... I need sleep. Goodnight all.


Sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hmmtrue. Well misbehave then


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I tried to get my MIL to understand that so I told her about how much more important to me was a Icy Pole my grandfather bought me (4cent ice block) than pother thigns I was given becuase he didn't do things like that. I got other presents that I liked better but meaning wise this was right up th etop of the list.
> But all my MIL saw was how stingy he was- and kept buying everything the girls wanted- or demanded. That type of grandmother I have no intention of being- partly because I'm just not like that but also because I believe strongly that it is wrong. I do plan to spoil them a bit but not like that and not in total contradiction of everything their parents are trying to teach them.


I remember the things we did more than anything I ever got, except the candy necklaces that we got when we went camping in Homer once, it was the first time we'd ever had them and we had so much fun on that trip.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, so sorry you can not bring your cat with you. A horrible and sad dilemma. I think you are so brave to plunge into a new job and way of living and I hate you can't have the comfort of your cat. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I'm about to get undressed and stop. Of to bed I go. It is still Thursday- for another 20 minutes.


Good night, or morning as it may be, by the time you finally get there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have cut the grass and I have also weeded, dug , chopped and snipped 2borders into looking more presentable . Only one more to go before I go back and start all over again . Sat and watched the dog put all her toys back into the exact spot I picked them up from .😄 I'm sure that dog has OCD . time to go and give my hands another 10 washes
> Sonja


You have been busy this morning. 
:XD: :XD: On the dog and OCD!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some pink (dusky) bamboo and cotton mix I have, I doubt I have enough though.


Ooh, If you are thinking you will be short already, you probably will be, but hopefully it will go farther than expected and you'll end with an inch to tuck in. Will you be able to get more if needed? If not, that could be a dilemma.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, so sorry you can not bring your cat with you. A horrible and sad dilemma. I think you are so brave to plunge into a new job and way of living and I hate you can't have the comfort of your cat. Hugs.


I agree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, If you are thinking you will be short already, you probably will be, but hopefully it will go farther than expected and you'll end with an inch to tuck in. Will you be able to get more if needed? If not, that could be a dilemma.


I did find another ball of it- but whether or not I have all of what I had originally, I don't know. I don't think dusky pinks are very fashionable here at the moment- they all seem to be very bright pinks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up again, and have made it all the way to Thursday, YAY!!!! Now only today and tomorrow to go, we'll see how well I do, this is a personal mission now. 
I guess David is going to be headed to SA (San Antonio) with a load tomorrow or Saturday. Just as long as he stays away from low water crossings. 
Carly called me yesterday, I asked if she had to use the canoe to get to school, she laughed and said that they didn't have a canoe, but no, she didn't need it. lol 
She, by he way is doing well, was on honor roll for better than half the school year, and sounds much more mature when I talk to her. 
Well, I need to get off here and do something I think. Have a good day/night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did find another ball of it- but whether or not I have all of what I had originally, I don't know. I don't think dusky pinks are very fashionable here at the moment- they all seem to be very bright pinks.


Hopefully you have what you need then. Fingers and toes are crossed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you have what you need then. Fingers and toes are crossed.


Thanks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Glad to hear about all the health improvements going on.
> Julie, the red sweater is beautiful, and Purple, I love the Buttons.
> 
> I'm onward and upward with the downsizing and getting ready to move, but today's email brought upsetting news. Turns out that two girls in the house have significant cat allergies, so I cannot bring my Annie. This is hard.


That is sad...can someone else keep her for you to visit whenever you want?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm caught up again, and have made it all the way to Thursday, YAY!!!! Now only today and tomorrow to go, we'll see how well I do, this is a personal mission now.
> I guess David is going to be headed to SA (San Antonio) with a load tomorrow or Saturday. Just as long as he stays away from low water crossings.
> Carly called me yesterday, I asked if she had to use the canoe to get to school, she laughed and said that they didn't have a canoe, but no, she didn't need it. lol
> She, by he way is doing well, was on honor roll for better than half the school year, and sounds much more mature when I talk to her.
> Well, I need to get off here and do something I think. Have a good day/night all.


That's so good to hear that Carly is doing so well---no doubt due at least in part to your influence. Continued success to her and if the maturity button has been pushed, then I have every belief that she's well on her way to being all she can be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Won't be able to catch up but wanted to say hello. Today is going to be a stay at home and rest day for me. Got meals made and frozen and ready for DH to use and got to the dentist for fillings so I didn't get into trouble while in Ohio. Other things tended to that needed tending and now time to rest. Hugs to all and loving thoughts to those in need.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Glad to hear about all the health improvements going on.
> Julie, the red sweater is beautiful, and Purple, I love the Buttons.
> 
> I'm onward and upward with the downsizing and getting ready to move, but today's email brought upsetting news. Turns out that two girls in the house have significant cat allergies, so I cannot bring my Annie. This is hard.


Oh I'm sorry to hear that . I know it will be hard for you as our pets soon become part of the family , but is there anyone in your family or close friend who can take her in so that you can still see her
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's so good to hear that Carly is doing so well---no doubt due at least in part to your influence. Continued success to her and if the maturity button has been pushed, then I have every belief that she's well on her way to being all she can be.


 I think that last summer here, was good for both her and mom, she had opportunities to be independent and mom had to give up control because she wasn't here to keep the tether tight, so now Carly is more adventurous with trying new things, like volleyball and band, and mom is more willing to let go and let her, and it helps that with all her activities, she is spending much more time with kids her own age and less time with her soon to be 5 year old sister. When she spends most of her time with a toddler, she's going to act more like the toddler that she's constantly with. 
Thank you, I think she's well on her way to being successful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Won't be able to catch up but wanted to say hello. Today is going to be a stay at home and rest day for me. Got meals made and frozen and ready for DH to use and got to the dentist for fillings so I didn't get into trouble while in Ohio. Other things tended to that needed tending and now time to rest. Hugs to all and loving thoughts to those in need.


Glad you are able to be home and get some rest, I hope that your mom is doing much better.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, so sorry you can not bring your cat with you. A horrible and sad dilemma. I think you are so brave to plunge into a new job and way of living and I hate you can't have the comfort of your cat. Hugs.


Thanks, Julie and Joy. She's always been a one person cat. One of my dear daughters offered to take her, so there is an out, but we would just have to see how she does. I have a wonderful young woman in my apartment complex who drops in to feed etc. Annie if I'm gone, and she never sees her; she's always hiding under a bed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I tried to get my MIL to understand that so I told her about how much more important to me was a Icy Pole my grandfather bought me (4cent ice block) than pother thigns I was given becuase he didn't do things like that. I got other presents that I liked better but meaning wise this was right up th etop of the list.
> But all my MIL saw was how stingy he was- and kept buying everything the girls wanted- or demanded. That type of grandmother I have no intention of being- partly because I'm just not like that but also because I believe strongly that it is wrong. I do plan to spoil them a bit but not like that and not in total contradiction of everything their parents are trying to teach them.


I would much rather take mine fishing! Maybe someday I'll get to--but I'm lucky, I guess, in that my kids see things the same way I do (at least as far as I know).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Machristie, sorry you won't be able to take your cat with you to the new place. I hope she will go to your daughters & be happy there so you will be able to see her.

Kaye, great that Carley is doing well, will she be coming to spend time with you again this summer?

Sonja, sounds like we have spent the same kind of morning. I've pulled weeds from my big flower bed, not too many yet but if I keep on top of it hopefully it won't get bad. I did a quick run-through of the garden too, things are starting to come up nicely, I should soon be able to see the rows well enough to run the tiller between. I went over to DS house to water the tomatoes I planted over there, they are in a big planter on the south side of the garage so didn't get any of the rain the other day & get lots of sun so need to be watered often. I am still waiting on older son to come get his tomatoes from my greenhouse, any that he doesn't want may be added to that planter. 
While across the road I sanded the drywall patches I did a couple of days ago so now the living room is ready for paint soon as the window is changed. Always nice to get a job done.
I have the GKs coming tomorrow for the weekend & on Sunday the little cousin that I made the seal outfit for is also coming as mom is working & Dad is still away with Shane. He had another chemo last week & has always wanted to go on vacation to Barbados so they have gone. I personally think they are nuts to leave Canada in case something happens as he would not be able to get any medical insurance, but that's just my opinion.

Tonight I'm off with 2 friends to see the OakRidge Boys in Lloydminster. I feel a little guilty not staying home & making a fancy supper for DS2 as it is his birthday but will do that tomorrow,


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Machriste, I hope you can work something out to keep Annie in your life. Hugs to you.

Glad to hear the news of all whose health is improving. 

We are not having any rain (though I hear there's a chance tomorrow); it's been hot finally (90F) for a couple of days, though mornings and evenings are still cool. 

I've been looking at my swatch hats and thinking on what to do with the stitch patterns...I'll let you know when I do. LOL

Hugs & blessings all around!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Won't be able to catch up but wanted to say hello. Today is going to be a stay at home and rest day for me. Got meals made and frozen and ready for DH to use and got to the dentist for fillings so I didn't get into trouble while in Ohio. Other things tended to that needed tending and now time to rest. Hugs to all and loving thoughts to those in need.


Good to see you --- sounds like you're getting ready for another extended trip to Ohio. How is DH doing? Did his test results come through okay. Please take care of yourself --- miss you but am with you in air hugs and of course lots of prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Won't be able to catch up but wanted to say hello. Today is going to be a stay at home and rest day for me. Got meals made and frozen and ready for DH to use and got to the dentist for fillings so I didn't get into trouble while in Ohio. Other things tended to that needed tending and now time to rest. Hugs to all and loving thoughts to those in need.


Hello Daralene Glad to hear from you and that you are getting some rest . Are you getting ready to go back to see your mom hope she is doing well in her new home , take care and look after yourself 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Machristie, sorry you won't be able to take your cat with you to the new place. I hope she will go to your daughters & be happy there so you will be able to see her.
> 
> Kaye, great that Carley is doing well, will she be coming to spend time with you again this summer?
> 
> ...


We definitely had a similar day apart from I don't paint not ever , well I take that back I never did paint that was husbands job never thought about who will do it next time we need somewhere painting and I'm not going to think about it now either . 
I'm glad to hear that your gardens are doing well not to much damage . We are due another round of heavy thunder storms coming in some time tomorrow according to the weather so a day for staying at home I think 
Have a nice time tonight and leave the guilt behind 
Sonja


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Annie has been with me through thick and thin, and right now, knowing that she can't go with me to this new and exciting part of my life takes away some of the joy of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Annie has been with me through thick and thin, and right now, knowing that she can't go with me to this new and exciting part of my life takes away some of the joy of it.


It would be easier, were she more easy with others- how unfortunate this is, if I were forced to part with my Ringo it would take most of any joy I was feeling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is canola - that is a new farm crop for me. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He thinks the wheat will come back. The canola may not be as thick as it should be, just depends how much rain we get as it doesn't come back


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is canola - that is a new farm crop for me. --- sam


Canola is of rapeseed, they changed the name to be more politically correct.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canola

In summer our countryside is fields of beautiful yellow flowers, although it raises hell with my allergies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is canola - that is a new farm crop for me. --- sam


Canola is of rapeseed, they changed the name to be more politically correct.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canola

In summer our countryside is fields of beautiful yellow flowers, although it raises hell with my allergies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you be able to get more - did she provide the yarn? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My suspicion is I am going to be very short of yarn. Time will tell.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> There are done rather lively patterns thank you for sharing 👍😀


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell them to take an antihistimin --- sam



machriste said:


> Glad to hear about all the health improvements going on.
> Julie, the red sweater is beautiful, and Purple, I love the Buttons.
> 
> I'm onward and upward with the downsizing and getting ready to move, but today's email brought upsetting news. Turns out that two girls in the house have significant cat allergies, so I cannot bring my Annie. This is hard.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no doubt due in a great deal to your influence. yeah for carly. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm caught up again, and have made it all the way to Thursday, YAY!!!! Now only today and tomorrow to go, we'll see how well I do, this is a personal mission now.
> I guess David is going to be headed to SA (San Antonio) with a load tomorrow or Saturday. Just as long as he stays away from low water crossings.
> Carly called me yesterday, I asked if she had to use the canoe to get to school, she laughed and said that they didn't have a canoe, but no, she didn't need it. lol
> She, by he way is doing well, was on honor roll for better than half the school year, and sounds much more mature when I talk to her.
> Well, I need to get off here and do something I think. Have a good day/night all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it isn't like she is going to out in the main house running around. talk to the girls about it and explain how important annie is to your life. --- sam



machriste said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Annie has been with me through thick and thin, and right now, knowing that she can't go with me to this new and exciting part of my life takes away some of the joy of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - do you use conola oil? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Canola is of rapeseed, they changed the name to be more politically correct.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canola
> 
> In summer our countryside is fields of beautiful yellow flowers, although it raises hell with my allergies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do dear eat canola? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Canola is of rapeseed, they changed the name to be more politically correct.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canola
> 
> In summer our countryside is fields of beautiful yellow flowers, although it raises hell with my allergies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a new temptation - and it is free and very pretty --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Heirloom-Shawl-from-Patons


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to watch this. bobby matthews reporting


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a lovely start to a new week. The countless hours that go into the opening from Sam and the wonderful summary put together and posted by Darowil and Kate are truly appreciated. It does not go without saying that Julie so often steps up to help each of these wonderful people as well as keep us up to date on those who sometimes need to be missing from the tea party. Thanks to each of you for all that you do.
> 
> Also a special word of thanks to Tami and her assistants as they have been coordinating this year's KAP. The countless hours of preparation are truly appreciated.


~~~Ditto ditto ditto!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do dear eat canola? --- sam


Yes & so do we. The oil for deep frying & margarine for cooking


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to watch this. bobby matthews reporting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to watch this. bobby matthews reporting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on sonja ---- http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crocheted-baby-sandals


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep....didn't even try with a lap full of doggies. Oh by the way saw and petted a Pembrooke Corgie today. It was so sweet....a female.A gentleman was walking her around the parking lot of the auto repair shop.

Why was I at a repair shop? DD's car needed new tires (2 were bauld and 2 had dry rot) and she needed an oil change. Of course they also discovered the car seriously needed new pads and rotars (brakes) and a new serpintine belt so will be taking it back in Wed. when I get my check.....ugh....just what I needed was another large bill right now. Oh well, at least she will be driving a safer vehicle.

Next week will be busy; auto repairs, my doctor appointment for RA, and DH cateract surgery.....at least there is a break between each one and not all in one day! What a social calendar I have!!!



Lurker 2 said:


> sounds like knitting would be a bit tricky!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no! Will one of your children take her? How sad for you!


machriste said:


> Glad to hear about all the health improvements going on.
> Julie, the red sweater is beautiful, and Purple, I love the Buttons.
> 
> I'm onward and upward with the downsizing and getting ready to move, but today's email brought upsetting news. Turns out that two girls in the house have significant cat allergies, so I cannot bring my Annie. This is hard.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would it be possible to take her if she was only allowed in your quarters?


machriste said:


> Thanks, Julie and Joy. She's always been a one person cat. One of my dear daughters offered to take her, so there is an out, but we would just have to see how she does. I have a wonderful young woman in my apartment complex who drops in to feed etc. Annie if I'm gone, and she never sees her; she's always hiding under a bed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie...The seal outfit is adorable. Job well done. I do agree that the teacher was out of line in asking for such a thing in such short notice.

Caren...It is so good to see you posting as I was getting concerned about you. 

Ohio Joy...So happy that test results for Don and you are both in your favor. Sounds like this summer will be an act of patience in teaching DGGD what love really is and what family should really be about. How is Tim doing?

Sam...It is good seeing you here more. I hope that means you are feeling better again.

CMaliza...So good to see you on the tea party this week. How is the house renovation coming along?

Purplefi...Have a fabulous weekend, but do take care of yourself so you don't end up with any set backs.

This has been a busy week for me. I need to be up at 2:30 in the morning so I will be heading to sleep real soon. Take care. I did get a phone call this afternoon that my DH's uncle Don passed away in his sleep last night. He has had declining health these past few years, but seemed to be doing fairly well so a bit of a surprise for the family. He was a wonderful Christian man and very much a family man. He was a wonderful person and I am glad that I have had the opportunity to know him.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Annie has been with me through thick and thin, and right now, knowing that she can't go with me to this new and exciting part of my life takes away some of the joy of it.


My sympathies are with you. I hope Annie is happy with your daughter.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Would it be possible to take her if she was only allowed in your quarters?


I would never go without my furbaby. But I understand sometimes there's no option to NOT move. It would break my heart. If she were in only your apartment, Marilyn, I don't understand why that would be a problem!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...The seal outfit is adorable. Job well done. I do agree that the teacher was out of line in asking for such a thing in such short notice.
> 
> Caren...It is so good to see you posting as I was getting concerned about you.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about the loss of your DH's uncle. My prayers are with the family.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss of your DH's uncle. My prayers are with the family.
> Junek


My prayers also.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Next week will be busy; auto repairs, my doctor appointment for RA, and DH cateract surgery.....at least there is a break between each one and not all in one day! What a social calendar I have!!!


Some days life just really sucks when you're as popular as your family is, Gwen. grin

Ohio Joy

Pacer, Tim is adjusting to the lack of fairly rigid routines of class periods and activities fairly quickly. Having Aurora (DGGD) here most days does influence the routines of even this casual household; but we will get through it if only because the days do pass--one after the other. Right?

FYI, Don mowed the entire yard before he quit and then washed up dishes and the kitchen while Ben and I cleaned up the mess from the open container of pickled beets which slipped from my hand and drenched the dining room carpet, under the table, and splattered clear to the tile floor in the kitchen. Fortunately, most of it came clean and the light stain is under the dining table in the shadows.

Don is cleared to return to work on Monday and will do the follow-up tests as scheduled. Thanks again for all your prayers and good wishes for both of us.

I had to frog the 6th triangle of the wingspan; something doesn't look right but a non-knitter will not notice and I may turn it into a poncho for DGGD before I'm done with it. Otherwise it looks like it will work just fine for my needs. Thanks for the workshop pages.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no! Will one of your children take her? How sad for you!


Yes, Gwenie. DD#2 offered. There wouldn't be a more loving pet stepmother. I now just feel sad that I won't have her with me; she and I are very good friends.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> (((((((((((((great big group hug)))))))))))))
> from me!


~~~LOVE those group hugs! I'm in!
All of my good intentions to keep up with the KTP...out of the window! DS is out of town and DDIL has come down with the stomach flu and is all alone. So we are with her now, doing some nursing care. DS comes back tomorrow night....I think she is partly "love sick" for DS, too.

Healing, soothing, gentle hugs and prayers for all in need. I have been trying to skim and catch up....a lot has been happening. Just know I include all of the KTP family in my prayers. I hold each of you very dearly, and carefully.

I was thrilled to hear about Matthew's new adventure with his cards & art work; happy to hear about Tim's awrds...I'm still reading to find out about others. I suspect many are doing fantastic things!

Back to trying to catch up!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of these Josephine made with tiny beads by my new DIL . She and her sisters made them to go on the tables at the wedding


~~~Those flowers are beautiful. Very precious on the tables!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Just a quick note today. Hopefully, anyway.
> Sam, great opening. I am home for the weekend. Sent you a pm.
> Good news here. On Friday morning, my great grand daughter was born by c section. Elaina is 9# 1 oz and 21" long. Blond hair but not much of it. Have got to hold her today. Mom is doing well. This is my oldest DGd who has a 4 yo son. I'll post s pic soon..
> Betty, great haul. Love going to the smaller fiber fests.
> ...


~~~Congrats Kathy! A new baby is always a delight! Enjoy it to the hilt!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it took youngest son all of 2seconds to download pictures so here is my son and his wife . With twin sister in the first one . I don't like the beard but he won't shave it off
> 
> Sonja


~~~Beautiful! Loved the 2nd photo with the confetti all 'round!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the photo shows only some of them! I really must get onto the company that has the Occupational Therapists who assess for the ramps.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure that many children would enjoy wearing them- they looked a tight fit- and it would depend on what they were filled with- possibly some sort of foam- which if that was shaped accurately, crocheting the cover would be easier. Just a thought.


Actually, I was thinking for adult costumes. The patterns I have are for toy food for the play kitchens. I think you are right about the children not wanting to wear them. I was just thinking that the patterns I have might be enough for me to figure out how to do adult sizes. If I REALLY get ambitious! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Actually, I was thinking for adult costumes. The patterns I have are for toy food for the play kitchens. I think you are right about the children not wanting to wear them. I was just thinking that the patterns I have might be enough for me to figure out how to do adult sizes. If I REALLY get ambitious! :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting cold- must go back to bed!


Remember your heat packs or hot water bottle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad we live in an area that doesn't flood. We've had rain off and on for 2 days and for the last couple of hours, it's rained as hard as I've ever seen. And doesn't appear to be slowing down,
> Hope we dry out soon....with a power chair, rain is NOT its friend!
> Junek


Hope you dry out soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Remember your heat packs or hot water bottle.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Carol....It is so good to hear from you. I can just see you helping to remove a ceiling. I hope you were not climbing on chairs or other objects.
> 
> ~~~Nice photos! Matthew is looking great....love the beginning of a dog drawing. Seeing them develop is fascinating.
> 
> Ceiling removal....I was on documentation duty...I got to take pictures! No climbing for me!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey caren. --- sam


Hey Sam I'm still kicking life is kicking my butt in some ways and gotten better in other areas. I miss everyone just don't have much time and my internet is not good at all. Hoping to have better connections soon. Can't post photos all I have is my phone.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> the shawl is beautiful normaedern - is this the same daughter that you knit the wedding shawl for. you do excellent work - a shawl in black is not easy knitting. the pattern you designed was awe inspiring - such talent --- sam


~~~I agree...BEAUTIFUL! Excellent work! Couldn't have said it better, Sam.....a treasure she should be proud to wear! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar wrote:
Thankyou everyone for the hugs and well wishes.

Today mum seems less confused... no hallucinations and no hand fiddling and agitation. Thank God. Still a bit mixed up though and very tired. She has eaten VERY well today. It would seem that the blood transfusion has improved things. She hasnt been out of bed at all today though... too exhausted. She hasnt had any heavy pain medication since Friday now so I think that was part of the problem also.

I need to go to bed..... goodnight all.



thewren said:


> excellent news sugar - tons of healing energy still wrapping around her to get her back in the pink real quick. tell her their are loads of prayers and good wishes coming to her from across the pond or i quess it would be from on top. --- sam


~~~Very glad to hear of improvements! Loads of prayers going 'round!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna, Marla said that you can do a shrub peony in a 5 gallon pot, that her bff in Alaska had/has one, and it did really well, just do half the perscribed fertalizer once a month, and then make sure you winter it and let it go dormant for at least a little while. 

Marla said that they may attract big black ants, but you don't need them as we don't have them in Alaska or in pots in general.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Machristie, sorry you won't be able to take your cat with you to the new place. I hope she will go to your daughters & be happy there so you will be able to see her.
> 
> Kaye, great that Carley is doing well, will she be coming to spend time with you again this summer?
> 
> ...


Thank you, she seems to have started to really thrive. We will wait and see if she will be up at all this summer, she is going to do vollyball tryouts so she has until sometime in July for practice before tryouts I guess. She's really excited about it. 
It is a scary to have them leaving Canada, but I imagine they figure if they don't go now, maybe they won't get a chance later? 
Have fun with the GKs and the cousin.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, Marla said that you can do a shrub peony in a 5 gallon pot, that her bff in Alaska had/has one, and it did really well, just do half the perscribed fertalizer once a month, and then make sure you winter it and let it go dormant for at least a little while.
> 
> Marla said that they may attract big black ants, but you don't need them as we don't have them in Alaska or in pots in general.


Hmm...now I'm thinking. :mrgreen: I have never seen big black ants here, so that may not be a problem--I can probably keep it on the porch a good part of the year as long as it gets enough water. Now to find out if any nurseries around here have one...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...The seal outfit is adorable. Job well done. I do agree that the teacher was out of line in asking for such a thing in such short notice.
> 
> Caren...It is so good to see you posting as I was getting concerned about you.
> 
> ...


My sympathies to you and your DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Some days life just really sucks when you're as popular as your family is, Gwen. grin
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


Such good news that Don has improved so much! I do hope he wore a mask while mowing, tho. Sorry about the wingspan.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Sisters/Brothers of the Heart,
I had an adventure yesterday. I have been wanting to go to the Senior Citizens Center for a long time and sit and knit with the ladies. Every time I would get the
chance I would talk myself out of it. I kept thinking those are rich ladies and I wont fit it. I literally forced Betty to get off her A.. and get ready and go yesterday. I really had a good time. I know they do have wealth but they were very nice and I enjoyed knitting with them. One was making Seamans hats to be given to the men on each ship that docks here, one was making baby blankets for the childrens hospital in Jackson and the lady next to me was making an all in one top down sweater. I will definitely go back just to get out of the house. I never seem to go anywhere but church, the doctor, or the beauty shop. They said they were down in attendance with people doing summer things.
There was a young lady there who was my patient when she was having her children. She just hugged me and said some of the sweetest things to me about what I had meant to her. When the other lady walked out of the room, she said, Miss Betty, I was having a really bad day today and you walked in She said some other sweet things I will cherish but the point is she teared up. I put my arms around her and hugged her tight and said, Oh, sweetie, it is going to be all right. We will just pray about it. When I left there, I felt there was a reason HE pushed me out of my comfort zone. You never know when someone is hurting and needs a hug, a touch, a smile. You never know what YOUR presence might mean to others. I guess I am sounding meloncolly now.
VA SHARON, I continue to lift you up for healing from those awful headaches and for the Dr to get your blood pressure under control. For you to just feel good would be a wonderful thing.
JOY, I am glad to hear you are feeling better and are going to get to go on your trip. I have had four surgeries on my feet and I love Merrill shoes. Havent heard of the other brand. Merrills are expensive and I try and get them on sale but they feel wonderful when walking and standing.
JEANETTE, Thank you for your recipe. It sounds delicious. What are Hotter shoes. Know you are loving what your house is looking like. I delayed housework until after next week. We are babysitting our daughters little yorkie, Bella next week. She is going to require a lot of attention. She is so playful but we will have a good time.
HEATHER, I enjoyed reading the articles. I hope you are getting close to getting your own little space.
OH JOY, PTL.Good reports for both you and Don. You are just the perfect loving person to teach your little granddaughter what really matters in life. Your apple cake sounded delicious. Will continue prayers for Dons lung capacity.
GWEN, Sure do pray those thunderstorms dont get to your wonderful gardens. Joy had to perfect answer as to your popularity. ROFLMAO!
LINDA, I have your DH on my prayer list for pain relief from the wretched RA. It really hurts to see those we love suffer.
CAROL, I have missed you. Your DIL is lucky to have someone like you to care of her when she is alone and sick.
SAM, You have got to stay out of the SPA. Take care of yourself. Congratulations to Lexi on graduating.
AGNES, Quinn is sure growing. He is so cute. Know you love him to pieces.
CATHY, Glad to hear your Mom is a little better. The step down hospitals are exactly what she needs and rehabilitating her slowly. You get some rest, hon. Being a caregiver is a hard job., physically and emotionally.
SONJA, Sounds like you really put in a days work. You had me laughing about Mishka putting her toys all back in the same place.
MARILYN, I am so sorry you are not going to get to take Ann.ie with you. I know this is breaking your heart.
JULIE, Crossing my fingers you dont run out of yarn on your beautiful Guernsey.
KAYE JO, Good to get news of Carly. I am sure you had a lot of positive impact on her little soul. Always remember David, Mary, and Kathy for traveling safety.
DARALENE, Good to see your brief posts. Any news on DHs Drs visit. Take care of yourself. I know you are doing what you want and need to do but also know how tiring it can be.
BONNIE, I will be 70 next month. I would give anything to have your energy. I hope and pray your children realize what a jewel of a mother they have in you. You should never feel guilt when you do something for yourself and you give so much to your family. You are a very nurturing woman I am proud to call friend.
MARY, My sincerest condolensces in the loss of Uncle Don.
JUNE, I just love you!
MEL, Praying for recovery and a diagnosis as to why you are throwing these strokes.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> A question, please, since I have never made nor eaten Yorkshire pudding: If you have any left over is it still edible? hot or cold?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


~~~Hi Joy....I missed all of you, too. Life just got so full and demanding! Sorry that Don has not been up to his usual spirits, but glad he is doing better! :thumbup: :thumbup: Sometimes that snarkiness is an indication that one is getting back to "normal" and can take the time to "comment" on situations....rather than being too down to put forth the effort. 3 cheers for snarky! I take it as a good sign!

I didn't discover for what, but I read that Tim received several awards from school! Kudos to him! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Looking forward to KAP..... :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the difference between a Yorkshire pudding and a meat pie.


~~~I always thought Yorkshire pudding and pop overs were similar. I think they are the same batter, but Yorkshire pudding uses beef roast drippings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Sisters/Brothers of the Heart,
> I had an adventure yesterday. I have been wanting to go to the Senior Citizens Center for a long time and sit and knit with the ladies. Every time I would get the
> chance I would talk myself out of it. I kept thinking those are rich ladies and I wont fit it. I literally forced Betty to get off her A.. and get ready and go yesterday. I really had a good time. I know they do have wealth but they were very nice and I enjoyed knitting with them. One was making Seamans hats to be given to the men on each ship that docks here, one was making baby blankets for the childrens hospital in Jackson and the lady next to me was making an all in one top down sweater. I will definitely go back just to get out of the house. I never seem to go anywhere but church, the doctor, or the beauty shop. They said they were down in attendance with people doing summer things.
> There was a young lady there who was my patient when she was having her children. She just hugged me and said some of the sweetest things to me about what I had meant to her. When the other lady walked out of the room, she said, Miss Betty, I was having a really bad day today and you walked in She said some other sweet things I will cherish but the point is she teared up. I put my arms around her and hugged her tight and said, Oh, sweetie, it is going to be all right. We will just pray about it. When I left there, I felt there was a reason HE pushed me out of my comfort zone. You never know when someone is hurting and needs a hug, a touch, a smile. You never know what YOUR presence might mean to others. I guess I am sounding meloncolly now.
> ...


I am glad you went and had such a good time. Yes, HE had a reason to push you out the door to go today. That young lady really needed to see you today. And maybe you needed to see her. And no, you are not sounding melancholy. Love you to the moon and back, too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...The seal outfit is adorable. Job well done. I do agree that the teacher was out of line in asking for such a thing in such short notice.
> 
> Caren...It is so good to see you posting as I was getting concerned about you.
> 
> ...


Condolences to you and DH on the passing of his uncle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Betty, that's wonderful that you went and found that you were able to be of help to someone, while you were enjoying yourself, I do hope you go back often, it's good to get out and be around others, and I'm sure you have a good positive impact on so many people that you come across than you ever thought, and you are right, you never know when you are going to be the right person in just the right place and time to help someone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~LOVE those group hugs! I'm in!
> All of my good intentions to keep up with the KTP...out of the window! DS is out of town and DDIL has come down with the stomach flu and is all alone. So we are with her now, doing some nursing care. DS comes back tomorrow night....I think she is partly "love sick" for DS, too.
> 
> Healing, soothing, gentle hugs and prayers for all in need. I have been trying to skim and catch up....a lot has been happening. Just know I include all of the KTP family in my prayers. I hold each of you very dearly, and carefully.
> ...


I hope that your DDIL is back in the pink quickly, poor thing, missing her DH doesn't help either I don't imagine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up. Today was knitting group. There were only 6 of us today, but that's ok. We have a good time regardless. I have been working on a shawl for over a year now. I would get so frustrated with it, and put it away. I would knit several rows, then have to rip them out. Well, I took it with us on our spring trip, and got to work on it the last 2 weeks we were gone. You would think that 19 rows in 2 weeks would be no problem, right? NOT! Well, tonight it is finished, except for weaving in ends, washing and blocking! Whew! 

When I walked in the door, M says Guess what? Well, I was in a hurry for a trip to the "little room", and had to make him wait. So when I got back to him, I asked if it was a good guess what. Well, it is a good guess what! We bought a used Autoharp for me to learn to play last year from Craig's List, but it was horribly out of tune (even I could tell that! ) and no tuning key with it, so M tuned it with a pair of pliers. He found a tuning key on ebay, but the autoharp got put away. Well, he had gotten it out and tuned it! Yay! now I can start learning how to play it, me who is VERY musically challenged! We went out for the evening, and when we came home, he picked it up, and has been sarenading me! He plays guitar, when he wants to, and would like to learn banjo, but this is the first he has played an Autoharp. He is having a blast with it! I may have lost my Autoharp! It isn't a really good one, but for the $50 we spent on it, plus the gas to go get it, and the tuning key, for something for me to learn on, who cares! 

I will be going to the chiropractor in the morning if I can get in. Muscle spasms this morning put my back out, right between the shoulders so I get stabbed every time I move. Now you see why I asked M if it was a good guess what. Guess what's have not been good things lately. And I will probably be taking DGS to the Dr. tomorrow afternoon. Poor thing missed most of the last day of school, and spent it in the ER. He had an allergic reaction to something, possibly kiwi. And I do mean a BAD reaction. DDIL's van overheated today, and has a leak, so they need a ride. Guess I will be busy tomorrow. At least while I am out, I might get a chance to stop and get some picks to play with.

Good night from here, good morning there. Prayers for you all. 

Tami


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hey Sam I'm still kicking life is kicking my butt in some ways and gotten better in other areas. I miss everyone just don't have much time and my internet is not good at all. Hoping to have better connections soon. Can't post photos all I have is my phone.


Hi Caren, sucky internet sucks. Hope that you are able to get things running better soon, we miss you. Hi Seth!! And DJ when you talk to her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm...now I'm thinking. :mrgreen: I have never seen big black ants here, so that may not be a problem--I can probably keep it on the porch a good part of the year as long as it gets enough water. Now to find out if any nurseries around here have one...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Such good news that Don has improved so much! I do hope he wore a mask while mowing, tho. Sorry about the wingspan.


I agree, hope that he keeps on improving at a rapid rate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up. Today was knitting group. There were only 6 of us today, but that's ok. We have a good time regardless. I have been working on a shawl for over a year now. I would get so frustrated with it, and put it away. I would knit several rows, then have to rip them out. Well, I took it with us on our spring trip, and got to work on it the last 2 weeks we were gone. You would think that 19 rows in 2 weeks would be no problem, right? NOT! Well, tonight it is finished, except for weaving in ends, washing and blocking! Whew!
> 
> When I walked in the door, M says Guess what? Well, I was in a hurry for a trip to the "little room", and had to make him wait. So when I got back to him, I asked if it was a good guess what. Well, it is a good guess what! We bought a used Autoharp for me to learn to play last year from Craig's List, but it was horribly out of tune (even I could tell that! ) and no tuning key with it, so M tuned it with a pair of pliers. He found a tuning key on ebay, but the autoharp got put away. Well, he had gotten it out and tuned it! Yay! now I can start learning how to play it, me who is VERY musically challenged! We went out for the evening, and when we came home, he picked it up, and has been sarenading me! He plays guitar, when he wants to, and would like to learn banjo, but this is the first he has played an Autoharp. He is having a blast with it! I may have lost my Autoharp! It isn't a really good one, but for the $50 we spent on it, plus the gas to go get it, and the tuning key, for something for me to learn on, who cares!
> 
> ...


Well congratulations on finishing the shawl and the autoharp, how exciting to have something new to play with, don't worry, you can't be any more musically challenged than Marla, and I say that lovingly, because, well, I tried for almost a year to teach her to read music and it was a total loss... lol We still laugh about it, but she's learning Mandolin and guitar, and doing well, she's doing really well on Mandolin, so you'll pick it up soon enough. Inexpensive is good for beginning on, and you'll be able to play with DH when he's on the guitar, or the banjo once he learns that. 
Don't forget to breathe tomorrow, sounds like you'll be doing a lot of running. David has to go load up tomorrow, for his run to San Antonio and then he'll leave on Saturday, and then he wants to plant in our garden and Marla and I need to work on her front yard also, so should be busy in our neck of the woods too. 
I'm heading to bed, y'all have a great night. 
Group HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betty, the Guernsey should be ok- the one I am worried about is Bronwen's shrug! I am learning to do the Russian join on it.

So glad your outing went well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Glad to hear about all the health improvements going on.
> Julie, the red sweater is beautiful, and Purple, I love the Buttons.
> 
> I'm onward and upward with the downsizing and getting ready to move, but today's email brought upsetting news. Turns out that two girls in the house have significant cat allergies, so I cannot bring my Annie. This is hard.


That will be hard- will you be able to find someone to take her for you. I see further discussion on this topic. Not going to be easy for either of you clearly. A dampener on the job for you indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a new temptation - and it is free and very pretty --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Heirloom-Shawl-from-Patons


It is indeed very pretty- saved it. Thanks Sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: A recent update, I've been very lazy and trying to be stress free...have oral surgery tomorrow and want my blood pressure to be at least normal. Truly want to get this overwith, no more rescheduling. Teeth have been out most of the day, consequently less of a headache. I'm counting on being headache free in a few days. Will keep you posted as I can...VA Sharon


~~~Hope all goes well! Headache free sounds great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> This has been a busy week for me. I need to be up at 2:30 in the morning so I will be heading to sleep real soon. Take care. I did get a phone call this afternoon that my DH's uncle Don passed away in his sleep last night. He has had declining health these past few years, but seemed to be doing fairly well so a bit of a surprise for the family. He was a wonderful Christian man and very much a family man. He was a wonderful person and I am glad that I have had the opportunity to know him.


Sorry about your DHs uncle. Prays for the family as they adjust.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Sisters/Brothers of the Heart,
> I had an adventure yesterday. I have been wanting to go to the Senior Citizens Center for a long time and sit and knit with the ladies. Every time I would get the
> chance I would talk myself out of it. I kept thinking those are rich ladies and I wont fit it. I literally forced Betty to get off her A.. and get ready and go yesterday. I really had a good time. I know they do have wealth but they were very nice and I enjoyed knitting with them. One was making Seamans hats to be given to the men on each ship that docks here, one was making baby blankets for the childrens hospital in Jackson and the lady next to me was making an all in one top down sweater. I will definitely go back just to get out of the house. I never seem to go anywhere but church, the doctor, or the beauty shop. They said they were down in attendance with people doing summer things.
> There was a young lady there who was my patient when she was having her children. She just hugged me and said some of the sweetest things to me about what I had meant to her. When the other lady walked out of the room, she said, Miss Betty, I was having a really bad day today and you walked in She said some other sweet things I will cherish but the point is she teared up. I put my arms around her and hugged her tight and said, Oh, sweetie, it is going to be all right. We will just pray about it. When I left there, I felt there was a reason HE pushed me out of my comfort zone. You never know when someone is hurting and needs a hug, a touch, a smile. You never know what YOUR presence might mean to others. I guess I am sounding meloncolly now.
> ...


KNitting groups are womdeful things- and good for you to have soemthing relaing and fun. Sure does seem God wanted you htere yesterday- and now he has kicked you hard you might just find it easier to go again.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Sisters/Brothers of the Heart,
> I had an adventure yesterday. I have been wanting to go to the Senior Citizens Center for a long time and sit and knit with the ladies. Every time I would get the
> chance I would talk myself out of it. I kept thinking those are rich ladies and I wont fit it. I literally forced Betty to get off her A.. and get ready and go yesterday. I really had a good time. I know they do have wealth but they were very nice and I enjoyed knitting with them. One was making Seamans hats to be given to the men on each ship that docks here, one was making baby blankets for the childrens hospital in Jackson and the lady next to me was making an all in one top down sweater. I will definitely go back just to get out of the house. I never seem to go anywhere but church, the doctor, or the beauty shop. They said they were down in attendance with people doing summer things.
> There was a young lady there who was my patient when she was having her children. She just hugged me and said some of the sweetest things to me about what I had meant to her. When the other lady walked out of the room, she said, Miss Betty, I was having a really bad day today and you walked in She said some other sweet things I will cherish but the point is she teared up. I put my arms around her and hugged her tight and said, Oh, sweetie, it is going to be all right. We will just pray about it. When I left there, I felt there was a reason HE pushed me out of my comfort zone. You never know when someone is hurting and needs a hug, a touch, a smile. You never know what YOUR presence might mean to others. I guess I am sounding meloncolly now.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, my condolences on the loss of your DHs uncle.

Betty, I'm so glad you had a good time knitting with the ladies & hope you will have the opportunity to go again.

Gwen, sorry your DD is having car troubles that are eating your $$$, always something 

I just got home from the concert, The OakRidge Boys were awesome, I'm so glad we got to go. Well must get to bed. Night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up. Today was knitting group. There were only 6 of us today, but that's ok. We have a good time regardless. I have been working on a shawl for over a year now. I would get so frustrated with it, and put it away. I would knit several rows, then have to rip them out. Well, I took it with us on our spring trip, and got to work on it the last 2 weeks we were gone. You would think that 19 rows in 2 weeks would be no problem, right? NOT! Well, tonight it is finished, except for weaving in ends, washing and blocking! Whew!
> 
> When I walked in the door, M says Guess what? Well, I was in a hurry for a trip to the "little room", and had to make him wait. So when I got back to him, I asked if it was a good guess what. Well, it is a good guess what! We bought a used Autoharp for me to learn to play last year from Craig's List, but it was horribly out of tune (even I could tell that! ) and no tuning key with it, so M tuned it with a pair of pliers. He found a tuning key on ebay, but the autoharp got put away. Well, he had gotten it out and tuned it! Yay! now I can start learning how to play it, me who is VERY musically challenged! We went out for the evening, and when we came home, he picked it up, and has been sarenading me! He plays guitar, when he wants to, and would like to learn banjo, but this is the first he has played an Autoharp. He is having a blast with it! I may have lost my Autoharp! It isn't a really good one, but for the $50 we spent on it, plus the gas to go get it, and the tuning key, for something for me to learn on, who cares!
> 
> ...


What is an auto harp. I know what a harp is but I assume it is different in someway.
Hope you do get the chance to learn it for youself and not have it 'stolen'.
I've had one of htose running around after others weeks. Fortunately I don't get them often as they tire me out. Might be quieter now- can't do much running around as I have no car until Tuesday. David is away for a couple of days for work, gets back Sunday and then him and Vicky are going camping with my niece. I didn't want to join them- I like a bit more comfort than a sleeping bag on a thin rubber mattress in a tent. And they are leaving around the time darkness sets in so will be setting up in the dark. I would be irritable before we got the tent s up and then after a cold uncomfortable night no better the next morning. They will return early Tuesday morning for my niece to go to school. Monday is a Public Holiday here for the Queens Birthday.
Anyway what I was staring to say was to comment on how tiring it is running around others- especially when you have such a sore neck as well. Not fun driving with a sore neck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, my condolences on the loss of your DHs uncle.
> 
> Betty, I'm so glad you had a good time knitting with the ladies & hope you will have the opportunity to go again.
> 
> ...


Sleep well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, my condolences on the loss of your DHs uncle.
> 
> Betty, I'm so glad you had a good time knitting with the ladies & hope you will have the opportunity to go again.
> 
> ...


NIght night, sleep well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd now I am out to do some runnign around! on foot though. Need to do one thing for me and a couple for David. ANd then I hope I can get the cardigan finsihed that I promised I would finish by tomorrow for someone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep....didn't even try with a lap full of doggies. Oh by the way saw and petted a Pembrooke Corgie today. It was so sweet....a female.A gentleman was walking her around the parking lot of the auto repair shop.
> 
> Why was I at a repair shop? DD's car needed new tires (2 were bauld and 2 had dry rot) and she needed an oil change. Of course they also discovered the car seriously needed new pads and rotars (brakes) and a new serpintine belt so will be taking it back in Wed. when I get my check.....ugh....just what I needed was another large bill right now. Oh well, at least she will be driving a safer vehicle.
> 
> Next week will be busy; auto repairs, my doctor appointment for RA, and DH cateract surgery.....at least there is a break between each one and not all in one day! What a social calendar I have!!!


Apart from auto repairs you have the same social calendar as me for next week . Long gone are the days I would go out for a coffee and a chat 
Now it's hospitals doctors and pharmacys 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> Ceiling removal....I was on documentation duty...I got to take pictures! No climbing for me!


That looks a serious undertaking. Behind the lens was a good place to be :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Betty I am so pleased that you had such a good time. You derserve that :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tami, that is a lot going on for you so prayers on their way. Enjoy learning the autoharp. Music is good for you. Do keep us informed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Last night the Ladies Club I am treasurer of, did a sponsored walk along the Promenade in Pwllheli (my local town). The oldest was nearly ninety and the youngest is in her late fifties!! We went to Pwllheli golf club for a meal afterwards. We raised £1,000/$1500 last night with more to come.
The treasurer is very tired this morning as she had to collect a lot of money and run around after everyone :roll: 
It was a very worthwhile effort. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hey Sam I'm still kicking life is kicking my butt in some ways and gotten better in other areas.  I miss everyone just don't have much time and my internet is not good at all. Hoping to have better connections soon. Can't post photos all I have is my phone.


Sorry to hear about life getting tough...but good that life is getting better in other areas. Looking forward to catching up with you when you're able to get back on here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary -- my sympathies..sounds like a wonderful man. 

Betty - so glad you had such a wonderful time at the knitting group and you're right, you were meant to be there. I hope you keep going.

Tami - take care of your back and take it as easy as possible for a few days.

Betty - the family that's coming this weekend is the DSIL from Pascagoula, MS...I'm sure looking forward to it.

The painting in the family room is finally done with no more patching or touch ups needed. Time to get the furniture back in place. I'm still anxious to get out and look for new couches and DH definitely needs a new recliner as his is broken -- but will wait until after the painting is done upstairs in the living/dining room and look for new couches up there too. So much more yet to get done!! But, DH is off for summer vacation as of later today so that might help move things along.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Beautiful! Loved the 2nd photo with the confetti all 'round!


Thank you Carol and it's good to hear from you again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Hey Sam I'm still kicking life is kicking my butt in some ways and gotten better in other areas. I miss everyone just don't have much time and my internet is not good at all. Hoping to have better connections soon. Can't post photos all I have is my phone.


Hi Caren nice to hear from you too . I've really missed your lovely posts and Seths cooking . I hope life has stopped kicking you and things are getting better in all areas again . I also hope that your lovely room is all done and you are all moved into it . 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences on the passing of your DH's uncle. Glad you have such good memories of knowing him.


pacer said:


> Bonnie...The seal outfit is adorable. Job well done. I do agree that the teacher was out of line in asking for such a thing in such short notice.
> 
> Caren...It is so good to see you posting as I was getting concerned about you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> My sympathies to you and your DH.


From me too Mary 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol I really like your new avatar!
Sorry DDIL is ill; try not to catch it yourself.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~LOVE those group hugs! I'm in!
> All of my good intentions to keep up with the KTP...out of the window! DS is out of town and DDIL has come down with the stomach flu and is all alone. So we are with her now, doing some nursing care. DS comes back tomorrow night....I think she is partly "love sick" for DS, too.
> 
> Healing, soothing, gentle hugs and prayers for all in need. I have been trying to skim and catch up....a lot has been happening. Just know I include all of the KTP family in my prayers. I hold each of you very dearly, and carefully.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Betty I am so pleased that you had such a good time. You derserve that :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm glad you had a good time Betty and that you were there for the young lady . Sometimes just kind words and a gentle hug work wonders 
Hope you go again and enjoy yourself some more 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy that sure was a lot of work. Like you, I love the beams showing but do understand about needing to insulate for noise. Maybe you'll be able to work out something.


cmaliza said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Carol....It is so good to hear from you. I can just see you helping to remove a ceiling. I hope you were not climbing on chairs or other objects.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Last night the Ladies Club I am treasurer of, did a sponsored walk along the Promenade in Pwllheli (my local town). The oldest was nearly ninety and the youngest is in her late fifties!! We went to Pwllheli golf club for a meal afterwards. We raised £1,000/$1500 last night with more to come.
> The treasurer is very tired this morning as she had to collect a lot of money and run around after everyone :roll:
> It was a very worthwhile effort. :thumbup:


Well done Norma .definitly a worthwhile effort and sounds like you had a nice time too 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto with all said. {{{HUGS}}}


Poledra65 said:


> Betty, that's wonderful that you went and found that you were able to be of help to someone, while you were enjoying yourself, I do hope you go back often, it's good to get out and be around others, and I'm sure you have a good positive impact on so many people that you come across than you ever thought, and you are right, you never know when you are going to be the right person in just the right place and time to help someone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami I love that M was serenading you with the autoharp. My DH also plays guitar and almost daily will sit in the living room and play away.



tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up. Today was knitting group. There were only 6 of us today, but that's ok. We have a good time regardless. I have been working on a shawl for over a year now. I would get so frustrated with it, and put it away. I would knit several rows, then have to rip them out. Well, I took it with us on our spring trip, and got to work on it the last 2 weeks we were gone. You would think that 19 rows in 2 weeks would be no problem, right? NOT! Well, tonight it is finished, except for weaving in ends, washing and blocking! Whew!
> 
> When I walked in the door, M says Guess what? Well, I was in a hurry for a trip to the "little room", and had to make him wait. So when I got back to him, I asked if it was a good guess what. Well, it is a good guess what! We bought a used Autoharp for me to learn to play last year from Craig's List, but it was horribly out of tune (even I could tell that! ) and no tuning key with it, so M tuned it with a pair of pliers. He found a tuning key on ebay, but the autoharp got put away. Well, he had gotten it out and tuned it! Yay! now I can start learning how to play it, me who is VERY musically challenged! We went out for the evening, and when we came home, he picked it up, and has been sarenading me! He plays guitar, when he wants to, and would like to learn banjo, but this is the first he has played an Autoharp. He is having a blast with it! I may have lost my Autoharp! It isn't a really good one, but for the $50 we spent on it, plus the gas to go get it, and the tuning key, for something for me to learn on, who cares!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So excited....the other day when Marianne was coming she had to cancel but last night she called and she WILL be coming down today. I couldn't sleep well I was/am so excited that we will get together today. Going to try and take a short nap right now since I've been awake since 3:30 a.m. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mary -- my sympathies..sounds like a wonderful man.
> 
> Betty - so glad you had such a wonderful time at the knitting group and you're right, you were meant to be there. I hope you keep going.
> 
> ...


It's always nice when one part of a big project is finished and done and you get to see the results, isn't it? I need to paint our living room, I have the kitchen, dining, and bath all done, then I got derailed somehow. :roll: 
Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So excited....the other day when Marianne was coming she had to cancel but last night she called and she WILL be coming down today. I couldn't sleep well I was/am so excited that we will get together today. Going to try and take a short nap right now since I've been awake since 3:30 a.m. TTYL


Have fun, give Marianne a hug!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well done Norma .definitly a worthwhile effort and sounds like you had a nice time too
> Sonja


Thanks. I forgot to say that the money was for the Air Ambulance. It is a vital service here as it an hour to the nearest hospital with emergency facilities.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Condolences on the passing of your DH's uncle. Glad you have such good memories of knowing him.


I'm glad you posted this. For some reason I thought it was your post and even wondered why you were getting up at 2.30-almost aske dyou why. Just as well I saw this or you would been getting the condolences later today!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So excited....the other day when Marianne was coming she had to cancel but last night she called and she WILL be coming down today. I couldn't sleep well I was/am so excited that we will get together today. Going to try and take a short nap right now since I've been awake since 3:30 a.m. TTYL


GIve her my love. How exciting for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks. I forgot to say that the money was for the Air Ambulance. It is a vital service here as it an hour to the nearest hospital with emergency facilities.


Very important here where an hour to an emergency service is often a short trip in the rural areas. And can be 1000km or more away from a large hospital. The husband of one of David's work mates is a Royal Flying Doctor Pilot and loves the job.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Caren. Good to hear from you . Hope you are able to get better internet soon as we miss you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 64 and bedtime.... again. Gosh the days and nights are flying by for me. I need MORE time! Mum has been pretty good again today. Eaten very well, NO confusion. Slowly does it though, she is so weak.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
From mjs and Bored Panda: a different take on crochet!

http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-crochet-food-hats-phil-ferguson/?utm_source=newsletter&ut...



thewren said:


> those are terrific - my favorite is the first one. --- sam


~~~Julie.....these are SO funny! They brighten everyone's day....except maybe the artist. He looks so sad....why? Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Some days life just really sucks when you're as popular as your family is, Gwen. grin
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


It's so nice to hear good news from you after your scare with Don. I know you're so relieved that he's completely well and able to return to work.
And I'm glad to hear Tim is adjusting to the changed routine and making allowance for a 5 year old. 
What a mess beets can make!! My mom didn't like them because they would stain everything. But I do love pickled beets!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 64 and bedtime.... again. Gosh the days and nights are flying by for me. I need MORE time! Mum has been pretty good again today. Eaten very well, NO confusion. Slowly does it though, she is so weak.


So pleased that your mum has had another good day . As she is eating hopefully she will regain her strength 
Goodnight Cathy hope both you and your mum get plenty of rest 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you dry out soon!


It's still dreary looking today and might be drizzly...haven't been outside. But the chance for showers and drizzle continues through tomorrow...or so the weather people are GUESSING!! Oh, well. I doubt that it will rain forever.
Hugs to everyone!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hey Sam I'm still kicking life is kicking my butt in some ways and gotten better in other areas. I miss everyone just don't have much time and my internet is not good at all. Hoping to have better connections soon. Can't post photos all I have is my phone.


Spotty internet connections are a pain in the butt. I hope you can get something better soon. My son lives in the country and it's a constant struggle. I doubt they'll ever have anything resembling a cable connection as we have here in the city!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 64 and bedtime.... again. Gosh the days and nights are flying by for me. I need MORE time! Mum has been pretty good again today. Eaten very well, NO confusion. Slowly does it though, she is so weak.


Thats sounding very positive. What a releif it must be for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Betty, it's always a delight to see your notes. You're the very person I'd want to visit with if I were having a bad day. You're so positive and such a wonderful, caring friend. 
I hope your visit to knit will encourage you to do it every chance you get....and I think you're right. You were guided there for that young lady.
Hugs, Dear sister of my heart.....you are sure a young looking soon-to-be 70 year old!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So excited....the other day when Marianne was coming she had to cancel but last night she called and she WILL be coming down today. I couldn't sleep well I was/am so excited that we will get together today. Going to try and take a short nap right now since I've been awake since 3:30 a.m. TTYL


That's great, Gwen!! I hope one of you remembers to take a few pictures. 
please tell her that I'm keeping her and her loved ones in my daily prayers. I sure miss her but understand how full her life is!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 64 and bedtime.... again. Gosh the days and nights are flying by for me. I need MORE time! Mum has been pretty good again today. Eaten very well, NO confusion. Slowly does it though, she is so weak.


That's good news about your mum. And as busy as you are, I can understand why the days seem to fly by. But I'm glad you can relax and get some rest.
Prayers continue for you and your mum.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Betty, it is good for you to get out and also good for other people, obviously. Please do it more often.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

CMaliza...So good to see you on the tea party this week. How is the house renovation coming along?

This has been a busy week for me. I need to be up at 2:30 in the morning so I will be heading to sleep real soon. Take care. I did get a phone call this afternoon that my DH's uncle Don passed away in his sleep last night. He has had declining health these past few years, but seemed to be doing fairly well so a bit of a surprise for the family. He was a wonderful Christian man and very much a family man. He was a wonderful person and I am glad that I have had the opportunity to know him.[/quote]

~~~Condolences to you and DH for the loss of your uncle. Treasure the good memories. It is always nice to have people like that in our lives. They are treasures, for sure.

The house renovation is slow.....even though the ceiling came down rather quickly. Now we wait for an electrician to give an estimate, and then we need to have all parties discuss that plan and make time for the work to happen. Sharing a house can be a tricky situation. I like the wood ceiling, but it is much noisier now....so we have to do something.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Last night the Ladies Club I am treasurer of, did a sponsored walk along the Promenade in Pwllheli (my local town). The oldest was nearly ninety and the youngest is in her late fifties!! We went to Pwllheli golf club for a meal afterwards. We raised £1,000/$1500 last night with more to come.
> The treasurer is very tired this morning as she had to collect a lot of money and run around after everyone :roll:
> It was a very worthwhile effort. :thumbup:


Sounds like a successful evening. What do you use the proceeds for?

I see the answer, air ambulance, should have read to the end before I asked. We also have air ambulance here. We have a local hospital where I used to work but any serious injuries must be transferred to Saskatoon which is 2.25 hrs from there by road. Such an important service.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Very important here where an hour to an emergency service is often a short trip in the rural areas. And can be 1000km or more away from a large hospital. The husband of one of David's work mates is a Royal Flying Doctor Pilot and loves the job.


That is wonderful! The Air Ambulance here is not funded by the NHS only by donation. I can image the huge distances in Australia that they must cover.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry, Bonnie, I forgot to say. The Air Ambulance.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Carl, hope you DIL is feeling better.

Gwen, enjoy your visit with Marianne.
My step-grandma used to have an Autoharp, I remember it being in the garage when we bought her house, I thought it was such an interesting instrument & wanted to learn but no one to teach. It probably ended up in the junk.

Margaret, this is an Autoharp

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoharp

Sonja, I hope soon you can carve out a little " me" time & at least get out once in a while for coffee with your friends. I'm sure it would be a stress reliever. I hope the appointments next week go well, you deserve some better news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is wonderful! The Air Ambulance here is not funded by the NHS only by donation. I can image the huge distances in Australia that they must cover.


I'm not sure but I think here if you have no extra insurance & need air ambulance you pay the rate for road ambulance about$2000 & the province cover the rest. Fortunately we have not needed an ambulance for 15 yrs & we have extra insurance coverage so it cost us nothing. At that time my DH was in an accident & had 3 trips to Saskatoon, the bill was over $5000 but was all covered. He was n a trench hooking up our new well & it caved in on him, lucky he survived. He had dislocated shoulder, pelvis broken in 5 places & due to the pelvis injury his bowels swelled causing his lungs to collapse, he was on a ventilator for 10 days, a pretty scary time but I must say he sure has had a different outlook on life since. He now thinks people should take time to enjoy life rather than work work work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Carl, hope you DIL is feeling better.
> 
> Gwen, enjoy your visit with Marianne.
> My step-grandma used to have an Autoharp, I remember it being in the garage when we bought her house, I thought it was such an interesting instrument & wanted to learn but no one to teach. It probably ended up in the junk.
> ...


Thanks for the autoharp link Bonnie- don't think I have seen one.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio
When I walked in the door said:


> An autoharp!!! How fun!! I haven't thought about for since I used one teaching elementary school music 40+ years ago. They are such a delightful instrument. You and your DH will be able to do duets. Enjoy!!!
> 
> June, your mention of beets brought back a funny memory. My DMIL, a non-drinker, decided to make some beet wine when that was kind of a fad. She mixed the ingredients in a gallon jug, put on the balloon as recommended and placed the contraption in her bathtub. I don't remember how many days it took, but at some point, what was in the jug went through a chemical reaction, blew off the balloon and she had a generously splattered bathroom that lovely color of beets. She only tried it once.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure but I think here if you have no extra insurance & need air ambulance you pay the rate for road ambulance about$2000 & the province cover the rest. Fortunately we have not needed an ambulance for 15 yrs & we have extra insurance coverage so it cost us nothing. At that time my DH was in an accident & had 3 trips to Saskatoon, the bill was over $5000 but was all covered. He was n a trench hooking up our new well & it caved in on him, lucky he survived. He had dislocated shoulder, pelvis broken in 5 places & due to the pelvis injury his bowels swelled causing his lungs to collapse, he was on a ventilator for 10 days, a pretty scary time but I must say he sure has had a different outlook on life since. He now thinks people should take time to enjoy life rather than work work work.


An example of the good that come from dreadful situations.
I'm not sure who pays for the cost of the RFDS planes. They do fund raise- some of the Guild members have knitted planes that they sell.
Checked it up. It is free but probably charges for the ambulances to get to the plane. As long as you have ambulance cover you won't therefore have any cost.
But the RFDS depends on donations and some govenment support.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure but I think here if you have no extra insurance & need air ambulance you pay the rate for road ambulance about$2000 & the province cover the rest. Fortunately we have not needed an ambulance for 15 yrs & we have extra insurance coverage so it cost us nothing. At that time my DH was in an accident & had 3 trips to Saskatoon, the bill was over $5000 but was all covered. He was n a trench hooking up our new well & it caved in on him, lucky he survived. He had dislocated shoulder, pelvis broken in 5 places & due to the pelvis injury his bowels swelled causing his lungs to collapse, he was on a ventilator for 10 days, a pretty scary time but I must say he sure has had a different outlook on life since. He now thinks people should take time to enjoy life rather than work work work.


That sounds like a very scary time Bonnie . Glad husband made it through ok in the end . The thought of people having to pay all that money for vital emergency treatment is just something I can't get into my head . It makes me wonder about people who have got themselves in money difficulties or lost there jobs through illness and can't afford treatment what happens then ? 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds like a very scary time Bonnie . Glad husband made it through ok in the end . The thought of people having to pay all that money for vital emergency treatment is just something I can't get into my head . It makes me wonder about people who have got themselves in money difficulties or lost there jobs through illness and can't afford treatment what happens then ?
> Sonja


I think people on Welfare pay nothing, it's just the working poor who are really hit by it but I think our local privately owned ambulance service will do things on a payment plan & even reduce costs where they can. I don't know what other ambulance services do.

Well, time to rise up, DS says he wants Death by Chocolate for birthday cake a day late & I have to go to. Program at the school this afternoon so better get at it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> An autoharp!!! How fun!! I haven't thought about for since I used one teaching elementary school music 40+ years ago. They are such a delightful instrument. You and your DH will be able to do duets. Enjoy!!!
> 
> June, your mention of beets brought back a funny memory. My DMIL, a non-drinker, decided to make some beet wine when that was kind of a fad. She mixed the ingredients in a gallon jug, put on the balloon as recommended and placed the contraption in her bathtub. I don't remember how many days it took, but at some point, what was in the jug went through a chemical reaction, blew off the balloon and she had a generously splattered bathroom that lovely color of beets. She only tried it once.


Oh, YUCK!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think people on Welfare pay nothing, it's just the working poor who are really hit by it but I think our local privately owned ambulance service will do things on a payment plan & even reduce costs where they can. I don't know what other ambulance services do.
> 
> Well, time to rise up, DS says he wants Death by Chocolate for birthday cake a day late & I have to go to. Program at the school this afternoon so better get at it.


They are the ones I mean the people who work hard but rely on all there money to pay for there families and have to make a choice between paying the rent/mortgage /food or medical insurance. I suppose they just have to hope that no one in the family gets seriously ill 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure but I think here if you have no extra insurance & need air ambulance you pay the rate for road ambulance about$2000 & the province cover the rest. Fortunately we have not needed an ambulance for 15 yrs & we have extra insurance coverage so it cost us nothing. At that time my DH was in an accident & had 3 trips to Saskatoon, the bill was over $5000 but was all covered. He was n a trench hooking up our new well & it caved in on him, lucky he survived. He had dislocated shoulder, pelvis broken in 5 places & due to the pelvis injury his bowels swelled causing his lungs to collapse, he was on a ventilator for 10 days, a pretty scary time but I must say he sure has had a different outlook on life since. He now thinks people should take time to enjoy life rather than work work work.


That is horrendous. I am so glad he recovered and changed! We are so used to having things paid for by the NHS it is strange to have to raise money for health services.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Up for the bathroom and another pain pill - forgot how painful this procedure was, stitched shut, perhaps I will loose some weight. more later...VA Sharon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 64 and bedtime.... again. Gosh the days and nights are flying by for me. I need MORE time! Mum has been pretty good again today. Eaten very well, NO confusion. Slowly does it though, she is so weak.


 :thumbup: So glad to hear of this improvement!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> June, your mention of beets brought back a funny memory. My DMIL, a non-drinker, decided to make some beet wine when that was kind of a fad. She mixed the ingredients in a gallon jug, put on the balloon as recommended and placed the contraption in her bathtub. I don't remember how many days it took, but at some point, what was in the jug went through a chemical reaction, blew off the balloon and she had a generously splattered bathroom that lovely color of beets. She only tried it once.


And that reminds me of the time my late husband was going to make cherry wine...and didn't vent the crock properly, so it exploded in the bottom of the pantry. UGH!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Up for the bathroom and another pain pill - forgot how painful this procedure was, stitched shut, perhaps I will loose some weight. more later...VA Sharon


Take care, Sharon--at least it's over and you can concentrate on healing now. Gentle hugs to you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Take care, Sharon--at least it's over and you can concentrate on healing now. Gentle hugs to you.


Hugs from me too Sharon hopefully you will heal quickly 
Sonja


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And that reminds me of the time my late husband was going to make cherry wine...and didn't vent the crock properly, so it exploded in the bottom of the pantry. UGH!


Ugh, yes! It's only funny if you are involved in the clean-up!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is horrendous. I am so glad he recovered and changed! We are so used to having things paid for by the NHS it is strange to have to raise money for health services.


Speaking of the nhs . 6.40 pm here and I have just had my doctor on the phone apparently the results of the blood test I had done yesterday for my thyroid were rushed back because the were way out of whack as she put it . The thyroid level is about as low as it can be and the other part that should be about 4 is at 20 so I now have to fit in 2 appointments in next week for myself . At least now I know why I have been feeling so tired lately


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Up for the bathroom and another pain pill - forgot how painful this procedure was, stitched shut, perhaps I will loose some weight. more later...VA Sharon


Stitches in the mouth are horrible --- I have had deep planing on the teeth roots and stitched gums back together a couple of times (10 years in between). Periodontist is saying it's needed again and I'm dreading it.

Feel for you and sending gentle hugs. Hope the pain pills are effective.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Speaking of the nhs . 6.40 pm here and I have just had my doctor on the phone apparently the results of the blood test I had done yesterday for my thyroid were rushed back because the were way out of whack as she put it . The thyroid level is about as low as it can be and the other part that should be about 4 is at 20 so I now have to fit in 2 appointments in next week for myself . At least now I know why I have been feeling so tired lately


I'd say you have enough going on to be feeling tired naturally, but the thyroid issue makes it even worse. I hope that they're able too get some meds that are effective. I'll bet you're getting "white coat syndrome" with all the doctor appointments you been to with DH, yourself and the boys.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, Enjoy visit with Marianne. Give her a hug for me.
Autoharp, how fun. 
Betty, you know what they say about coincidences....it's God acting anonymously. You were there when you were needed.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Up for the bathroom and another pain pill - forgot how painful this procedure was, stitched shut, perhaps I will loose some weight. more later...VA Sharon


I hope you soon feel better. It won't last forever.
Will keep you in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd say you have enough going on to be feeling tired naturally, but the thyroid issue makes it even worse. I hope that they're able too get some meds that are effective. I'll bet you're getting "white coat syndrome" with all the doctor appointments you been to with DH, yourself and the boys.


That's a good decription although I've been lucky in myself that apart from my accident with my knee which is a lot better and getting a blood test every couple of month for my thyroid I'm fairly healthy touch wood 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a good decription although I've been lucky in myself that apart from my accident with my knee which is a lot better and getting a blood test every couple of month for my thyroid I'm fairly healthy touch wood
> Sonja


For all that's going on, someone needs to be healthy and you're probably the best prepared of everyone involved to be in the position to take care of the others.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got home from the concert, The OakRidge Boys were awesome, I'm so glad we got to go. Well must get to bed. Night all.


I always enjoyed the Oak Ridge Boys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - at least you will be healthy. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yep....didn't even try with a lap full of doggies. Oh by the way saw and petted a Pembrooke Corgie today. It was so sweet....a female.A gentleman was walking her around the parking lot of the auto repair shop.
> 
> Why was I at a repair shop? DD's car needed new tires (2 were bauld and 2 had dry rot) and she needed an oil change. Of course they also discovered the car seriously needed new pads and rotars (brakes) and a new serpintine belt so will be taking it back in Wed. when I get my check.....ugh....just what I needed was another large bill right now. Oh well, at least she will be driving a safer vehicle.
> 
> Next week will be busy; auto repairs, my doctor appointment for RA, and DH cateract surgery.....at least there is a break between each one and not all in one day! What a social calendar I have!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry about dh's uncle don - healing energy zooming to you and family.

I did get a phone call this afternoon that my DH's uncle Don passed away in his sleep last night. He has had declining health these past few years, but seemed to be doing fairly well so a bit of a surprise for the family. He was a wonderful Christian man and very much a family man. He was a wonderful person and I am glad that I have had the opportunity to know him.[/quote pacer]


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Speaking of the nhs . 6.40 pm here and I have just had my doctor on the phone apparently the results of the blood test I had done yesterday for my thyroid were rushed back because the were way out of whack as she put it . The thyroid level is about as low as it can be and the other part that should be about 4 is at 20 so I now have to fit in 2 appointments in next week for myself . At least now I know why I have been feeling so tired lately


So sorry to hear this. Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> So sorry to hear this. Prayers and hugs for you.


And from me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> What is an auto harp. I know what a harp is but I assume it is different in someway.
> Hope you do get the chance to learn it for youself and not have it 'stolen'.
> I've had one of htose running around after others weeks. Fortunately I don't get them often as they tire me out. Might be quieter now- can't do much running around as I have no car until Tuesday. David is away for a couple of days for work, gets back Sunday and then him and Vicky are going camping with my niece. I didn't want to join them- I like a bit more comfort than a sleeping bag on a thin rubber mattress in a tent. And they are leaving around the time darkness sets in so will be setting up in the dark. I would be irritable before we got the tent s up and then after a cold uncomfortable night no better the next morning. They will return early Tuesday morning for my niece to go to school. Monday is a Public Holiday here for the Queens Birthday.
> Anyway what I was staring to say was to comment on how tiring it is running around others- especially when you have such a sore neck as well. Not fun driving with a sore neck.


I will take a photo of the autoharp and post it.

I went to the chiropractor this morning, and have gotten some relief, but I may have to go back tomorrow, which is unusual for me. I am to ice for 15 minutes on and 30 minutes off, off and on. Driving is easier, but reaching for the door to close it still hurts. DDIL's mom was working, and I was available. Even if I couldn't have gotten an adjustment this morning I would still have taken them. The youngest had a severe allergic reaction to something, possibly kiwi, on Tuesday, the last day of school. They took him to Emergency care. This was a follow up with his regular Dr. The kids are really good about not asking for help unless they need to.

Enjoy your peace and quiet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tami, that is a lot going on for you so prayers on their way. Enjoy learning the autoharp. Music is good for you. Do keep us informed.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Last night the Ladies Club I am treasurer of, did a sponsored walk along the Promenade in Pwllheli (my local town). The oldest was nearly ninety and the youngest is in her late fifties!! We went to Pwllheli golf club for a meal afterwards. We raised £1,000/$1500 last night with more to come.
> The treasurer is very tired this morning as she had to collect a lot of money and run around after everyone :roll:
> It was a very worthwhile effort. :thumbup:


It sounds like the treasurer has good reason to be tired! Good job raising that much $$


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Caren nice to hear from you too . I've really missed your lovely posts and Seths cooking . I hope life has stopped kicking you and things are getting better in all areas again . I also hope that your lovely room is all done and you are all moved into it .
> Take care
> Sonja


Ditto from me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> So sorry to hear this. Prayers and hugs for you.


I'm just tired and can't make my mind up wether I want to be to hot or to cold otherwise basically fit and healthy so it's really just a matter of getting it back under control 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami I love that M was serenading you with the autoharp. My DH also plays guitar and almost daily will sit in the living room and play away.


It doesn't happen often. When he played fairly often, we were much younger then, I would have to read, pretending I wasn't listening, or he wouldn't play! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So excited....the other day when Marianne was coming she had to cancel but last night she called and she WILL be coming down today. I couldn't sleep well I was/am so excited that we will get together today. Going to try and take a short nap right now since I've been awake since 3:30 a.m. TTYL


I hope you gave her a hug from me! I know you enjoyed your time with you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 64 and bedtime.... again. Gosh the days and nights are flying by for me. I need MORE time! Mum has been pretty good again today. Eaten very well, NO confusion. Slowly does it though, she is so weak.


Good news. The strength will come.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And from me too.


Thanks Julie at least now I know why I've put on a bit of weight 😄well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie at least now I know why I've put on a bit of weight 😄well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it
> Sonja


Fair enough, too- you stick with that one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Carl, hope you DIL is feeling better.
> 
> Gwen, enjoy your visit with Marianne.
> My step-grandma used to have an Autoharp, I remember it being in the garage when we bought her house, I thought it was such an interesting instrument & wanted to learn but no one to teach. It probably ended up in the junk.
> ...


Bonnie, thank you for posting the link for the autoharp. Mine has fewer chord bars, tho. I haven't had time to pick it up yet today. Maybe I will get a chance later this evening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Up for the bathroom and another pain pill - forgot how painful this procedure was, stitched shut, perhaps I will loose some weight. more later...VA Sharon


Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Speaking of the nhs . 6.40 pm here and I have just had my doctor on the phone apparently the results of the blood test I had done yesterday for my thyroid were rushed back because the were way out of whack as she put it . The thyroid level is about as low as it can be and the other part that should be about 4 is at 20 so I now have to fit in 2 appointments in next week for myself . At least now I know why I have been feeling so tired lately


I hope you get back in the pink quickly. Prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i am just in time --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341721-1.html#7437796


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you get back in the pink quickly. Prayers.


Thank you Tammi 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds like the treasurer has good reason to be tired! Good job raising that much $$


 :thumbup: The money went to the bank this morning with DH riding shotgun!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: The money went to the bank this morning with DH riding shotgun!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Speaking of the nhs . 6.40 pm here and I have just had my doctor on the phone apparently the results of the blood test I had done yesterday for my thyroid were rushed back because the were way out of whack as she put it . The thyroid level is about as low as it can be and the other part that should be about 4 is at 20 so I now have to fit in 2 appointments in next week for myself . At least now I know why I have been feeling so tired lately


At least now with an answer, hopefully they can get your meds adjusted so that you are feeling much more yourself soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: The money went to the bank this morning with DH riding shotgun!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are hysterical!


cmaliza said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> From mjs and Bored Panda: a different take on crochet!
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-crochet-food-hats-phil-ferguson/?utm_source=newsletter&ut...
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And me also Sharon; have had you on my mind and in prayers.


Swedenme said:


> Hugs from me too Sharon hopefully you will heal quickly
> Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Speaking of the nhs . 6.40 pm here and I have just had my doctor on the phone apparently the results of the blood test I had done yesterday for my thyroid were rushed back because the were way out of whack as she put it . The thyroid level is about as low as it can be and the other part that should be about 4 is at 20 so I now have to fit in 2 appointments in next week for myself . At least now I know why I have been feeling so tired lately


Thats not good- but compared to all the other things going on a thyroid issue is not likely to cause too many problems once it is stabilised. As you said no wonder you are tired. I see that is ongoing issue so you know all about it anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will take a photo of the autoharp and post it.
> 
> I went to the chiropractor this morning, and have gotten some relief, but I may have to go back tomorrow, which is unusual for me. I am to ice for 15 minutes on and 30 minutes off, off and on. Driving is easier, but reaching for the door to close it still hurts. DDIL's mom was working, and I was available. Even if I couldn't have gotten an adjustment this morning I would still have taken them. The youngest had a severe allergic reaction to something, possibly kiwi, on Tuesday, the last day of school. They took him to Emergency care. This was a follow up with his regular Dr. The kids are really good about not asking for help unless they need to.
> 
> Enjoy your peace and quiet!


Just wish Maryanne could go somewhere as well- 36 hours alone would be lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad to hear both the lung biopsy & mamogram were clear. Hopefully as you spend more time with GGD she will come to realize she doesn't need things to feel you care about her. & it will become easier to have her around.


RE Ohio Joy.... ditto to both.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I think for such short notice, you did a great job on it. Yes, the teacher needs something for giving such short notice. There isn't that many people who can do that kind of thing any more.


RE Bonnie.... exactly! I know I couldnt come with that on such short notice. Great job.... it looks cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have cut the grass and I have also weeded, dug , chopped and snipped 2borders into looking more presentable . Only one more to go before I go back and start all over again . Sat and watched the dog put all her toys back into the exact spot I picked them up from .😄 I'm sure that dog has OCD . time to go and give my hands another 10 washes
> Sonja


Good for you! :thumbup: And what a funny dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I had on my needles a day ago- one of the most difficult patterns I have ever attempted- poorly written- and now totally undone- and what it is becoming- still a shrug for Bronwen.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tragedy and Triumph!! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I had on my needles a day ago- one of the most difficult patterns I have ever attempted- poorly written- and now totally undone- and what it is becoming- still a shrug for Bronwen.


I think the pattern is beautiful...have you mentioned the name of the pattern? Sorry to hear that it had to be undone....can you tell yet whether you'll have enough yarn? I saw on TV where Laura Bryant mentioned doing a row in pattern and then taking it out and measuring what came undone and that will give you amount of yarn per row and will be the most accurate at measuring how much yarn you need for the remaining number of rows. Works great for scarves, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think the pattern is beautiful...have you mentioned the name of the pattern? Sorry to hear that it had to be undone....can you tell yet whether you'll have enough yarn? I saw on TV where Laura Bryant mentioned doing a row in pattern and then taking it out and measuring what came undone and that will give you amount of yarn per row and will be the most accurate at measuring how much yarn you need for the remaining number of rows. Works great for scarves, etc.


The pattern is far from straight forward, Rookie- although I would not mind doing the stitch pattern again, it is simple and effective, the problem was her weird construction methods, which were poorly worded. I would have to do it by weight, but there will be enough this time round, given the pattern it is based on.
The abandoned pattern is Kristen TenDyke's Light Bolero from Finish-free knits. I don't mind sewing up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The pattern is far from straight forward, Rookie- although I would not mind doing the stitch pattern again, it is simple and effective, the problem was her weird construction methods, which were poorly worded. I would have to do it by weight, but there will be enough this time round, given the pattern it is based on.
> The abandoned pattern is Kristen TenDyke's Light Bolero from Finish-free knits. I don't mind sewing up.


I do like that pattern....is it made from bottom up, top down or side to side? I would need to figure out a way to make it longer as the girls are so long waisted...but might give it a try. Which pattern have you decided on to continue?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do like that pattern....is it made from bottom up, top down or side to side? I would need to figure out a way to make it longer as the girls are so long waisted...but might give it a try. Which pattern have you decided on to continue?


Good luck with it Rookie! I am making an up-sized version of the Lace Shrug in Patons Book 1253 Zhivago Kids.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good luck with it Rookie! I am making an up-sized version of the Lace Shrug in Patons Book 1253 Zhivago Kids.


Looks like that would be difficult to size up...but sure is a pretty bolero.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like that would be difficult to size up...but sure is a pretty bolero.


The Patons, or the TenDyke?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Patons, or the TenDyke?


The Patons....I'm understanding that you're upsizing it for your daughter from a kid's sized pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The Patons....I'm understanding that you're upsizing it for your daughter from a kid's sized pattern?


It is quite simple- a six stitch repeat- I just counted up from the 59 stitches of the ten year old size I have 71 stitches, and Bronwen has given me the measurements of a shrug she made for herself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite simple- a six stitch repeat- I just counted up from the 59 stitches of the ten year old size I have 71 stitches, and Bronwen has given me the measurements of a shrug she made for herself.


Ah, that helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ah, that helps.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite simple- a six stitch repeat- I just counted up from the 59 stitches of the ten year old size I have 71 stitches, and Bronwen has given me the measurements of a shrug she made for herself.


What a shame you had to undo it, you are clever to be able to adapt it to make it all work. Good luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> What a shame you had to undo it, you are clever to be able to adapt it to make it all work. Good luck.


Thank you, Cathy! It comes I think from using books like the Mon Tricot Dictionaries, which give you the stitch count for the various designs- gives one the confidence to branch out on one's own.


----------

